#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-05-07
<defendguin_> if so i can set it to be repeat 2 to make it more responsive?
<superm1> you will have to adjust that to what feels most responsive
<superm1> for butons that you hold down it makes sense to use
<Daviey> i think it means it won't repeat for so many seconds
<defendguin_> hmmm
<Daviey> ie holding down volume doesn't shot up/down
<defendguin_> that doesnt seem right
<defendguin_> i can press channel up more than once every 3 seconds
<Daviey> if it's 0 then volume will go from 100% to 0%
<Daviey> defendguin_, but holding it down continuously?
<defendguin_> if i hold it down it moves faster than once every 3 seconds
<Daviey> might not be seconds
<defendguin_> you can have one good press and it can register 1 2 button presses
<Daviey> might be 'frames' or something
<Daviey> but thats how i understand it
<defendguin_> right
<Daviey> might be incorrect
<rogue780|mythsvr> I wish I still had photoshop
<defendguin_> i guess i can change it all to 2 and that would make it a bit more responsive
<rogue780|mythsvr> but alas, my conscience caught up with me...but my bank account didn't.
<rogue780|mythsvr> hey superm1, I'm working on a lirc configurator....goals are to be able to auto configure your lirc setup for the type of receiver you have, have the ability to say "I have this remote" and it'll be preconfigured for you. add a remote, remove a remote, make a custom remote, etc. anything else it should have?
<defendguin_> button press sensitivity
<superm1> rogue780|mythsvr, before you do that, there is a lot of changes going into lirc
<rogue780|mythsvr> of course there are
<superm1> find the ubuntu media center team's page
<superm1> on wiki.ubuntu.com
<superm1> they are working with upstream to make these changes
<rogue780|mythsvr> it was my understanding that the UMC team wasn't going to use myth
<defendguin_> freevo?
<Daviey> rogue780|mythsvr, i did start righting a spec on launchpad for that
<rogue780|mythsvr> elisa or whatnot
<superm1> rogue780|mythsvr, they're not using myth, but they are taking over the lirc side of things
<rogue780|mythsvr> there wasn't anything for sure last time I check
<rogue780|mythsvr> ed
<defendguin_> elisa?  never heard of it
<rogue780|mythsvr> one of their rationales for doing an UMC is that "mythtv is too hard to install and configure"
<Daviey> elisa is an AI thing isn't it?
<rogue780|mythsvr> maybe...crap I'm thinking the wrong name
<rogue780|mythsvr> I think it had to do with lisa though
<tgm4883_laptop> nope, its elisa
<rogue780|mythsvr> http://elisa.fluendo.com/
<defendguin_> superm1: setting repeat to 2 instead of 3 seems much better
<rogue780|mythsvr> looks col
<defendguin_> you don't need to hold down the button that extra half a second
<rogue780|mythsvr> !@#!#!@#ing C&C 3 isn't detecting my internet connection right..it was working a few hours ago
<defendguin_> damn that does look cool
<defendguin_> it uses compiz i'm guessing
<rogue780|mythsvr> the major thing that pulled me to mythtv though was the distributed nature of the setup.
<defendguin_> i guess lots of people only have the one pc which this would work well for
<Daviey> i honestly can't remember what brought me to myth
<Daviey> i think myth found me ;)
<rogue780|mythsvr> I do agree though that the mythtv interface needs an (excuse the horrible pun) interfacelift
<tgm4883_laptop> i love that site
<defendguin_> :-D
<tgm4883_laptop> almost all my backgrounds come from there
<rogue780|mythsvr> I mean, the tivo interface is more intuitive, and looks much nicer...and it's processing power is about that of my computer 10 years ago
<defendguin_> still a very young project though
<rogue780|mythsvr> brb...gotta reset my router
<rogue780|mythsvr> ok. am I still here?
<rogue780|mythsvr> ok it should be working now
<rogue780|mythsvr> bloody hell
<tgm4883_laptop> it is
<Daviey> rogue780|mythsvr, you sound very quiet... not sure it is working. Try shouting
<rogue780|mythsvr> no...sorry. the illusive it is C&C's gameserver...
<rogue780|mythsvr> still ain't working
<rogue780|mythsvr> that's cool. I just figured out how to make a sphere by hand in the gimp
<superm1> okay mates what did you guys decide on with the splash?
<Daviey> nope
<tgm4883_laptop> we decided that we want to use the logo from google images
<tgm4883_laptop> ;)
<Daviey> google images?
<Daviey> what logo is that?
<tgm4883_laptop> its a logo that may have been deemed "inappropriate" for this use
<Daviey> :s
<Daviey> linky?
<tgm4883_laptop> just search google images for ubuntu logo
<tgm4883_laptop> there are a couple
<superm1> well want to give me the xcf (or maybe each of them already scaled) and i'll reupload to revu with the new licensing
<Daviey> tgm4883_laptop, ahh i know the ones
<Daviey> I would also suggest removing the ubuntu logo & mythtv logo at the bottom
<Daviey> looks kinda bloated now
<Daviey> also, since i played with it -> the main text is no longer central
<superm1> yea i was thinking the same thing about the bottom logos
<superm1> what i'd really like is a neat shadowing effect like that in use on the "Ubuntu" usplash
<superm1> but i don't know how that was done
<rogue780> Daviey, I've got something for you
<Daviey> sounds rather rude
<rogue780> lol
<rogue780> ygm
<rogue780> Daviey, it's just a prototype...but I think you get the gist of it
<Daviey> hehe... all mail takes be 5-15 mins to recieve
<rogue780> eh?
<rogue780> you'll get two e-mail from me...disregard the first...I didn't export it right
<Daviey> still waiting
<superm1> Daviey, ubuntuwire.com mail is slow for you too?
<Daviey> :)
<Daviey> to be fair; where that goes to also greylists all mail
<Daviey> i have an ieee computer.org alias aswell, that forwards to ubuntuwire, that forwards to my real one
<Daviey> bit stupid really
<Daviey> superm1, have you noticed less spam with motu-reviewers mailinglist?
<superm1> well even ubuntuwire.com jabber is really slow for me
<superm1> lately yes
<superm1> either that or gmail is getting better at catching it
<Daviey> jabber - been a yoyo recently eh?
* Daviey has also forgotten his pw - wonder if i can retrieve it from gaim
<superm1> see ~/.gaim/accounts.xml
<superm1> its in cleartext there
* superm1 wonders what we have here http://www.mythbuntu.org/files/iso/ :)
<tgm4883_laptop> i386 :(
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, you amd64?
<tgm4883_laptop> yep
<tgm4883_laptop> although the extra machine i have is i386
<Daviey> superm1, who built that?
<superm1> well at the moment you can see what this ISO has so far and what is needed still
<superm1> me
<Daviey> superm1, will look
<superm1> its not ready for rampant widespread testing or anything, but you can get an idea of whats in mind right now
<tgm4883_laptop> downloading
<tgm4883_laptop> md5sum?
<superm1> probably a good idea to make one isnt it. :) yes i'll put it in the same directory
<superm1> didnt even think
<Daviey> anyway.. i'm off to bed.  Catch you guys tommorow
<superm1> night Daviey
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, its in the directory now
* Daviey whinges about only getting  90.80K/s
<tgm4883_laptop> 436K/s here
<tgm4883_laptop> :)
<rogue780> I love my AMD 64's
<Daviey> git
<Daviey> I'm in UK mind
<superm1> *should* be pretty snappy download.  imbrandon said it was on a 100mb up/down connection
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<Daviey> ah, dodgy wireless connection
<Daviey> on a lan box i'm getting 231.63K/s
<Daviey> anyway, really going to bed now
<Daviey> ttfn
<superm1> defendguin_, all added to the lirc howtos
<superm1> thanks :)
<defendguin_> your welcome
<defendguin_> i don't know what that guy was thinking when he did the original one
<tgm4883_laptop> 52 seconds till mythbuntu goodness
<defendguin_> huh?
<superm1> wow tgm4883_laptop that was fast
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, dont have too high of expectations yet, this will just have the old ubuntu installer - but a fully functional live frontend functionality
<tgm4883_laptop> no expectations yet, just checking it out
<tgm4883_laptop> is it so small because most things are not included on the cd?
<rogue780> I still need to write that unichrome how to
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, its small because only what we need is included
<tgm4883_laptop> ok, thats what i thought
<superm1> oh you know what - i hope the menu splash is right on there (prior to usplash)
<superm1> i forgot to check that since my last build and i did change things with it
<superm1> so if you have a blank screen upon boot, just hit enter
<superm1> now i wonder if i will be able to rebuild it quicker locally or just download from the server quicker to see for myself
<superm1> defendguin_, I built an alpha of the mythbuntu ISO thats on the website
<tgm4883_laptop> no mythbuntu goodness yet, i forgot to install k3b
<superm1> install virtual box
<superm1> or vmware player
<superm1> or qemu or somethign to that nature
<superm1> and just run it through there
<superm1> defendguin_, it can be used as a live disk frontend, but the installer still needs to be finished up
<defendguin_> nice
<defendguin_> but i would have to stop watching TV to try it out
<superm1> well i haven't even ran this build myself yet.  i've gotta download it yet and make sure everything still works :)
<tgm4883_laptop> whats that site to go to make vmplayer environments?
<superm1> easy vmx i think
<rogue780> yeah. easyvmx.com
<tgm4883_laptop> yep, took me a minute to figure it out
<tgm4883_laptop> :( no mythbuntu goodness
<tgm4883_laptop> i think it may have froze
<tgm4883_laptop> im gonna burn it and try it on my spare computer
<superm1> k
<superm1> woah looks like usplash didn't work.  thats a shame.
<superm1> dont know if thats a side effect of virtual box or what not though
<tgm4883_laptop> yea, it told me no usplash for 640x480
<superm1> seems to not be logging in for me either
<rogue780> so...i'm finding vmware+mythbuntu = myth
<superm1> looks like there is some sort of unexpected breakage here then
<superm1> not sure what happened
<rogue780> I've got a spare box I'll try it on in the morning
<tgm4883_laptop> would that be the user error it was giving me?
<superm1> yes
<superm1> same thing i'm seeing
<rogue780> I'm having issues with vmware and networking....and mythbuntu won't go far without working network for some reason
<rogue780> it says (many times) ....e1000: eth0: e1000_clean_tx_irq: Detected Tx Unit Hang
<superm1> okay for me its hanging after /etc/rc.local
<rogue780> I'll test it on my skyos box tomorrow
<rogue780> skyos has...potential I've decided....but it's a long way off from being usable
<rogue780> enuf of that
<superm1> rogue780, i think there are some other issues with the ISO.  i'll let you know what i find
<superm1> i'll probably rebuild in a bit once i figure out whats happening
<rogue780> ok
<rogue780> well I'm off to be
<rogue780> d
<rogue780> I'll see all you're happy faces 2morrow
<rogue780> always feel free to message rogue780|mythsvr .... that's my myth server (who would've guessed?) and when it's on, it's in here.
<superm1> hey majoridiot
<majoridiot> hola
<tgm4883> oh my goodness, he does exist
<majoridiot> ;)] 
<superm1> long time no see
<majoridiot> been kinda ill
<majoridiot> doin support via forum pm LOL
<tgm4883> that sucks, im in the middle of being sick
<majoridiot> :(
<tgm4883> and i've been waiting to ask you a question
<majoridiot> shoulda hollered
<tgm4883> (just what you needed after being sick right)
<majoridiot> whaz up?
<tgm4883> i have a little problem with my mythtv setup and the firewire
<tgm4883> any 4:3 program is messed up
<majoridiot> messed up... how?
<tgm4883> it seems to be that it is stretching it to 16:9 and recording it, but when it is played back, it plays it back in 4:3 mode, but its still a 16:9 picture
<tgm4883> thats a bad explanation
<tgm4883> let me see if I can get a pic
<tgm4883> also, superm1, im getting that "user not known to the underlying authentication module" even on my test bed
<tgm4883> not virtual machine
<tgm4883> and that was when I was trying to just test the cd
<superm1> tgm4883, i'm trying to rebuild it with a change for the splash
<tgm4883> (also no usplash)
<tgm4883> ah ok
<superm1> but i'm not sure about that errro
<superm1> so i'll see what happens
<tgm4883> it couldn't be an ACPI problem could it (I ask because it said my bios was before the cutoff date and acpi=off was forced)
<superm1> well i dont think so - i didnt change anything ACPI related with the build process lately
<tgm4883> arg
<tgm4883> majoridiot, can i dcc these to you, i cant get them to display on my webserver
<majoridiot> sure
<majoridiot> ah
<tgm4883> good ah, or bad ah
<majoridiot> it doesn't look smashed... it looks displaced
<majoridiot> when did this start?
<tgm4883> i think right off the bat, never worked right, the HD is perfect though
<majoridiot> hm
<tgm4883> it looks stretched
<tgm4883> but not
<majoridiot> only on 4:3 programs?
<tgm4883> yea
<majoridiot> what if an HD channel switches to a 4:3 commercial- does it go wonky or look ok?
<tgm4883> nope, HD programs with 4:3 commercials look correct
<majoridiot> ok
<majoridiot> what happens if you try forcing aspect ratios... e.g. with the W key?
<tgm4883> doesn't fix the problem
<tgm4883> like zoom, 4:3, 16:9, etc?
<superm1> try switching on the TV?
<tgm4883> ?
<superm1> switch 4:3 or 16:9 on the tv
<superm1> rather than in myth
<tgm4883> ah
<superm1> it will handle it a little differently then how myth does
<tgm4883> i will try
<majoridiot> just goes to show... go for a whiz and things get sorted.
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> cant change that
<tgm4883_laptop> i assume its because im using the vga port, as i remember being able to change that when using my regular tivo on my tv
<tgm4883_laptop> if I had to guess what was happening
<majoridiot> could be
<majoridiot> i have always had a problem with PIP with a fw chan and a pvr chan
<majoridiot> one gets squashed smaller the 4:3 the other goes to 16:9
<tgm4883_laptop> i would say that the stb is transmitting the program in 16:9 (stretched) and since mythtv knows that its not HD, it only records the picture 4:3 (staring from the left, which is why i get the left side, but not the right side of the picture)
<majoridiot> have you checked your stb setup?
<majoridiot> some have options
<majoridiot> on how to handle 16:9, etc
<tgm4883_laptop> where would that be, im looking but cannot find it
<majoridiot> mine is under menu
<majoridiot> home
<majoridiot> setup-->cable box setup
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm, i dont get much in there, (front led display, ac outlet, rf bypass, and configuration)
<majoridiot> hm.
<tgm4883_laptop> configuration just tells me info about the stb
<tgm4883_laptop> i did find that 4:3 override is set to 480i
<majoridiot> hm.
<majoridiot> it might be "just one of those things"
<majoridiot> :S
<majoridiot> LOL
<tgm4883_laptop> ill try changing the 4:3 override
<tgm4883_laptop> interestin
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, i figured out what was wrong with that ISO
<superm1> i'll rebuild it in a few minutes
<tgm4883_laptop> it seems like theres a problem with the box
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, sweet
<majoridiot> the box as in STB?
<tgm4883_laptop> majoridiot, im in the user settings changing tv type and when i first got in here it was in 16:9 (stretched) but when i changed the YPbPr to a different setting, it changed to 4:3 (not stretched)
<tgm4883_laptop> yea
<majoridiot> aha...
<majoridiot> 'tis a clue
<tgm4883_laptop> so it would appear that the box continues outputing the picture in 16:9
<superm1> majoridiot, do you by chance have a kubuntu iso or disk lying around?
<majoridiot> sorry... no.  never even booted kubuntu
<superm1> k
<tgm4883_laptop> well i turned off 4:3 override, so we'll see how this works now
<tgm4883_laptop> i need to get some white tape, almost set an xbox live password without knowing it
<majoridiot> LOL
<tgm4883_laptop> majoridiot, did you ever get that mess straightened out with the cable company?
<majoridiot> nope
<tgm4883_laptop> also, in case anyone wants to know, the user settings where you can change your tv type and such is power>menu
<tgm4883_laptop> that sucks
<majoridiot> i DID get the local PBS-HD to correctly set their flags, tho... (the engineer thanked me LOL)
<majoridiot> i escalated it to the CEO of insight...
<majoridiot> and got an email of apology
<superm1> did the confrence ever happen?
<majoridiot> and a promise he is looking into it and will reply
<majoridiot> no conference... but i did talk with the regional engineer
<majoridiot> who essentially said tough shit, i just do what i'm told.
<majoridiot> s'why i went to mike.. the CEO.  LOL
<majoridiot> (who is VERY active in customer support)
<superm1> so when do you expect to hear back then?
<majoridiot> this week
<majoridiot> it took him less than 24 hours to reply, and that was friday
<majoridiot> i'll give a week before following up
<superm1> sounds like a good guy here
<majoridiot> yes, he really is
<majoridiot> they had some disasters a year ago upgrading servers...
<majoridiot> he recorded updates that phoned you about every two days... and did tv commercials
<majoridiot> and then rebated everyone at least a month of service
<majoridiot> *VERY* customer-oriented, as well he should be.
<superm1> thats awesome
<majoridiot> indeed
<majoridiot> that's why i thought it was time to get him involved.
<majoridiot> try emailing the head of time-warner cable sometime LMFAO
<superm1> well my (next) cable co is charter starting next week (The ones i dealt with last year with my firewire mess).  i'll see what i do
<majoridiot> i'm happy to help any way you may deem valuable
<majoridiot> gotta jet guys... holla email or pm in the unlikely event i'm needed
<majoridiot> ;)
<superm1> tgm4883, new iso is ready
<superm1> the problem wasnt my fault
<superm1> imbrandon's mirror kept on missing files, so I added an option to retry over and over
<imbrandon> superm1: yea i'm working on that
<imbrandon> actualy still all the damn servers
<imbrandon> lol
<superm1> imbrandon, what happened?
<imbrandon> apache2.2 loves me
<superm1> hehe
<superm1> the first iso was 269 megs, and i wasnt sure what to think.
<superm1> so i looked closer at the build log
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> yea i need to get all the services solid again, i'm in the middle of a few major updates
<imbrandon> and transisions to like ejbberd from wildfire , apache2.2 to 2.0 and lightttpd
<imbrandon> some new hardware
<imbrandon> a new sparc server and ppc server
<imbrandon> etc
<superm1> ah
<superm1> oh thats right you jumped one of your servers to feisty the other day didnt ya
<imbrandon> yea, mistakenly now it seems
<superm1> well in the interim, i'm just having all apt-get steps retry up to 25 times to grab the files, so not a big deal for me
<imbrandon> yea i should have it all done soon
<superm1> oh imbrandon, any update regarding the buildds and that process?
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, u there?
<tgm4883_laptop> yea im here
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, i see you updated the iso
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, yea i made sure it worked this time around too
<superm1> took some screen caps and put them on the website as well
<superm1> cleaned up a few more sections on it
<tgm4883_laptop> sweet, i'll install it tomarrow
<superm1> k cool
<tgm4883_laptop> alright, the cd is burning, it's late, and im going to bed
<tgm4883_laptop> nite superm1
<superm1> night tgm4883_laptop
<gardengnome> re
<superm1> hey gardengnome
<superm1> re?
<gardengnome> as in "i'm back". ;)
<gardengnome> hey superm1
<gardengnome> how's it going?
<superm1> very well
<gardengnome> are your finals over? :)=
<superm1> yes finally.
<gardengnome> nice
<gardengnome> are you drunk yet?
<superm1> finals were finished Friday, so the last two evening were indeed spent at the pub
<superm1> :)
<superm1> i'm in the process of moving for the summer and packing up all my items, but i took a few hours away from that to relax and get some more mythbuntu items done>
<superm1> so we have a very very alphaish iso on the site now
<superm1> and text for all of the linked items
<superm1> screenshots and all
<gardengnome> that's nice. i plan to dedicate some time to a short german howto for inputlircd today.
<gardengnome> nice!
<gardengnome> will the installer support LVM?
<superm1> sigh, unfortunately i dont think so
<superm1> because ubiquity needs to support it, and for that to happen d-i needs to support it
<gardengnome> the graphical d-i you mean?
<superm1> well my understanding was that ubiquity was mainly a frontend to d-i
<superm1> and d-i can't handle LVM in the first place
<superm1> but look at it this way - once 0.21 is released, its not really going to matter
<superm1> with multiple recording directory support
<gardengnome> right.
<gardengnome> um
<gardengnome> d-i does support LVM. i LVM'ed my debian sarge box using the installer.
<superm1> it *does*?
<superm1> then the ubuntu d-i must be hiding its support in tasksel?
<superm1> or i overlooked it
<gardengnome> the ubuntu installer supports it as well. it's just the graphical installer that's lackinhg support, AFAIK, and i don't know if that's still true.
<gardengnome> tasksel? no. it's there in the partition thingy
<superm1> well then i've been mistaken!
<gardengnome> let's see if i've got a 7.04 iso here
<gardengnome> superm1: yep, it's offering me "guided - use entire disk and set up LVM" as a "partitioning method" in the server installer
<superm1> hm well i'll poke cjwatson at some point then to find out if LVM is coming to ubiquity any time soon
<superm1> i don't know how i missed out on that during server installs
<gardengnome> blame it on the finals
<superm1> well i wonder if its only "server" installs that offer, and "alternate" installs dont
<gardengnome> i only use server installs.
<gardengnome> (can't stand the GUI stuff ;))
<superm1> ook its getting late.  i should get to bed.  gardengnome if you'd like to take a look at the ISO (or at least the screenshots ) - see www.mythbuntu.org
<gardengnome> thanks :)
<superm1> okay night gardengnome
<gardengnome> g'nightz
<gardengnome> -z
<rogue780|laptop> has anyone had success with the latest mythbuntu build?
<rogue780|laptop> oh, to anyone who tried to help me fix my apt-get/vm-ware problem...I was able to fix it with synaptic
<superm1> pong Daviey
<rogue780|laptop> superm1, no joy on the new mythbuntu build
<superm1> the 050707 one?
<superm1> or the 050607
<rogue780|laptop> the 050707
<superm1> oh really?
<rogue780|laptop> yeah. tried installing it natively on my sempron 64 2.0ghz, 1gig o ram, geforce 5200, 120gb hd
<superm1> it booted up and such right?
<superm1> or what happened?
<rogue780|laptop> it got to the point where I would expect X to start for the live cd
<rogue780|laptop> but then my monitor said "mode not supported" then it (my monitor) went to standby
<superm1> does this happen with normal ubuntu disks too?
<rogue780|laptop> it's an old Sylvania L115 LCD monitor...but it supports up to 1024x768
<rogue780|laptop> superm1, negative
<superm1> because i'm using the same stuff as them for going into livemode
<superm1> did you try "Safe graphics" mode?
<rogue780|laptop> hm. that seems so obvious. I'll go try that in a few...I feel sheepish
<superm1> hehe
<tgm4883> is mythbuntu based on 7.04 or 7.10?
<superm1> 7.04 atm
<superm1> it will be a more stable dev platform (esp for ubiquity)
<tgm4883> well its installing right now, although I have no progress bar (i know its progressing because it tells you what its doing)
<superm1> yea i think this gtk theme i have chosen is causing that
<tgm4883> found one thing that kinda looks funky
<tgm4883> not really a problem though
<tgm4883> after install before it reboots, it says "please remove the disc and press enter"  That is overlayed on top of the "powered by" section
<superm1> Yea I noticed that too.  it only has cropped up here, since in regular mode such overalys don't happen
<tgm4883> regular mode?
<superm1> well as in not live disk
<superm1> this is the first time that usplash has been used on a live disk
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> so what should i be expecting from mythbuntu?  So i know if its working right or not
<tgm4883> for instance,  should it auto login?  Cause im sitting at a login screen.
<superm1> No it shouldnt.  brb though.
<superm1> tgm4883, all of the other "magic" should happen when the installer is in place.  You should have everything necessary for a frontend installed at this point (except the automatic login - the installer will set that up)
<tgm4883> ok, so i login as the user i created in the install (thomas) and run mythtv-setup?
<superm1> well the backend isn't installed
<tgm4883> ah
<superm1> just run mythfrontend
<tgm4883> that would explain why I cant run mythtv-setup
<superm1> You actually should have been able to double click mythfrontend in live mode
<superm1> before going into the installer
<tgm4883> i didn't try that
<tgm4883> but i do login as thomas and not as mythtv?
<superm1> yes
<tgm4883> ok, i'll test the frontend then
<tgm4883> but i'll have to launch from terminal, since there is no icon
<superm1> yea, normally it will be an automatic login so an icon wouldnt have been necessary
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> and the mass mysql errors would be ok, since we would be pointing to a mysql database during the first run of mythfrontend
<tgm4883> is it possible to have multiple installers on the live disk, one that allows frontend installation and one that allows backend and frontend installation.  Then just double click the one you want?
<superm1> Well we're aiming to have questions during the installer
<superm1> that choose which way to go
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> well it appears i have gone as far as i can go, i dont have a network card installed in this yet
<superm1> oh :)
<tgm4883> i know, *smacks head*  there is one sitting on my desk
<rogue780|laptop> superm1, ygm
<Daviey> superm1, I'm back
<Daviey> can't remember what i wanted you for :(
<superm1> haha
<superm1> rogue780|laptop, dont see any mail yet.  i'll refresh
<Daviey> ah.
<Daviey> i think it was the iso - usplash wasn't working properly
<rogue780|laptop> superm1, sent it to you gmail account
<superm1> Daviey, 050607 iso or 050707 iso?
<superm1> rogue780|laptop, all i can say is wow
<superm1> that is very pretty
<Daviey> 06
<superm1> i like that a lot
<Daviey> fw to me?  or imageshack?
<superm1> Daviey, grab the 050707.  imbrandon's mirror was having trouble grabbing several packages, so the first build didnt come out right
<superm1> Daviey, sent
<Daviey> ta
<rogue780|laptop> superm1, and I can do some different stuff with the gradient too
<superm1> so rogue780|laptop, your thinking to just use that and scrap the very bottom part powered by and such right?
<rogue780|laptop> I liked the look of the circle that Daviey sent me--same as the one on mythbuntu.org--but I felt it kinda clashed with the rest of the text...
<rogue780|laptop> rigt
<rogue780|laptop> after some thought--and a lower blood-alcohol level--I figured that people will probably know that mythbuntu is a combination of mythtv and ubuntu...and if they don't then telling them probably won't help them any
<superm1> lol
<superm1> yup
<Daviey> agreed
<Daviey> if we really wanted to 'advertise it' - we could add .org at the end
<rogue780|laptop> so I'm going to make a few more and send em out your way to see which you like best and we can go from there. sound good?
<superm1> soudns awesome
<Daviey> rogue780|laptop, cc me?
<rogue780|laptop> Daviey, will do
<rogue780|laptop> Daviey, the current, or future? (i assumed future...but you know what happens when one assumes...)
<superm1> Daviey, i talked to jetsradiem a few minutes ago
<Daviey> hehe
<superm1> about ubiquity
<superm1> it is looking like *everything* will need to be preinstalled
<Daviey> rogue780|laptop, i have the current one - is that the ubuntu logo i supplied 'depolished' or a fresh one?
<superm1> so i'm testing a build with everything (including ubuntu-mythtv-frontend)
<rogue780|laptop> Daviey, I grabbed the official ubuntu logo off the wiki about 20 minutes ago and used it
<Daviey> :)
<Daviey> i definitely prefer not having the extra 'm' at the begining
<rogue780|laptop> hey, how do you do that thing where you say something referring to yourself in the 3rd person in IRC where it just has an * where your name should be...such as "* rogue780 toasts his latest success" for example?
<rogue780|laptop> anyone know what I'm even talking about?
<Daviey>  type /me xxxxx
* rogue780|laptop has to clean the living room so he can steam clean his carpet
<rogue780|laptop> nice
<Daviey> rogue780|laptop, set up your webcam - so we can watch
<rogue780|laptop> well about that...
* rogue780|laptop didn't do much laundry last week...so he ran out of clothes...
<Daviey> nice
<rogue780|laptop> so if you really want...and you'd have to help me get my webcam running in linux
<rogue780|laptop> Daviey, was it you who tried to help me fix my apt+vm-ware issue?
<Daviey> maybe
<Daviey> yeah, i think it was
<rogue780|laptop> well I got it fixed...I looked for other people who had the same bug in the bugzilla...and sure enough found a solution
<rogue780|laptop> I just had to do a complete remove through synaptic
<rogue780|laptop> go figure
<rogue780|laptop> anyway...I truly must pick up the living room atm
<Daviey> have fun
<superm1> Daviey, u used fakechroot before?
<Daviey> nope
<Daviey> fakeroot though
<superm1> i wonder if i might be able to build the iso with it
<Daviey> actually i think i might have tried fakechroot when i tried to make a fake jail session for ssh users..... didn't work properly
<Daviey> was trying to make a honeypot
<superm1> ah
<superm1> see if anyone could break from the chroot jail
<Daviey> :)
<imbrandon> superm1, the mirror should be fixed now, lemme know if it still does that again
<superm1> imbrandon, it was happening again a few minutes ago yet
<superm1> maybe half an hour actually
<imbrandon> hrm ok , i just got off work , lemme drive home and i'll check it again
<superm1> k
<imbrandon> i changed from apache2 to lighttpd , i might go back to apache2
<superm1> imbrandon, it was happening during the debootstrap rather than apt-get's so i couldnt really retry either
<imbrandon> k
<Daviey> superm1, you know about 'linitian' right?
<superm1> yup
<Daviey> cool
<superm1> Daviey, are you just learning about it?
<Daviey> been using it for some weeks
<imbrandon> linda is better
<imbrandon> imho
<superm1> if you install it and linda, they both automatically run during debuild -S -sa
<superm1> on the source package at least
<Daviey> just wondered as a recent comment for myth'-usplash on revu
<superm1> you still have to manually run on the resultant debs
<superm1> i sometimes forget to run it on the debs, but run it on the dsc's only
<Daviey> ahh
<superm1> i'm thinking i might just add it to my pbuilder launch scripts to automatically do for me to prevent stuff like that
<Daviey> :)
<Daviey> do you need a manpage?
<Daviey> (for every package)?
<superm1> not necessarily
<Daviey> what does this mean?  'changelog-file-missing-in-native-package'
<superm1> imbrandon, do you have any tarballs of base system deb's generated on your repo?
<superm1> similar to those described here: http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2002/07/msg01461.html
<superm1> that no upstream changelog is being included in the package
<imbrandon> superm1, one sec, lemme drive home , back in 5 min
<superm1> k
<Daviey> superm1, in the tar file?
<superm1> Daviey, its just a warning right?
<Daviey> hmm
<Daviey> E:
<Daviey> :(
<rogue780|laptop> oh. just to mention....I'll be able to provide a 1Mb mirror if ya'll want
<superm1> Daviey, you can get more verbosity out of both linda and lintian
<Daviey> okay, i'll try that later - thanks
<imbrandon> hrm
<superm1> imbrandon, ?
<superm1> rogue780|laptop, i'll need to know what artwork you based the mythbuntu logo off of once you have it done, k?
<rogue780|mythsvr> superm1, even mythbuntu in safe graphics mode no worky
<rogue780|mythsvr> superm1, ok
<superm1> rogue780|laptop, not a good thing :(
<rogue780|mythsvr> does ubuntu get its version number from the year and the month?
<superm1> yup
<superm1> well month
<superm1> yea too i guess
<superm1> yes
<rogue780|mythsvr> huh...I just realized that
<rogue780|mythsvr> it makes more sense now
<fstx> anybody getting myth to work in sweden?
<bendailey> fstx, sorry I can't be of direct help but have you checked out: http://groups.yahoo.com/group/mythtv-sweden
<fstx> thanks for the tip. Alas, that group seems to be dead, but there might be something in the older messages.
<superm1> fstx, what are the outstanding current issues with sweden?
<superm1> guide data?
<bendailey> fstx, sorry I justed looked date of the most recent message didn't realize it was spam
<fstx> well, first I did not realize I had to install xmltv, then mythfilldatabase --manual failed with a ton of
<fstx> messages, now I am running tv_grab_se --configure to see if that fixes it
<fstx> now tv_grab_se_swedb spits out some xml, but not mythfilldatabase tries to run it. Should I move the ~/.xmltv/tv_grab_se_swedb.conf somewhere else? btw where does mythtv put its configuration?
<superm1> fstx, I'm not too sure about how xmltv stuff is handled unfortunately.  (I'm lucky to have zap2it in the US).
<fstx> you are lucky...
<superm1> if gardengnome is around, he might have a few comments though
<superm1> if not, take a gander over at #mythtv-users
<gardengnome> huh
<gardengnome> :)
<gardengnome> ah
<gardengnome> fstx: does tv_grab_se_swedb spit out something that looks like EPG listings?
<fstx> gg: yes it does. I am a bit further along now, I can watch tv, and some channels have listings
<gardengnome> i assume you have found mythfilldatabase --file then ;)
<fstx> gg: no, i did myfilldatabase --manual. after a while I just held down the return key..
<gardengnome> huh? are you a DVB user?
<fstx> I have an analog card, and a dvb usb stick
<gardengnome> ah
<fstx> I think I will try the --file thing
<gardengnome> for the DVB stick, you can just the channel scanner
<gardengnome> fstx: no, if mfdb works, you don't need --file
<gardengnome> --file is used if mfdb doesn't know your grabber
<fstx> i am looking at the source site (tv.swedb.org) if they have any info
<fstx> btw, are there any menus in playback mode, and if so, how do I get to them? I am sure this is in the FM:)
<gardengnome> hit "m"
<fstx> thx, then I got program guide, but then what?
<fstx> i can't figure out how to change the channel
<fstx> i am using a keyboard
<fstx> also, is it possible to import the analog channels from xawtv, or edit them with emacs?
<DaveMorris> Daviey: are the repos on mythbutntu working?
<Daviey> no
<DaveMorris> doh
<Daviey> DaveMorris, there is an iso if you want to have a quick gander
<superm1> still need imbrandon to set up the last step
<DaveMorris> got my new server to setup, and the version of mythttv in feisty is the same as edgy still
<superm1> DaveMorris, hold off about 30 min actually
<superm1> i've got a new one coming up
<superm1> with a few changes
<DaveMorris> superm1: Ithe ISO install the base system as well?
<superm1> the ISO install will do the entire base system yes
<superm1> the next one will do a full backend and frontend install with all plugins out of the box
<superm1> actually a LOT of changes, but visibly only a few will show up
<Daviey> superm1, can we create a changelog in the iso folder?
<superm1> if i kept up with each of the changes, yes.  lol
<Daviey> :)
<superm1> after this build i'll keep track of things i change
<superm1> the big visible ones are that the backend and frontend and all plugins are installed by default.  when the new installer is put in, it will remove the ones that arent needed
<Daviey> superm1, i've done the hard part - i've created a changelog file ;)
<superm1> hehe
<superm1> Daviey, can you read over the text i've put across the site
<superm1> and catch my typos and add to it?
<superm1> i thought i was pretty complete with it, but i'm sure i'm not
<Daviey> looked pretty much okay
<Daviey> i was going to change some stuff that you have since corrected - but didn't want to step on toes
<DaveMorris> ok, I've got some new hardware to setup a backend on, if you guys will have an iso to use within a week I'll use that, if not I'lll do it myself, and then use my 'retiring' server for testing instead.  Although it'll be nice to sue the repos you guys setup
<Daviey> sue the repo's ?
<Daviey> that sounds quite harsh
<DaveMorris> they should be on time instead then ;)
<superm1> haha.
<superm1> well the ISO is generating right now
<DaveMorris> whats the default filesystem for mythbuntu?
<superm1> the process took about an hour last time on the 400 mhz celeron
<superm1> although looking at the build log, i just caught another problem.
<superm1> i'll start over.  give it about another hour.
<Daviey> superm1, i was thinking about trying to cluster the build process to use my LAN machines and yours....  As very little of it is actually compiling, not very pratical
<Daviey> :(
<superm1> well most of the time consuming process is just installing packages
<superm1> imbrandon's mirror grabs them at 3500 kb/s
<superm1> so the 400mhz celeron decides to go a bit slow at that
<Daviey> :)
<DaveMorris> re my filesystem question?
<superm1> but Daviey if you see anything on the site that needs updating at all, dont worry about stepping on toes
<superm1> DaveMorris, the installer right now doesnt have a particular preference towards one way or the other - we are still using the default ubuntu installer
<superm1> you can use whatever filesystem you will prefer
<DaveMorris> ok, was just reading about filesystem recommendations on mythtv site, JFS seemed optimal for the recordings paration, and using ext3 for the config part
<superm1> well i'm a fan of xfs for recordings partition myself, but jfs is supposed to be great too
<superm1> just stay away from reiserfs
<Daviey> superm1, i don't expect we will get a huge rush of dl's when we first go live - but just incase, do you reckon we should only release via torrent for the first week after announce?
<imbrandon> superm1, i have an upgrade for the box ( proc and ram ) just need to get the time to go install it ( probably be a few days ) , also i think i got the mirror stuff figured out, but it will be tonight before i have a chance to fix it 100%
<Daviey> with mythbuntu.org being a seed aswell
<DaveMorris> sounds like a good idea Daviey
<superm1> Daviey, i think a torrent would be a good idea.  majoridiot's server in amsterdam can definately help a lot with that
<superm1> then
<DaveMorris> also make sure its run through mirrors before it gets digged etc
<superm1> imbrandon, good good.  what do you think the mirror troubles have been caused by?
<gardengnome> i can offer a few hundred gigs of traffic over BT as well
<imbrandon> superm1, lighttpd vs apache
* Daviey is using an LVM & ext3 combo - i thought i was using xfs aswell, clearly not
* imbrandon is off to sleep
<superm1> then i think BT will be quite ideal, even if its just a few of us hosting it via bt.
<imbrandon> night all
<superm1> night imbrandon
<imbrandon> if its via BT i can have another 100MB/s connection in the same DC ( diffrent provider and comp ) also seed
<imbrandon> anyhow gnight
<DaveMorris> can myth cope with multiple sites for recordings yet?
<superm1> not in the current release
<superm1> 0.21 will introduce that
<DaveMorris> in 0.21?
<superm1> yes
<DaveMorris> cool, I have a 80GB and 120GB drive sitting around doing nothing atm
<superm1> LVM is the most ideal way to go for the current time, but the live installer has no support for it unfortunately
<Daviey> DaveMorris, LVM is ideal - makes the hd's appear as one device
<superm1> but software raid is another possibilitiy
<Daviey> so you could have a 200GB 'drive'
<superm1> or even possibility
<Daviey> lvm is so easy to set up tho
<DaveMorris> Daviey: but a pain if one disk dies
<Daviey> True
<Daviey> but if is  just recordings - is it a huge loss?
<DaveMorris> I'd rather lose 80GB of data than 200GB
<Daviey> fair nuff
<DaveMorris> also as I'm poor I'm gonna buy a 500GB SATA drive in a few months time, after I've setup the box
<DaveMorris> and I don't wanna try and add that into the LVM
<Daviey> SATA - what's that the <grin>
<superm1> Daviey, http://pastebin.ca/476153
<Daviey> the only sata devices - laptop
<superm1> i'm not sure what to do about that, since we need to have mysql-server installed in the env now, but it wants to start during install
<superm1> cleaned up the other problem that was happening though
<Daviey> hmm
* rogue780|laptop loves xfs
<Daviey> superm1, when did that error get introduced?
<superm1> well thats what i'm wondering, i didnt see it in local builds on my laptop
<superm1> but today, after adding in a lot more apps
<rogue780|laptop> I may have missed it...but what's the advantages/disadvantages of lvm over raid?
<superm1> you know what, i think i know why its happening
<Daviey> superm1, starting before --config?
<Daviey> care to share? :)
<superm1> double checking to make sure i'm right
<superm1> it really seems like its because /proc isnt mounted
<superm1> or better yet staying mounted
<superm1> but it is
<superm1> hm
<Daviey> i can't think of any reason it would umount
<superm1> i'm going to start over and log the whole thing, you can watch it over with me.  i'll log it to ~/build.log
<superm1> for my username
<Daviey> devel  drupal
<superm1> one sec, its cleaning up
<Daviey> that's the contents of your /home
<superm1> log will show up in a sec
<superm1> there
<Daviey> yep
<superm1> i'm just using 'tail -f' to watch it
<Daviey> hehe... i was trying cat -f
<superm1> haha
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-05-08
<Daviey> still lots of stuff we can strip out eh?
<superm1> well there is still stuff that can be stripped out if we step back from the ubuntu-minimal and ubuntu-standard packages
<superm1> guess we'll have to see how strapped for space we end up
<DaveMorris> Daviey: If you get a job at smoothwall, make it easy to block subnets of continents (sp) so I don't have to c&p the subnets
<Daviey> should be fine tbh - well below 650mb
<Daviey> DaveMorris, :)
<superm1> with all packages installed, we were sitting at 372 last local build i did
<superm1> God, this is great :) Fetched 40.6MB in 10s (3838kB/s)
<Daviey> superm1, that's faster than my LAN :)
<DaveMorris> faster than my apt-cacher
<Daviey> Fetched 80.7MB in 35s (2271kB/s)!!!!!
<superm1> when said and done, i think we are going to end up with a metapackage called ubuntu-desktop
<superm1> that will depend on everything necessary that is in here
<superm1> because that will probably be the easiest way to interface with the installer
<Daviey> let's make a meta-package that only includes ubuntu-desktop :)
<superm1> er um mythbuntu-desktop
<superm1> i was reading a forum post when typing that....
<superm1> oh you know what.  i think i know what might have done it.
<superm1> imbrando n is running apache and mysql-server on there isn't he?
<superm1> well perhaps in that chroot it is trying to start another instance of mysql-server
<superm1> whereas locally when i built - my laptop didnt have it on there
<superm1> so it clearly cant bind to port 3306 when its already in use
<DaveMorris> set it to bind to another port
<superm1> well that makes fine sense during install, but then it needs to be set back before burning
<DaveMorris> or change the other one
<superm1> because doing things on nonstandard ports will sure complicate an installation, now wont it?
<DaveMorris> yes, so change the port of the one installed on the server
<DaveMorris> or swap the server to use postgreSQL
<superm1> still i expect apache to have the same troubles?
<superm1> just didnt let the build go that far in
<DaveMorris> can we build the image on a home machine and then upload it each night?
<superm1> well the idea is supposed to be that it will build quicker on there eventually
<superm1> but yes we can do that if it comes down to it
<DaveMorris> my backup machine hardly does anything
<DaveMorris> just sits there all day and backs up svn repos adn databases once a day, and does an rsync with my desktops once a week
<DaveMorris> it can easily build it and upload the iso every day
<DaveMorris> although the upload will be slow
<superm1> k, i'll keep that in mind.  decent bandwidth?
<superm1> oh.
<DaveMorris> DSL
<DaveMorris> so about 28Kbps up
<superm1> ick
<superm1> hopefully wont have to resort to that
<DaveMorris> about a 5 - 6 hr upload :(
<DaveMorris> or I could setup a machine at work to do it
<DaveMorris> my work = uni = superJanet
<Daviey> superm1, if the machine was a little beefier we could run a vm
<DaveMorris> but my work machine is Amd64 which may cause problems
<Daviey> chroot to the resuce
<superm1> well we will be doing both amd64 and x86 ideally
<DaveMorris> of course it won't be a problem for doing amd64 iso's
<superm1> but for now x86 will be fine, but yes chroot to the rescue
<superm1> *most* of the process takes place in a chroot right now anyhow...... Daviey ;)
<Daviey> "Setting up mysql-server-5.0 (5.0.38-0ubuntu1) " dum de dum
<DaveMorris> if you give me a script I can have my desktop at work auto build the iso and upload to your server.  And e-mail us all if it failed
<superm1> on the console it was launching:  * Stopping MySQL database server mysqld                                                                                       [ OK ] 
<superm1>  * Starting MySQL database server mysqld                                                                                       [fail] 
<superm1> invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed.
<superm1> dpkg: error processing mysql-server-5.0 (--configure):
<superm1>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<superm1> but not in the build log
<superm1> so yet the same thing
<DaveMorris> thinking about it I also have access to an i386 box
<Daviey> hmm superm1 - i suggest changing pegasus standard
<Daviey> only drupal uses it atm, right?
<superm1> i think
<superm1> . i hope
<Daviey> infact.... lets try the build again with mysqld killed
<superm1> see apache is so much nicer about this: Setting Apache2 not to start, as something else appears to be using Port 80. To allow apache2 to start, set NO_START to 0 in /etc/default/apache2. Apache2 has been set to listen on port 80 by default, so please edit /etc/apache2/ports.conf as desired. Note that the Port directive no longer works.
<superm1> i'll stop it once it stops trying to install more packages for a moment
<superm1> so we can pick back up at the same time
<superm1> Daviey, know where the drupal setting for port is?
<Daviey> nope
<Daviey> is the latest build script in bzr?
<Daviey> mysql down
<superm1> just took it down
<superm1> and trying it with it down
<superm1> latest build script is in /var/cache/mythbuntu_iso/
<superm1> yup that worked right
<superm1> so we need to move the local mysql server to another port
<Daviey> hmm.. what about apache tho
<superm1> apache seems to continue on
<superm1> and not complain too much
<Daviey> can i bring mysqld back up?
<superm1> just did
<superm1> on port 3307
<superm1> looks like drupal just needed /var/www/sites/default/settings.php all changed
<superm1> to add a port number
<Daviey> was looking through interface - coudn't find anything
<Daviey> seem logical for it not to be part of interface tho - if you can see the interface - your connected
<superm1> :)
<superm1> so i realized too, that mysql will be running after the build process starts, so at the end of the build script, i added a call to stop it
<superm1> i noticed that both it and apache were running from a chroot on my box :)
<superm1> keescook, ping?
<rogue780|laptop> superm1, Daviey , you'll be getting mail in a few minutes
<rogue780|laptop> I've sent it...no saying when you'll get it
<Daviey> rogue780|laptop, cheers - i was just gonna go to bed; but now i'll wait
<Daviey> can you guys work on gmt timezone?
<Daviey> that would make things better for me
<Daviey> :P
<rogue780|laptop> they're concepts...different coloring on one...tell me what you like and I'll develop something based on your input...call it evolution based artwork if you will
<rogue780|laptop> Daviey, I work in zulu time...that close enough?
<Daviey> my zulu or yours?
<Daviey> :)
<rogue780|laptop> GMT with now daylight savings time
<rogue780|laptop> :)
<rogue780|laptop> (:
<Daviey> rogue780|laptop, you come from a military background?
<rogue780|laptop> I'm in the US Air Force for another 3 years
<rogue780|laptop> then I'm gettin' out
<DaveMorris> rogue780| so BST then
<rogue780|laptop> Bull **** Time?
<Daviey> Brit summer time
<rogue780|laptop> ah
<superm1> Daviey, i'm awake all day
<superm1> you've caught me at least 18 different hours of the day :0
<Daviey> hehe
<superm1> rogue780|laptop, i'm between 1 and 2
<superm1> not much of a fan of 3
<Daviey> superm1, just had a though
<Daviey> t
<Daviey> the mythbuntu usplash - isn't that arch = any?
<superm1> rogue780|laptop, and its a tough decision between 1 and 2.
<superm1> yes
<superm1> so it can be built for amd64, ppc, sparc, arm, anything
<Daviey> image 1: +1
<Daviey> currently it's i386
<Daviey> should be any - surely?
<superm1> well arch=any means it "can" be built for anything
<superm1> arch=all means that one binary works on all
<rogue780|laptop> I've got a fourth
<superm1> is it 1.5?
<superm1> because i'm literally half way between 1 and 2
<rogue780|laptop> might give 1 and 2 competition...the 3rd one was a concept idea....I'll explain more in another one I think.
<Daviey> i mean - the compile should work on any - right?
<DaveMorris> Daviey: should do
<DaveMorris> can but try
<Daviey> :( mythbuntu-artwork-usplash_0.1_i386.deb
<superm1> the compile should work on any yes
<superm1> so if you take that source package and do it on amd64
<superm1> things will work out as expected
<DaveMorris> can he compile for amd64 on i386 is what his asking I think
<Daviey> what i was really asking is - for something such as this, does it need a specifc architecture build?
<Daviey> or can the .deb be 'any'?
<rogue780|laptop> Daviey, superm1 ygm
<rogue780|laptop> or ywgm
<DaveMorris> ywgm?
<rogue780|laptop> you will get mail
<Daviey> you w****** got mail?
<DaveMorris> ahh
<superm1> oh it needs to be architecture specific builds
<rogue780|laptop> for those of you with ubuntuwire
<Daviey> rogue780|laptop, nice effort - but it's loosing it's 'buzz'
<superm1> there is a source file in it that gets compiled for that particular architecture
<Daviey> ah.. good point
<Daviey> the C file
<superm1> are both attachments identical?
<DaveMorris> https://launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/bzr link from http://www.mythbuntu.org/node/4 is broken btw
<Daviey> rogue780|laptop, if you could make it darker - i do like the effect
<Daviey> with the white light
<superm1> thanks DaveMorris
<rogue780|laptop> superm1, eh? mythbuntu4.xcf.tar.gz is another idea
<superm1> we dont have that branch finalized still because we need to migrate
<superm1> i havent downloaded yet
<superm1> just swa the two
<rogue780|laptop> Daviey, so no blue? kind of a silvery look?
<Daviey> darker blue
<Daviey> it's quite pale atm
<superm1> i do like the idea of 4, but agree with Daviey
<superm1> i see where you are going with it
<rogue780|laptop> darker blue. got it
<DaveMorris> is someone gonna create a mythbuntu myththeme?
<Daviey> haha
<Daviey> DaveMorris, well voluntered
<superm1> that would make sense, wouldnt it
<DaveMorris> Daviey: I don't have a clue how to do it, and my artistic skills suck
<Daviey> DaveMorris, me 2!
<Daviey> DaveMorris, if you do feel like trying to - might be an idea to speak with juski in #mythtv-users
<Daviey> he has made some nice themes
<Daviey> http://www.juski.co.uk/
<superm1> he has made some really really sweet themes
<superm1> i am in love with blootube lately
<DaveMorris> could we ask him to make a mythbuntu one if he is feeling bored
<Daviey> sweet.... if memory hungry :)
<DaveMorris> I currently use lulius
<Daviey> superm1, i had to give up on blootube-wide as it wanted more ram
<superm1> well i've got a gig of ram in my box
<superm1> it does run pretty heavy though your righ
<Daviey> i had a gig - but took out 512 for my server
<Daviey> DaveMorris, might be worth a try
<rogue780|laptop> when did geocities stop being free?
<DaveMorris> my hardware is seriously under powered
<DaveMorris> couldn't we just edit the default mythtv themes anre replace mythtv with mythbuntu TV
<Daviey> good thinking - they are all gpl'd
<Daviey> (all official)
<superm1> DaveMorris, the new iso is done
<superm1> if you want to grab it
<superm1> it replaced the old one (since today is still 050707 here)
<Daviey> Anybody played with knoppmyth recently?
<Daviey> (or for the last year)?
* DaveMorris off to bed, got work in the morning
<superm1> Daviey, blasphemy :)
<Daviey> good thinking!
<superm1> But no i haven't
<superm1> night DaveMorris
<Daviey> superm1, hehe - they have added extra menu's - maintaince style
<Daviey> like "backup settings"
<Daviey> and "restore settings"
<superm1> thats pretty useful for them to do
<rogue780|laptop> http://68.49.53.29/mythbuntu5.png
<Daviey> we shouldn't need that quite so much as it's a constant upgrade
<rogue780|laptop> figured this might be faster
<superm1> considering our automatic mysql backups, sholudnt be too bad for us to do
<Daviey> knoppmyth insist on a fresh install after each release
<superm1> oh thats why
<superm1> i see
<superm1> ah i like rogue780|laptop
* Daviey remembering what dialup was like
<Daviey> that's much better
<Daviey> any chance you can try one shade darker for comparision?
<rogue780|laptop> sure
<Daviey> anyway... i *really* need sleep
<Daviey> rogue780|laptop, good work
<superm1> Night Daviey :)
<Daviey> be back tomorrow - today - bah 10 hours i expect
<rogue780|laptop> http://68.49.53.29/mythbuntu6.png
<rogue780|laptop> darker still?
<superm1> i think 5 is good darkness
<superm1> 6 is very subtle
<rogue780|laptop> try 7
<rogue780|laptop> more contrast
<rogue780|laptop> I don't like it
<rogue780|laptop> so nevermind
<rogue780|laptop> so 5 is good?
<superm1> 7 is loading really slow...
<superm1> let you know when it come up
<rogue780|laptop> alrighty. gotta love cable--13mbit down...super slow up
<tgm4883> im not a fan of 7
<tgm4883> 5 looks good though
<rogue780|laptop> yeah i didn't like 7 too much once i saw it full size
<rogue780|laptop> ok
<tgm4883> maybe somewhere between 5 and 7 is great, but 5 is the best right now
<rogue780|laptop> superm1, tgm4883 if you go to my root address can you access my mythweb?
<superm1> 5 is the best right now
<superm1> yes i can
<tgm4883> yep
<superm1> you might want to put a htaccess file there..
<rogue780|laptop> :\
<superm1> and for the phpmyadmin as well
* tgm4883 loves mythbusters
<rogue780|laptop> I'll have to look into htaccess never done one before
<rogue780|laptop> lol
<superm1> your CPU is 34C right now.  and you have 13 days of guide data
<superm1> tgm4883, the disk that was just bulit a few minutes ago is more useful now
<superm1> it will install into a backend/frontend
<superm1> and launch mythtv-setup upon reboot
<tgm4883> nice
<tgm4883> um
<tgm4883> rogue780|laptop, you got pm
<rogue780|laptop> http://68.49.53.29/mythbuntu8.png
<rogue780|laptop> tgm4883, i have issues with pm's on freenode
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> well
<tgm4883> you need to set some security up on your box
<tgm4883> let me check something
<rogue780|laptop> and I have security. normally I don't have any open ports at all...I just opened it up to show ya'll what I've done w/o having to send e-mails
<tgm4883> ah
<superm1> 8 looks very good
<rogue780|laptop> so are we agreed on a double gradient instead of a single one?
<superm1> yes
<tgm4883> 8 looks great
<superm1> rogue780|laptop, if you do decide to leave port 80 open, you will want to add a mysql password.  its a two step process if your interested
<superm1> sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.0 followed by sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database
<superm1> either that or remove phpmyadmin or add htaccess files
<rogue780|laptop> naw I'm gonna close it off now actually...gotta clean the carpet on the other half of the room. but I will add some security
<superm1> ah okay
<superm1> good good
<superm1> just dont want to see someone take your box hostage
<superm1> but 8 looks great
<rogue780|laptop> and it's closed
<tgm4883> mythweb rocks
<rogue780|laptop> ok. I'll work on making a final product based off of 8 and I'll send it to you in the morning
<superm1> sweet okay.  then i'll have the licensing ready by tomorrow
<superm1> to resubmit with it
<superm1> can you do the same thing where you gave me the 3 different sizes again
<superm1> and i'll get the 1360x768 made too
<rogue780|laptop> yeah
<superm1> i'll make these into default backgrounds for mythbuntu installer as well
<superm1> rather than the centered mythbuntu logo
<superm1> *centered mythtv logo
<tgm4883> do we know roughly when .21 will be released?
<superm1> there is unfortunately never an eta with the way myth works
<superm1> its always "when its done"
<superm1> it was more than a year between 0.20 and 0.19
<tgm4883> yea i figured that much, but was looking for an educated guess, based on what they want to accomplish for .21, and how far they have come since .20
<tgm4883> a ball park figure like 2008 or Q4 07
<superm1> the easiest way to gauge is by looking at the number of open tickets,  http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/roadmap
<superm1> which the number is coming down, so unless that jumps up again, i'd say end of this year
<tgm4883> nice
<superm1> tgm4883, what did you think of the interface for mythbuntu in terms of installation
<superm1> were the idesk icons weird?
<superm1> or good or bad
<superm1> or what
<tgm4883> the icons were fine, was a little weird having icons for items that weren't installed though
<tgm4883> two icons also were in the same spot
<superm1> oh in the resultant session
<superm1> the Administration session
<tgm4883> yea
<tgm4883> i never did login as the mythtv user
<superm1> yea that should be fixed in todays build
<superm1> i was just trying to think of something that would handle administration tasks for a user
<superm1> as needed
<superm1> and thought that would do the trick
<superm1> without them requiring command line
<rogue780|laptop> howdy all. that was weird...I CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACEed and my computer restarted
<rogue780|laptop> well I'm off
<superm1> keescook, ping?
<fstx> any users in Sweden? I have problems with mythfilldatabase/tv_grab_se_swedb
<DaveMorris> someone gonna set a topic?
<DaveMorris> anyone around?
<fstx> I seem to be the only one here. Why set a topic, and how?
<DaveMorris> you need to be an op
<DaveMorris> just the general stuff, like pastebin/chanels logged/ what we are here for
<DaveMorris> Hi all, I have the build script for mythbuntu, trying to make a amd64 build, but I'm missing these files, do you know where I can get them from? ISOTMP - background_setup.xpm - background_install.xpm - mythbuntu-install-script
<DaveMorris> my blog is getting a few mythtv hits :)
<Daviey> DaveMorris, try bzr co http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mythtv/mythbuntu/devel
<DaveMorris> cheers
<Daviey> warning... not totally up to date
<Daviey> buy has isotmp et al
<Daviey> buy = but
<DaveMorris> sounds good
<Daviey> actually DaveMorris - superm1 updated the changes
<DaveMorris> cool, btw who do I submit a patch to for the build script?
<Daviey> you can't atm
<Daviey> you'll need to apply to join the ubuntu mythtv maintainers
<DaveMorris> thats to commit myself, who wants to sponsor me and sumit my patch for me
<Daviey> then rather than using bzr http you need to use sftp://LAUNCHPAD_ID@bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mythtv/mythbuntu/devel
<Daviey> Do you have something in mind?
<DaveMorris> I've jsut fixed small things, like using -p on mkdir
<DaveMorris> add in some missing mkdir and fixed a arch issue, still not built and iso yet :)
<DaveMorris> I'm behind a proxy, although my proxy is set in my apt.conf is it gonna be a problem running the mythbuntu_install.sh script?
<Daviey> can't imagine there being a problem
* DaveMorris jsut over wrote my script :(
<Daviey> :)
<Daviey> it was an initial version of that script that "sudo rm -rf /"  :)
<DaveMorris> did it
<DaveMorris> haha
<DaveMorris> this best not
<DaveMorris> I'll lose my work at work
<Daviey> required a full re-install
<Daviey> *fixed* ow
<Daviey> now
<Daviey> if you have only made minor changes, feel free to email them to me & i'll commit them
<Daviey> how long did your check out take?
<DaveMorris> I wanna test it 1st
<Daviey> :)
<DaveMorris> how long should it take to Retrieve the Release?  And does it show progress?
<Daviey> has bzr co finished?
<DaveMorris> that finshed ages ago, I'm running the script now
<Daviey> ahh
<Daviey> no - script does't show progress
<Daviey> how powerful is your machine?
<Daviey> anywhere between 30-60 mins
<DaveMorris>  AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4400+
<Daviey> did you change the mirror?
<DaveMorris> nope
<Daviey> what speed are you geeting?
<DaveMorris> no idea, its hanging on Starting normal Mythbuntu build initiated by 0 at Tue May  8 23:12:45 BST 2007
<DaveMorris> I: Retrieving Release
<Daviey> currently set BASE_MIRROR.....
<DaveMorris>  BASE_MIRROR='http://mirror.cs.umn.edu/ubuntu/'
<Daviey> that's superm1's university
<DaveMorris> I think the proxy is getting in the way
<Daviey> yeah
<Daviey> all that needs, is a repo
<Daviey> i'll be gone for a few mis
<Daviey> I need to go to bed now
<Daviey> need to be perky for my interview
<Daviey> ttfn
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-05-09
<DaveMorris> best pof luck with it
<a5benwillis> elllo?
<tgm4883> hi
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-mythtv.log
<bendailey> DaveMorris, from my understand (still fairly new to the project) you will be able to install a frontend or backend
<bendailey> but the live/install cd will have a working frontend available without install
<tgm4883> anyone else having a problem with the 050707 iso?
<rogue780|mythsvr> tgm4883, I had no video with it
<rogue780|mythsvr> I hope the live cd will have unichrome graphics drivers available
<tgm4883> I checked the md5sum, which passed after i fixed the md5sum file, but when i checked the cd using the cd checker from the boot menu it said 3 files had errors
<tgm4883> i tried to install it yesterday but it couldn't finish because it had problems retreiving a file
<DaveMorris> rogue780|mythsvr: Are the drivers you need in the ubuntu repos?
<rogue780|mythsvr> DaveMorris, nope
<rogue780|mythsvr> gotta build em myself
<rogue780|mythsvr> super dooper easy though
<DaveMorris> I have them built for my mini-itx board, I'll see whats involved in getting them into the build
<rogue780|mythsvr> but if they're not included on the live cd it pretty much screws anyone wanting to use it on their itx frontend
<DaveMorris> I had to patch mine as well, to get PAL TV-OUT working
<tgm4883> DaveMorris, are you the one that was working on a 64-bit of mythbuntu?
<DaveMorris> need mini-itx front ends to test
<DaveMorris> tgm4883: Yeah, I've manged to get an iso built
<DaveMorris> and the liveCD works :)
<tgm4883> if you need anyone to test it, i have a virtual machine on my 64 bit machine
<DaveMorris> cheers tgm4883
<DaveMorris> I've nabbed an old desktop from work as well, to setup as a frontend/backend to test the amd64 frontend/backend
<rogue780|mythsvr> DaveMorris, I also have a 64bit system that doesn't mind being a guinea pig.
<tgm4883> not sure what the difference is (I built them using easyvmx.com) but i built 2, one for 32-bit ubuntu, the other for 64-bit ubuntu
* DaveMorris trying to get SL client to build on amd64 atm
<DaveMorris> Do any of you guys know who's got write access to the bzr?
<tgm4883> when the regular installer gets put in and everything, i will probably swap hard drives in my core 2 duo
<tgm4883> nope
<DaveMorris> I've got a patch to submit
<tgm4883> what is bzr anyway
<DaveMorris> source control
<tgm4883> ah
<DaveMorris> cvs/subversion are cnetral based versions
<tgm4883> i was right, still dont know
<DaveMorris> bazzar (bzr) is a distrubuited one
<tgm4883> are we planning on staying here or changing to #mythbuntu when mythbuntu gets released?
<DaveMorris> not sure
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-05-10
<imbrandon> DaveMorris, i have access
<imbrandon> for the moment you can email it to me imbrandon@kubuntu.org
<imbrandon> and i'll set you up later
<imbrandon> with access
<rogue780|mythsvr> I just got pwnd
<superm1> Daviey, ping
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, is there a problem with the mythbuntu iso?
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, shouldnt be?
<superm1> I've been away from the web the last 2 days (during my move)
<tgm4883_laptop> I tried to install it, but it wouldn't finish installing.  Said it failed to retreive some files
<tgm4883_laptop> i then tried it on my vmware machine and ran the cd check from the boot menu, and that came back with 3 files with errors
<tgm4883_laptop> but i checked the md5sum on the iso and it checks out fine (after i fixed the md5sum file)
<superm1> Well the cd chreck in the boot menu won't necessarily work
<superm1> the failed to retrieve files from imbrandon's mirror?
<superm1> like something related to a language file
<tgm4883_laptop> it did say something about imbrandon
<tgm4883_laptop> could be, i'll try to reproduce the error if you want me to
<superm1> Yea, thats because its trying to install some language files that won't be necessary
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<superm1> i havent been able to look much into it (as i havent had web access)
<tgm4883_laptop> theres also a small problem with the md5sum file
<tgm4883_laptop> the file it tries to check is /var/cache/mythbuntu_isos/result/mythbuntu-7.04~050707-i386.iso instead of just mythbuntu-7.04~050707-i386.iso
<superm1> Ah thats because its ran from another directory
<superm1> That can be troublesome for people
<tgm4883_laptop> figured something like that
<superm1_> tgm4883, was there anything else you noticed?
<superm1_> after install how were things
<superm1_> rogue780|mythsvr, u there?
<DaveMorris> I couldn't remember the channelname then, was looking for myth-ubuntu
<DaveMorris> are we able to go through the goals we want to achieve over the next 6-12 months, break them down and put them into blueprints?  That way we are able to measure our progress towards releasing in time for Gutsy
<imbrandon> superm1, ping
<imbrandon> Daviey, ping
<imbrandon> Daviey, let superm1 know the mirror issues should be fixed now, if there are anymore problems with it please let me know so i can look into it further
<DaveMorris> imbrandon, where I can I upload the amd64 ISO for people to test?
<imbrandon> give me a spot to grab it from and i'll stick it on the server
<DaveMorris> it's sitting behind the firewall in my uni :( I can ssh it to a server
<DaveMorris> I can do a nightly build and ssh it each time as well if you guys wanted
<imbrandon> well i'll have the ppc / sparc and amd64 builds online soon
<imbrandon> ok one sec lemme setup a temp account
<DaveMorris> also I don't mind helping maintane the amd64 builds if you wanted a hand
<gardengnome> is anyone working on svn builds yet? i could try updating the packages... if the GF lets me
<imbrandon> are you a MOTU yet?
<DaveMorris> nope
<imbrandon> sorry as far as the buildd's i can only make acocunts for MOTU and core-devs
<DaveMorris> I've patched the build script (Daviey is testing it still works on x86) to work with amd64
<imbrandon> to keep security tight
<imbrandon> cool
<DaveMorris> doh
<imbrandon> ok one sec
<imbrandon> PM
<imbrandon> use that account and just put it in the ~/ dir
<imbrandon> i'll move it arround and make a md5 etc when you tell me its finished
<imbrandon> just hilight me when its done
<imbrandon> DaveMorris, ^^
<DaveMorris> how do I become a MOTU?
<imbrandon> but thanks for the offer on the buildd's ( besides there is currently 5 buildd maintainers now :P )
<DaveMorris> hehe
<imbrandon> i still do most of the work though since they are in the same room as me when i'm at work
<DaveMorris> where are you based?
<imbrandon> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU explains it
<imbrandon> but basicly submit patches for packages to u-u-s for about 6 months and learn the processes
<imbrandon> then go infront of the MOTU council and ask for membership
<imbrandon> I'm in Kansas City
<imbrandon> Missouri
<DaveMorris> I'm in the UK, about 60 miles from Daviey actually
<imbrandon> :)
<imbrandon> soon enough the builds will be automatic anyhow for all arches
<imbrandon> so it should alieveate alot of the stress
<DaveMorris> sounds good
<imbrandon> i've been working furiously the last week to get the infrastructor updated and config'd
<DaveMorris> we should make a list of the tasks that need doing so other people can see what needs doing and help with it
<imbrandon> this damn sparc is giving me hell though ;)
<DaveMorris> do we really want to support sparc?
<imbrandon> DaveMorris, i do alot more than just mythbuntu :)
<imbrandon> the sparc is for the community buildd's i sponsor :)
<DaveMorris> ahhh
<DaveMorris> Your a MOTU then?
<imbrandon> i host and run the community build network, and alot of ubuntu related sites and a lot of non ubuntu sites and some other things
<imbrandon> in the DC
<imbrandon> i'm a core-dev
<imbrandon> e.g. MOTU++ :)
<DaveMorris> you have time to sponsor some packages I've made?  I've got cpptest on a machine here, an alpha one of opensg.  Also I've working on getting SL to build on amd64, so there will be some more packages from that
<imbrandon> https://launchpad.net/~imbrandon/+participation   , core-dev since 2006-09-09 looks like :)
<imbrandon> sure shoot me an email aobut them, i dont this second, but in the next day or so i can poke them
<imbrandon> imbrandon@kubuntu.org
<DaveMorris> cheers
<DaveMorris> got sme guidelines so I can make sure they are correct before I send them to you?
<imbrandon> heh about a 500 page package guide :)
<imbrandon> brb lunch time
<imbrandon> brb
<DaveMorris> imbrandon: Its finshed, so you can delete ny account
<DaveMorris> I've also copyied the md5sum there
<imbrandon> ok cool
<imbrandon> i'll leave the account , i'll just change the pass so we can use it again if needed
<imbrandon> ugh, DaveMorris / superm1 / Daviey , you are putting the dates wrong on the ISO's should be YYMMDD :)
<imbrandon> just for future builds
<DaveMorris> its the script
<imbrandon> fix it please and send a patch to superm1
<imbrandon> if you would
<DaveMorris> sure
<imbrandon> DaveMorris,moved and linked, http://www.mythbuntu.org/node/5
<DaveMorris> ok cheers
<imbrandon> Daviey, i just went through and made the links a little better ( e.g. http://www.mythbuntu.org/screenshots and http://www.mythbuntu.org/downloads Vs. http://www.mythbuntu.org/node/X )
<imbrandon> and added links to DaveMorris's amd64 ISO/md5
<imbrandon> FYI
<Daviey> pog
<imbrandon> Daviey, :)
<Daviey> pong
<imbrandon> you see my messages
<Daviey> when was superm1 last here?
<Daviey> yeah
<imbrandon> i changed some of the urls to be more readable
<imbrandon> not since i've been on
<Daviey> much better
<imbrandon> he hasent been
<Daviey> :(
<imbrandon> also added a amd64 build from DaveMorris
<imbrandon> working hard to get that upgrade finished for the server too
<imbrandon> ( and buildd's )
<Daviey> shame... i want to change some things in the build script that will 'break' his setup.  Want to remove relative paths to /supermario/ and put it in a shared place
<imbrandon> also i fixed the mirror issues once and for all last night
<Daviey> imbrandon, did you apply DaveMorris's patch?
<imbrandon> to what? not that i know of
<imbrandon> no
<imbrandon> you have access to the server go ahead and put it in a shared place , i would rather you use /storage for most things but i dont care
<imbrandon> because eventualy /storage will be on a NFS share'd SAN drive
<imbrandon> :)
<Daviey> good stuff
<Daviey> ahh sorry - i read that you have DaveMorris's AMD64 build
<imbrandon> yea only the ISO
<Daviey> imbrandon, you know you use ubuntuwire for cross-compiling?
<imbrandon> huh?
<Daviey> http://www.ubuntuwire.com/build-network ?
<imbrandon> i run ubuntuwire yes , its on the same network as mythbuntu
<imbrandon> thats the "community build servers" i speak of
<Daviey> ahh
<imbrandon> told you i got my fingers in alot of servers ;)
<imbrandon> that rack is almost full of all my servers :)
<imbrandon> thus when i say i'm working on them i have about 8 to work with at a time
<imbrandon> all interacting in diffrent ways
<imbrandon> etc
<imbrandon> btw that reminds me i need to get the mythbuntu.org mail working
* imbrandon add's it to the TODO
<Daviey> mailing list?!
<Daviey> ;)
* DaveMorris we don't have racks in the uni, so I have 5-6 desktops around my desk, some with xen on
<imbrandon> yes and the mailing list
<imbrandon> DaveMorris, i work for one of the largest webhosts in the USA ( we host walmart.com sprint microsoft coke visa/mastercard etc etc etc )
<imbrandon> so i have free rackspace, i only buy the servers
<imbrandon> :)
<DaveMorris> not bad at all
<imbrandon> here is just some of them http://www.gsihosting.com/clients/ ( the ones we can name )
<DaveMorris> I can't afford hosting for my servers, so I've got  rack in my flat and do my mail/web of my dsl
<imbrandon> infact we just got a contract with geico.com and apple.com too that will be going up soon
<imbrandon> right on
<DaveMorris> I need some more rackmount cases to put my myth servers in
<DaveMorris> xen is quite helpful in my flat as well :)
<imbrandon> Daviey, also you might poke supermario to change pegasus.imbrandon.com to mythbuntu.org on http://www.mythbuntu.org/files/packages/ )
<imbrandon> ( its set in the falcon config he is using )
<imbrandon> ok i'
<imbrandon> m off for a bit
<imbrandon> i'll be back on in a few hours
<imbrandon> maybe less
<Daviey> see you soon
<Daviey> jono, ping
<jono> hey
<Daviey> fancy setting a /topic?
<Daviey> WAKEY WAKEY JONO!  :)
<jono> do I run the channel?
<Daviey> yes
<Daviey> your the only OP :)
<Daviey> (according to chanserv)
<jono> I can't
<jono> I need to get this channel tranferred to superm
<Daviey> woo
<Daviey> jono, can you get that organised?
<jono> Daviey: will see what I can do
<Daviey> thanks
<hugolp> someone arround?
<DaveMorris> what you after?>
<waldo323> i'm around but not often found
<Daviey> waldo323, are you a wally?
<waldo323> in real life? no
<waldo323> but like the books, yeah thats where the nick is from
<Daviey> nice
<gr8nash> hi all
<gr8nash> anyone know what the mythtv password is?
<gr8nash> im trying to change the root password.. using sudo
<gr8nash> but i dont know the defualt mythtv user password
<tgm4883> i didn't think that the mythtv user had a password
<Daviey> don't think 'mythtv' is a sudoer either
<tgm4883> nope
<Daviey> need to use your normal username that you installed mythtv from
<gr8nash> ok i can do that
<gr8nash> like your project by the way
<Daviey> gr8nash, thanks
<waldo323> are you trying to get into the database?
<waldo323> often it is stored in a directory during the installation process
<gr8nash> i was actually just trying to do various things
<Daviey> database password is normally stored in: /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<cosmic_nurKurz> HI @ ALL
<cosmic_nurKurz> Would anyone be so kind to tell me , why my mythtv-backend doesnt't start @ PC-Restart after Kernel Upgrade ?
<Daviey> cosmic_nurKurz, it now doesn't start?
<Daviey> that is odd.... shouldn't happend
<Daviey> Can you login as 'mythtv' and manually run mythbackend
<Daviey> and see if it starts okay?
<cosmic_nurKurz> no it doesn't
<cosmic_nurKurz> yes it starts when i start manualy
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-05-11
<waldo323> does it see your tuner card fine after upgrading?
<waldo323> before feisty you would need to recompile your tuner card drivers, at least for some cards
<Xenocide> hey has anyone setup wirelss on their mythtv box
<rogue780|laptop> in edgy when I inserted a SD card into my laptop it would automatically mount it and put an icon on my desktop. now when I insert an SD card under feisty nothing happens. the card reader is built into my laptop.
<tgm4883_laptop> is it set in the removable media?
<tgm4883_laptop> mine mounts automatically just fine
<rogue780|laptop> how do I find out?
<tgm4883_laptop> under system preferences removable drives and media
<a5benwillis> what command do I use to 'tail' a log file in real time?
<jams> a5benwillis-  tail -f logfilename
<a5benwillis> tx
<gardengnome> re
<gardengnome> wow, that was a rather rough ride
<gardengnome> i've just installed svn packages based on marillat's 0.19 .diff on a box with superm1's 0.20 packages
<superm1> Hey Daviey
<Daviey> superm1, i thought you had died
<Daviey> where have you been? :)
<superm1> Daviey, i've been moving and dont have internet setup yet
<Daviey> oic
<superm1> so its been really weird without web access
<gardengnome> are your hands shaking?
<superm1> yes yes they are
<superm1> it was even worse, my cell phone antenna broke, so i couldnt even get onto gmail via that !
<gardengnome> oh my god
<gardengnome> i'm sorry to hear that :(
<Daviey> superm1, checked i some of DaveMorris' changes to the script
<superm1> so i'm glad to be on for the moment
<superm1> what did he change?
<Daviey> I also changed the date format to be YYMMDD
<superm1> are they on bzr now?
<Daviey> superm1, changelog on lp - but mainly adding AMD64 support
<Daviey> superm1, yes
<superm1> oh i hope that i uploaded the latest one directly from pegasus before he went changing stuff
<superm1> i dont want to have to merge ;)
<superm1> ooh proxy option
<Daviey> I want to change the script to remove references to supermario and make it save to a central place.  Probably /storage
<superm1> i like that
<gardengnome> superm1: would you be interested in an adaption your mythtv debianisation to svn trunk?
<superm1> gardengnome, you mean the weekly build script?
<superm1> for 0.20-fixes?
<gardengnome> superm1: no, i was mainly talking about the stuff thaT's in the .diff.gz
<gardengnome> think debian/rules
<superm1> usually that stuff doesnt go into upstream
<superm1> its supposed to sit at debian/ubuntu/mythbuntu level
<gardengnome> sure, i never meant to submit it to upstream.
<Daviey> gardengnome, what is in there?
<superm1> well upstream would be svn trunk, unless we're referring to different things
<gardengnome> Daviey: debian/rules, debian/control; anything that's needed to turn a source package into a debian package.
<gardengnome> superm1: heh, sorry. i was going to package svn trunk. and i was wondering if you were interested in the necessary changes.
<superm1> gardengnome, i've been very very very warry of packaging svn trunk
<Daviey> what i am saying is - why would we convert to svn method when it works currently? ;)
<superm1> because once someone has svn available to them really easily, things can break for a lot of people
<gardengnome> superm1: it'd be their choice ;)
<superm1> there is a thread on mythtv-users about this that i commented on a little bit with this
<superm1> looking to see if there was interest
<superm1> and the consensus was that it shouldnt be made too easy for users to install svn trunk, because if there is breakage they cant go back easily
<gardengnome> well, i *am* interested which is why i'm going to do it. at the moment, i'm using marillat's 0.19 stuff which someone updated for svn trunk.
<superm1> gardengnome, well your better off using our automated build script
<superm1> for 0.20 fixes svn
<superm1> because it can be switched to trunk very very easily
<superm1> (matter of switching a single env variable)
<gardengnome> i don't want release-0.20-fixes, i want trunk
<gardengnome> ah
<superm1> atm it will create a source package that is ready to be kicked off to a buildd or pbuilder or debuild
<gardengnome> superm1: right. however, certain things like build-time dependencies will still need to be modified.
<superm1> Modified?
<superm1> for svn?
<superm1> trunk
<gardengnome> yes.
<gardengnome> that's my point :)
<superm1> oh i was not aware of this
<gardengnome> for example, mythmusic can use libvisual and taglib now
<superm1> ah
<gardengnome> there even might be some new libs
<superm1> hm
<gardengnome> that's my point. ;)
<superm1> see i'm pretty torn here, i do like the idea of putting svn trunk builds together
<Daviey> snapshots?
<superm1> yea
<Daviey> I dunno - people want bleedin' edge - then complain when it borks
<gardengnome> it also has the advantage of keeping in sync with trunk. otherwise, you'd need to make major updates every time a new release comes out.
<gardengnome> which is like once a year :/
<superm1> thats very true
<superm1> gardengnome,  if you determine what needs to be changed, we can adapt it and put it on pegasus with a big big big warning that these are bleeding edge packages
<superm1> etc
<Daviey> Weekly builds - semi stable & semi broken :)
<gardengnome> superm1: that's not a problem, i've already got a set of working packages. i just need to adapt that to your ubuntu packages
<Daviey> gardengnome, was it literally a case of running pbuilder?
<superm1> gardengnome, so do you need a hand understand how debian packages work in this case, or just need to literally make the changes to add other build deps and such
<gardengnome> Daviey: i don't use pbuilder atm, but dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot worked well after adding some depndencies :)
<gardengnome> superm1: i think my understanding of debian packages is sufficient to do it myself
<gardengnome> i used to roll my own svn packages back in the day... ;)
<superm1> k gardengnome, well if you have any problems or questions feel free to ping me and i'll give you a hand
<gardengnome> scorpi has done most of the work already: http://home.arcor.de/scorpidnb/mythtv/READ_ME
<superm1> i would really recommend taking our bzr branch
<gardengnome> superm1: fine, sounds great
<gardengnome> i'll set up pbuilder again.
<superm1> and starting from that debian/* directory
<superm1> because it grabs svn and makes tgz for you at least to base from
<gardengnome> on my old box, i used to have pbuilder with some wrapper scripts. i should get those again
<Daviey> gardengnome, can you check in your debian/ folder into bzr?
<superm1> gardengnome, here is the address to do the bzr co from: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mythtv/mythbuntu/devel
<Daviey> gardengnome, are you in 'da team'?
<gardengnome> Daviey: i don't have bzr :( it's not ready. scorpi just kept updating marillat's 0.19 packages to work with trunk
<gardengnome> Daviey: nope.
<superm1> gardengnome, once you are ready to check changes back into bzr, we'll add you to the lp team
<Daviey> Have we heard anything from Garry Parker from parker1.co.uk
<superm1> juski tried to contact him some time back
<superm1> but didnt get through
<Daviey> oh superm1, never heard back from MePo creater
<superm1> i think i'll just submit the themes package without mepo in it then
<superm1> until we hear back
<Daviey> shame
<superm1> its easy enough to add it via a debdiff
<Daviey> just important to get the main package in
<Daviey> superm1, you uploaded the usplash theme to revu with a different name
<superm1> on purpose
<Daviey> why?
<superm1> because thats how kubuntu follows the naming for feisty+
<Daviey> ahh
<gardengnome> superm1: yay. :)
<Daviey> i got the original one i uploaded nuked
<superm1> yes i saw that email this morning
<superm1> from revu
<superm1> vg
<superm1> Daviey, i wonder if i can submit this to revu leaving mepo in the source package, but just not installing it in the binary
<superm1> so the source doesnt have to be regenerated in the future
<Daviey> better ask MOTU
<Daviey> I would think they would say no - but technically can't see a problem
<superm1> i think they'd say no too..
<superm1> i'll just pull it
<superm1> this package is huge btw, 90 megs for the source package
<Daviey> It's been almost a week since i mailed him....  I could try the forums...
<superm1> garry parker?
<gardengnome> Daviey: he is available sometimes on #mythtv-users
<Daviey> no the MePo guy
<gardengnome> juski knows him, AFAIK
<superm1> well its not him we need, its the guy who did his artwork
<superm1> his xml files are GPL
<superm1> but he doesnt even know about the licensing on the artwork (and has a blurb on his site about it)
<gardengnome> the build script looks nice
<superm1> (weekly build i'm assuming your talking about)
<gardengnome> yep
<gardengnome> it might better to include the revision in the version string instead of just using the date, though
<superm1> well i guess for trunk that'd be more important
<gardengnome> yep.
<superm1> well just need to be sure to stay consistent
<superm1> do you know an easy way to grab that version number?
<superm1> we can switch to that
<gardengnome> i'm on edgy still, i wonder if i need to get the pbuilder deb from feisty.
<gardengnome> superm1: svn info | grep something | cut something probably
<gardengnome> or capture the last line from svn co/svn up
<superm1> didnt even know there was an info option for svn
<gardengnome> heh
<gardengnome> something is very wrong here. i tried to do a "find -name something | grep somethingelse" in the minimyth build tree and the kernel OOPSed.
<gardengnome> i think i need some fsck magic.
<Daviey> fsck is black magic
<gardengnome> heh
<Daviey> it fscked one of my partitions
<gardengnome> i guess i'll modify work/debian-mythtv now and get acquainted with the build script later
<superm1> yea it covers most of the complexities of the package
<gardengnome> i wonder what kind of versioning schema should be used. "0.20-trunk-rXXXX" is not exactly a great idea
<tgm4883_laptop> is there a certain amout of free space that is required on the recording partition?
<a5benwillis> Good afternoon, can anyone help me get lirc_serial working under Ubuntu Edgy?
<Daviey> gardengnome, probably svn$date
<gardengnome> Daviey: we should ensure that the version is higher than the current release so as not to confuse apt
<superm1> gardengnome, what about just adding a r### after the current svn$date
<superm1> a5benwillis, what sort of troubles?
<gardengnome> sounds sensible
<Daviey> a5benwillis, what guide are you following?
<a5benwillis> I've tried several but am working from this one atm.
<a5benwillis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_Lirc_Edgy
<a5benwillis> I have a home-brew serial rx.
<superm1> k a5benwillis what is happening for you then?
<superm1> does the module load?
<a5benwillis> yes, module loads
<a5benwillis> I get /dev/lirc0
<Daviey> and if you start the service?
<a5benwillis> but when I run mode2 -d /dev/lirc0 I get nooutpur when pushing buttons
<a5benwillis> Its difficult because I have no way to test the receiver other than lirc.
<Daviey> a5benwillis,  what does - sudo /etc/init.d/lirc start give you?
<superm1> a5benwillis, do you have multiple serial ports?
<a5benwillis>  LIRC IS NOT CONFIGURED
<a5benwillis> started daemon
<a5benwillis> only one serial port per dmesg
<superm1> ah and the daemon would not start if you haven't irrecorded your remote yet of course
<Daviey> a5benwillis, have you used 'setserial'?
<a5benwillis> superm1: I shouldnt have to confiigure the daemon to test whether Im getting signals from the remote though.
<superm1> right
<a5benwillis> yes,setserial to set uart to none
<Daviey> did you make the reciever yourself or purchase it?
<a5benwillis> made from here http://www.lirc.org/images/schematics.gif
<Daviey> a5benwillis, pain - so it's never been tested :(
<a5benwillis> true,butits a pretty siple circuit..
<superm1> a5benwillis, you've made sure that the serial port is enabled in the BIOS?  It will show up in dmesg regardless (on at least 2 of my machines that i know its turned off in the BIOS)
<superm1> and the irq/interrupt are set appropriately to what you set in lirc-modules-source?
<a5benwillis> I havent checked the bios
<a5benwillis> good idea
<a5benwillis> I need to grab my logic probe from home, that should tell me if Im getting signal from the ir rx
<superm1> from *home*?
<superm1> you mean work i'd think...
<a5benwillis> yes, enabled in bios
<a5benwillis> No, I have one at home.
<a5benwillis> not at work :)
<superm1> :)
<a5benwillis> should irw work without the daemon running?
<superm1> No, it connects to the daemon
<superm1> and you need a lircd.conf
<a5benwillis> superm1: Gonna reinstall edgy.I wonderif following the first guide mucked something in the kernel up
<superm1> well what guide did you first follow?
<a5benwillis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=163496
<superm1> ah a source guide
<superm1> well you should be able to revert anything done there, and take out that /etc/init.d/homebrew
<superm1> and /etc/rcS.d/S99homebrew
<superm1> you've done that i imagine right?
<a5benwillis> not yet, couldnt get past testing mode2
<superm1> well that is going to mess you up for sure
<superm1> ln /dev/lirc0 /dev/lirc?
<superm1> that will most definitely break things
<a5benwillis> I diddo that but it doesnt stick
<superm1> well when modprobing lirc_serial, that /dev/lirc0 should be made on its own
<a5benwillis> Im testing this on another machine so I dont muck up my myth box. when I know how to do it right I'll install on myth..
<superm1> if its not being made, then there is another trouble
<superm1> ah
<Daviey> a5benwillis, took me a week to get working untill i followed the wiki guide ;)
<a5benwillis> yes, lirc0gets made, no lirc though
<a5benwillis> Daviey: I feel better now :D
<Daviey> almost gave up... didn't work when i went to bed... Switched on in the morning and it worked :)
<Daviey> I look after the bookmark very carefully now.
<a5benwillis> Im still trying to get a few init scriupts to work on this box as well. Once that and lirc are up I'll have a wife friendly myth box.
<a5benwillis> I use Sat so I have to start a few "things" as well
<Daviey> a5benwillis, init scripts are easy.  There is a bare one / or just rip of another inside init.d
<Daviey> then make a symlink inside the runlevel of your choice
<a5benwillis> I have a few example scripts for starting a few daemons. I get a few errors from one.
<a5benwillis> I can start everything manually of course andit works fine.
<a5benwillis> yeah, I had the symlinksin there but took them out til I got the script right.
<a5benwillis> Daviey: What IR receiver do you use?
<Daviey> a5benwillis, homebrew - used to use one on Nova-T - but then had to have separate when i split back/frontend
<a5benwillis> I might have to buy one if I cant verify that this one I made works.
<Daviey> tbh. i purchased mine - it was only UK8
<Daviey> For parts - all local suppliers wanted a quantity of >5.  Would have cost me more
<gardengnome> some of the patches will have to be updated, eg the debian patch
<gardengnome> the recording group stuff seems to break it
<superm1> gardengnome, how does the recording group stuff work now?
<superm1> is there like a primary directory steting?
<gardengnome> superm1: i think there's a primary directory, yes. i haven't really looke dinto it because my mythtv box is broken :'(
<gardengnome> i'll try to come up with a patch
<Daviey> Will any of you guys us the different recording directories?
<gardengnome> yes
<gardengnome> i don't like LVM.
* Daviey adores LVM
<superm1> i will switch to different recording directories i think
<superm1> i'm wary of LVM, i lost all my data once when i drive died
<gardengnome> i've got an empty 400G partition dedicated to mythtv at the moment, another couple of gigabytes are waiting in an unused logical volume
<Daviey> that's a good point - my backup's are on the same LVM - maybe i should stop that
<gardengnome> that should keep me going for a while
<superm1> Daviey, http://revu.tauware.de./details.py?upid=5108
<Daviey> good
<Daviey> :s - http://revu.tauware.de/revu1-incoming/mythtv-themes-unofficial-0705111500/lintian
<superm1> revu servers are never updated for that stuff ;)
<Daviey> bad-distribution-in-changes-file gutsy  - hasn't revu updated to gutsy?
<gardengnome> um
<gardengnome> the configfiles/ directory was moved to contrib/configfiles which is installed into debian/mythtv-backend/usr/share/doc/mythtv-backend
<gardengnome> should the configfiles still be put into the mythtv-doc package, eg should i move them out of the mythtv-backend package again?
<superm1> sudo apt-get install mythtv-doc
<superm1> oops
<superm1> meant to look in a terminal what was in mythtv-doc right now :)
<gardengnome> :)
<gardengnome> apt-file show :)
<Daviey> The following NEW packages will be installed
<Daviey>   mythtv-doc
<Daviey> 0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<Daviey> Need to get 1135kB of archives.
<Daviey> After unpacking 1819kB of additional disk space will be used.
<superm1> mythtv-doc takes eveyrthing on configfiles/* and puts it in mythtv-doc/examples
<Daviey> sorry - thought this was a terminal :0
<superm1> see debian/rules:         dh_installexamples -pmythtv-doc configfiles/*
<gardengnome> right.
<superm1> oh wait i see what your comment was
<superm1> configfiles is now contrib/configfiles
<gardengnome> yep
<superm1> yes move it back out
<gardengnome> suppose i'll just delete debian/mythtv-backend/usr/share/doc/mythtv-backend/contrib/configfiles.
<superm1> well there are lots of ways to handle it, probably moving it to the old location is easiest
<gardengnome> sure, but i'd have to write a "clean" rule to move it back to the new place on dpkg-buildpackage clean, right?
<superm1> right
<gardengnome> some people aren't happy with using --compile-type=debug and stripping the symbols later. someone told me that we'd be missing out optimizations then.
<gardengnome> guess i'll have to task again in #mythtv
<gardengnome> there's --compile-type=profile which will allow for optimizations while retaining debug symbols
<superm1> when i looked at the source, i didnt see anything that would be taken out by --compile-type=debug
<superm1> your sure that leaves optimizations and debug symbols, the compile type=profile
<superm1> and these arent CPU specific optimizations or anything like that?
<gardengnome> i'll talk to someone more knowledgeable later. i think that -O2 is not possible with --compile-type=debug
<gardengnome> not sure, though
<superm1> K
<superm1> well if anything, i'm always more preferable to -Os
<superm1> rather than -O2
<gardengnome> sure, but if we use our own optimizations flags, we get to keep both pieces if it breaks
<a5benwillis> superm1: Banging my head against the wall lol
<superm1> a5benwillis, :)
<a5benwillis> superm1: Reinstalled, followed the wiki. Loaded the serial module
<superm1> gardengnome, let me know what they say in #mythtv bout the compile types
<a5benwillis> got lirc, lirc0
<superm1> and we can switch it around as needed
<a5benwillis> sudo mode2, nothing from remote..
<gardengnome> superm1: yep. i'll wrap my head around the packages first, though
<superm1> i say you need to checkout that device and make sure its working
<superm1> with your logic analyzer
<a5benwillis> I get this from dmesg:
<a5benwillis> [17180180.760000]  lirc_serial: no version for "lirc_unregister_plugin" found: kernel tainted.
<a5benwillis> [17180181.760000]  lirc_serial: auto-detected active low receiver
<a5benwillis> I'm not sure if that "tainted" message is bad or not..
<superm1> i get that on my functional mceusb2 setup, so i wouldnt worry
<a5benwillis> I have a Harmony remote. Would a mceusb recieverwork orshould I stick to the serial?
<superm1> well i've never tried a remote other than the mceusb2 or mceusb i have
<superm1> but the harmony can learn the commands for mceusb2 if you needed it to
<superm1> i've been really happy with the mceusb2 myself
<a5benwillis> k, I guessI'll test this adapter and if anythings in questionII'll just order one online.
<gardengnome> superm1: is it still true that an additional package containing the dbg symbols is being produced from those packages?
<superm1> yes
<superm1> if you do it in a pbuilder though, you need an extra package thats not in the pbuilder by defualt
<superm1> i have it in my local pbuilders
<superm1> and the buildds have it as well
<gardengnome> ok, just wondering
<superm1> thats why the -dbg package of mythtv was dropped because of the symbol stripping functionality apport gives
<a5benwillis> superm1: Using anledIm able to testpower through the circuit all the way to the ir. I'll need my digital probe to check the ir output.
<a5benwillis> thanks for all ofthe help!
<superm1> good luck a5benwillis
<superm1> let us know how it turns out
<a5benwillis> will do!
* gardengnome scratches his chin and gets out "linux in a nutshell"
<superm1> gardengnome, what you confused on?
<gardengnome> superm1: just need to brush up my bash skills a bit ;)
<gardengnome> could someone please tell me why this clean target: http://www.pastebin.ca/483620 results in this error message: http://www.pastebin.ca/483623
<gardengnome> i have the feeling it's something embarrassing
<superm1> dont you need a ; then
<superm1> after the if [ ! -f Makefile ] 
<superm1> er wait...
<superm1> thats not what you added
<gardengnome> yeah, sorry
<superm1> you added the if [ -a configfiles ] ; then
<superm1> right?
<gardengnome> yep
<superm1> dont use the semicolon at the end of the line i dont think if your only doing one command
<superm1> for the move
<superm1> also debian/rules isn't done in bash necessarily
<superm1> i'm not sure you can even use that if
<superm1> i saw during the clean target you just move unconditionally
<superm1> at bery worst if the file is already clean, then nothing happens
<gardengnome> ah.
<superm1> s/bery/very/
<gardengnome> that might explains things. :)
<gardengnome> i was afraid an exit code !0 would break stuff
<gardengnome> thanks.
<hugolp> HI I alter my PCM volume level to 100% and then when I watch live tv with mythtv and I rewind or go forward it goes back to 70%. If I change it again to 100% it stays there until I forward o rewind that goes back to 70%. How can I make it stay at 100%?
<gardengnome> superm1: that's not true :( http://www.pastebin.ca/483644
<superm1> ha. wow
<superm1> wouldnt have expected that
<superm1> hugolp, you have to change the setting in Settings/General
<hugolp> thanks superm1
<gardengnome> superm1: i'll try something else then :)
<superm1> gl gardengnome
<superm1> how about you do a mkdir -p contribfiles
<superm1> and then move the contents of contribfiles rather than the directory itself
<DaveMorri1> hey all
<DaveMorri1> we got some time to make a list of what needs doing?
<superm1> sure DaveMorri1, in like 10 or 20 min i'll be right back and we can update the list
<DaveMorri1> Daviey: Ping
<Daviey> Pong
<DaveMorri1> you free in 10-20 mins?
<DaveMorri1> for ^^
<Daviey> should be
<gardengnome> superm1: sounds sensible, thanks.
<superm1> in 10-20 min i'll be free
<gardengnome> is superm1 going to come back?
<DaveMorris> I'm rready
<Daviey> gardengnome, he's getting cable internet installed..... so your guess is as good as how reliable the cable guys are :)
<gardengnome> Daviey: ah :)
<gardengnome> because i'd rather rewrite the packaging stuff instead of moving configfiles. the latter is just too annoying ;)
<gardengnome> the clean target tends to break when mv/cp can't find a file
<Daviey> gardengnome, to be honest - long term sounds better to rewrite to incorporate new changes
<gardengnome> yeah
<gardengnome> i'd just need to move a few lines around i think
<DaveMorris> poke me when we're ready
<Daviey> k
<superm1> okay guys i think i'm back
<superm1> my cable modem seems to not like me very much though
<DaveMorris> always the way
<DaveMorris> Daviey: poke
<superm1> i had better luck on my neighbors internet :)
<Daviey> here.. thanks
<superm1> so we should update the team goals page
<superm1> on w.u.c
<Daviey> wiki?
<gardengnome> superm1: are you *sure* you don't want me to rewrite debian/rules to accomodate for the new location of configfiles/? that'd be a lot cleaner (and less annoying for me)
<superm1> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MythTVTeam
<Daviey> i didn't even know that page existed!
<superm1> gardengnome, how much of a rewrite are you talking?
<superm1> hasnt been updated in a while though :)
<superm1> let me parse through the stuff that was proposed and finished, and then we can go through the goals that are left and add to them
<Daviey> Okay.... are you looking to set goals for mythbuntu or mythtv specifically?
<DaveMorris> I'd like to see goals we can work towards to have mythbuntu released with gutsy
<gardengnome> superm1: not much. i'd just need to move the lines that handle contrib/configfiles up.. i'll tell you when i come up with something that's working and looks sane
<superm1> i think goals for mythbuntu are more appropriate, since they also affect mythtv source package
<superm1> k gardengnome
<superm1> perhaps launchpad is a better place for this
<superm1> under the mythbuntu heading
<DaveMorris> like are we gonna focus on mythbuntu for the frontend 1st, both or backend
<superm1> well atm it works for frontend off a disk
<superm1> i tried it with my roomates box
<superm1> and he was even able to watch hidef off the disk
<superm1> i'd like to focus on all three at the same time
<DaveMorris> ok, also are we gonna build support in for mini-itx boards, specifically the openchrome drivers which need to be built
<superm1> well that should be something that will need to be added
<Daviey> Do they exist in deb format?
<DaveMorris> not 6 months ago
<Daviey> google-foo skills brb
<superm1> i think the best approach to this whole thing is to prioritize the things that need to go into the installer
<DaveMorris> not sure if thats a licencing issue or not
<superm1> so questions that need to be addressed, BE, FE, BE/FE?
<superm1> lirc?
<superm1> detect openchrome unichrome
<superm1> and detect if firmware is needed for anything on the machine
<Daviey> seems not - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome  (last edited recently)  - still need SVN...  DaveMorris do you have a mini-itx box?
<DaveMorris> we'll need scripts to download the firmware
<superm1> setup binary drivers
<superm1> setup tv out
<DaveMorris> Daviey: Yes
<DaveMorris> with PAL TV-OUT
<Daviey> DaveMorris, can you look into debianiazing it?
<DaveMorris> sure
<superm1> aye, so no build env on disk will be the goal
<superm1> have binaries of everything
<Daviey> superm1, lirc - i thought we were putting it on hold in favour of the Media Centre guys?
<superm1> exactly
<DaveMorris> we're not allowed to ship the firmware for cards are we, so we need scripts to grab those for the backends
<superm1> after they finish it off, we can still configure it
<superm1> yes
<DaveMorris> who'sg
<superm1> unless we can get the +1 from companies whom have the firmware
<DaveMorris> who's gonna add these to launchpad?
<Daviey> DaveMorris, are you sure licencing doesn't allow shipment.... An email might be worth it.  ITX seem quite linux friendly
<superm1> i can after i finish up cleaning this mythtv team page unless one of you really wants to
<DaveMorris> I'm not sure but I'll find out why they aren't in ubuntu
<Daviey> Next we need to look at other ways of making mythbuntu rock
<DaveMorris> is the frontend just gonna have mythtv in, or the plugins as well
<Daviey> I mean, what are other Mythtv distro's doing that we aren't?
<DaveMorris> an option to install a readonly frontend to flash card would be cool
<Daviey> soundn't be too hard
<Daviey> flashcard / usb pendrive
<superm1> all plugins are installed by default atm .  thats another question that will need to be asked in the installer
<Daviey> I would like to see an Advanced option and a Basic -> basic installs everything and doesn't ask, advanced asks all these questions
<Daviey> need to draw a tree really with all possible options we need to add to ubiquity
<superm1> Well some of these questions are relevant only if particular hardware will be present though
<superm1> Had one at one point, but it got scrapped because it was getting too large and complex
<Daviey> How many people use non-standard hardware?
<DaveMorris> might also wanna look at getting the various sound cards to work
<DaveMorris> 5.1, digital, stero
<Daviey> been some recent bug reports about sound.
<superm1> i'll see if i can get jetsaridem to pop in
<superm1> and majoridiot too
<superm1> and add some input
<Daviey> Haven't seen much of majoridiot recently
<DaveMorris> also we should try and guess the mpeg decoder needed by the frontend, and is there a way to auto dected a backend?
<Daviey> broadcast ping?
<Daviey> on mythbackend port?
<superm1> backend autodetection is coming in the next release of mythtv
<superm1> from what i heard
<Daviey> we'll ignore that then :)
<superm1> there is a branch that handles auto configuration of a lot of things
<superm1> including tuners from what i understood
<Daviey> this year or next?
<superm1> so thinking about the possibility of a "Standard" or "Advanced" install
<superm1> well next release, whenever it is
<Daviey> normally end of summer isn't it?  October time?
<superm1> no "normal" time
<DaveMorris> also we might wanna change the default file system on the backend so its not ext3
<superm1> myth releases arent really predictable until they get closer
<superm1> DaveMorris, either that or enable slow deletes by default
<Daviey> but why use ext3?
<DaveMorris> ext3 is the ubuntu default I think
<superm1> good point
<DaveMorris> advanced options would be to easily setup muliple backends
<superm1> so for a std install, perhaps install a FE/BE with all plugins
<Daviey> Who was looking at hacking ubiquity?
<superm1> and then do hardware questions as needed
<Daviey> themes-unoffical?
<superm1> yes and that by default for std
<DaveMorris> do we know any artists?
<superm1> jetsradiem was for a while, and i started to, but then finals came around
<superm1> and i had to step back from putting too much time into everything
<Daviey> I went through it briefly - it's a real mess!
<DaveMorris> finals are great, I'm just signing onto a Masters :/
<superm1> just spoke with jetsradiem, he cant stop in, but i'll cc him a transcript of our talk here
<Daviey> DaveMorris, are you being sponsored?
<superm1> he is emailing one of the installer guys about some more info that he needed that he will then CC me
<DaveMorris> yeah, best bit of working in a uni
<Daviey> DaveMorris, rogue780|mythser seems quite handy with gimp
<superm1> okay back to what i was saying about what goes into std.  so we have be/fe, all plugins, all themes and only provide the hardware questions depending on the hardware that is detecting
<superm1> anything else we need for a standard install?
<DaveMorris> auto start myth on boot up, and auto log into ubuntu
<Daviey> superm1, should we do autodetection with v1?
<superm1> all done already :)
<DaveMorris> we doing the std install on gnome?
<Daviey> nope
<superm1> the ubuntu-mythtv-frontend package that i wrote earlier does that
<superm1> and it also parses for nvidia settings or lirc irxec info if they install it
<Daviey> didn't know that either
<DaveMorris> I'm just wondering if sorting out the sound problems for users etc will be easier on gnome, as they will get help from most people then
<superm1> DaveMorris,  our env is highly customized with openbox
<superm1> for the wm
<Daviey> DaveMorris, have you tried the ISO in a virtual machine?
<DaveMorris> nope, I booted it up on real hardware
<Daviey> okay - have you tried installing :)
<DaveMorris> took a couple of attempts once it was loaded to launch the myth frontend
<DaveMorris> nope, I need to sort my hardware out 1st
<Daviey> odd - do you know why?
<DaveMorris> my incompentence, expecting it to be like gnome :)
<Daviey> DaveMorris, we did initially think about having a full gnome install - as a 'passive' advertising
<DaveMorris> but thats it.  People are going to expect the desktop to be like gnome if they have to interact with it
<Daviey> but don't think we can fit it on the ISO - so we dropped that
<superm1> there is no way that a full ubuntu-desktop install will fit on the ISO with all of our stuff
<superm1> our stuff + X is at 350 right now
<gardengnome> remove openoffice.org
<superm1> its going to be another 50-100 after the unofficial themes are added
<DaveMorris> prehaps do a dvd with gnome
<DaveMorris> :)
<Daviey> also openbox should start faster than gnome - which is a plus for everday useage
<superm1> well DaveMorris what in gnome did you miss?
* DaveMorris never turns his frontend off
<superm1> i mean we can always add functionality to our env
<Daviey> DaveMorris, i do when the electric bill comes in - then get back to my old habits
<DaveMorris> superm1: nothing I can think of.
<DaveMorris> Daviey: mini-itx are cheap, about 25w at full load :)
<Daviey> think it could be a bad idea to maintain a dvd iso
<superm1> i think for now its better to leave gnome out, and get the rest done
<DaveMorris> atm yes
<superm1> if we have room on the disk, consider it
<Daviey> agreed
<gardengnome> sorry for interrupting you guys, but could someone tell me please the package content of mythtv-backend? (eg pastebin 'apt-file show mythtv-backend')? i don't have a feisty box handy and launchpad... well, it's weird.
<superm1> but i think the disk is going to keep filling up more and more (adding mythweb adds apache, etc)
<superm1> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?searchmode=filelist&word=mythtv-backend&version=feisty&arch=i386
<Daviey> Okay... what are our immediate goals?
* Daviey thinks ubiquity
<gardengnome> superm1: thanks
<superm1> well i think ubiquity is the big one for all of this
<superm1> i think the standard install is a good immediate goal
<superm1> and then add the advanced afterwords
<superm1> after talking to jetsradiem though, it appears they might just be one in the same
<Daviey> So we just need to hook in the extra packages?
<DaveMorris> so if we break the std install goal down into smaller ones which people can pick up and look into
<superm1> reasoning being is that ubiquity is really a debconf frontend
<superm1> so when we do a standard install, it is more like enabling options for every piece of the advanced
<superm1> yes DaveMorris
<superm1> being that it is indeed a debconf frontend, it is easier to remove packages at the end by marking them in apt to be wiped
<superm1> and have everything preinstalled
<DaveMorris> also prehaps have a list of hardware people have access to so we can make sure we're not duplicating testing, or someone isn't doing it all
<superm1> indeed good idea
<superm1> so the next big complication
<superm1> mythtv-setup
<superm1> i have all of the work necessary to launch it at the end of the install prior to reboot done
<Daviey> mythtv-setup does little more than add stuff to the db, right?
<Daviey> (and tuning ofc)
<superm1> well it configures the db for the first time
<superm1> some of the stuff done in it can be done by us
<superm1> with mysql commands
<Daviey> that''s what i was about to say!
<superm1> thats 3 times today DaveMorris
<superm1> oops Daviey
<DaveMorris> hehe
<superm1> but i think there is a big enough part of it still that makes it necessary to run mythtv-setup
<Daviey> ie Tuning
<superm1> yes
<superm1> and adding channel data
<superm1> etc
<Daviey> need to also get tv-guide wrapped up
<DaveMorris> so we need to ask them what country they are in
<DaveMorris> I assume we're only able to do US and UK for the 1st releases
<superm1> well that can be handled by the time zone information at the start of the install can it not?
<superm1> what we *can* do however, is modify the mythtv source packages for better defaults of some of the options
<superm1> thats how i enabled ALSA to be the default for audio rather than OSS from now forward
<Daviey> so we can't do much with Ubiquity until we hear back from Jetstream
<superm1> well we can get our entire storyboard assembled
<superm1> for the install process
<superm1> something like a flow chart
<superm1> or a state machine if you will
<Daviey> DFA ftw :)
<superm1> so any good apps for assembling a story board like this?
<Daviey> Launchpad can do flow charts?
<superm1> can it?
<Daviey> not sure if it is for planning or something else
<Daviey> but i know i have seen flow charts on it
<gardengnome> superm1: maybe you like freemind
<gardengnome> it's a mindmapping application
<gardengnome> dunno if it suits your needs, though
<DaveMorris> superm1: MS Visio ;)
<superm1> lets see if freemind is in apt
<superm1> apt-cache search freemind
<superm1> kdissert - mindmapping tool
<superm1> heard of that one gardengnome ?
<gardengnome> no
<gardengnome> freemind is java app
<gardengnome> http://freemind.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Main_Page
<Daviey> There was a recent disccusion of them on a mailing list recently
<Daviey> wikipedia has a list of mind mapping apps
<Daviey> i think we should certainly keep the file in bzr tho
<superm1> looks like kdissert might be able to do it pretty easily
<superm1> daviey we should move our branch for mythbuntu
<superm1> over to the mythbuntu section on LP
<Daviey> set up a mythbuntu team now?
<superm1> dont even need a team for it i dont think, because a project can have a code section
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-05-12
<Daviey> kdisset - yuk Qt
<DaveMorris> team will allow the bugs to be assigned easier, to peoeple in the team
<DaveMorris> as bugs in mythtv will affect both, but not bugs in mythbuntu
<superm1> good point
<Daviey> Currently the team consists of people helping with both
<Daviey> maybe split the team when mythbuntu gets bigger?
<superm1> there isnt really a clear cut middle defined about the two
<DaveMorris> yeah, however that will change as it get bigger
<DaveMorris> can teams have alaisas?
<Daviey> Teams can be Members of other teams
<superm1> so make a mythbuntu team and add the mythtv team to it
<DaveMorris> yep, but can 1 team have 2 namese?
<DaveMorris> superm1: otheer way waround
<Daviey> So if you join the mythbuntu team your automatically a member of mythtv team but not the other way around - that does sound best
<superm1> well i'm not sure which way is better
<superm1> mythbuntu members arent necessairly interested in bugs related only to mythtv
<DaveMorris> mythtv group includes bugs for mythtv in ubuntu
<superm1> so you would think mythbuntu members dont want to get mythtv bugs
<superm1> but only mythbuntu bugs
<Daviey> people who help with mythtv won't necessarily want to help with mythbuntu - other way round i suspect they do
<Daviey> maybe we should leave it until there is a need to change it :)
<superm1> ok
<superm1> works for me
<superm1> as long as kdissert can make a jpg or png in the end, i think its ideal for this
<superm1> for mind mapping
<DaveMorris> so who is putting these goals into launchpad?
<Daviey> should be able to
<superm1> from what i'm trying here
<Daviey> DaveMorris, well voluntered
<DaveMorris> haha
<DaveMorris> won't be tonight
<superm1> i'll do the flow chart and initialize the new bzr branch
<Daviey> Let's clariffy
<Daviey> * DaveMorris is working on (seeing if we can) package openchrome drivers for mini-itx
<Daviey> * super1 is working on an install flow chart
<Daviey> I am working on twiddling my thumbs?
<superm1> looks like Daviey is doing the LP stuff :)
<DaveMorris> LP stuff?
<DaveMorris> a launchpad
<Daviey> :`(
<DaveMorris> so we let Daviey know the hardware we have access to, or shall w e put it on the wiki?
<superm1> Put it on a wiki i think
<superm1> and we'll link to it
<superm1> put it under the mythtv team's wiki page
<superm1> s
<Daviey> nice big table :)
<superm1> that way we can all add to it as needed
<DaveMorris> once we've got t he project running I might email VIA seeing if we can have some hardware to test on etc
* Daviey only has standard hardware - is that worth testing?
<DaveMorris> and blog about
<Daviey> DaveMorris, not if i beat you to it
<superm1> well yes it is, because we all have a variety of tuners and such
<DaveMorris> Daviey: I wouldn't really do it now, I'd wait till we have the 1st release out
<superm1> and hard drive configurations and such
<Daviey> Fair nuff
* DaveMorris has Hauupage Nova-T DVB cards and a Nova-T 500
<Daviey> I have an old Analog BT capture card i might try
<DaveMorris> only problem my g/f won't be happy with me killing the TV
<Daviey> Production machine has 2 x Nova-T cards
<DaveMorris> I might have to save up and buy another tuner card, and email hauppage for some cards :)
<superm1> i currently have a bunch of hauppauge cards and a air2pc.  I'll have a HD Home run in the near future too
<tgm4883_laptop> when do we switch to gutsy?
<Daviey> I want to know when the Sky & NTL/Virgin Media are going to put firewire into their boxes
<williammanda_> how can I find out what my root password is for mysql?
* DaveMorris wonders if we could have a sponsors page on the site for people who donate hardware?
<superm1> DaveMorris, maybe after first release :)
<Daviey> DaveMorris, your keen for freebies! ;)
<superm1> tgm4883_laptop, probably not until the first of the gutsy herds (whatever their names will be)
<DaveMorris> if we could do it now, I'll bug LoudmouthMan first
<tgm4883_laptop> a
<tgm4883_laptop> h
<DaveMorris> Daviey: I cacn't afford new hardware, and would prefer not to test with production machinese, my sparee machines are all under 1Ghz
<Daviey> same here, i'll get burrried in the garden if it's offline for any amount of time
<Daviey> williammanda_, try http://www.tech-faq.com/reset-mysql-password.shtml
<Daviey> williammanda_, that will reset root password - not that it should matter
<superm1> well resetting is easier with sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.0
<DaveMorris> I can test backends easily, but its my mini-itx box thats not easy, doesn't even have a cd drive in it :(
<Daviey> superm1, no it all :)
<Daviey> need to go for a bit
<Daviey> brb
<gardengnome> superm1: i'm using dh_install --exclude=configfiles now
<gardengnome> it looks pretty sane to me
<superm1> ah that is much much cleaner
<gardengnome> gotta add an --exclude=.svn :)
<DaveMorris> anyway I'm off guys
<DaveMorris> before I end up at the end of the garden
<Daviey> DaveMorris, i hear there are faeries at the end of the garden
<superm1> later DaveMorris
<superm1> Daviey, will you have the LP stuff up today you think?
<DaveMorris> doubt it
<DaveMorris> 3 mins left
<DaveMorris> of today
<DaveMorris> :P
<gardengnome> i have 23:03 left of today
<superm1> oh you UK people...
<Daviey> gardengnome, you should be in bed by now
<Daviey> superm1, can you start working on UK time?
<Daviey> would make things easyier
<superm1> well starting next week we'll see how much i'm on during the day - it might just be UK time only for me:)
<Daviey> superm1, hmm - not sure exactly what to add
<superm1> well make a mythbuntu team at least
<Daviey> ah okay
<superm1> and see if you can get specs better written for things that need to go into mythbuntu now
<superm1> i'll add the bzr branch after i'm done with the flow chart
<Daviey> i'll need to go to bed soon -> but i'll see what i can do
<superm1> at which point we can rip the old 140 meg one
<superm1> k
<Daviey> dump the whole branch
<superm1> unless we want to look at old changes?
<Daviey> doubt it
<superm1> thats what i was thinking
<Daviey> hmm
<Daviey> has imbrandon set up mythbuntu.org's email yet
<superm1> Dont think so
<superm1> haha i was just going to ping him in -motu too
<superm1> lol
<Daviey> shame - would be good to have a single point of contact that emails us all
<superm1> finally beat me to something we thought at the same time today
<Daviey> i win for a change :)
<superm1> hehe ^^
<Daviey> and i beat you to saying that
<Daviey> 3:2
<superm1> it shows up for me first here...
<Daviey> doh!
<superm1> its all about latency
<Daviey> blame lag
<superm1> ^^
<gardengnome> Daviey: no worries, i'm going to bed now ;)
<Daviey> nn
<superm1> only problem with this mind mapping software is that it is all trees
<superm1> so you can only have one parent
<Daviey> only need one parent, surely?
<superm1> well when you have questions that only are used for certain things, but dont influence later parts
<Daviey> oic
<superm1> you'll see when i've got it finished up
<superm1> well i think i have an idea for what to do at least - several trees that branch off these steps
<superm1> this thing is gonna be massive
<Daviey> :)
<Daviey> right "ubuntu-mythtv" is the owner of mythbuntu
<Daviey> think that's the right thing?
<superm1> i thought we were thinking the other way around?
<superm1> so mythbuntu people didnt get all ubuntu-mythtv bugs
<Daviey> that's what i thought
<superm1> so you would want ubuntu-mythtv to be a member of mythbuntu
<superm1> but not the "owner"
<williammanda_> hey guys ...i just reset my root password using this...dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.0
<superm1> so mythbuntu members arent members of ubuntu-mythtv
<Daviey> there is a subteam option
<superm1> k williammanda_
<superm1> ah
<williammanda_> i still can't login to phpadmin
<superm1> your doing it locally right?
<williammanda_> yep
<superm1> as in from http://localhost
<superm1> is mysql running?
<williammanda_> mysql running
<Daviey> superm1, do you want to be the 'owner'?
<williammanda_> http://localhost/phpmyadmin
<williammanda_> access denied for user www-data@localhost using password "YES"
<williammanda_> i type in root as the user and my password
<superm1> sure Daviey
<superm1> williammanda_, hm
<superm1> i'd say reinstall phpmyadmin
<williammanda_> ok
<superm1> by sudo apt-get remove --purge phpmyadmin
<superm1> and then sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<superm1> maybe some permissions didnt properly populate during install
<Daviey> superm1, can you add team mythbuntu to ubuntu-mythtv?
<superm1> sure
<Daviey> actually before you do.. wait 1
<superm1> wait i'm still not sure we have that right, that means that
<superm1> mythbuntu people get ubuntu-mythtv notes
<superm1> i swear its gotta be the other way around
<Daviey> hmm
<superm1> that would imply all mythbuntu members can also modify ubuntu-mythtv stuff
<Daviey> lemme work it out.
<Daviey> Mythbuntu people have an interest in mythtv
<superm1> right
<Daviey> mythtv people don't (assume) have an interest in mythbuntu
<superm1> but they shouldnt have write permissions to mythtv stuff
<Daviey> good point
<superm1> joining ubuntu-mythtv lets them modify mythtv's bzr branch
<superm1> the argument for interests can go both ways i think
<Daviey> keep them seperate then?
<superm1> lol
<superm1> maybe
<superm1> maybe that is the best solution
<superm1> and people with an interest in both can join both
<Daviey> sounds like a plan
<williammanda_> hum...this killing me :)
<williammanda_> now it doesn't deny me but after i login...it comes right back to the login screen
<superm1> williammanda_, what happened to your mysql server that things got all wacked up like this?
<superm1> db corruption?
<williammanda_> installed mythtv 2 weeks ago...and its working.....installed phpmyadmin...wasn't ever able to login
<superm1> did you ever manually change passwords with mysql commands or anything like that?
<williammanda_> yes
<superm1> wonder if that did you in
<williammanda_> for mythtv
<williammanda_> i install mythtv on four computers....wanted a password I could remember easily
<superm1> you changed it with dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common right?
<williammanda_> yes
<superm1> well then things shouldnt have been any trouble .
<superm1> hm
<williammanda_> if i keep retrying to login.....php opens
<williammanda_> strange
<superm1> the source opens?
<williammanda_> admin screen
<superm1> clear your FF cache, and history
<superm1> and close out FF and open it back up
<williammanda_> to repair database
<superm1> ah
<superm1> see what you think Daviey
<Daviey> hmm 101% received
<superm1> hm.
<superm1> thats interesting
<superm1> i only sent 100 percent of it...
<Daviey> I must have picked something extra on the way :D
<Daviey> looks good
<Daviey> why start VLC and Firefox?
<superm1> those are options on the disk
<superm1> wanted to cover all the possibilities for what it can do
<superm1> and what is involved with doing them
<Daviey> why would somebody need to?
<Daviey> "Ask for backend info"  mythfrontend will do that automatically...
<Daviey> for simplicity can't 'standard' install rejoin the advanced install tree?
<Daviey> branch rather
<superm1> well its done right now by dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common
<superm1> prior to starting mythfrontend
<a5benwillis> Im baack
<superm1> because the backend is installed on the disk
<superm1> and it will try to connect to that backend otherwise
<a5benwillis> anyone know if lirc should "generate the carrier signal with software" with a homebrew serial receiver.
<Daviey> so have a gtk dialog that issues a mysql command?
<superm1> a gtk dialog indeed
<Daviey> a5benwillis, IIRC it recommends one way or the other "If you have a hombrew select......"  can't remember which
<Daviey> superm1, i'll work on that :)
<superm1> its there already thought
<superm1> *though
<Daviey> Is it?!
<superm1> take a look at the latest ISO.
<superm1> yes
<Daviey> you've been a busy bunny
<superm1> hehe
<superm1> this was all last week right after finals finished
<Daviey> Is the src for that in bzr?
<superm1> thats the stuff i have to merge i think
<superm1> Na, it was already there
<superm1> before my other changes needed to be thrown in
<williammanda_> wow...like giving birth :)
<Daviey> hmm - if DaveMorris can't package the ITX drivers - then we should probably have a redirect URL under mythbuntu pointing to the src for it - incase ITX move the location
<superm1> this is my big time to work on stuff, since i start my internship monday, and i dont know how busy i will be yet throughout the summer during the days and such
<Daviey> who is your internship with?
<superm1> well adding a build env to the disk takes a lot of space
<superm1> IBM
<Daviey> nice....
<williammanda_> i tried to auto load irexec & using sessions-startup....
<superm1> williammanda_, with ubuntu-mythtv-frontend?
<superm1> or gnome
<williammanda_> but it doesn't seem to work
<williammanda_> gnome
<superm1> i had to toy with that myself on my desktop machine too.
<williammanda_> ok
<Daviey> trying to think of a way around it.. hopefully VIA will allow redistribution
<superm1> my end solution was to have a shell script that was called instead
<williammanda_> ok
<superm1> and in it i did killall irexec && irexec -d
<williammanda_> k
<superm1> because the gnome gui didnt like arguments
<Daviey> williammanda_, do you need irexec?
<williammanda_> did you graduate?
<superm1> if not on the disk, hopefully at least in some binary form
<superm1> i graduate later this year (Dec)
<williammanda_> yes...need irexec....start mythtv and xine with it
<Daviey> superm1, why so late?
<superm1> took 2 semesters off for other internships
<williammanda_> he's slacking with  ubuntu :)
<superm1> haha
<Daviey> williammanda_, ahh, your an xine'er .  I prefer Internal player for video's
<superm1> so in a sense, its really early
<superm1> i'm a xine'er too.
<superm1> internal OSD is ugly for videos if the res on the videos is too low
<williammanda_> what's your degree?
<superm1> EE
<williammanda_> good
<williammanda_> we can talk circuits then :)
<Daviey> superm1, true - but i prefer consistency of UI over blockyness
<superm1> haha yup
<superm1> also internal doesnt handle some of my hidef music vids as well as xine does
<Daviey> true - crashes out all together using mkv format
<Daviey> nice - laptop has burn't my leg
<williammanda_> farmers tan on his one leg....you from kentucky?
<superm1> Daviey, this change for the date format on the iso build script
<superm1> is there a reason for it?
<Daviey> williammanda_, i'm 51st state
<Daviey> superm1, imbrandon thought it would be better
<Daviey> for listing and such
<superm1> okay, there are a few other places that need to be updated then yet
<superm1> i'll get those handled
<Daviey> whoops
<Daviey> me and DaveMorris just thought you were being crazy yanks
<Daviey> :D
<superm1> Not to say we're not
<superm1> of course
<Daviey> with your crazy MMDDYY
<a5benwillis> superm1: I got it!!!!!!!!!!!11
<superm1> nice a5benwillis what was it?
<Daviey> a5benwillis, lirc is now working?
<a5benwillis> I now hav codes when testing with mode2
<Daviey> a5benwillis, what did you do differently?
<Daviey> Was there something you had to do that wasn't on the wiki?
<a5benwillis> at home now, testing with my actual  myth box. must be a difference in the serial port?
<a5benwillis> Daviey: There were a few things that werent in the wiki
<Daviey> a5benwillis, can you add them?
<a5benwillis> sure.
<a5benwillis> now I need to get through the rest and actually get the remote working with myth.....
<Daviey> a5benwillis, i remember reading somewhere that there is variance in the protocol motherboard manufactures have with serial ports - maybe it's that
<a5benwillis> Im not sure either because I did the exact same thing as I did at work, just a diff machine.
<Daviey> it's voodo - as i said with mine, i just slept on it and it worked with no changes overnight :s
<a5benwillis> wish me luck with decrypting the rest of it and actually making the remote work with myth
<Daviey> that's the easy part
<Daviey> what remote is it?
<Daviey> probably a .lircrc file already made
<a5benwillis> harmony 688
<Daviey> http://66.102.9.104/search?q=cache:lT6F6LN3yU8J:wiki.knoppmyth.net/index.php%3Fpage%3DLogitech_Harmony_Remote+harmony+688+lirc&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=3&gl=uk
<superm1> Daviey, the HTTP_PROXY variable is queried, but http_proxy is whats set.  are env variables case sensitive?
<Daviey> think so
<a5benwillis> awesome
<superm1> then which one is supposed to be in use i wonder for apt proxies
<Daviey> superm1, they are case sensitive "echo $shell" is empty :(
<Daviey> caps is better
<superm1> well i think that apps that recognize it use lower case though
<Daviey> i have no idea
<Daviey> I've only ever seen cap env. variables
<Daviey> Anyway.. i need to walk the dog - then bed
<superm1> k
<Daviey> nn
<superm1> night Daviey
<a5benwillis> so close superm1
<superm1> are you irrecord'ing the harmony?
<a5benwillis> still cant get lircd to start, says its not configured.
<superm1> or did you find a good conf to go with it?
<a5benwillis> Daviey found a file for me
<superm1> ah above, lets see what that file says
<a5benwillis> I copied it to /etc/lircd.conf
<superm1> well you put that lircd.conf stuff in /etc/lirc/lircd.conf right?
<superm1> theres your issue^
<superm1> /etc/lirc is where ubuntu (and debian) store it
<a5benwillis> as well as /home/mythtv/.mythtv/lir....
<a5benwillis> yeah, I put it in /etc/lircd.conf
<superm1> look closer at what i typed
<superm1> /etc/lirc/lircd.conf
<superm1> not /etc/lircd.conf
<a5benwillis> ah
<a5benwillis> sweet!
<a5benwillis> im such an idiot...
<superm1> its typos like that that catch most people
<a5benwillis> so now I should be able to run irw and see codes
<a5benwillis> but nada..
<a5benwillis> I still get codes via mode2 though so things are loaded properly
<a5benwillis> GOT IT
<a5benwillis> thanks again superm1!!!
<superm1> awesome a5benwillis
<superm1> great to hear
<a5benwillis> now I need to test in myth and get lirc starting correctly at boot
<a5benwillis> woohoo, still works after reboot!
<a5benwillis> best day yet here..
<superm1> hehe
<rogue780|mythser> superm1, it'll be a few more days on that usplash--my wife took my laptop to pennsylvania instead of her laptop by mistake...and that's where I've got the stuff saved
<superm1> can she mail them?
<rogue780|mythser> maybe...she'll have to figure out how to configure the wireless network in ubuntu, we'll try tomorrow. I've got them finished...just hadn't sent them yet
<rogue780|mythser> she's never used linux
<superm1> ooh thats such a shame!
<rogue780|mythser> I should be able to walk her through it tomorrow though and have them to you in the morning
<superm1> great.
<superm1> i've just got my internet up and going now
<superm1> so i'll no longer be disconnected so badly
<rogue780|mythser> nice
<superm1> rogue780|mythsvr, are you on launchpad at all/
<rogue780|mythsvr> yes
<superm1> whats your account?
<rogue780|mythsvr> rogue780
<superm1> i'm going to assign you to the usplash spec we have
<superm1> k
<superm1> welcome to the mythbuntu team rogue780|mythsvr  :)
<rogue780|mythsvr> :)
<Daviey> hmm
<superm1> Hey Daviey
<superm1> if your just getting up, that means its bed time for me doesnt it
<Daviey> yes
<Daviey> that what i was thinking
<superm1> haha
<Daviey> it's 10:18am here ;)
<Daviey> re, email address - contact@mythbuntu.org or something
<Daviey> don't really need a personalised one
<superm1> ah okay.  wasnt sure what you were looking for in making addresses
<superm1> but i knew that we needed a mirrors@ and packages@
<superm1> since both those are on the website
<Daviey> hehe
<Daviey> good to see on +1 on the thmes
<superm1> yup
<superm1> see thats why i'm still awake
<superm1> :)
<superm1> i was waiting for themuso to finish that off
<superm1> okay well bed time for me i guess then
<Daviey> what was wrong with debian/copyright?
<superm1> it was messy
<Daviey> ah
<superm1> and didnt tell who had copyrights
<Daviey> anyway, nn
<superm1> so i had to dig up years that themes were last updated, and who did them and stuff
<superm1> yup night
<gardengnome> the heading in debian/patches/03_mythmusic.dpatch is wrong. just a cosmetic issue :)
<DaveMorris> gardengnome: You got a link on packaging for ubuntu?
<gardengnome> DaveMorris: what do you need?
<gardengnome> like, how to package software?
<DaveMorris> yeah
<gardengnome> i should have some guides in my bookmarks
<gardengnome> wait a second
<DaveMorris> so I can  package the openchrome drivers up for mini-itx
<gardengnome> http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/index.en.html#contents
<DaveMorris> thnaks
<gardengnome> i,
<gardengnome> um
<gardengnome> i wasn't done yet :)
<gardengnome> https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html
<gardengnome> ^^ here's another one for davemorris if he comes back
<gardengnome> hi hugolp
<hugolp> hi
<hugolp> hi gardengnome
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-05-13
<superm1> rogue780|mythsvr, u there?
<a5benwillis> evening superm1
<superm1> hey a5benwillis
<a5benwillis> fell like hearing about my issue with myth?
<a5benwillis> maybe you can help..
<superm1> go ahead and shoot
<a5benwillis>  I've pasted some infor from my frontend log here" http://pastebin.ca/485339
<a5benwillis> .
<a5benwillis> When this error occurs my frontend throws an error "An error has occured" and I have to exit to the menu and start live tv again.
<a5benwillis> It seems to do this at same time as a new show starts when watching live tv. Like say 6:30...
<superm1> 2007-05-12 19:31:15.227 OSDImgCache, Error: Creating osdcache directory failed.
<superm1> thats what catches my eye
<superm1> are permissions right on the ~/.mythtv directory
<superm1> for the user launching it
<a5benwillis> frontend as ran as mythtv user..
<superm1> so check /home/mytht
<superm1> so check /home/mythtv
<superm1> and make sure its all owned by mythtv:mythtv
<a5benwillis> drwxr-xr-x 20 mythtv mythtv 4096 2007-05-12 15:54 mythtv
<a5benwillis> theres a few root:root things in there
<superm1> such as
<superm1> anything in ~/.mythtv ?
<a5benwillis> yeah, brb
<a5benwillis> gotta put kid to bed, back in 10 ... sorry and thanks!!!
<superm1> k
<a5benwillis> back
<a5benwillis> everything in ~./.mythtv
<a5benwillis> root:root
<cabajgtr> Does anyone know how to keep the svideo out on my nvidia card from blanking out after a while?
<cabajgtr> It's not DPMS, I tried disabling that
<superm1> a5benwillis, that'd be your troubles
<a5benwillis> are you sure?
<a5benwillis> cab
<superm1> chown it to mythtv:mythtv
<a5benwillis> superm1: Just did, restarting
<superm1> k
<a5benwillis> cabajgtr: thats your problem, no doubt
<superm1> cabajgtr, are you using kde?
<a5benwillis> make sure its set to false in the device and the monitor
<a5benwillis> also check that you dont have a screensaver enabled.... that ones pretty obvious though.
<cabajgtr> no, I think its fluxbox
<cabajgtr> A clean feisty dedicated front end
<a5benwillis> superm1: This have any meaning?
<a5benwillis> "2007-05-12 20:13:16.989 Preview Error: Previewer file '/store/mythtv/recordings/1170_20070512201314.mpg' is not valid.
<a5benwillis> "
<cabajgtr> hmm, could there be an pre-window manager setting for screensaver or powersave?
<cabajgtr> I just noticed that my vnc connection the empty gray screen with an 'X'
<cabajgtr> oh, its openbox
<a5benwillis> superm1: So far log looks much better
<a5benwillis> still getting these though:
<a5benwillis> "2007-05-12 20:24:51.750 RingBuf(/store/mythtv/recordings/1170_20070512202334.mpg): Taking too long to be allowed to read..
<a5benwillis> 2007-05-12 20:24:51.815 NVP: prebuffering pause
<a5benwillis> "
<superm1> whats the backend say at this time?
<a5benwillis> wonder if my sata bus is slow?
<superm1> /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend*log
<a5benwillis> scanning EIT
<superm1> do u use EIT?
<a5benwillis> Imon Sat..
<a5benwillis> yes
<superm1> that sounds like your not getting  a signal then?
<a5benwillis> I had to hack dvbstreamdata.h to make EIT work..
<a5benwillis> theres a ticket open abt it..
<a5benwillis> side effect is I get a LOT of EIT scanning..
<superm1> do you have to EIT, or du have another way to get guide data?
<a5benwillis> really have to EIT
<a5benwillis> DirectData screws up the guide with DISH
<a5benwillis> question. when you start backend as a daemon. How do you stop it??
<superm1> sudo /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend stop ?
<a5benwillis> dont think I have that script
<a5benwillis> let me look
<superm1> your not using ubuntu packages then.
<superm1> i see
<superm1> oh right the patch
<a5benwillis> no, I have to so a little hacking for some stuff to work..
<superm1> makes sense
<a5benwillis> patching...
<superm1> how does EIT work with dish exactly?
<superm1> what kind of tuner you use?
<superm1> dvb-s?
<a5benwillis> DVB-S card...
<a5benwillis> ye
<a5benwillis> s
<superm1> i'm a bit intrigued -  i didnt realize you could use dvb-s with any satellite providers in the US
<a5benwillis> the problem is that Dish changed the chans that they used for EIT
<superm1> so you have a dvb-s card hooked up right to an LNB on your dish?
<a5benwillis> superm1: How can I PM you? Not supposed to talk abt this in the open :)
<superm1> hehe.  are you registerd with freenode?
<a5benwillis> logs and all
<a5benwillis> no, using xchat so I dont know how
<superm1> i think its just /msg Nickserv register PASSWORD
<superm1> and then your username is registered
<superm1> let me double check though
<superm1> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<superm1> once your registered and identify yourself, you can PM other users
<a5benwillis> should be good now
<gardengnome> hey guys
<gardengnome> superm1: you around?
* gardengnome installs feisty in virtualbox
<superm1> hey gardengnome
<superm1> How goes it
<superm1> oh that was 5 hours ago...
<lsu_guy> hey superm1
<lsu_guy> I emailed you last night, and I got ur msg so I came by here
<gardengnome> superm1: no worries, i'm still here :)
<lsu_guy> hey garden
<lsu_guy> r u one of them members from mythbuntu?
<gardengnome> nope
<gardengnome> hi lsu_guy
<gardengnome> lsu_guy: why do you irc as root?
<lsu_guy> oh
<lsu_guy> I was just on this machine as root
<lsu_guy> I'm not too familiar with irc...so u will have to excuse me if I did something wrong
<gardengnome> oh
<gardengnome> well, it's not a good idea to use irc as root. someone could exploit your irc client and gain access to your computer. it's just unecessarily insecure
<lsu_guy> gotcha
<lsu_guy> i will go log in as a different user
<superm1> lsu_guy
<superm1> not there.
<superm1> i cant seem to catch any of you guys today :)
<gardengnome> he'll come back ;)
<gardengnome> heh
<superm1> well i'm gonna eat really quick. i'll be back in 20-30
<superm1> so let him know if yo uhere and i not during that time
<gardengnome> superm1: i'm almost finished with the svn packages, i think. mythweb gave me a headache because the config files changed. i modified the mythweb.postinst script but i'm not sure if i did the right thing. i'd appreciate it if you could review those changes when you get some spare time - doesn't have to be today :)
<gardengnome> ok
<lsu_guy> is that better?
<lsu_guy> lol
<gardengnome> ;)
<lsu_guy> :-D
<gardengnome> lsu_guy: superm1 has gone out to eat, he'll be back in 20 or 30 minutes
<lsu_guy> ok that works
<lsu_guy> I should probably go get my left over pizza. lol
<superm1> okay back
<superm1> woops a little longer than 20-30
<superm1> gardengnome, so you modified mythweb.postinst
<superm1> what's it do now?
<lsu_guy> hey superm
<superm1> hey lsu_guy
<superm1> sorry been  busy with errands this afternoon a bit
<lsu_guy> yeah...thats understandable
<superm1> so you were another fellow looking to start something similar to what we are doing with mythbuntu, right?
<lsu_guy> right
<superm1> well so what did you have in mind, and i can fill you in with where we're at and see if you can hopefully give some other good ideas to the project here
<superm1> Daviey, DaveMorris if you guys are around, want to pop in?
* Daviey awakens
<superm1> :)
<lsu_guy> my company has been involved with lots of ppl that like the opensource concept but dont have the know how to package everything under linux. So we have been involved in helping them setup things like openwrt custom firmwares, asterisk boxes, samba boxes etc
<Daviey> lsu_guy, to be honest - nearly everything is already packaged :)
<lsu_guy> ok...thats good
<Daviey> What exactly are you trying to do?
<superm1> company, as in professionally, so more configuring it for them and giving them images
<lsu_guy> maybe this would make my life easier. And we can just help out with whatever tasks u have
<superm1> of things that are preconfigured
<Daviey> lsu_guy, so you want sell equipment with mythtv all set to go?
<lsu_guy> well we want to do the following, we want to come up with a mythtv server system and clients (hauppage) that are as plug and play as possible. Very little configuration by the people who will be using it
<superm1> similar to what the guys making hanibal do i take it?
<Daviey> Sounds good
<Daviey> lsu_guy, do you use mythtv yourself?
<lsu_guy> kind of similar but a little different. The guys at Hannibal (and tvease does a similar thing) have server boxes that r great but when it comes to a small client box, there is nothing like that around
<lsu_guy> yes, I use mythtv myself
<Daviey> what hardware are you intending?
<superm1> are you talking about using those small little hauppauge boxes with custom firmware then?
<lsu_guy> I'm currently using knoppmyth on there but I would prefer to have ubuntu as the base
<Daviey> hauppauge MVP?
<lsu_guy> superm1 - yes we are talking about using the small little hauppage boxes with software from mvpmc
<lsu_guy> http://www.mvpmc.org/
<superm1> only thing, those still cant handle commercial skipping and such
<lsu_guy> right thats fine
<superm1> which (at least for me) was one of the biggest selling points on myth over any other pvr software
<lsu_guy> yeah but the ppl I deal with really value a minimalistic hardware appearance
<superm1> k
<lsu_guy> and its hard to get more minimalistic than the mediamvp
<superm1> are you intending US clients, or elsewhere in the world?
<superm1> (eg zap2it data or xmltv data)
<Daviey> Have you followed this thread: http://mythtv.org/pipermail/mythtv-dev/2004-January/018395.html
<lsu_guy> US clients
<superm1> you realize that you will have to have them register for guide data and renew that membership every 3 months then, correct?
<lsu_guy> correct
<Daviey> Are there not any free providers
<superm1> atm, there is no real automated way to do this registration and selection - so some level of user configuration will be necessary
<lsu_guy> that would be something that I would have to tackle later...but if we can automate that it would be even better
<lsu_guy> daviey - I think mvpmc has done a lot of work since that thread
<superm1> Ok, lsu_guy let me explain the aims of our project a little better, because there are crossovers with what you will be doing and what we will be doing
<superm1> but not exact parallels
<superm1> there is two teams on LP right now, ubuntu-mythtv and mythbuntu
<superm1> ubuntu-mythtv is going to handle just mythtv packages
<superm1> used in mythbuntu as well as in ubuntu and other derivatives
<superm1> the goal of that team will be very easy to use packages for anyone wanting to in any *ubuntu* OS (kubuntu, xubuntu, ubuntu, fluxbuntu, etc)
<superm1> mythbuntu is going to be a live disk that can be used as a frontend, or setup a standalone system very quickly
<superm1> similar to knoppmyth or mythdora
<superm1> the major difference will be that we work from both ends with ubuntu-mythtv and mythbuntu, so when new ubuntu releases come out, users dont need to reinstall mythbuntu for the new release
<lsu_guy> ok that sounds good
<superm1> they can follow the normal ubuntu upgrade procedure, and get all the new packages for their mythbuntu systems without hassle
<Daviey> (and installation isn't text based :)
<superm1> so from a technical aspect, you can look at us as a preconfigured ubuntu installation tailored for mythtv usage
<lsu_guy> ok...thats what I want. A preconfigured ubuntu with mythtv
<lsu_guy> so I was thinking that I could create another package that would allow ppl to talk to hauppage MVPs
<superm1> atm, the environment is all prepared, the rest of the work will be getting our installer prepared for interacting and setting everything up correctly
<superm1> well currently, what is  required to do so?
<superm1> with the hauppauge MVPs?
<superm1> do they use UPNP?
<lsu_guy> I believe they do use UPnP
<lsu_guy> but mvpmc created another firmware for it that doesnt use UPnP...it is supposed to be a more native frontend
<superm1> how is the firmware uploaded to these mvps?
<lsu_guy> tftp
<Daviey> "Adding a serial port" .... sounds fun
<lsu_guy> when the mvps r booting, they try to do a netboot if anyone supplies them with a firmware via tftp
<lsu_guy> well i guess its not a true netboot, they just let you download the firmware and boot from the firmware you just supplied to it
<Daviey> lsu_guy, To be honest, it should be quite easy to make a script rather than a package for doing the tftp part
<superm1> how does the mvp know which address to tftp from?
<superm1> does have a hardcoded default?
<lsu_guy> no...it doesnt.
<lsu_guy> it gets an address from the dhcp server, and then it acts as a tftp server and lets u tftp a new image to it
<Daviey> When i flashed my router... it required a default IP to grab from.
<lsu_guy> http://www.mvpmc.org/mvpmc-HOWTO-singlehtml.html
<Daviey> That sounds a better way!
<superm1> lsu_guy, perhaps you might be best to provide routers with openwrt on them to do this already..
<superm1> and store the flash iamge on the wrt54g or wr850g or whatever you put openwrt on
<lsu_guy> we mainly use wr850g
<lsu_guy> but the firmware isnt to fit in there...its 3mb
<superm1> ah yes, i forget the wr850g has very small flash
<lsu_guy> a base image on openwrt is over 1.4 and there is only 4 mb of flash on there
<lsu_guy> and it leads to another problem...upgradability
<lsu_guy> if we upgraded to a new version on the server, then we need to upgrade to a new version of the router too to get the new client firmware
<superm1> well the problem with getting a preconfigured package that will host this firmware for mvps is how to handle people's home networks
<superm1> perhaps still market with the openwrt router in the mix, and have it point to a tftp server on the ubuntu box automatically?
<lsu_guy> if we had all this packaged into a livecd, then you upgrade the server...reboot all your clients and voila...you now have a mythtv system all over your house
<superm1> is it a one time flash on the mvps?
<superm1> or every time it boots
<lsu_guy> everytime it boot
<lsu_guy> s
<lsu_guy> I like that idea....we could make the routers push the firmwares out to all the boxes but its pulling it from the myth tv server
<superm1> its just a single boot option in dnsmasq
<lsu_guy> that would be an interesting avenue...especially since the routers know about the whole network
<superm1> i do it to netboot one of my myth frontends
<superm1> that is hard drive less
<superm1> with a nfs root
<superm1> dhcp-boot=FILE,SERVERNAME,IPADDRESS
<superm1> so for me its, dhcp-boot=pxelinux.0,mythdell,192.168.6.52
<lsu_guy> yeah that would be easy to do on openwrt
<superm1> so to that effect, a preconfigured package to set up tftpd is very possible
<superm1> somethign that will have the latest firmware, depend on tftpd, and configure it for the user
<lsu_guy> yeah, but the latest firmware can already be on the livecd that we would have....so as soon as they upgrade their mythtv servers the server that the router is using for the file already has the latest and greatest file
<superm1> well the idea with this method would be that its an ubuntu package that can be installed at any time, from the live disk or from ubuntu repositories
<superm1> so in the event they upgrade to a new ubuntu version
<superm1> with a new mythtv, they will get the new version of thsi package too
<lsu_guy> yup...thats the idea
<superm1> (assuming of course that it is regularly updated and maintained and such)
<lsu_guy> yeah thats true
<superm1> i think this would fit very well into an advanced option during our installer
<superm1> once this package is all put together
<lsu_guy> ok...that sounds good
<superm1> lsu_guy, do you have much experience with creating a package yourself, or no?
<lsu_guy> this way I wouldnt have to build my own livecd everytime mythbuntu is built :)
<lsu_guy> superm...I have built packages for openwrt but not for ubuntu
<lsu_guy> but that is something I can learn
<superm1> lets see if ubotu knows about the packaging guide,
<superm1> !packaging
<ubotu> The packaging guide is at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/New for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources - See also !backports
<superm1> there we go
<lsu_guy> ok
<superm1> I think in the end, you will need a basic package that will depend on one of the tftp servers already in ubuntu
<lsu_guy> yeah, thats what I was thinking
<superm1> and and compile this dongle.bin
<gardengnome> re
<lsu_guy> we just have to put dongle.bin into the package
<superm1> gardengnome, re?
<lsu_guy> however, I suspect that mediamvp might be running a little behind mythtv so I might have to work with them to see if we can get it up to the latest mythtv frontend
<lsu_guy> superm1 - so does this mean that you are going to allow this package into mythbuntu?
<lsu_guy> for an advanced config (not the regular config)
<superm1> lsu_guy, i'd be glad to get this in as advanced option
<superm1> i think it can prove to be very useful
<DaveMorris> hi, I'm just catching up here, but
<gardengnome> superm1: mythweb.postinst now moves /etc/apache2/sites-available/mythwebdir to /etc/apache2/sites-available/mythwebdir.dpkg-old (after 'a2dissite mythwebdir'); then it installs the new config file http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/browser/trunk/mythplugins/mythweb/mythweb.conf.apache into /etc/apache2/sites-available/mythweb.conf and it runs 'a2ensite mythweb.conf'.
<lsu_guy> superm1: i thought so too
<Daviey> lsu_guy, i've never used a MVP - but if i understand it correctly it's compatiable with the myth protocol?
<lsu_guy> it is...however I believe they might be a version behind on the myth protocol
<Daviey> it's not actually mythfrontend itself is it?
<lsu_guy> I can work with them to see if we can get that upgraded
<gardengnome> superm1: the path in mythweb.conf.apache for the DocumentRoot is changed by a dpatch to /var/www/mythweb/. i never really dealt with changed configuration files, that's why i'm not sure if that's the correct approach
<lsu_guy> daviey - I believe it is a mythfrontend
<DaveMorris> you can have a mini-itx board with a dual pci huapage tuner card, thats about the size of a 1U DVD player, standard entertainment uni, which is more than capable of doing the job, and providesm TV-OUT, VGA out, Digital and stero sound out. (I have it all working myself) or the latest boards have component vdeo and optical sound out as well - I don't know what the support is like
<gardengnome> no, mvpmc is *not* mythfrontend. it's a third-party client
<Daviey> One concern i have - if somebody does an "apt-get upgrade" and the protocol is a new version - then the whole system goes bang
<DaveMorris> anyway I've gtg for an hr or so, but then I can be back for you guys to answer questions
<superm1> k DaveMorris
<superm1> lsu_guy, this package will need to depend on mythvideo too and expect nfs to be configured
<DaveMorris> Daviey: you set the source files to point to a company, who tests eveyrthing before hand etc
<superm1> so there will be a few other complications with organizing the package, but they can be worked on
<lsu_guy> gardengnome - thanks for the clarification
<superm1> gardengnome, so this mythweb.conf.apache overrides the normal documentroot?
<Daviey> so there will need to be another branch maintain a fake higher version than the normal repo?
<gardengnome> superm1: sorry. no, it doesn't override the documentroot. it's just a patch that'll change "<Directory "/var/www/html" >" to our install location
<superm1> well if there is going to be breakage here with a new myth version, we need to know ahead of time to make sure that either the mythtv packages don't update if this package is installed
<superm1> or vice versa
<gardengnome> Daviey: you could use pinning in apt
<Daviey> hold back by default?
<superm1> hm i guess that could be a bit messy
<superm1> ideally - dont let it happen.  :)
<superm1> gardengnome, is the install location actually /var/www/mythweb?
<superm1> i thought it was /usr/share .... something
<superm1> and then symlink
<gardengnome> superm1: that's an interesting question :) the configuration file that ships with your packages points to /var/www/mythweb/
<Daviey> /var/www/mythweb is a symlink
<superm1> yea its a symlink to /usr/share/mythtv/mythweb
<gardengnome> see mythplugins/debian/mythwebdir
<superm1> which is fine since its a symlink -
<gardengnome> yup
<superm1> so in that patch, just override it to install to /usr/share/mythtv/mythweb instead
<Daviey> better infact incase /usr/share/mythtv/mythweb changes
<gardengnome> err
<gardengnome> what exactly do you want me to do now? your suggestions seem to conflict :)
<superm1> Daviey, why would /usr/share/mythtv/mythweb change?
<Daviey> IMHO all packages wanting to modify mythweb should reference the symlink /var/www/mythweb and only the package mythweb should know about /usr/share/mythtv/mythweb
<gardengnome> i agree with daviey's opinion.
<gardengnome> that's why there is a symlink :)
<Daviey> The symlink /var/www/mythweb will always be there
<superm1> well but if someone moves the documentroot elsewhere
<superm1> /var/www to say /sites
<superm1> or something like that
<superm1> things break
<superm1> whereas /usr/share/mythtv/mythweb *will* always be there
<superm1> when mythweb is installed
<Daviey> that's true
<gardengnome> can't we extract the documentroot from debconf/the apache config?
<Daviey> but how many people change documentroot?
<Daviey> How do only packages handle the documentroot matter?
<Daviey> only = other
<superm1> well people coming from other distros that may be the first thing we change
<superm1>  there is no real way to gauge though i'd say
<superm1> well gardengnome see if it works correctly with /usr/share/mythtv/mythweb or not, i think its safer to leave it there for those that change settings' sake
<gardengnome> right, i'll need install feisty in a VM first. my real feisty box is still broken and i don't want to contaminate my main box with apache ;)
<gardengnome> i've already installed the 'server' edition in virtualbox. the server kernel won't boot, though. i'll have to reinstall using the livecd now. it's exactly time-consuming issues like that which make me lose faith ;)
<Daviey> gardengnome, Linux - Time-consuming ; Naa, don't believe you :P
<gardengnome> heh
<gardengnome> anyways, time to go back to larry niven's ringworld :)
<gardengnome> http://enterpriselinuxlog.blogs.techtarget.com/2007/05/09/amd-will-deliver-open-graphics-drivers/
<gardengnome> "AMD will deliver open graphics drivers"
<superm1> gardengnome, saw that too this morning
<superm1> good news for all
<Daviey> hehe - same link was just pasted in my LoCo channel
<DaveMorris> back
<superm1> keescook, ping?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-05-05
<manicola> anyone around?
<Hub441> hi!
<Hub441> just did a fresh mythbuntu 8.04 install. but can't loginto the database (using password from /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt)
<Hub441> on the console i get access denies for "mysql -umythtv -p" and the password from /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<Hub441> finally got it running. manually importet files from /usr/share/mythv/sql/* added granted access to mythconverg for mythtv@localhost
<sabhain> anyone in here an ALSA expert?
<psicobra> hi guys
<psicobra> u guys remeber a few days back i was having problems with my hd playback cause my graphics card is an intel bag of w4nk? and i only got pci slots on my mobo ?
<psicobra> do you think this one will help?
<psicobra> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=350053402581&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=022
<psicobra> any 1?
<kirkland> psicobra: fwiw, i use Nvidia on all of my HD frontends
<psicobra> so will that one do the job for HD playback?
<psicobra> the intel one i have at the moment is crap in opengl mode and x11 has to zoom and uses more cpu so HD playback is slow
<psicobra> hi guys i have myth tv installed and have set the parental setting on the video's i dont want my kid to see but now i can't see them either
<psicobra> just lists his vi
<psicobra> deos
<MythbuntuGuest19> hi all
<MythbuntuGuest19> anyone here who can help me :-)?
<MythbuntuGuest70> i want to connect my mythbuntu to an file on my win 2003 server
<MythbuntuGuest70> huhu
<MythbuntuGuest70> anyone in there
<MythbuntuGuest70> :-)
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest70, you want to mount a samba share
<MythbuntuGuest70> i want to mount a share of my win2003 server
<MythbuntuGuest70> there i have all my multimediafiles
<MythbuntuGuest70> and my mythbuntu pc should play them
<MythbuntuGuest70> and i dont know how to do that
<famicom> WOAH
<famicom> I just checked out the new via chipset
<famicom> its fscking brilliant
<MythbuntuGuest70> anyone an idea to connect my mythbuntu to my win2003 server
<kirkland> MythbuntuGuest70: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<famicom> MythbuntuGuest70 yuck
<MythbuntuGuest70> i tried
<MythbuntuGuest70> installed samba
<MythbuntuGuest70> i see the server and its shares
<MythbuntuGuest70> but cant create a mountpoint dir
<famicom> ok
<famicom> whats the problem
<MythbuntuGuest70> ok dir is created
<MythbuntuGuest70> anyone who can help me connect my mythbuntu to my server2003
<psicobra> hi all how do i change the screen resolution and refresh rate
<psicobra> ignore me i foubd it
<psicobra> actually no i haven't
<psicobra> i found a way i am supposed to change it but it doesn't have refresh rate
<psicobra> how do i fix screen res?
<xukun> is it possible to see the covers and the movie information for mythbuntu
<psicobra> u mean for ur stored movies in mythbuntu?
<majoridiot> xukun, you need to use the video manager of mythvideo to pull the info from imdb
<majoridiot> under setup->video manager in frontend setup
<psicobra> yes go into mythtv front eng go to setup and utils go to video manager select move and select search?
<psicobra> doh
<xukun> majoridiot, yes I did that but all I see is the names of the movie. No covers or anything else
<majoridiot> select the movie and hit "i" for information... pulls up a list
<majoridiot> xukun,  gimme a sec... i think i saw where the imdb script was broken again.
<psicobra> u need to be connected to internet xukun then just hit search
<majoridiot> xukun, see if this has any info... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=366415&goto=newpost
<xukun> psicobra, I,m connected to internet
<xukun> majoridiot, ok
<majoridiot> xukun, imdb keeps changing their page layouts, which breaks the scraping script
<majoridiot> (it's a never-ending battle to keep up sometimes)
<xukun> majoridiot, I don't get what do I need to do now. Sorry
<majoridiot> lemme see what those posts say...
<majoridiot> xukun, what version of mythbuntu are you running?
<xukun> majoridiot, 8.04
<majoridiot> xukun, let me see if the scraper version i run works any better.  gimme a minute...
<xukun> nb
<majoridiot> xukun, ok... i've got a bit better script for you.
<majoridiot> sudo edit /usr/share/mythtv/mythvideo/scripts/imdb.pl with the editor of your choice...
<xukun> majoridiot, ok
<majoridiot> delete what is there and paste the contents of this in there instead: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10312/
<majoridiot> it's an older version of the script i changed for my own use...
<majoridiot> the plot is currently broken by imdb updates... but it retrieves the name, director, cover art, etc.
<majoridiot> it still has probs parsing some movie data...
<majoridiot> and will return "garbage".  the imdb # is accurate, so when that happens, i hit 'info", delete the metadata and manually enter the #
<majoridiot> it's a workround only, but works well enough.
<sabhain> xukun & majoridiot: I've found that the imdb stuff works ok, but by default the directory it's storing the covers in isn't set writeable for a non root user
<majoridiot> sabhain, VERY good info for xukun to check, thank you!
 * majoridiot is still running 7.10 backend
<sabhain> so everytime I setup a new system or reload mine, I have to hunt and add g+w to the perms and it works like a champ.  I know it was an issue in 7.10, and 8.04 beta .. haven't gotten there yet with 8.04 released
<xukun> sabhain, can u please tell what I can do
<majoridiot> sabhain, did you file a bugreport on that issue?
<majoridiot> perhaps the devs do not know
<xukun> sabhain, I have the final 8.04 now
<sabhain> xukun, I'm not in front of a myth box at the moment, but in the settings for videos, you'll find a setting that defines the directory for the posters
<sabhain> I found it by doing an updatedb and searching for the jpg that the IMDB app pulled down.
<sabhain> then find the directory and do a sudo g+w {directory name}
<majoridiot> xukun, that should be:
<sabhain> you'll have to pull the info down again for each film .. and then you may get some issues where some of the videos show up twice
<majoridiot> sudo chmod g+w <directory>
<sabhain> but I think you can clear that out without losing the rips
<sabhain> majoridiot, thanks for the correction.  I think I filed a bug report, but it was a while ago, and I found a workaround, but haven't thought about it for awhile.
<sabhain> it's below my current battle with ALSA and a Realtek ALC888 sound card on my list.
<majoridiot> sabhain, if you do sudo chmod -R g+rw <directory> it will change all perms recursively and should not require re-grabbing the info for any existing data
<xukun> sabhain, majoridiot the directory that holds movie posters: says: /home/mythtv.mythtv/MythVideo " but I don't have the last Mythvideo part. Do I have to do something like mkdir Mythvideo or something
<majoridiot> xukun, change it
<majoridiot>  /home/mythtv.mythtv/MythVideo should be  /home/mythtv/.mythtv/MythVideo
<majoridiot> you are missing the3rd /
<majoridiot> (i believe)
<xukun> majoridiot, no this is what I have: /home/mythtv/.mythtv$ ls
<xukun> mysql.txt
<majoridiot> well, actually...
<majoridiot> mine is /home/idiot/.mythtv/MythVideo
<majoridiot> that may or may not have changed from 7.10 to 8.04
<xukun> majoridiot, I want make this same is the scrips says
<xukun> I think
<sabhain> majoridiot, it may be that the directory not being writeable will prevent mythtv from actually saving the file off ..
<majoridiot> agreed.
<xukun> sabhain, majoridiot its not really clear for me yet what do I need to do from here
<majoridiot> xukun, if it were me, i would uninstall mythvideo and reinstall it...
<majoridiot> lemme go install it on my devbox and see what it creates, so i don't tell you wrong.
<xukun> majoridiot, ok I wait
<majoridiot> xukun, ok... here's what i would do...
<majoridiot> first, run the update manager to be sure you are fully updated
<majoridiot> then, uninstall mythvideo
<majoridiot> reinstall it
<majoridiot> check to see if /home/<your user name>/.mythtv/MythVideo is created
<majoridiot> hm... ok it apparently isn't created by default.
<majoridiot> still... do that much whilst i check the rest
<xukun> ok
<majoridiot> xukun, ok, back...
<majoridiot> once you are updated and mythvideo is reinstalled...
<majoridiot> go back into media settings for video-->general
<majoridiot> and make sure the directory for videos is correct for your system
<majoridiot> then go into video manager and scan one of the videos
<majoridiot> /home/<your user name>/.mythtv/MythVideo will now exist
<majoridiot> i just did this myself on 8.04 devbox and not only did it work ok, but it retrieved all correct data and poster.
<majoridiot> so definitely verified as working.
<xukun> majoridiot, I did all above but I don't have Mythvideo in .mythtv
<majoridiot> xukun, are you logged in and running mythfrontend as your regular user?
<xukun> yes
<majoridiot> more importantly... did it retrieve imdb data?
<xukun> no
<majoridiot> then you definitely have issues beyond mythvideo...
<majoridiot> because it just worked 100% for me.
<majoridiot> what repositories are you using?
<majoridiot> i'm using a mirror of the regular branch... not weekly builds, etc.
<xukun> majoridiot, you mean in the sources.list
<majoridiot> yes
<majoridiot> and what platform?  i386, amd64, etc
<xukun> I did not change anything in the sources.list and I,m using the 386
<xukun> majoridiot, this my sources.list
<xukun> majoridiot, sorry: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10325/
<majoridiot> hm... looks ok.
<majoridiot> if you are fully updated, i have no clue why it is failing for you.  it just worked fine for me.
<majoridiot> sorry.
<xukun> majoridiot, sabhain thanks for all your help so far. This is realy making me crazy
<MythbuntuGuest24> hi
<pparker> i've got troubles using ubiquity installer
<pparker> i've got two hd
<pparker> ubiquity sees only first one
<pparker> in terminal i can see both sda and sdb partitions
<pparker> any hints about using ubiquity
<pparker> ?
<jarle> If anybody happen to run kubuntu 8.04 64 bit, could you please give me a copy of your /etc/apt/sources.list? (I overwrote mine by mistake :(
<psicobra> guys some 1 gotta help me the resolution is all messed up and i can't change it to 1360x768
<psicobra> can any one help
<jarle> psicobra: which gfx-card?
<psicobra> intel pices of crap
<psicobra> piece
<psicobra> it was working at correct resolution but now it won't
<psicobra> jarle, any help?
<jarle> psicobra: I have always used nvidia-based cards...
<psicobra> np
<jarle> psicobra: Have you tried using ubuntus graphical config? (System settings -> Monitor & Display)?
<psicobra> yes it lists low res modes but not high res
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-05-06
<ward1983> i kindof killed my system, i would like to do a clean isntall and take the mythbuntu settings with me
<ward1983> is thqt possible?
<tgm4883> jarle, afaik, the sources.list should be the same between different architechures
<psicobra> hi all i have a prblem when i boot mythbuntu on login i get an error our $HOME/.drmc file has incorrect permissions and is being ignored. This prevents the session from being saved. File should be owned by user and have 644 permissions.
<psicobra> any ideas how to fix
<tgm4883> psicobra, well first I would ask what the output of ls -l ~/.drmc is
<psicobra> ls: cannot access /home/andy/.drmc: No such file or directory
<psicobra> -rw-r--r-- 1 andy andy 29 2008-04-26 22:49 /home/andy/.dmrc
<psicobra> tgm4883, i yped it wrong
<tgm4883> psicobra, I assume that andy is the user?
<tgm4883> ...
<psicobra> still didn't wotk every time i reboot it goes back to read only
<tgm4883> psicobra, it's currently has the correct permissions
<psicobra> http://liltux.wordpress.com/2007/06/04/how-to-fix-errors-with-the-dmrc-file/
<swheatley> where can I find the config of the Ubuntu/Mythbuntu kernel for 8.04?
<superm1> /usr/src/`uname -r`
<superm1> or better yet
<superm1> /usr/src/linux-`uname -r`/
<rhpot1991_laptop> hmmm does the resume/bookmark feature work with iso's in mythvideo?
<superm1> i wouldnt expect it to
<swheatley> thanks superm1. I don't currently have the source installed and I want to build it as close to the stock kernel
<superm1> swheatley, dont need the source installed
<superm1> it comes in the headers package
<rhpot1991_laptop> kinda figured superm1
<superm1> which should be installed by default
<swheatley> swheatley@pvr:~$ cd /usr/src/linux-`uname -r`/
<swheatley> -bash: cd: /usr/src/linux-2.6.24-16-generic/: No such file or directory
<swheatley> swheatley@pvr:~$ cd /usr/src/linux-`uname -r`/
<swheatley> -bash: cd: /usr/src/linux-2.6.24-16-generic/: No such file or directory
<superm1> oh my bad
<swheatley> crap, sorry for double pasting
<superm1> /usr/src/linux-headers-`uname -r`/
<superm1> there is a file .config in there
<superm1> that is the config that is used
<rhpot1991_laptop> I wonder how happy my laptop would be if I hacked xorg to have a larger res
<rhpot1991_laptop> not enough realestate here
<swheatley> superm1: awesome, thanks!
<swheatley> I'm trying to compile the kernel without the built-in v4l support
<superm1> no prob
<superm1> why?
<swheatley> trying to get my PVR-950 USB tuners installed
<superm1> oh
<superm1> that forked driver
<superm1> bleh
<swheatley> installing the em28xx-dvb drivers hoses my whole system
<swheatley> yeah, I'm not a big fan  :)
<superm1> i wish someone would properly fix that
<superm1> so it can join the v4l tree again
<swheatley> you and me both
<superm1> well then honestly let me tell you the best solutin
<superm1> solution even
<superm1> apt-get source linux-image-2.6.24-16-generic
<superm1> modify the config for your architecture
<superm1> bump the changelog
<superm1> and then debuild it
<superm1> you'll get a nice deb that won't be very different
<superm1> and that the ABI will still be valid etc
<swheatley> when you say modify the config for my architecture, what do you mean?
<superm1> well the way those source packages work
<superm1> there are a collection of configs
<superm1> in debian/config i think
<superm1> for i386, amd64, lpia, etc
<swheatley> ah ok
<superm1> then there are ways to force it to only build one of those architectures etc
<swheatley> it's funny... I've been doing this for years, but not on a debian system
<swheatley> I was a Gentoo guy previously
<swheatley> but got tired of my system breaking if I didn't emerge on a daily basis
<swheatley> so now I'm learning "the debian way" to do things
<superm1> yeah me too
<superm1> i came from gentoo 3 years back or so
<superm1> well this is something you can't hold up to ubuntu or debian's fault though ;)
<swheatley> I still love their forums... always had tons of great info
<swheatley> not that the ubuntu ones aren't great as well
<swheatley> oh no! certainly not.
<superm1> there is a nice wiki page discussing rebuilding kernels actually
<superm1> let me see if i can come across it
<swheatley> just trying to learn what the right way to rebuild the kernel is
<swheatley> only ever installed a new binary image on any ubuntu box I've worked with
<superm1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<swheatley> nice, thnx
<swheatley> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<swheatley> ooops
<superm1> yeah follow that exactly
<swheatley> apt-got the source
<swheatley> but it's not in /usr/src like I expected
<swheatley> I'm going back and following their instructions now, doing the build-dep step
<swheatley> ah, it's in my home dir
<swheatley> superm1: looks like v4l isn't compiled in, at least not in the config you pointed me to
<swheatley> I guess I need to contact the driver maintainer
<swheatley> thanks for all your help
<mgpaulus> hello all.  Anyone here also using an MVPMC device?
<kees> superm1: actually, the configs are in /boot too
<superm1> kees, oh thanks.  w/ an unintuitive name too, config-`uname -r` :).  I could have sworn they were there too, but was looking for .config
<lymz> hello
<lymz> I'm having trouble getting the frontend of mythbuntu setup
<lymz> first off it tells me "No UPnP backends found"
<lymz> Then the Database Configuration 1/2 page comes up, and all the fields are populated (including the password)
<lymz> for Database Configuration 2/2 I did enter any settings for custom identifier or enable database server wakeup
<lymz> I did not*
<lymz> when I hit enter it tells me "Cannot login to database?"
<lymz> and kicks me back to the Database Configuration 1/2 page
<lymz> I've tried searching the forums.  I have mysql running and the password for the mythtv user is correct
<lymz> any ideas on what could be wrong?
<lymz> aha! it looks like my mythconverg database has not been setup
<lymz> I went ahead and re-installed mythbuntu from CD (this time selecting install instead of live)
<lymz> looks like I don't have that issue anymore
<adc> hello, i've just installed mythbuntu 8.04 after restart my system stays waiting with the message "Loading, please wait" for quite a while and then it gets into a sort of shell saying initramfs and thats it.
<adc> what could i do
<wayneandleanne> anybody give me pointers to change where mtd dumps the output file?
<scd_hu> hi all
<bazzawill> hey
<scd_hu> can i get some help about tv card/remote?
<bazzawill> I can sure try
<scd_hu> thank. I have a Pinnacle pctv50i and i cant get to work the remote. The riciever connected to the card. I was googled a lot, try howtos without succes
<bazzawill> what system are you using?
<Solarbaby> So I was browsing around the web for pre-made mythtv systems suitable for being in an entertainment system.. and I've got to say i wasn't impressed
<scd_hu> mythbuntu 8.04
<Solarbaby> hardware wise it was expensive and nothing special
<scd_hu> dmesg says:http://pastebin.com/d6bd98832
<bazzawill> looks like your remote has been used as a ir key board similar to a twinhan card I used to have there a a few options here
<scd_hu> yes but i can't manage to work
<bazzawill> one is to use it as is and reset keybindings using the command hexdump should confirm that keypresses from the remote are mapped to std kybrd presses
<bazzawill> another option is to reconfigure lirc manually ie http://www.doctort.org/adam/nerd-notes/mythtv-and-the-twinhan-remote.html
<scd_hu> how can i test it?
<bazzawill> run hexdump in a terminal then press buttons on the remote it should output to the terminal
<bazzawill> honestly I have never really got into remotes I tend to stick to a wireless keyboard although I am thinking of switching to the mce remote which looks cool
<scd_hu> hmmm its not in the output of cat /proc/bus/input/devices
<bazzawill> hmm ok looked similar dmesg so does how does the remote reciever plugin?
<bazzawill> have you tried modprobe saa7134 pinnacle_remote=1
<scd_hu> nevermind i have two boxes and one display. the link above i think ok, but im not done now
<scd_hu> the tvcard is in the other box  of course :P
<bazzawill> ah ic well then this would be a problem however the mce remote looks like a good option in that case
<scd_hu> no succes :(
<cmug> Hi
<cmug> I upgraded 7.10 to 8.04 and now I have some problems with my Nvidia
<hugolp> cmug:  get to the queue
<cmug> i'm there
<hugolp> cmug:  XD
<hugolp> cmug:  whats the problem?
<cmug> well, I installed my 7.10 mythbuntu long ago, I got a nice nvidia 6200 something into it. Then I used the envy software to setup the nvidia drivers (brr), now I upgraded the system to 8.04 and my nvidia broke down. I uninstalled envy with --uninstall-all option, also dpkg -l | grep nvidia and uninstalled all those packages too but I am unable to get the proprietary driver to work again
<cmug> linux-image-2.6.24-17-generic is the linux kernel
<hugolp> cmug:  I had problems with nvidia propietary drivers too and I installed Hardy clean
<cmug> I don't want to go clean :(
<hugolp> cmug:  theres a thread in ubuntuforums.org about posible solutions
<cmug> ok let me look them up
<hugolp> cmug:  no, I installed clean the first time and had problem anyways
<hugolp> in my case, at some point they got solved, and I have no idea why
<cmug> ok
<cmug> I just booted to a older kernel, and am running apt-get purge on the latest version
<cmug> I have the nvidia-new package installed, will reinstall the latest kernel too
<cmug> and I keep getting this "FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia
<cmug> " when I run modprobe nvidia..
<hugolp> cmug:  in the forums I remember people suggesting to completely remove envy and the drivers it installed
<cmug> I did that
<hugolp> cant help you
<hugolp> then
<cmug> np
<cmug> wow I fixed it
<cmug> now only if I can stop mythfrontend from respawning 1000 times a second
<scd_hu> cmug: try to install
<cmug> I got it fixed now
<adc> hello after installing mythbuntu the backend setup asks me for a user, the default is mythtv but there is no mysql user mythtv, the installatin process gave me a password but dont know the username
<Aval0n> hey guys I uninstalled ubuntu hardy's default package for mythtv so I could install 21-fixes from source..
<Aval0n> but now anytime I do anything with apt-get it says mysql is no longer needed
<Aval0n> I would like to do a clean but I don't want it to wipe out mysql
<hugolp> Aval0n:  sudo apt-get install mysql
<Aval0n> ok will that screw any of my databases?
<hugolp> Aval0n:  sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<hugolp> thats the correct
<Aval0n> that's correct?
<Aval0n> it WILL hose them?>
<hugolp> Aval0n:  if you have installed mysql from repos that will make the package mysql-server not a package that depends on another package but a package that you want installed on its onw
<Aval0n> that's cool
<Aval0n> but not at the expense of losing any pre-configured databases
<hugolp> Aval0n:  if the packet mysql-server its allredy installed it wont touch anything, it will just mark the package as installed on its own
<Aval0n> ok
<hugolp> Aval0n:  if you want to be sure, check in synaptic (or whatever you want to use) what mysql-server package you have installed
<hugolp> and sudo apt-get install that package
<Aval0n> Removing nvidia-glx ...
<Aval0n> dpkg-divert: rename involves overwriting `/usr/lib/xorg/modules/libwfb.so' with
<Aval0n> different file `/usr/lib/nvidia/libwfb.so.xserver-xorg-core', not allowed
<Aval0n> arrg wtf is it trying to remove glx for when I install mysql-server
<Aval0n> is there a way to force remove nvidia-glx
<Aval0n> I have a driver from nvidia.com installed anyway
<Aval0n> not using that package either.
<tgm4883_laptop> this begs the question.   Was there something you specifically needed from 21-fixes?
<hugolp> Aval0n:  yes, you can force a package to not be installed
<Aval0n> how
<hugolp> Aval0n:  I dont know how to do it in apt-get, you can do it in synaptic
<Aval0n> unfortunatly i'm relying on ssh atm
<hugolp> Im sure apt-get can do it, check the help
<tgm4883_laptop> Aval0n, ssh host -X -Y
<Aval0n> have been
<Aval0n> to a vista box tgm?
<Aval0n> will that work?
<hugolp> also, check if mysql-server is the package you have installed for the mysql server
<tgm4883_laptop> Aval0n, was there something specifically that you needed from 21-fixes?
<tgm4883_laptop> Aval0n, couldn't hurt to try?
<Aval0n> tgm4883: lots
<Aval0n> including a patch for skiploopfilter
<tgm4883_laptop> well this seems like a lot of work for something that could be in the -fixes repo
<Aval0n> i'de be fine if I could just get this darn nvidia-glx package off here
<Aval0n> -fixes doesn't have the skiploopfilter patch
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<Aval0n> http://pastebin.org/34223
<Aval0n> any idea how to fix that?
<Aval0n> heh
<tgm4883_laptop> nope
<Aval0n> lol
<Aval0n> that makes 2 of us
<TelnetManta> anyone had problems with SATA hard disks in Hardy/Mythbuntu?
<TelnetManta> I can seem to get a new partition created and formatted ext3
<ward1983> is there a way to take over my mythbuntu settings? i killed my ubuntu so im gonna reinstall but i was hoping i could copy some files so that i dont have to setup mythbuntu again
<deviantintegral> hi - simple question. I have an ubuntu box with freevo set up, but I want to look at mythbuntu. If I decide I don't like it, I can just remove mythbuntu-desktop?
<ward1983> anyone? its a bit urgent im working with the livecd now but i need to reinstall asap, i need my system
<pdragon> i believe most settings are stored in the database
<pdragon> not 100% sure, but that would be where i would look
<ward1983> pdragon: then ill just set it up again
<ward1983> i dunno anything about databases lol
<ward1983> anyway i cant wait any longer
<ward1983> need to install
<ward1983> byeybe
<pdragon> if you install the phpmyadmin package you can get to it from http://your.ip.address/phpmyadmin
<laga> pdragon: you here? i'm currently looking into the mythweb password problem
<pdragon> yeah, but not fully. i'm at work so may be delayed in responding sometimes
<laga> ah. you don't happen to have access to the box where mythweb is running right now?
<pdragon> i do
<pdragon> ssh and web
<pdragon> not directly or vnc tho
<laga> ssh will do.
<laga> so, the problem was that the password in the mythweb config was different from what was in /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<pdragon> yes
<pdragon> for me it happened after an update. seems it's happened for some people right at install too
<laga> mythweb uses the password from the debconf database. can you run 'get echo mythtv/mysql_mythtv_password | debconf-communicate' to find out what password is in debconf? is it the correct one?
<laga> of course, omit the single quotes :)
<pdragon> that 'get' supposed to be there? i don't have that command
<laga> duh, sorry :)
<laga> echo get mythtv/mysql_mythtv_password | debconf-communicate
<pdragon> getting permission denied errors. where's the right place to put sudo when piping things?
<laga> the permission denied errors shouldn't matter.. isn't there some 'better' output in the last line?
<pdragon> debconf: DbDriver "passwords" warning: could not open /var/cache/debconf/passwords.dat: Permission denied
<pdragon> 10 mythtv/mysql_mythtv_password doesn't exist
<pdragon> that's the output
<laga> odd. do you have mythtv-common installed?
<pdragon> yes
<laga> heh. doesn't work here either.. maybe that's the problem
<laga> thanks
<pdragon> np :)
<cosmic> HI @ ALL
<cosmic> Hey Guys , I have a problem ... I just installed Mythbuntu Hary (8.04) restarted as usual and everything seem to work fine just one of my DVB-T cards couldnt find any channels ... but frontend worked good , i installed some packages like ia386-libs and build-essentials, and so on . Then i copied my config files (like .lircrc / vsftpd.conf , and so on) and i restarted again to see if my rcS scripts will work fine ... but i couldnt watch
<cosmic> t live tv anymore, i started mythtv-setup and tried to rescan channels but this time my first card didnt get any channels!?!?!?!?! Whats that ? the second thing ... for having lirc control i had to : cp lircrc to /home/cosmic/.lirc/mythtv    after restart i had to do it again ?!?!?!
<cosmic> Do i realy do everything wrong ?
<cosmic> sorry for my englisch
<agamotto> Anyone here good at sussing out wireless issues?
<agamotto> I am having quite the problem with one of my mythboxes and getting it to connect with my wireless router
 * agamotto waves
<astra-1> so mythbuntu 8.04 is pretty buggy?
<astra-1> is there a stable release?
<astra-1> it seems as if nothing works properly
<astra-1> such as mysql and configuration utilities
<majoridiot> mysql works fine here
<iamlindoro_> Yup, everything pretty much quiet on this front too
<majoridiot> astra-1, what configuration utilities are failing?
<astra-1> the mysql database
<astra-1> configuring shares
<astra-1> configuring login
<astra-1> actually nothing except the gui and networking seems to be functional
<laga> then file some bug reports/post in the forums
<majoridiot> agrees with laga... recommend forums first.
<astra-1> is the alternate install cd have more problems than the livecd?
<majoridiot> astra-1, be sure to post complete system specs... mobo, video card, etc.
<laga> the alternate disk isn't that well-tested. 8.04 the first release to have an alternate disk.
<majoridiot> astra-1, the livecd worked 100% for me first try.  have not tried the alt.
<astra-1> i'll try the livecd
<majoridiot> you might
<astra-1> you think it'll run on 256 megs of ram
<laga> no
<laga> it _might_ work if you boot straight into ubiquity. there's a boot option to boot directly into the installer.
<cosmic>  Hey Guys , I have a problem ... I just installed Mythbuntu Hary (8.04) restarted as usual and everything seem to work fine just one of my DVB-T cards couldnt find any channels ... but frontend worked good , i installed some packages like ia386-libs and build-essentials, and so on . Then i copied my config files (like .lircrc / vsftpd.conf , and so on) and i restarted again to see if my rcS scripts will work fine ... but i couldnt watch
<cosmic>  t live tv anymore, i started mythtv-setup and tried to rescan channels but this time my first card didnt get any channels!?!?!?!?! Whats that ? the second thing ... for having lirc control i had to : cp lircrc to /home/cosmic/.lirc/mythtv    after restart i had to do it again ?!?!?!
<cosmic>  Do i realy do everything wrong ?
<cosmic>  sorry for my englisch
<tgm4883_laptop> astra-1, works great here
<tgm4883_laptop> astra-1, make sure you verified your md5sum on the iso, then verfied the burn (and burn at a slow speed)
<tgm4883_laptop> ^^ sounds like it is exactly your problem
<cosmic_> hello ?
<cosmic_> oh , that wasnt me :  cosmic hat (Read error: 110 (Connection timed out)) beendet
<cosmic_> :)
<astra-1> would anyone know about getting the media center extender remote for the original xbox working with mythtv or linux in general?
<laurent_> hello there
<laurent_> i've just installed mythbuntu via alternate cd
<laurent_> and need a little help
<laurent_> I've launched mcc control center
<laurent_> I've launch the backend configuration
<laurent_> but i get an error with mysql database
<laurent_> --> access denied for user mythtv@localhost
<laurent_> can anybody help me?
<laurent_> nobody can help me with mysql?
<jarle> seems like my ubuntu system is having some problems compiling myth: http://pastebin.ca/1009832 Any idea how to debug this?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-05-07
<superm1> jarle, um that's not a good thing
<superm1> chmod +x configure script
<superm1> or check executable bits on /bin/sh
<astra-1> the alternate is broken, have to use desktop
<BillyAbobo> I am installing Mythbuntu 8.04 on an AppleTV.  The install runs until the progress meter reads 95% then just sits there.
<BillyAbobo> Is there a log I can read or something to see what seems to be holding up the finishing of the install
<Egghead2> anyone get pvr-150 blaster to work under 8.04?
<superm1> you need the firmware for it
<superm1> the rest should be easily configurable
<superm1> via debconf
<Egghead2> hi superm1
<superm1> hi
<superm1> BillyAbobo, /var/log/syslog
<superm1> will give you an idear
<Egghead2> i have the firmware file
<superm1> Egghead2, okay then is lirc-pvr150 loading?
<superm1> or lirc-i2c?
<Egghead2> i tried that too :)
<Egghead2> i get an error using irsend, transmission failed
<Egghead2> oops, yes it is loading (lirc_pvr150)
<Egghead2> i also tried the ic2, but still get same error, when sending , irsend
<superm1> dont use the i2c at all
<superm1> you just need the lirc-pvr150 module loaded
<superm1> and look at dmesg
<Egghead2> want me to post the dmesg?
<superm1> !pastebin it
<Egghead2> ok
<Egghead2> ok, http://pastebin.com/m49d761d0
<superm1> Egghead2, okay so it looks like the lircd.conf is bad
<superm1> lets see it
<Egghead2> k
<Egghead2> http://pastebin.com/m69ec4794
<superm1> that doesnt look like the special conf that you need for a pvr-150?
<superm1> i dont know that it can just blast with generic configs like that
<superm1> it needs very specific stuff i thought
<superm1> from a remote db or something
<Egghead2> are u talking about the dish remote? or other below it?
<superm1> both
<superm1> i've seen confs that the pvr150 ends up using
<superm1> and they dont look much like that
<superm1> they have all these raw codes and stuff
<Egghead2> ahh ic
<Egghead2> your right, i have it working before 8.04, with raw codes
<Egghead2> i thought that lirc changed its format or somthing like that
<Egghead2> ill try the old files that i have backed up, and see if they work
<Egghead2> thanks for the help :)
<Egghead2> superm1, that seems to have done the trick
<Egghead2> hmmm, why then does the setup point to the include files in, include /usr/share/lirc/transmitters/dish/general.conf
<Egghead2> if thoes file dont work?
<superm1> well file a bug
<superm1> that wasn't verified
<superm1> against lirc ideally
<Egghead2> well hay thanks again, once again u got me going :)
<pretender> mytharchive DVDs' not playing on DVD players even though it says the DVD was burnt successfully.  Any ideas
<Ward1983> whats the best way to install mythbuntu on a hardy system?
<Ward1983> is this the best way for hardy too? http://mythbuntu.org/download/getmythbuntu.php
<laga> it's one of the better ways, yes :)
<cmug> lets see if live works with my t61 wireless..
<cmug> works like a charm..
<slestak> i am trying to do a fresh install of hardy for my mythbox.  im getting a ton on sr0 errors in dmesg, and errors on install.  I have used this cd to install on numerous other systems so I dont doubt the cd burn.
<slestak> i do have a functioning install of ubuntu on the box now after dl the required packages from the repos.
<slestak> nevermind, im still forming the question.  do some more googleing
<ward_> i cant get my system to scan for hostst the way it should
<ward_> first it found a TON of channels but 90percent of it were no channels...
<ward_> jsut random snow
<ward_> then everything seems to be the exact same channel
<ward_> what do i miss?
<slestak> i remember with my last install, there was an optio mentioning EIT that I had to enable to get a succesful scan
<slestak> are you talking SD or HD?
<ward_> SD
<ward_> slestak, SD, sorry
<a1fa> hello
<a1fa> is 0.21-fixes included with default mythbuntu install?
<a1fa> or do i need to click somehwere for it to update to 0.21?
<tgm4883_laptop> a1fa, mythbuntu 8.04 has 0.21
<tgm4883_laptop> not sure about 0.21-fixes though
<a1fa> how about fixes?
<a1fa> i am runing 8.04
<tgm4883_laptop> there is a weekly build repo
<a1fa> i just dont know about fixes
<a1fa> my streamzap controler is also having issues
<a1fa> FF or RR dont work
<a1fa> i cant skip scenes like i used to
<slestak> is envy necessary for nvidia, or are the repo drivers "Good Enough" for myth?
<slestak> im speaking for Hardy, so I guess that would be EnvyNG
<MythbuntuGuest45> hi
<Therock_> do any body know if there is someway to have 2 "live tv" profiles, one for wired connection and one for wireless ?
<MythbuntuGuest07> anyone here?
<hugolp> no
<hugolp> we are all bots
<MythbuntuGuest07> thats ok :-)
<sabhain> slestak, no .. envy shouldn't be needed.  In 8.04 the latest proprietary drivers seem quite stable.  I've built 3 FE's with it in the past 2 weeks, and the proprietary loads nicely and runs SD & HD playback quite well
<MythbuntuGuest07> any bot could help me to mount permanently a windows share to my mythbuntu client :-)??
<slestak> sabhain: tyvm
<slestak> is there a good answer for myth hd to lcdtv for video cards that dont support hdcp.  i was using a dvi to vga dongle to vga input on lcd tv, but i sure wish i could use my hdmi input
<sabhain> slestak: you're welcome ..
<ille> MythbuntuGuest07: I think you should edit the /etc/fstab
<sabhain> as for the hdcp thing .. I don't know it's a big issue.  I have a DVI input lcd projection unit and an HDMI lcd .. and hdcp doesn't get in the way of either.  HDCP really only matters if you're trying to capture the output of a DVD player or a cable STB
<sabhain> since you're using a tuner card and scanning for channels .. it should be a non-factor (I think .. )
<sabhain> if you have DVI out of your nvidia, you ought to be able to just get an adapter from dvi to hdmi, right?  I know I have the reverse on hand here.  The catch will be you still need to run separate audio since the audio doesn't get sent through DVI
<slestak> i was just assuming that was my issue.  when i connect my mythbox to my vizio hdtv via a dvi - hdmi cable, I get a blue screen.  i just assumed that it was hdcp
<slestak> i was previously using a radeon 9600 w dvi out.  ive just replaced it with an nvidia gt6200 so I can get xvmc
<sabhain> slestak, .. hmmm not sure what to make of that.  What version of ubuntu are you running?
<slestak> that instance was gutsy woth 20.2 then 21 backport.  i am currently working on a fresh install of hardy xubuntu
<slestak> havent gotten very far on it though
<ille> slestak: I also have a 6200 card , do have a flickering OSD when enabling XvMC?
<ille> slestak: CPU load goes from 60% to 25% playing SD on my old AMD
<sabhain> slestak, have you gotten to the stage of running nvidia-settings (as root / sudo) to setup the LCD on the system?
<sabhain> I'
<slestak> i had a complete inability to view most recorded contrent with my old 9600 + gutsy rig.  i assumed it was ati drivers (tried fglrx and others)
<slestak> hoping that going to nvidia will get better performance.
<sabhain> I'm curious as to perhaps there may be just a modeline issue w/ nvidia that you need to clear up
<ille> slestak: what res do you use on the LCD?
<slestak> no, because of an intel chipset issue and a cdrom, i have not gotten x running on it
<ille> slestak: the native res?
<slestak> ille: have tried numerous, prob not native res, that is like 1366xsth
<slestak> do you guys use the native res?
<slestak> wasnt sure if my 128M ati 9600 could push that resolution
<slestak> i think i was using 1024x768 last
<ille> slestak: my is 32" is 1366x768 but is only running at 1360x768 pixel mapped.
<slestak> maybe 1200 x 800
<slestak> could I get a copy of your xorg.conf
<ille> slestak: sure!
<slestak> maybe pastebin it
<ille> slestak: http://pastebin.com/m78b01d0
<slestak> thanks.
<slestak> what lcd tv do you have?  ive got a vizio.  anyone using a dvico hdtv 5 gold?
<ille> slestak: an 2.5 year old LG LX2
<MythbuntuGuest07> fuck i couldnt install any software, no smbclient no smbfs, is archive.ubuntu down?
<slestak> the goal though is to get 1360x768 rendered so there will not be any scaling occuring?
<slestak> MythbuntuGuest07: its been like a yoy at least since yesterday
<slestak> yoyo
<MythbuntuGuest07> and how to install smbclient now :-)?
<MythbuntuGuest07> im a linux noob :-/
<ille> slestak: yes, 1360x768 is really great looking.
<sabhain> slestak, my approach would be to get Xorg up and running on a monitor first before moving over to the LCD .. separate the 2 issues .. but that's me.
<slestak> sabhain: that will work, I have both.  do you think i will be able to use 1360x768 over vga input?
<slestak> MythbuntuGuest07: wait for it to come up, try again in a few minutes.  or you can change your repos to a different country.  are you in us?
<sabhain> so long as your monitor can accept that mode.  my thought is to just GET X RUNNING first with your hardware setup.  Once you can get X running, using the nvidia driver .. install the nvidia-settings package to configure it .. after you get the basic Xorg running on the right driver, then the nvidia-settings makes setup of TV / resolutions a snap.
<sabhain> MythbuntuGuest07, try Mexico .. the past week or so since 8.04 LTS was released, I've found that mirror to have far fewer timeouts and delays than the US mirrors.
<deviantintegral> is there a way to make mythvideo treat a folder as an item? I would like to have directories with all of the files / covers for each video so they are easy to move as a package
<MythbuntuGuest07> so now i have a question
<MythbuntuGuest07> in media, i can give mythbuntu the source of my videos
<jarle> I am in the process of compiling mythtv on a new ubuntu system, and again I have to figure out which pacakages I need to install... any help?
<MythbuntuGuest07> can mythbuntu handle subfolders?
<pdragon> in the videos folder? ues
<pdragon> yes
<MythbuntuGuest07> and if the video folder is a mounted folder?
<MythbuntuGuest07> my mountpoint is for example mnt/video
<pdragon> shouldn't matter
<pdragon> my videos folder is on a different hard drive than the system
<MythbuntuGuest07> and in the normal frontend i could play my videos and see my subfolders
<pdragon> yep
<MythbuntuGuest07> but in mythtv frontend
<MythbuntuGuest07> i gave him as source mnt/video
<MythbuntuGuest07> and he says no files
<pdragon> you have to go to setup and scan the videos folder first
<MythbuntuGuest07> same thing with musik
<MythbuntuGuest07> oh
<MythbuntuGuest07> where i can do that?
<pdragon> Video Manager in the setup i think
<MythbuntuGuest07> oh ok
<MythbuntuGuest07> i would try this now
<MythbuntuGuest07> will gave u a repead
<pdragon> there's a setting so it automatically tries to scan the videos folder when you browse it, but it doesn't keep it 100% current all the time
<MythbuntuGuest07> mmm
<MythbuntuGuest07> so
<MythbuntuGuest07> i tried
<MythbuntuGuest07> but he says
<MythbuntuGuest07> no files
<pdragon> did you set the videos folder to your mounted location in the setup?
<MythbuntuGuest07> so
<MythbuntuGuest07> n0ow it works fine :-)
<MythbuntuGuest07> im stupid
<MythbuntuGuest07> this board has 2 network cards
<MythbuntuGuest07> and sometimes he take the first sometimes he take the second
<MythbuntuGuest07> now i deactivate the second
<MythbuntuGuest07> and now it works
<MythbuntuGuest07> all but optical sound output :-/
<MythbuntuGuest07> any ideo to activate it?
<pdragon> run alsamixer and unmute iec958
<pdragon> just select it and hit "m" to change the MM to zeros i think
<pdragon> then you have to go in the setup (i don't remember exactly where) and change the sound output to ALSA:spdif
<pdragon> and turn on the two spdif filter options
<MythbuntuGuest07> where i can run alsamixer
<pdragon> from the command line
<pdragon> ssh in or start one up on screen
<pdragon> if that's unmuted properly, you should get light coming out the optical connector
<pdragon> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Configuring_Digital_Sound_with_AC3_and_SPDIF
<pdragon> i honestly didn't have to do anything with any config files
<pdragon> i just unmuted it and did the " Configure MythTV for Digital Sound" section and it worked
<pdragon> I had to change mine to ALSA:spdif not ALSA default tho
<MythbuntuGuest07> mmm
<MythbuntuGuest07> so theres a light coming out of my cable
<MythbuntuGuest07> but no sound
<pdragon> well, means alsa at least recognizes your spdif out
<pdragon> you do the settings in Mythtv?
<MythbuntuGuest07> my iec 958 is turned off
<MythbuntuGuest07> in the alsamixer
<MythbuntuGuest07> how to turn it on :-/?
<pdragon> hit M
<pdragon> did you go to that page i linked?
<MythbuntuGuest07> jey
<MythbuntuGuest07> my english is very bad sorry :-/
<pdragon> it's fine :)
<MythbuntuGuest07> ok its on now
<MythbuntuGuest07> :-)
<pdragon> oh, i did have to change the command for mplayer to activate ac3 audio for my video files
<pdragon> it's on that page. just add
<pdragon> -ac hwac3
<pdragon> somewhere in the mplayer command
<pdragon> livetv and recordings go off the settings in MythTV General Setup
<MythbuntuGuest07> oh
<pdragon> sorry, forgot about that
<MythbuntuGuest07> i only want to play my dokus and my musiks, all on my server
<MythbuntuGuest07> so in settings i changed to alsa spdif
<MythbuntuGuest07> and second option to this alsa iec958
<pdragon> not sure about music, but i think if you get livetv or recordings to work, the music should work
<pdragon> for videos, you will have to change the mplayer command in the video settings section
<MythbuntuGuest07> and to what i have it to change
<pdragon> the option:  -ac hwac3
<pdragon> add that option
<MythbuntuGuest07> so i reboot
<pdragon> shouldn't have to but you can
<MythbuntuGuest07> it dont work
<MythbuntuGuest07> in alsa mixer, what channels do i have to push
<pdragon> i'm not sure then. mine worked for playing videos as soon as i added that mplayer
<MythbuntuGuest07> master is at 100 percent
<pdragon> option
<pdragon> those don't matter
<MythbuntuGuest07> i added this option
<pdragon> spdif doesn't use volume
<MythbuntuGuest07> ok
<pdragon> volume is controlled by whatever you plug it in to
<MythbuntuGuest07> a took alsa spdif now an as passthrough iec958
<MythbuntuGuest07> ah ok
<MythbuntuGuest07> so
<MythbuntuGuest07> if i go to the normal linux user interface
<MythbuntuGuest07> i hear sound
<MythbuntuGuest07> i can play my videos and musiks and all have sound
<pdragon> sound is going out through spdif?
<MythbuntuGuest07> yes
<MythbuntuGuest07> but not in mythtv
<MythbuntuGuest07> only in normal linux mode
<pdragon> you're playing videos from the video folder?
<MythbuntuGuest07> yes
<pdragon> something isn't right in the video player command then
<MythbuntuGuest07> the mounted folder of my server
<MythbuntuGuest07> but the musik doesn t work too
<pdragon> what do you have in there for the video player command?
<MythbuntuGuest07> in linux mode musik and video work fine
<MythbuntuGuest07> in mythtv mode nothing works
<MythbuntuGuest07> i i have to go to my living room and look 4 it
<MythbuntuGuest07> oh
<MythbuntuGuest07> i deleted the -ac hwac3 command and now video works
<MythbuntuGuest07> but musik dont
<MythbuntuGuest07> so i want to go to bed now
<MythbuntuGuest07> thanks for your great help
<MythbuntuGuest07> tomorrow i trie the musik part
<MythbuntuGuest07> :-)
<MythbuntuGuest07> have a good night
<abarbaccia> ﻿hey guys - when you record in mpeg2 (pvr150) and then go to archive to DVD, does it need to transcode again?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-05-08
<karlec> majoridiot, are you signed on?
<majoridiot> no
<karlec> :)
<karlec> I'll set up ssh
<majoridiot> karlec, did you get my pm?
<karlec> yes
<majoridiot> hm.  i got no reply.
<karlec> I just got it now,  So I figured I'd try this to answer
<majoridiot> k
<karlec> ssh is now set up.  What do you need?
<majoridiot> pm
<majoridiot> me
<majoridiot> no pm?
<karlec> I just did
<majoridiot> hm.  i got nothing here.
<majoridiot> you registered your nick?
<karlec> yes
<majoridiot> i replied to your ubuntu message
<majoridiot> i'm not getting your irc pms
<majoridiot> karlec, do you have another messenger application?
<majoridiot> karlec, ^^^
<tgm4883_laptop> majoridiot, it would appear that karlec is not identified to services
<majoridiot> tgm4883, looks that way.
<slestak> oh, the us repos are slow today
<slestak> top
<slestak> sorry backspace appears to not be working
<linuxvacuum> hi anyone there?
<linuxvacuum> I have no sound in MythTV on Mythbuntu 8.04 :(
<tgelter> hey all, I've just installed mythbuntu 8.04. when I go to configure the backend, I am told that there are "No UPnP backends found", then when I go try to configure settings and connect, I'm told that it "cannot login to database"
<linuxvacuum> :(
<linuxvacuum> I have no sound in MythTV after upgrade
<MythbuntuGuest17> I've tried to install mythbuntu on my pc (only hdd is SATA) but when I reboot all I get is "GRUB Loading stage1.5." and then it stops
<linuxvacuum> yeah 8.04 changed the hard drive names :(
<linuxvacuum> hda becomes sda
<linuxvacuum> oh
<linuxvacuum> is the drive bootable?
<MythbuntuGuest17> I've tried installing grub at "(hd0)" (the default), "/dev/sda" and "/dev/sda0"
<linuxvacuum> reinstall grub
<linuxvacuum> root (hd0)
<linuxvacuum> setup (hd0)
<MythbuntuGuest17> It's a brand new drive.  ...it doesn't actually come up in the BIOS "auto scan IDE" or whatever
<MythbuntuGuest17> is "hd0" == "/dev/sda" == "/dev/sda0"?
<MythbuntuGuest17> (single partition)
<linuxvacuum> how did you install mythubuntu
<linuxvacuum> with the mythbuntu live cd or ubuntu live cd?
<MythbuntuGuest17> mythbuntu live cd
<linuxvacuum> try fdisk /dev/sda
<linuxvacuum> to see if your partition
<linuxvacuum> is bootable
<MythbuntuGuest17> how do you make it bootable if it's not?
<linuxvacuum> oops my mistake, try
<linuxvacuum> cfdisk /dev/sda
<linuxvacuum> cfdisk is more intuitive than fdisk
<linuxvacuum> or gparted if you have it
<linuxvacuum> yeah gparted
<MythbuntuGuest17> perhaps I should not have chosen the "guided partition" option in the installation process?
<linuxvacuum> do you have one partition that fills your entire hard drive
<linuxvacuum> or you have a / and /boot partitions?
<MythbuntuGuest17> I should be able to boot off a Ubuntu 7 live cd to get a shell and fix MythBuntu 8.04?
<linuxvacuum> yeah
<linuxvacuum> fix grub with a live cd
<tgelter> so, I run UPDATE user SET Password=PASSWORD('mythtv') WHERE user='mythtv';   then   FLUSH PRIVILEGES; and then try to log in to mysql w/ username mythtv and password mythtv, and it doesn't let me...
<MythbuntuGuest17> Whatever "guided partitioning" did for me - when I go back through the install process I think it's trying to show a small (orange) boot partition - perhaps
<MythbuntuGuest17> I selected the "Advanced" option at the confirmation stage and it asks where to install the boot loader - having gone through the guided partioning process I
<MythbuntuGuest17> I am not sure which option to select
<MythbuntuGuest17> is "root (hd0)" a grub command?
<tgelter> root (hd0,0)
<kirkland> tgelter: yes
<tgelter> http://pastebin.com/m50b3e658
<sabhain> anyone know how to delete a storage group?  where's that text file?
<sabhain> hmmm .. setting it back to the default seems to let me exit
<MythbuntuGuest70> Any one else using the RF FireFly Remote with 8.04?
<MythbuntuGuest53> hello
<MythbuntuGuest53> anyone in here?
<tgm4883_laptop> yep
<linuxvacuum> I have no sound in MythTV after upgrade
<linuxvacuum> alsamixer is broken :(
<rockhound> hi everyone ... I am fighting with a mythfronted which refuses to start upon login on 8.04 ... a manual start via run dialog works ... any idea on what I forgot to do? is there an autostart entry for xfce that I missed?
<rockhound> I guess just dumping it into .xsession would help
<superm1> well the way it normally happens
<superm1> is a symlink in ~/.config/autostart
<rockhound> superm1: will check this
<rockhound> don't have autostart ... tnx for the correct solution
<superm1> rockhound, it's what mcc does for you when you setup the automatic login
<superm1> it fixes the gdm conf and sets that symlink up
<rockhound> hmm ... tried using this option in mcc but it never happend
<superm1> interesting
<superm1> well that's something to file a bug on :)
<superm1> there are lots of circumstances that can cause odd behaviors like that
<adc> hello, i would like to use my laptop as a mythtv frontend, but when i start mythfrontend i get connection timed out how can i solve this
<psicobra> hi all i was getting pretty bad performance when playing hd on my mythbuntu box so i brought what should have been a better card it gets higher frams in glxgears but video playback is much worse
<psicobra> any one hot core avc working yet?
<wilberfan> Hmmm...I just noticed I can no longer watch tv nor record tv...
<wilberfan> working great a couple of days ago (pre update?)
<wilberfan> tried a mythfilldatabase and reboot--but that didn't help
<foxbuntu> wilberfan, do you happen to have phpmyadmin installed?
<mib_m0d340> Hello all, I've got a question; I've got a PVR500 from hauppage.  I love it and am trying to get its remote working.  I use the mythbuntu control center to set it up and it doesn't seem to take.  I even rebooted.
<wilberfan> foxbuntu, how do i confirm that's installed?
<mib_m0d340> The 500 is a really great card all told, I recommend it.
<wilberfan> I have a -350, meself...
<wilberfan> the remote works--but now I can't watch or record tv!
<mib_m0d340> Hooray!  Well one out of two ain't bad!
<wilberfan> :P
<mib_m0d340> Seriously though, have you tried to record with it outside of mythtv?
<mib_m0d340> There is a test you can do to see if the tuner is working (configuring a tuner in mythtv can be confusing, the card might be working and just not set up)
<foxbuntu> wilberfan, quickest way would be: sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<wilberfan> mib_m0d340, everything worked great until a day or two ago?
<mib_m0d340> cat /dev/video0 > /tmp/test.mpg
<wilberfan> haven't changed anything--cept ran an update
<wilberfan> foxbuntu, let me do that now...
<mib_m0d340> Run that, then ctrl-c to stop the output.
<mib_m0d340> then open play the test.mpg
<wilberfan> ok   standby...
<wilberfan> i'm installing phpmyadmin now....
<wilberfan> should i be seeing output from that cat command?
<wilberfan> (the cursor is just sitting on the next line...)
<mib_m0d340> hit ctrl-c
<mib_m0d340> That stops it.
<mib_m0d340> then play the /tmp/test.mpg in whatever media player you have handy.
<wilberfan> "contains no data"  (which is what happened this morning when I tried to play back a recording I made last night...)
<mib_m0d340> verify that you have a /dev/video0?
<wilberfan> i see one using nautilus, yeah...
<wilberfan> are the repos slow today?  10 more minutes to install phpmyadmin??
<mib_m0d340> and test.mpg is 0 bytes?
<wilberfan> mib_m0d340, yep
<wilberfan> could the card have unseated itself or something....??
<wilberfan> :\
<mib_m0d340> It would be unlikely to show up on the file system if it unseated itself.
<mib_m0d340> Did you update anything?
<wilberfan> good point
<mib_m0d340> is it possible some ivtv driver version was replaced?
<wilberfan> yes, I did...  a buttload of stuff that the update mgr said was avail...
<mib_m0d340> Ah okay, and you've rebooted since I assume.
<wilberfan> yep...just before i came in here
<wilberfan> my phpmyadmin is asking me which web server to reconfigure automatically...
<mib_m0d340> It's got to be related to the update.
<wilberfan> apache2?  apache?  apache-ssl  -perl  lighttpd?
<wilberfan> mib_m0d340, the timing would be right for that explanation...
<mib_m0d340> I'd just go with apache2
<wilberfan> foxbuntu, that php thing is installed now...
<wilberfan> mib_m0d340, how do you tell what it was in the update that borked things?  and how do you fix it??
<mib_m0d340> That's the question
<mib_m0d340> My suspicion is the ivtv driver isn't working for you.
<mib_m0d340> If you want, you could supo apt-get install build-essential
<mib_m0d340> And then build the latest ivtv drivers from source.
<wilberfan> yikes...
<wilberfan> would there be any log files anywhere that might point to...something illuminating (that might confirm the driver issue)?
<mib_m0d340> Well, I think the 0byte video file is pretty damning.
<wilberfan> i notice that ivtv doesn't have a hardy repo listed yet...
<wilberfan> http://dl.ivtvdriver.org/ubuntu/
<wilberfan> think the feisty one would work...?
<foxbuntu> wilberfan, pretty sure the ivtv drivers are in the ubuntu main repos for hardy
<wilberfan> foxbuntu, isn't that where i would have gotten the update that borked things?
<foxbuntu> wilberfan, open the phpmyadmin console in a browser http://your-backend/phpmyadmin
<wilberfan> k
<foxbuntu> wilberfan, I run the ivtv drivers as well and haven't had any issues
<wilberfan> username, password?
<foxbuntu> wilberfan, should be root and your MYSQL root password, if you didn't set one yet its blank
<wilberfan> yeah, that worked....
<mib_m0d340> if this cat /dev/video0 > /tmp/test.mpg didn't give you a video file, I don't think any database work is going to resolve anything.
<foxbuntu> now on the left click on mythconverg
<foxbuntu> mib_m0d340, I didn't see that
<wilberfan> d'oh!
<foxbuntu> wilberfan, pastebin your dmesg | grep ivtv
<wilberfan> what's the pastebin url again...?
<wilberfan> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10940/
<wilberfan> "i2c hardware not found"?
<foxbuntu> wilberfan, were you using 710 and upgraded to 8.04? or fresh build on 8.04?
<wilberfan> foxbuntu, fresh install of hardy last weekend...
<wilberfan> foxbuntu, did you see the part where I said everything was fine until an update yesterday or the day before?
<foxbuntu> wilberfan, was there an ivtv update?
<foxbuntu> I havent looked in a couple of weeks
<wilberfan> no idea...  there were 2 or 3 dozen things listed!
<foxbuntu> wilberfan, I am researching...but in the mean time you could try this: sudo apt-get install --reinstall ivtv
<wilberfan> cool  ('preciate the help!)
<wilberfan> "couldn't find package ivtv"
<wilberfan> :O
<mib_m0d340> There you go
<mib_m0d340> sudo apt-get update
<foxbuntu> wilberfan, ^^
<wilberfan> still can't find that package...
<wilberfan> did my sources list get screwed up??
<foxbuntu> wilberfan, I am researching...but in the mean time you could try this: sudo apt-get install --reinstall ivtv*
<foxbuntu> wilberfan, that should do it, sorry I forgot that they are meta packages
<wilberfan> aaaaaaaaahhhh!
<wilberfan> ;)
<wilberfan> ok...about 16-dozen things are being installed...  (50MB worth)
<wilberfan> only, us.archive.ubuntu.com doesn't seem to be responding...
<wilberfan> (damn)
<foxbuntu> wilberfan, just wait, sometimes that repo is slow to respond
<wilberfan> [pant-pant!]
<wilberfan> I've gotta leave in about 20 mins...and it's retreived 0 bytes so far!
<sabhain> us.archive.ubuntu.com is pretty bad IMHO .. times out too much.  I used mx.archive.ubuntu.com for a CLI install and it pulled things in pretty quickly
<wilberfan> yeah...i'm looking for a good mirror right now...
<wilberfan> yeah...i'm looking for a good mirror right now...
<wilberfan> OK...NOW we're cookin'.....
<wilberfan> foxbuntu, ok, i've reinstalled all those ivtv packages...
<wilberfan> time for a reboot, or...?
<foxbuntu> wilberfan, yeah, try a reboot
<wilberfan> ok....brb
<wilberfan> drat.   still no live tv....
<mib_m0d340> try it: cat /dev/video0 > /tmp/test.mpg
<wilberfan> nope.  still a 0 byte file...
<mib_m0d340> Yeah, that's the crucial problem.
<mib_m0d340> That video card isn't working on it's most basic level.
<wilberfan> what does those "i2c hardware not found..." messages mean?
<wilberfan> ("do those")
<mib_m0d340> I think it's trying to tell you it doesn't know what hardware it has.
<mib_m0d340> lscpi
<mib_m0d340> find out what the readout of that says for your TV card?
<mib_m0d340> trying lspci | grep uner might give you what you want.
<wilberfan> that command doesn't display anything in the terminal....
<mib_m0d340> try lspci
<wilberfan> it shows a "multimedia video controller" or is that just the video card?
<mib_m0d340> I think so
<mib_m0d340> I think it's your video card.
<wilberfan> i wanna try something....brb
<mib_m0d340> I'm not at my tivo box or I'd compare with you.
<wilberfan> ok, boys....  I fixed it....
<mib_m0d340> what was it?
<wilberfan> * I re-seated the hauupage card! *
<wilberfan> D ' O H !!
<wilberfan> [smacks forehead]
<wilberfan> [smacks mib_m0d340 's forehead]
<wilberfan> (lol)
<wilberfan> But i'm late for work....gotta rush...
<wilberfan> I seriously appreciate the hand-holding, though....
<wilberfan> laters...!
<wilberfan> [bows to room]
<psicobra> hi all does any one know why disabling double buffer makes HD run better
<wilberfan> hey, mib_m0d340   in retrospect, what would have been a clue that my card needed to be reseated?
<wilberfan> (other than it not working!)
<mib_m0d340> the lspci not listing it was the big one.
<wilberfan> mib_m0d340: yeah, now that i think about it...that's probably what made me want to try th at...
<mib_m0d340> I suspected that might be it.
<wilberfan> do i get any points for thinking of it myself?  ;)
<mib_m0d340> unfortunetely on any given desktop, there will always be a /dev/video0
<mib_m0d340> yes you do.
<wilberfan> did you get your remote working yet?
<mib_m0d340> And you win a working PVR!
<mib_m0d340> Congratulations.
<wilberfan> yaaay!
<wilberfan> mib_m0d340: no working remote yet?
<mib_m0d340> Nope, I was wondering if someone had experience with the 500
<mib_m0d340> I'm at work so I can't test anything live; but I was thinking it had to be something simple.
<mib_m0d340> Everything else works so damn well.
<wilberfan> i've had a LITTLE trouble with my 350 remote...but it's always been fairly easy to get working...
<wilberfan> i remember once there was a box i needed to check in the control center... (i'm at work, too...can't remember exactly what it said...)
<mib_m0d340> I did that, it was a box to check for if you "have a hauppage TV Card remote"
<wilberfan> no, it was something else...  something about a...jeez what was it...?
<wilberfan> are there screenshots of those config screens anywhere?
<wilberfan> mib_m0d340: I found a screencapture of that box i was thinking of...
<wilberfan> (uploading now)
<wilberfan> mib_m0d340: http://img386.imageshack.us/img386/2484/mccremotexc2.png
<tgm4883_> anyone know where I can switch the guide and OK keys for use while in the live tv guide only
<tgm4883> where are the key remote key assignments that are context sensitive kept?  I want to change what happens when I press the ok button in the live tv guide not change the ok button to a different keyboard key.  I've installed mythcontrols and dug through there, but nothing in there seems to be what I'm looking for
<sabhain> tgm4883, I'm looking for that too .. just got to the remote stage with my 2 front ends.  They function .. but there's so much more that can be done if the context can be tweaked to our own liking
<tgm4883> sabhain, yes.  Seems like there should be a file somewhere where this is kept.
<sabhain> tgm4883, it's on my list for tonight I think .. I'll report back if I get it sorted out.
<wilberfan> i have a LOT of buttons on my 350 remote that don't do anything... it would be very cool to assign some useful functions to them...
<tgm4883> sabhain, it would appear that the context settings are kept in the db, but it only shows what I can change in mythcontrols, nothing more
<tgm4883> wilberfan, if each remote button is mapped to a keyboard key, then you should be able to use mythcontrols to do what you want to do
<wilberfan> tgm4883:  hmmm.  i don't usually use the keyboard (the tower/keyboard/mouse are in the next room), so i'd have to lookup what keys do what...
<tgm4883> wilberfan, just install mythcontrols, then go into the frontend, general settings and there should be a menu for edit keys
<wilberfan> tgm4883: really?   cool.  is 'mythcontrols' different than the mythcontrol center?
<tgm4883> yes
<wilberfan> wow.   i need to hang out in here more often...
<wilberfan> :)
<tgm4883> then just go in there, find what you want to edit hit ok (twice I think) then press the button you want it mapped to
<tgm4883> if nothing shows up when you hit that button, that means the button isn't mapped to a keyboard key
<tgm4883> in which case we can fix that
<tgm4883> but not right now, as I have to leave ;)
<wilberfan> (oh. tgm4883  I remember you now.  you've been REALLY helpful in the past!)
<wilberfan> i'm not home anyway...  later tonight!  :)
<tgm4883> i try to be
<wilberfan> you've helped with a couple of problemos i've had in the past.   good on ya.
<tgm4883> wilberfan, thats cause superm1 keeps a short leash on us ;)
<tgm4883> anyway, have to run now.  School time
<wilberfan> laters, dude...
<wilberfan> ("superm" must stand for "supermom")
<wilberfan> :P
<tgm4883_laptop> actually, superm1 is the mythbuntu project leader
<tgm4883_laptop> really have to run now
<tgm4883_laptop> ciao
<wilberfan> :)
<fubz> Hello, is anyone availble to help me get my diskless server working?
<foxbuntu> fubz, I know alittle about it, I can try to help
<fubz> heyfoxbuntu, I have a thread started here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=774719
<fubz> I installed it all correctly to my knowledge but the clients still refuse to boot
<wilberfan> i'm curious:  how does a diskless server work??
<wilberfan> :-\
<foxbuntu> fubz, did you create the USB drive?
<foxbuntu> or are you using dhcpd + pxe
<foxbuntu> wilberfan, black magic ;)
<wilberfan> :P
<wilberfan> c'mon, seriously...  where do the recordings, go, etc...
<fubz> im using pxe but my router is running DD-WRT so i am letting that be the dhcp server
<foxbuntu> wilberfan, its all self contained in the server that hosts the Mythbuntu Diskless Server
<foxbuntu> fubz, well in the firewall dhcp config did you setup a pxe image?
<fubz> yes
<foxbuntu> what error do you get when trying to boot to pxe on your diskless clients?
<foxbuntu> or what happens there of
<wilberfan> hmm.  i'm having trouble picturing that in my head...i'll have to do some research...
<fubz> there is no error it just sits there for a bit... not sure what it does... then procceeeds to boot to hard disk
<foxbuntu> wilberfan, think of it as a frontend only client
<foxbuntu> all the storeage remains on the BE server but in this case there is an image that the client connects to rather than having the O/S on the client frontend machine
<foxbuntu> fubz, strange, I guess I am probably not familiar enough to ask the right questions, the man in the know about it is laga, he wrote most of it
<laga> re
<foxbuntu> fubz, and I have delivered him to you
<foxbuntu> :)
<laga> ah, i bookmarked your posting :)
<laga> was going to look at it tonight
<foxbuntu> laga, fubz can't get his diskless client to boot, he has a pxe env using dd-wrt for dhcp and the image on his be
<foxbuntu> well there ya go
<wilberfan> wow.  i understood almost NONE of that!   :D
<foxbuntu> wilberfan, sorry, irc doesn't have crayons for me to draw it out on construction paper for you ;)
<foxbuntu> lol
<laga> heh
<foxbuntu> sorry, just had to take a poke at ya
 * foxbuntu has the least patience of all core devs
<laga> no
<laga> i do
<foxbuntu> lol
<laga> ;)
<laga> fubz: so, what do you think is the problem?
<wilberfan> [obviously 'pick on the new guy' day!]
<wilberfan> ;)
<foxbuntu> wilberfan, naw... I have just been sick the last few days so my fuse is slightly shorter than most days
<wilberfan> i'm only joshin' ya back...
<foxbuntu> sooo... the lesson is, don't take anything I say personally
<wilberfan> i'll just put on a helmet and pads before i come in...that'll help...
<foxbuntu> lol
<wilberfan> did you hear what my "no live tv'" problem turned out to be this morning?
 * foxbuntu kicks wilberfan in the groined to test his pads
<foxbuntu> wilberfan, yeah I saw it in passing
<foxbuntu> I was actually going to say to try that but stupid work pulled me away from my desk
<wilberfan> [catches breath from 'nad kick]
<wilberfan> class over already, tgm?
<wilberfan> we absolutely were NOT talking about you while you were gone, so don't worry...
<foxbuntu> wilberfan, tgm4883_laptop knows I don't talk about him behind his back...i always make fun of him to his face
<foxbuntu> lol
<wilberfan> lol
<MythbuntuGuest57> i want to install mythbuntu on my ubuntu installation at home, but i have no internet acces there, how can i do it?
<mib_m0d340> I suspect you could burn a mythbuntu CD and it could do the rest; though without internet you won't get TV-schedules.
<laga> the alternate disk might work for you.
<MythbuntuGuest57> well i have already installe ubuntu, with the mythbuntu install cd i could only get the nvidia drivers
<laga> or just burn the needed packages on a disk, i'm sure there are scripts which will do that.
<ille_> is the translation package named mythbuntu-desktop ?
<MythbuntuGuest57> would the alternate cd have what i need?
<laga> MythbuntuGuest57: it has all the packages
<laga> for mythbuntu ;)
<laga> so it should work
<laga> let us know if it works ;)
<laga> the alternate disk is somewhat new, not all options have been tested
<MythbuntuGuest57> well, i will try that.
<MythbuntuGuest57> thanks
<ille_> I would guess adding the mythbuntu dvd as a source in sources.list and installing mythbuntu-desktop will do what you want.
<MythbuntuGuest57> i tried adding the cd to sources but only got a couple of things, and asked form some perlthing that couldn't find
<laga> MythbuntuGuest57: did you try the desktop cd or the alternate cd?
<MythbuntuGuest57> the desktop cd, i'm downloading de alternate cd to give it a try
<mike_> hello
<mike_> I have a weird error i'm hoping you can help with
<mike_> I just put mythbuntu on dual-boot with my windows media center box (trying it out)
<mike_> three drives... one partitioned with ntfs, ext2, and then a swap partition
<mike_> the other two pure ntfs
<mike_> every time i reboot, the machine seems to decide a different drive is /dev/sda1, /dev/sda2, or /dev/sda3 and so the drive mappings for mythbuntu get all screwed up
<mike_> is it possible to define them by drive ID instead of the /dev/sda stuff?
<Hub441> hi!
<Hub441> i'd like to use a pc as backend for 3 clients(dvb-s). do i need a fullfeatured dvb-s card? (cpu power?)
<Hub441> or better dvb-s cards.
<roge1> Hi all - I have Mythbuntu 8.04 with a Hauppauge Nova-T 500 using the remote control that comes with the tuner. The remote control appears to work perfectly, however no repeat events are generated when I hold down a button. Running 'irw' shows only one event is generated no matter how long I hold down the button. Any ideas what the problem might be?
<roge1> my .lircrc includes 'repeat 3' for all buttons
<roge1> posted here, any suggestions appreciated
<roge1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=787218
<roge1> thanks
<dinger1986> hello
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-05-09
<dinger1987> hello i was wondering if anyone would mind helping me with a wee problem i am having?
<frank_> i'm running kubuntu 8.04 and I can't get lirc to work with mythtv. lirc module doesn't load
<frank_> FATAL: Error inserting lirc_i2c (/lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/updates/dkms/lirc_i2c.ko): Invalid module format
<frank_> lirc_i2c: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module
<frank_> this is for a hauppauge pvr-150 with happauge gray remote
<frank_> any ideas?
<frank_> hmmm.... looks like a known bug.
<frank_> I upgraded from gutsy (well actually it was a test-upgrade on a spare partition)
<frank_> fixed it    https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lirc/+bug/218955
<squish102> has any1 taken an ubuntu 7.10 + mythtv to an unbuntu 8.04 without problems?
<frank_> bah... dvd menu in mythtv are sometimes displayed twice vertically on top of one another
<frank_> and my worst problem right now is that the red bar that shows the current selection (GANT theme) is mostly absent
<frank_> looks like the upgrade will have to wait
<joecurlee> hi all: using mythbuntu 8.04... i'm getting some weird video issues after installing latest updates and restarting my computer...
<joecurlee> i have what looks like video corruption: white lines through fonts + borders etc.
<joecurlee> i'm using an nvida geforce card
<joecurlee> any suggestions on this?
<joecurlee> doesn't seem to matter what resolution i choose or refresh rate either
<hieppo> anyone has experience with ati HDTV wonder with ATI video card?
<rockhound> hi everyone ... this is maybe a little off topic, but I need a hint on where to find out why my soundcard is not really loud at all .... even turned up all the way in the mixer ... spdif coax out is the same
<cann> hmm there is no way to do an dist-upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 in console ?
<cmug> I think you need to edit /etc/apt/sources.list and then do apt-get update&dist-upgrade
<bogus-> indeed
<slestak> pretty demolished over my mythadventures.  sunk another $250 into my myth to upgrade storage and video card, and I still cannot placyback HD content without stutters and pauses and high cpu.
<slestak> changes from an ati card to an nvidia to gain Xvmc.  I think my problem may be as simple as ota reception.
<cmug> I run 720p material on my AMD 1800+ XP processor with an nvidia
<slestak> i have a prescott p4 ht 3Ghz.  2g of ram.  using nvidia driver from hardy repo.
<slestak> i have my lcdtv at 1280x768 (setup with nvidia-settings)
<slestak> a couple of stations are cool.  two (of course the ones I want most) will not tune in.  Of course the internal tuner for the lcd tv tunes them fine.
<slestak> i think I need an external aerial, but hate to put more money in.
<cmug> I scale everything 1080p
<cmug> I don't have any live sources for HD
<cmug> so unable to comment about live playback
<slestak> playback with mythvideo is a little different since you can use mplayer or vlc, but live playback always uses internal player doesn't it?  Ive have experimented with playback profiles, but no joy
<cmug> I use mplayer
<slestak> well, thx for the info
<wilberfan> anyone know why my volume resets itself for each recording?
<sabhain> * is fighting the same battle .. seems to lose control of volume going from recording to Live tv .. HD to SD
<wilberfan> I have to get up, go into the next room (where the tower is) and manually slide the volume back to 85 or 90%...
<wilberfan> (it resets to 68% each time?)
<sabhain> that's ugly .. my problem just seems to be that mythtv can't actually control the volume.  You can use the controls to change it / mute it .. but it always stays on.  I think I'm not controlling master or something.
<sabhain> had a HUGE night last night with the WAF .. watched an HD recording of the Office on a remote front end .. first upstairs mythtv experience.
<wilberfan> congrats...!
<cann> after a upgrading from 71.0 to 8.04 i get the following error message " symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libmythavcodec-0.21.so.0: undefined symbol: faacDecOpen" when starting mythfrontend, anyone able to point me in the right direction to solve it ? =)
<laga> cann: yes. search the forums
<cann> laga: alright thanks
<cann> laga: lol i cant belive i missed that, iam gona try your solution now , thanks again
<laga> ;)
<hugolp> laga:  DaveMorris solution worked and the nova-t-500 is working now
<frego_> I just did a fresh install of Mythbuntu 8.04.  I'm trying to get my own lirc file instead of the standard for my MCE 2 (Philips type) remote.  I thought it would be the file ~/.lirc/mythtv.  But any changes I make don't seem to take effect (I've tried restarting lirc and restarting the entire PC).  So I got to digging a little more and found /etc/lirc/hardware.conf had a line: REMOTE_LIRCD_CONF="mceusb/lircd.conf.mceusb".  So I changed t
<frego_> hat and now when I restart lirc I get a segmentation fault.  Anyone know how to change the lirc config on Mythbuntu??
<TelnetManta> Does anyone know of a way to make the sound louder in mythbuntu? I have the master volume up as high as it will go and I have to turn my amp up to MAX to hear it well.
<TelnetManta> Am I missing something?
<Cybertoy> hi .. is there a way to figure out what options where passed to the "configure" command before compiling the MythTV code that comes with mythbuntu?
<slestak> Cybertoy: i think mythfrontend --version will show compiled options
<slestak> i saw that on a wiki pertaining to Xvmc, it had me check to see if FE was built to use xvmc
<Cybertoy> slestak, hmm.. close.. it'll show the options compiled in .. I guess I can derive it from there.
<Cybertoy> tnx for that.
<frego_> I just did a fresh install of Mythbuntu 8.04.  I'm trying to get my own lirc file instead of the standard for my MCE 2 (Philips type) remote.  I thought it would be the file ~/.lirc/mythtv.  But any changes I make don't seem to take effect (I've tried restarting lirc and restarting the entire PC).  So I got to digging a little more and found /etc/lirc/hardware.conf had a line: REMOTE_LIRCD_CONF="mceusb/lircd.conf.mceusb".  So I changed t
<frego_> hat and now when I restart lirc I get a segmentation fault.  Anyone know how to change the lirc config on Mythbuntu??
<Cybertoy> hmm.. I changed ~/.lirc/mythtv ... worked for me... also make sure to change ~/.lirc/mplayer if you change codes related to playback of movies in mplayer.
<ernstp> hi, I've got a stir4210 ir-reciever that I want to make work with mythbuntu, but I'm unsure about some things
<ernstp> when you say activate remote control, it looks like you're selecting a ir reciver rather than a remote control. is that correct?
<laga> hugolp: awesome.
<frego_> thanks for the reply, Cybertoy
<frego_> I'll dork with it some more
<slestak> could 802.11g interfere with uhf or vhf?  ive had a drastic reduction in reception that i cannot figure out.  did get a new wireless bridge.  blamed it on the snow on the roof in Feb, but no snow now, so no excuse
<ernstp> so my dongle is supported by irda-usb
<ernstp> what do I select in the mythbuntu control-center then?
<frego_> got another mythbuntu type of question... I am wanting to also use my mythbuntu machine as a VMware server, think I should try installing gnome before I try the vmware install?
<pretender> my myth archive exported reordings to DVD's are not playing for some reason.  What is another method of getting my recordings to DVD
<bogus-> how do I know if I have a philips type mce remote or not?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-05-10
<frego_> bogus> I think mine has RC6 on it and that was identified as Philips on some webpage way back when
<tgm4883> bogus-, which remote  http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/MCE_Remote
<_mre|666> <_mre|666> i'm trying to install the nvidia driver, and nvidia-xconfig is not working
<_mre|666> <_mre|666> X keeps loading
<_mre|666> any ideas why?
<_mre|666> i'm in mythbunutu, nvidia-xconfig is not working
<Wy|laptop> what version?
<_mre|666> 8.04
<_mre|666> this is irritating as hell
<Wy|laptop> I could imagine
<_mre|666> i just want X not to load so i can compile the f*ckin driver
<_mre|666> nvidia-xconfig is not working
<_mre|666> X keeps loading
<tgm4883_laptop> _mre|666, i take it that "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" didn't work?
<_mre|666> i think the problem is more indepth
<_mre|666> i'm tackleing it atm
<_mre|666> i installed nvidia-glx and it seemded to solve the driver issues atleast
<tgm4883_laptop> wait, you didn't try that first?
<tgm4883_laptop> or second?
<Asa_A> Can someone help find out what's wrong with my mytharchive? Here's the end of my ﻿mythburn.log: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11209/
<_mre|666> how do i add drives in mythbuntu???
<_mre|666> i don't know the fstab point off hand
<_mre|666> anybody know?
<_mre|666> fuck it
<_mre|666> i'm installing gnome
<rhpot1991_laptop> !ohmy _mre|666
<rhpot1991_laptop> !ohmy | _mre|666
<rhpot1991_laptop> hmmmm, where is the bot?
<rhpot1991_laptop> watch the language _mre|666
<rhpot1991_laptop> search for fstab on the forums and wiki, there should be enough in there to help you out
<_mre|666> i know what fstab does
<_mre|666> but i don't know the mount point
<_mre|666> well this is annoying as hell...
<_mre|666> linux isn't mounting this drive
<_mre|666> at all
<_mre|666> and when i try to mount what i think it is from the command line it says it's the wrong filesystem
<rhpot1991_laptop> did you partition it and so on?
<rhpot1991_laptop> ubuntu uses uuid's for them anymore
<_mre|666> yeah, i know
<_mre|666> naw... it's from an older linux install
<_mre|666> i just partitioned the first drive
<pretender_>  my mytharchive broke what other way can i get me mythtv recordings to DVD
<rwalker> Was playing with Mythbuntu and have a strange problem... When playing any video (LiveTV or recorded) it is real slow/jerky or just frozen.  Using an AMD 780g chipset with 4850e proc
<rwalker> Any thoughts?
<pretender> problems with mytharchive hi def (digital) recordings not exporting to DVD properly.  DVD wont play.  mytharchive says something about unrecognised resolution.  How do i get hi def recordings to DVD
<rwalker> Pretender, I don't think anyone else is around right now...  wish I knew the answer
<dramman> how do I get mythbuntu to boot on a sata hdd?
<dramman> can I select lilo as boot loader?  knoppmyth actually boots using lilo, but was not impressed with the package
<laga> dramman: it should work out of the box.
<dramman> laga: I wish
<laga> what's the error message?
<dramman> "GRUB Loading stage1.5."
<laga> and nothing else?
<dramman> no, it just stops there
<laga> that's.. annoying. :(
<dramman> might try vanilla Ubuntu and install myth on top
<laga> maybe you can fiddle with your bios setting, eg disable AHCI. that might work..
<laga> yeah, that'll also work
<laga> s/'ll/ might/ ;)
<dramman> what's ahci?
<laga> dramman: it's some kind of standard to talk to SATA disks/controllers
<dramman> right, this'll be distro number 4 this weekend...
<laga> heh :)
<laga> good luck!
<laga> maybe you can post in the forums if it doesn't work, the mythbuntu forums has lots of helpful people
<erty> If I've partioned my drive with sda1->/boot, sda4->/ where do i tell it to install the boot loader?  hd0 or sda1?
<dramman> When "Advanced options", what location do I specify for "Device for boot loader installation"?  "(hd0)", /dev/sda or /dev/sda1?
<dramman> why would you unselect "Install boot loader"?  ...If I had a working lilo from a previous KnoppMyth install, could I choose not to install grub?  Would lilo be able to then boot MythBuntu?
<mandje> could you install xubuntu and later make it a mythbuntu?
<mandje> or at first do the frontend install and later make it a backend.  just something to diminish the drive space required bus make it a linux system for the moment.
<mandje> *but
<laga> mandje: sure. but if you're going to use mythtv, drive space shouldn't be an issue ;)
<mandje> laga: what is your 'sure' referring to?   and drive space wont be an issue in the future.  just for the moment it is.
<laga> mandje: "sure, both options will work, but probably won't save you a lot of space"
<mandje> laga: tnx. but the mythbuntu pages report a minimum space needed of 20GB for the backend.. so there's got to be a significant difference in space between frontend/backend or xubuntu/mythbuntu.
<mandje> i'm now installing mythbuntu in a virtualbox. just to see what gives.
<laga> mandje: backend implies recording. the biggest part of those 20GB will be for recordings.
<laga> 20GB is not a lot of recordings, though.
<mandje> oh ok.. so that's just reserved space. not used up after install.
<mandje> all the myth use is for later. when i removed the XP install from that machine. can't do that now.
<Cybertoy> hi... I finally have liveTV and can get a channel .. but have no audio ... audio working though for music or videos... any pointers to what might be wrong?
<mandje> with default install there's not a swap made?
<fstxx> Cybertoy: you have a bt8xx card? Is btaudio loaded
<cosmic> HI @ ALL
<cosmic> I have set up an Client System with only the mythfrontend installed on it. I can start the frontend but when i try to switch to live tv i get : CouldnT connect to Master Backend ? i have checked the IPs in the settings of Master and client and it looks good , where do i have to change something? has anyone a hint for me , please
<rwalker> Anyone know how to change the keyring manager password?  Want to set it to blank to stop it from prompting...
<Cybertoy> fstxx: tnx for the reply ... (just saw it now) ... I have a nvidia alc833 onboard audio
<Cybertoy> ok .. I fixed it
<Cybertoy> the upmix setting screwed it up
<Cybertoy> setting it to Passive worked.
<Solarbaby> I shouldn't have drank so much this morning now my vision is blurry
<ille_> is there any debug symbols available for mythfrontend , to make a backtrace?
<laga> even better. you can let apport create a backtrace for you.
<laga> enable it in /etc/default/apport, reload the apport service, make sure that apport-gtk is installed, make it crash and file a bug report. yay.
<ille_> thanx I will try that.
<ille_> ok, i changed enabled=1 in /etc/default/apport and installed apport-gtk and sudo /etc/default/apport restart , but nothing happens after the seg fault.
<laga> ille_: sudo /etc/init.d/apport restart i guess?
<laga> maybe you'll have to run "apport-cli" instead, in a terminal
<ille_> laga: exactly
<ille_> laga: No pending crash reports. Try --help for more information.
<ille_> laga: will reboot, brb
<ille_> laga: haha, Sorry, the program "mythfrontend.real" closed unexpectedly, bla bla bla your computer does not have enough memory to analyze the problem..  top shows 1008048k free..
<laga> oops :(
<ille_> maybe file a bug on apport
<laga> try apport-cli then..
<ille_> No pending crash reports.
<ille_> time to compile ...
<laga> you can also get the ddebs from
<laga> http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/
<laga> just add it like a normal repo to sources.list
<laga> and run apt-get update and you'll get some dbgsyms debs you can install.
<ille_> aha
<ille_> sudo apt-get install libmyth-0.21-0-dbgsym mythtv-frontend-dbgsym any more?
<laga> that ought to be enough
<ille_> gdb likes mythfrontend.real now :)
<ille_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11314/
<mandje> ok ik zit in de gui van parted.  xubuntu install.  windows staat er al op. ik wil zoveel mogelijk ruimte voor xubuntu.  toch maar 'manual' optie kiezen dan?
<mandje> ja en windows moet er voorlopig nig even op blijven dus.
<mandje> sorry  wrong channel
<laga> i wasn't going to say it :)
<jduggan> damnright, i dont read hebrew
 * jduggan grins
<mandje> lol
<laga> i was going to try to reply, but i read "parted" and i didn't want anyone to fry their hard disks ;)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-05-11
<Buckaboobob> anyone around to answer a DVB-S tuning question?
<MythbuntuGuest63> Hi anyone been able to get a snapstream remote to work?
<seared> howdy. I just installed 8.04 fresh, and the kernel metapackage, but I can't even get through make xconfig/menuconfig. Any idea where to look?
<Jinxed-> I am interested in setting up a media server where I can stream my music and compressed videos. I would like to be able to access these from remote sites. I also want to be able to watch the movies and play music in different rooms in my house. Is there a way to do this with Ubuntu? I had heard some people mention MythTv and Jinzora, has anyone had any experience with either of these?
<rhpot1991> Jinxed-: mythtv is made up of a backend and a frontend, multiple FE's can access a BE, and then there are things like mythweb that would let you stream some content over the interweb
<rhpot1991> so with the right setup you could accomplish much of what you want with mythtv
<juice> anyone know how to get an imon ultrabay to work on ubuntu 8.04?
<MythbuntuGuest26> Hey, i'm looking for help trying to set up LIRC.... any ideas?
<juice> so i just upgraded ubuntu from 7.10 to 8.04 and i want to put mythtv on it. i have an ADS HDTV tv tuner card too. (not installed). what should i do first?
<Balachmar> Hi, can I take the database and recordings with me from a feisty fawn+ mythtv installation to a brand new mythbuntu install?
<Vinconzo> hi
<Vinconzo> hold on
<Vinconzo> brb
<vinconzo> and back again
<vinconzo> ok
<vinconzo> can mythbuntu auto-configure my monitors?
<vinconzo> for example, if i install it on a normal VGA Monitor, can i afterwards still use it on a composite TV?
<vinconzo> or a DVI tv?
<hugolp> vinconzo:  yes
<vinconzo> ok
<vinconzo> becouse i had normal ubuntu on another pc, and it totally didnt work there
<hugolp> mmm then you may have problems
<vinconzo> it's got an nvidea geforce2 videocard, is that a problem?
<hugolp> what video card you have?
<hugolp> vinconzo:  it shouldnt
<vinconzo> ok
<vinconzo> thanks a lot
<vinconzo> mythtv is easy to use , right?
<hugolp> well, I have been using it for a year and a half. Before I had never used linux before and I set it up
<vinconzo> according to the screenshotsthey really are
<vinconzo> ok
<hugolp> yes, mythtv is really easy to use
<vinconzo> nice
<hugolp> the only problem you can have is problems with linux drivers. But if you check in the internet before buying hardware and make sure the hardware you buy is suported, you wont have any problem
<vinconzo> well, ill see how it goes, i think
<vinconzo> it's pretty standard stuff
<vinconzo> i got it for free from a guy @ church
<vinconzo> so ill download mythbuntu then
<hugolp> from church? the place where they explain the stories?
<hugolp> thats the last place I would think I could get a computer from
<vinconzo> aw well
<vinconzo> im in a pretty neat church
<hugolp> it seems so
<vinconzo> they dont really forbid things, like the catholics like to do
<hugolp> vinconzo:  I would say now linux is easier to use than windows if you dont find any drivers problems, and mythtv is one of the easier to use software for linux
<hugolp> so you should be fine
<vinconzo> they allow gays, condoms, drinking and even pot smoking (im dutch)
<vinconzo> as long as i dont get an addiction, becouse then it would be a (? dont know the english word)
<vinconzo> well like a fake god
<vinconzo> becouse you need that addiction :)
<hugolp> that sounds even fun
<vinconzo> but im off to download
<vinconzo> but the 10 commandements remain there though
<vinconzo> but thats mostly laws everdybody pretty mucht uses
<vinconzo> eg dont kill dont steal, etc.
<hugolp> of course
<vinconzo> ah its downloading
<vinconzo> btw
<vinconzo> is it also possible to stop mythtv at some point, and play MAME, or some other game?
<vinconzo> w8 nm
<hugolp> vinconzo:  I dont use mythgames, but if MAME is an outside program, mythtv is like any other linux program and alt+tab works
<hugolp> I have mytht on the backgroun watching tv ritgh now while im talking with you
<mandje> there's no wubi install for mythbuntu?
<crazy_bus> should I follow this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_Gutsy_Backend_Frontend_Desktop even though I'm using kubuntu hardy?
<rockhound> hi everyone. I am struggling with spdif output on an alc888 onboard chip .. it works with max audio channels set to stereo ... but as soon as I would like to pass-through something or set max audio channels to 5.1 all goes quite ...
<rockhound> any suggestions for this issue?
<wild_oscar> hi there
<wild_oscar> is there an irc channel for support with lirc?
<crazy_bus> wild_oscar: there's lirc but there's only one person in it
<wild_oscar> yes, so I've seen
<cosmic_> hi @ all
<cosmic_> I cant switch to LiveTV , log Error : http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/212887/
<cosmic_> Could anyone give me a hint , how such an error can happen ? i think that i have to manipulate the sql DB , rigtht ?
<bazzawill_eee> hmm not sure you might want to try repairing db in mythweb
<bazzawill_eee> have you tried rebooting?
<cosmic_> yes , i tried both
<cosmic_> repair and reboot
<cosmic_> i just wonder how he got this DATE of the past !?!?
<bazzawill_eee> ah didn't notice that check date in a terminal
<cosmic_> everything is working fine .... i really dont understand
<crazy_bus> Mythbuntu control centre is downloading additional package file.  At no time has it told me what these are.  Is there anyway to find out?
<rockhound> what exactly does the 5.1 max audio selection do?
<laga> crazy_bus: it's displaying what it's downloading, right?
<crazy_bus> laga: no, it just says downloading file 5 of 24 at xkB/s
<crazy_bus> laga: I just installed mythbuntu-desktop like the guide said (even though I don't want xfce) so I have no idea what else mythbuntu control centre wants
<laga> crazy_bus: oh. it's probably just updating the package index then. unless it's displaying package names of course :)
<crazy_bus> laga: what does it need to download for the package index (it's being downloading something for a while now)
<laga> well, it downloads a list of packages available on the mirrors.
<crazy_bus> laga: is this a separate package list to apt-get?
<laga> no
<crazy_bus> laga: why is it getting them in the mythbuntu control centre bar instead of the usual synaptic or adept?
<rockhound> when I enable 5.1 max audio, all audio is gone via spdif coax
<laga> crazy_bus: why not? ;) it uses the python apt bindings to do all the work.
<crazy_bus> laga: it doesn't matter much.  But it's annoying for it to redownload every package list file and not tell you what exactly it's downloading.
<laga> let me check
<laga> what exactly did you do to get it to download stuff?
<crazy_bus> installed mythbuntu-desktop from this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_Gutsy_Backend_Frontend_Desktop  Then selected primarybackend, frontend, and kubuntudesktop was already installed.  Then I hit apply
<Jinxed-> MythTv-- can I set it up to experiment with and still use my computer as normal, and can I easily uninstall if I wanted to?
 * Penfold hrms. Okay.  Why is my PVR150 not behaving? :) I get white flyback lines on black, despite the fact that v4c2-ctl reckons I'm listening on composite 1 (same on 2).
<Penfold> v4l2-ctl, even
<laga> flyback lines?
<laga> maybe you've got an issue with ground hum
<Penfold> and no picture, otherwise.
 * Penfold is starting to suspect that the SCART to composite lead he has doesn't work.
<crazy_bus> I followed the installation guide.  But I'm not sure how to scan for channels.  Channel scanner in channel editor is greyed out
<Jinxed-> Can someone help me get MythTv running?
<cosmic_> Jinxed-:  wheres your problem ?
<Jinxed-> Well I don't know where to start... I started with the doumentation
<Jinxed-> and it just took me to a mythbuntu download page
<Jinxed-> to start with I don't know if I should upgrade to 8.04
<Jinxed-> from 7.10
<Jinxed-> or does it matter
<Jinxed-> or is mythbuntu a completly different os,
<cosmic_> different to what ?
<Jinxed-> then ubuntu
<cosmic_> no , its not
<Jinxed-> I want MythWeb
<cosmic_> ok
<Jinxed-> basically so I can have movies/music remotly
<Jinxed-> when I am on the road
<Jinxed-> I don't even have a tv tuner
<cosmic_> ???
<Jinxed-> maybe I would get one eventually but right now I just want a media server
<cosmic_> you just want video and music for streaming ???
<Jinxed-> I mean I don't have the stuff for the dvr part of myth tv
<Jinxed-> I just want to be able to acess my compress movies and music
<Jinxed-> and stream them
<Jinxed-> remotly
<cosmic_> sudo apt-get install gnump3d
<Jinxed-> I take it mythtv isn't for me?
<cosmic_> gnump3d is a streaming server , mythtv isnt meant for that what you want at the mom
<Jinxed-> alright
<Jinxed-> you ever hear of jinzora?
<cosmic_> mom plz
<cosmic_> yes i heard about it
<cosmic_> whats with it ?
<cosmic_> gnump3d is more rudimently
<Jinxed-> hmm
<Jinxed-> So I did the apt-get ... now what lol
<cosmic_> but it does everything i need , to hear my music  everywhere i want
<cosmic_> vi /etc/gnum3d/*.conf
<cosmic_> wait .... i have to look after the name of the config file
<cosmic_> what a suprise ! ;)
<Jinxed-> lol
<cosmic_> /etc/gnump3d/gnump3d.conf
<cosmic_> now configure it ... Port = XX  , hostname = XXXXX.XX  , Music and Vid Dir = /foo/bar
<cosmic_> ok ?
<Jinxed-> hmm
<Jinxed-> this is my first time doing anything like this... I don't know what you mean
<cosmic_> ok
<cosmic_> where is your server ? at home ?
<Jinxed-> well I need to get one running
<cosmic_> ???
<Jinxed-> I wanted to start off getting a server going at home
<cosmic_> ok , fine
<Jinxed-> I thought that was what gnump3d was
<Jinxed-> was a server
<Jinxed-> well to make your computer into a server
<cosmic_> your computer is an SERVER as long as he serves a service :)
<Jinxed-> ha
<cosmic_> open the file /etc/gnump3d/gnump3d.conf
<cosmic_> with a texteditor of your choice
<crazy_bus> I followed the installation guide.  But I'm not sure how to scan for channels.  Channel scanner in channel editor is greyed out
<cosmic_> you have to be privileged as root
<cosmic_> crazy_bus:  no tv tuner installed or no binding
<crazy_bus> cosmic_ the tv tuner is I think set up.  It works in other programs and it seems to be detected in mythtv setup.  I don't know what binding is
<cosmic_> tell me al the points wich are listet in mythtv-setup
<cosmic_> i just know the german words for it
<cosmic_> by the way ..sorry for my englisch guys
<Jinxed-> its fine
<cosmic_> Jinxed-:  did you open it ?
<Jinxed-> yeah
<Jinxed-> I have the conf file open
<cosmic_> read trough it and search for a point , where you have to give the location of the  "MUSIC-Directory"
<cosmic_> tell me al the points wich are listet in mythtv-setup @ crazy_bus
<crazy_bus> cosmic_ in capture card settings?
<cosmic_> no , in the main menu
<cosmic_> @ crazy_bus
<crazy_bus> cosmic_ 1. General 2. Capture cards 3. Video sources 4. Input connections 5. Channel editor 6. Storage directory
<cosmic_> do you have edited 4. Input connections ???
<cosmic_> and  3. Video sources
<Jinxed-> hmm I am unable to mount my external drive to tranfer the music
<Jinxed-> shit I think it is formated NTFS
<Jinxed-> is there anyway to get the music off it?
<cosmic_> yes
<cosmic_> there is always a way in  Ubuntu
<cosmic_> but i hope we want make the chann admins angry because thes theme is absolut OFF-TOPIC ;)
<cosmic_> i'l back in some secs
<Jinxed-> alright
<crazy_bus> cosmic_ I edited those both again and now it's ungreyed
<tgm4883_laptop> IIRC, NTFS drives should auto mount in hardy
<crazy_bus> is there meant to be a mouse cursor.  As mine is invisible in mythtv except when hovering over text input boxes
<cosmic_> crazy_bus:  now good luck , by scanning
<cosmic_> crazy_bus:  mouse ?? , i think you can select deactivate MOUSE in the GENERAL Menu
<cosmic_> Jinxed-:  give me a paste of your dmesg
<crazy_bus> cosmic_I'm just wondering about setup.  As it's hard to select things when you cant see the mouse
<Jinxed-> cosmic_, do you recommend that I upgrade to hardy before doing much more?
<cosmic_> crazy_bus:  it is easy when you use your keyboard  | UP and Down Arrows for next or prev
<tgm4883_laptop> crazy_bus, the mouse should be hidden
<Jinxed-> cosmic_, I will be back soon. I am upgrading to hardy heron
<cosmic_> Jinxed-:  i dont recommend , because support hasnt ended yet , only if you have known bugs , witch are disturbing you
<Jinxed-> oh
<Jinxed-> alright
<Jinxed-> what is a dmesg then
<cosmic_> but your free
<Jinxed-> dmesg then
<cosmic_> oh
<cosmic_> i see
<cosmic_> open a terminal
<Jinxed-> k
<cosmic_> APLICATIOS - Tools - Terminal
<Jinxed-> have it open
<cosmic_> i hope thats what you read in an english version
<cosmic_> ok
<cosmic_> now max the window
<cosmic_> oh by the way , dont now anymore .. can you read from your external device ... or didnt even mount work ?
<Jinxed-> I couldn't get it to work
<cosmic_> ok
<cosmic_> now type DMESG in your terminal but  in lower case
<Jinxed-> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11440/
<cosmic_> did you unplug it ?
<Jinxed-> I turned it off
<cosmic_> plug it in , turn it on
<Jinxed-> alright
<cosmic_> and then crate a directory in /media
<cosmic_> for example
<cosmic_> sudo mkdir /media/extern
<Jinxed-> ok
<Jinxed-> done
<cosmic_> sudo chown  YOURuSERnAME:users /media/extern
<Jinxed-> done
<cosmic_> sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb1 /media/extern
<Jinxed-> $LogFile indicates unclean shutdown (0, 0)
<Jinxed-> Failed to mount '/dev/sdb1': Operation not supported
<Jinxed-> Mount is denied because NTFS is marked to be in use. Choose one action:
<Jinxed-> Choice 1: If you have Windows then disconnect the external devices by
<Jinxed->           clicking on the 'Safely Remove Hardware' icon in the Windows
<Jinxed->           taskbar then shutdown Windows cleanly.
<Jinxed-> Choice 2: If you don't have Windows then you can use the 'force' option for
<Jinxed->           your own responsibility. For example type on the command line:
<Jinxed->             mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/extern -o force
<Jinxed->     Or add the option to the relevant row in the /etc/fstab file:
<Jinxed->             /dev/sdb1 /media/extern ntfs-3g defaults,force 0 0
<cosmic_> PLEASE use NO-PASTEbin SERVICES !!!!!!!
<Jinxed-> sorry
<cosmic_> np
<cosmic_> paste me the output of :   mount
<cosmic_> you see every device witch is mounted yet
<cosmic_> is the device sdb1 in the output ?
<Jinxed-> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11443/
<Jinxed-> I am not sure what you are asking
<cosmic_> hmn
<cosmic_> I dont know this Error message of mount
<cosmic_> try Choice 2
<cosmic_> how long do you use Linux Jinxed-
<Jinxed-> well we had to do all our programming in redhat at school
<Jinxed-> but I know windows better
<Jinxed-> everything was already configured
<Jinxed-> at school
<cosmic_> np
<Jinxed-> alright
<cosmic_> but you have to read more about linux ...
<Jinxed-> mounted the harddrive
<Jinxed-> !
<Jinxed-> where at?
<cosmic_> look into the output of :     mount
<cosmic_> its alwys : DEVICE  on MOUNPOINT
<cosmic_> sdb1 is the 1 partition of device sdb
<Jinxed-> should I put my music in /var/music
<cosmic_> you can .. but you dont must
<cosmic_> you dont have too
<cosmic_> your free
<Jinxed-> haha alright
<cosmic_> hi crazy_bus
<Jinxed-> when I try to copy my music it says error
<Jinxed-> you don't have permission
<cosmic_> error ?
<cosmic_> sudo chown -R YourUserName:users  /media/extern
<Jinxed-> nevermind I am just putting it in a different folder
<crazy_bus> hi cosmic_ didn't mean to leave, I shut the wrong window
<cosmic_> crazy_bus:  you dont have to say sorry to me
<crazy_bus> I just wish my remote would work properly.  Volume and the number buttons work as well as play/pause. (using a kde program) but the other keys don't work and I'm having difficulty knowing what to do in mythtv
<cosmic_> dont know the right english words for what i mean , sorry
<cosmic_> crazy_bus:  i dont know how to manipulate the key functions , i just use lirc
<crazy_bus> maybe my device isn't lirc compatible
<cosmic_> did you try ?
<Jinxed-> ok i put a couple gigs worth in... enough to get a server running
<cosmic_> or google for it ?
<cosmic_> Jinxed-:  SORRY but , would you be so kind to explain  "i put a couple gigs worth in..." , plz
<crazy_bus> cosmic_ it's a avermedia tv card, which I selected.  And it didn't give me any errors.  But all of the buttons still aren't working
<cosmic_> explain in other words !
<cosmic_> crazy_bus:  where did you select them ?
<Jinxed-> cosmic_, I just put a few gigs of music into the music folder so I have some music now
<cosmic_> Jinxed-:  Do you have your Music local ?
<crazy_bus> cosmic_ I selected it from the list in mythbuntu control centre
<Jinxed-> I put it in the main folder/music
<cosmic_> ok, crazy_bus : try $irrecord ..... Jinxed- : go back to your gnump3d.conf
<cosmic_> Jinxed-:  search for the value to change to your music folder
<Jinxed-> /home/kyle/Music
<cosmic_> did you change it in gnump3d.conf
<Jinxed-> yeah
<Jinxed-> and I loaded amarok
<cosmic_> thers a point : port = 8888
<Jinxed-> yeah
<cosmic_> change the value to a port you are able to a port of your choice or leave it and REMEMBER it
<Jinxed-> can I change it to 1234?
<cosmic_> change the value to a port Number of your choice  or leave it and REMEMBER it
<Jinxed-> ok
<Jinxed-> remembered
<cosmic_> ok
<cosmic_> mom
<cosmic_> the point : binding_host =
<Jinxed-> yeah
<cosmic_> there has to be an uncommented "binding_host=IPAdressOfYourServer"
<Jinxed-> #=comment?
<cosmic_> do you have a second PC in your Network ?
<Jinxed-> yeah
<Jinxed-> multiple
<cosmic_> yes # = comment
<Jinxed-> ok saved
<Jinxed-> with my ip address
<cosmic_> mom , there is something with security
<cosmic_> i have to go to toilette to recycle my BEER ! ;)
<Jinxed-> haha
<Jinxed-> alright
<crazy_bus> can't get irrecord to work
<Jinxed-> crazy_bus, he went to go pee
<cosmic_> I LOVE German BEER ;)
<cosmic_> so
<cosmic_> Jinxed-: in your music directory must be a file called .password
<crazy_bus> irrecord: could not init hardware (lircd running ? --> close it, check permissions)
<cosmic_> create it and type : USERNAME:PASSWORD:x
<cosmic_> crazy_bus:  is lirc running ?
<cosmic_> no!
<cosmic_> get it run
<cosmic_> :)
<cosmic_> crazy_bus:  give me the name of your remote unit
<cosmic_> see dmesg
<Jinxed-> cosmic_, I am not finding the password file
<Jinxed-> ohhhh do i have to make the file?
<cosmic_> you have to create it
<crazy_bus> cosmic_it's part of this tv card [ 1549.184371] sp887x_initial_setup: firmware upload... sp887x: firmware upload complete
<cosmic_> paste me your dmesg @ crazy_bus
<Jinxed-> so in the form:  USERNAME:PASSWORD:x
<cosmic_> :x ??? you mean the vi command to save !?! right !?!
<Jinxed-> ?
<Jinxed-> I don't use vi
<cosmic_> in the form : USERNAME:PASSWORD
<Jinxed-> I use gedit
<Jinxed-> alright
<Jinxed-> makes sense
<Jinxed-> done
<crazy_bus> ah got irrecord to start by using root
<cosmic_> now go to a client an run a web browser ... browse for "SERVERIP:SERVERPORT"
<cosmic_> sorry, do an : sudo /etc/init.d/gnump3d restart      on the server before
<cosmic_> @ Jinxed-
<Jinxed-> huh
<crazy_bus> pff.
<cosmic_> crazy_bus:  it schould start without being root to
<cosmic_> but newer mind ..
<cosmic_> go ahead for the first
<crazy_bus> irrecord: error reading from /dev/lircd  irrecord: Success Segmentation fault
<cosmic_>  paste me your dmesg @ crazy_bus
<Jinxed-> cosmic_, alright I did the sudo command now what am I supose to do in firefox?
<cosmic_> http://YOURIPADRESSOFSERVER:YOURCHOOSENPORT
<crazy_bus> cosmic_    http://www.pastebin.ca/1014864
<Jinxed-> I did that and it didn't do anything
<cosmic_> [   39.562257] input: bttv IR (card=124) as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1e.0/0000:05:04.0/input/input7
<cosmic_> your using hardy right @ crazy_bus
<crazy_bus> cosmic_ yes
<cosmic_> give me a mom crazy_bus
<cosmic_> so Jinxed- what does your browser say ?
<Jinxed-> Server not found
<cosmic_> mom
<cosmic_> 2 posibilities , no network connectivity or not the right port
<cosmic_> standard port of gnump3d is 8888
<cosmic_> my server listens on 192.168.0.10
<cosmic_> so i would type in firefox : 192.168.0.10:8888
<Jinxed-> oh you mean local ip
<Jinxed-> I did like 69.209.XXX.XXX
<cosmic_> your external IP ?
<Jinxed-> yeah
<cosmic_> extern of local Area Network ?
<cosmic_> Fuck
<cosmic_> ;)
<cosmic_> local
<cosmic_> for the first ...
<cosmic_> i will healp you when it works local , for final
<Jinxed-> so i need to change that on my conf file
<cosmic_> you always have to change the conf , for doing well
<cosmic_> ;)
<Jinxed-> haha
<Jinxed-> so the binding_host is my local ip?
<cosmic_> jap
<Jinxed-> jap?
<cosmic_> crazy_bus: sorry, this will take longer
<cosmic_> YEAH !
<cosmic_> jap is YEAH on german slang ;)
<Jinxed-> how do i find my local ip
<cosmic_> terminal -> type : ifconfig
<cosmic_> instead of IPCNFIG
<cosmic_> IPCONFIG
<cosmic_> in lower case , plz
<Jinxed-> 192.168.2.27 ?
<Jinxed-> sound right
<cosmic_> sounds good to me
<Jinxed-> ok save restart?
<cosmic_> jap
<cosmic_> and now go to a client
<cosmic_> an enjoy STREAMING MUSIC
<cosmic_> how long do you use Linux @ crazy_bus
<Jinxed-> haha still says unable to find server
<cosmic_> WHAT ?
<cosmic_> no way
<cosmic_> ;)
<crazy_bus> cosmic_ two or so years
<cosmic_> ping the IP on your client
<Jinxed-> when i did  sudo /etc/init.d/gnump3d restart
<Jinxed-> it said
<Jinxed-> Restarting gnump3d: start-stop-daemon: warning: failed to kill 20844: No such process
<Jinxed-> gnump3d.
<cosmic_> oh
<crazy_bus> *without dual boot.  One and off before
<cosmic_> do a : ps auxfww | grep gnump3d
<cosmic_> crazy_bus:  i just wanted to know
<cosmic_> thx
<cosmic_> you have to edit your hardware.conf
<cosmic_> the driver you need is : devinput  , because it seems to me to be an usb device , right ?
<Jinxed-> ping?
<cosmic_> damn fuck , i think my english gets better by every BEER ;)
<cosmic_> Jinxed-:  TERMINAL -> $ping IPADRESS
<Jinxed-> lol
<cosmic_> without $
<crazy_bus> cosmic_ no it's a pci tv card with a infra red plugged into it.  Kde works with some of the buttons (keyboard like ones, but not the more exotic ones)
<cosmic_> do you recognize that too @ Jinxed- ? ;)
<cosmic_> how did you insall lirc @ crazy_bus
<cosmic_> compile
<cosmic_> ??
<crazy_bus> cosmic_ no though apt-get
<Jinxed-> umm whats going on
<Jinxed-> terminal is goin on
<cosmic_> what do you read @ Jinxed- ?
<cosmic_> whitch distro do you have @ crazy_bus
<Jinxed-> 64 bytes from 192.168.2.27: icmp_seq=84 ttl=64 time=0.022 ms
<cosmic_> distri
<Jinxed-> etc
<crazy_bus> cosmic_ kubuntu 8.04
<Jinxed-> lots of them
<Jinxed-> how do i get them to stop
<cosmic_> you can cancel that with pressing "STRG + C"
<Jinxed->  192.168.2.27 ping statistics ---
<Jinxed-> 127 packets transmitted, 127 received, 0% packet loss, time 125997ms
<cosmic_> crazy_bus:  I dondt know 8.04 so good , are there all modules installed to ?
<cosmic_> too
<crazy_bus> cosmic_ mythbuntu modules?  If so I installed mythbuntu-desktop and all its dependicies
<cosmic_> i meant lirc modules, but they should have been installed with muthbuntu
<Jinxed-> cosmic_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11454/
<cosmic_> Jinxed-:  on Terminal do : telnet IPOFSERVER  PORTNUMBER
<Jinxed-> when I typed gnump3d
<cmdln> mmm my hauppage 350 grey remote does not seem be registering
<crazy_bus> lirc, liblircclient, kdelirc are all installed
<Jinxed-> Trying 192.168.2.27...
<Jinxed-> telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<cosmic_> does gnump3d have permissions to acces this DIRECTORY ? @ Jinxed-
<Jinxed-> je ne sa pas
<Jinxed-> i don't know
<cosmic_> oh
<cosmic_> so know its on to you
<cosmic_> check in the gnump3d.conf the user= whitsch gnump3d is running
<cosmic_> is this user the owner of the gnump3d root directory or even in the group ?
<Jinxed-> there is only one user
<cosmic_> witch one ?
<Jinxed-> kyle
<cosmic_> crazy_bus:  Is ther another package you cann install ... starting with lirc ?
<Jinxed-> if I give you remote acess can you figure out what your asking
<cosmic_> But it will not help you !
<crazy_bus> cosmic_ input lirc
<Jinxed-> I can see what your doing
<Jinxed-> and you can explain
<Jinxed-> I have to pee! God I love processed hot choclate
<cosmic_> you have to learn by yourself , otherwse i have to help you everytime you try to make an Computer to a wonder PC ! ;)
<Jinxed-> lol
<cosmic_> löl
<cosmic_> input lirc ???
<cosmic_> thats never a package name
<cosmic_> lirc-modules-source
<cosmic_> thats a package name
<cosmic_> :)
<Jinxed-> back
<crazy_bus> inputlirc zeroconf lirc daemon
<crazy_bus>  /\ cosmic_
<crazy_bus> cosmic_ now irrecord is working.  Any chance you can guide me though it.  It's 3am and my brain has stopped
<cosmic_> if  i try : sudo apt-get install lir      and then i press double TAB  , none of your package names apear
<cosmic_> @ crazy_bus
<cosmic_> Jinxed-: the löl was for you
<cosmic_> by the way ..
<cosmic_> ok
<laga> for the record: inputlirc is a valid package (and quite a nice one for some cases ;))
<cosmic_> so do something stupid and let gnump3d run as your user ... by editing the config file !
<crazy_bus> cosmic_ http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/inputlirc
<Jinxed-> ok
<Jinxed-> I got the conf file open
<cosmic_> i am sorry , crazy_bus , didnt see that
<cmdln> when I run irw and press buttons on my grey hauppage remote nothing is spit back out
<cosmic_> Jinxed-: dont just open it .... read for what i am telling you
<crazy_bus> cosmic_ irw is spitting out the proper things.  What do I do next?
<Jinxed-> so the part that says #  user = nobody  # Some comment
<cosmic_> Whats the meaning of : "for the record:"  ??? Could anyone explain it in other words ?
<cosmic_> please
<Jinxed-> for the record: I want to make sure you know I said this
<Jinxed-> alright
<Jinxed-> so am i supose to uncomment out the user part and put kyle?
<cosmic_> crazy_bus:  COOL ,know create a ".lircrc" File for myth and mplayer in case you use that .... in format :http://paste.ubuntu.com/11457/
<cosmic_> Jinxed-: , THX
<cosmic_> jap, but remember thats the bad way of configuring a service !!!!! its just for TEST !!!!
<cosmic_> @ Jinxed-
<cosmic_> in the World of OS , every Service should run regulary as a own user , in my oppinion
<Jinxed-> ok
<Jinxed-> did it
<crazy_bus> cosmic_ so I have to set every key manually in a text file?
<cosmic_> laga:  thanks for the hint
<cosmic_> i just know it that way , sorry crazy_bus
<cosmic_> Jinxed-: restart gnump3d
<cosmic_> then try again
<Jinxed-> ok did it
<cosmic_> then try again from a client
<Jinxed-> still onthing
<cosmic_> was there a error by starting gnump3d again ?
<Jinxed-> yeah
<cosmic_> lol
<cosmic_> would you please be so kind and tell it to me ?
<cosmic_> i cant see your Monitor
<Jinxed-> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11458/
<Jinxed-> sorry had to pastebin ;)
<cosmic_> np
<cosmic_> give me a mom i isnatll it on my pc and try
<Jinxed-> lol alright
<crazy_bus> I'm to lazy to do it by hand.  So I found this cool website to do the config for me http://lircconfig.commandir.com/
<Jinxed-> hahaha i think i figured it out
<cosmic_> yes ? Jinxed-
<crazy_bus> thanks for all your help cosmic_.  I must sleep now
<Jinxed-> music != Music
<cosmic_> crazy_bus:  your welcome
<cosmic_> crazy_bus: you did most of it by your own , thats cool
<cosmic_> GOOD NIGHT !
<crazy_bus> is mythtv constantly stealing my tv card.  Because the frontend is closed.  But kaffeine now won't load the tv card
<cosmic_> crazy_bus: you can decide , in the mythtv.setup
<cosmic_> crazy_bus: you can decide , in the mythtv-setup
<Jinxed-> cosmic_ woot! new problem
<laga> "open on demand" might break EIT scanning
<cosmic_> woot ?
<Jinxed-> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11459/
<cosmic_> what the hell is that for a word ?
<Jinxed-> woot means like alright
<Jinxed-> sweert
<Jinxed-> sweet
<cosmic_> lol
<Jinxed-> awesome
<cosmic_> ok
<cosmic_> you have changed the user= VALUE to your local user , and your local user hasnt got acces (write) to the directory : /var/log/gnump3d/
<crazy_bus> cosmic_ ta, found the option.  Now to sleep and tommorow figure out how to link xmltv for my country
<cosmic_> cause of running a service with your username is stupid .... PLEASE DONT CHANGE THE RIGHTS OF THE /VAR/LOG/ DIR !!!
<Jinxed-> lol
<cosmic_> Good LUCK crazy_bus
<cosmic_> You will figure it out , i know that
<Jinxed-> I was just going to put the log in a different file
<cosmic_> jap , thats the rigth way Jinxed-
<cmdln> grr
<cosmic_> Dont forget running gnump3d as Kyle ... is just for testing ... OK ?
<cmdln> so if I cat /dev/lirc0 and press buttons i get some characters spit back. But I cant seem to get irw to give me back any registered keys
<cosmic_> HEy cmdln , dont be so angry
<Jinxed-> any place special i should put it?
<cosmic_> dont know ... /home/kyle   ??? Where do you (your user name ) have qaccess
<cosmic_> ??
<cosmic_> cmdln:  wheres your prob ?
<cmdln> seems to be lirc config
<cosmic_> lirc is started ?
<cmdln> yes
<cosmic_> did you proof that ?
<cosmic_> sorry for my english
<cmdln> /usr/sbin/lircd --device=/dev/lirc0
<cmdln> from ps aux | grep lirc
<cosmic_> ah
<cosmic_> ok
<cosmic_> so what exactly , doesnt work ?
<cosmic_> Jinxed-:  how is it ?
<cmdln> my grey hauppage remote
<cmdln> on my pvr 350
<cosmic_> i have it to
<cmdln> when I run irw and press buttons I get nothing back
<cosmic_> not the PVR 350 , but the remote control the grey
<Jinxed-> hmm
<Jinxed-> i changed it to /home/kyle/software/gnump3d
<Jinxed-> and it still says I don't have permission to write
<cmdln> I do however get stuff if I cat /dev/lirc0 and press buttons, so there is some signal
<cosmic_> i dont remember very well but i thinc you need a lircrc  for displaying keys in "irw"
<cosmic_> type :  chmod 777 /home/kyle/software/  && chmod -R 7777     /home/kyle/software/        DELETE it after testing!!!!!!!!!11
<cosmic_> or undo chmod 777
<cosmic_> cmdln:  didi you irrecord  ???
<cmdln> no
<cosmic_> then do it
<cosmic_> and try out
<Jinxed-> said operation not permitted
<cosmic_> no garuntee
<cosmic_> dont forget sudo @ Jinxed-
<cosmic_> STOP
<Jinxed-> tried it still said
<Jinxed-> kyle@Dell-Lynix:~$ sudo chmod 777 /home/kyle/software/  && chmod -R 7777     /home/kyle/software/
<Jinxed-> chmod: changing permissions of `/home/kyle/software/gnump3d/access.log': Operation not permitted
<Jinxed-> chmod: changing permissions of `/home/kyle/software/gnump3d/error.log': Operation not permitted
<cosmic_> create as user Kyle an directory called : /home/Kyle/lirc
<cosmic_> you have forgotten sudo on the twice , by the way
<cosmic_> on the twice ???? at the second time
<Jinxed-> oh
<Jinxed-> well I just changed it to /home/kyle/lirc/error.log same problem
<Jinxed-> chmod those files?
<cosmic_> ????
<cosmic_> how is that possible ? chown this dir
<cosmic_> now i just think i am tooo DAU , too help you guys
<cosmic_> i will drink a GERMAN BEER , by the way ;)
<cosmic_> your finished @ cmdln ?
<cosmic_> your finished @ Jinxed- ?
<Jinxed-> huh?
<cosmic_> I have to whatch a Video with my girlFirend tonight ... so whats up
<Jinxed-> ok i tried chmod
<cosmic_> did you try chown ?
<Jinxed-> chown?
<Jinxed-> kyle@Dell-Lynix:~$ gnump3d
<Jinxed->   The directory which we will write a record of files being served
<Jinxed->  isn't writable by us - /var/cache/gnump3d/serving.
<Jinxed->   Please fix this by either changing the permissions on that directory
<Jinxed->  or setting an alternate directory by changing the following line:
<Jinxed->     now_playing_path = /var/cache/gnump3d/serving
<cosmic_> chown (-R) user:group  DIR
<Jinxed-> hold on i think it is working
<cosmic_> ???
<Jinxed-> it worked!
<cosmic_> good
<cosmic_> what do you see ?
<Jinxed-> username/password prompt
<cosmic_> and after it ?
<Jinxed-> ugly green/grey gnump3d page
<Jinxed-> with all my music
<cosmic_> so fucking wheres your problem ? ;=)
<Jinxed-> no problem
<cosmic_> now , you have to edit, gnump and you filesystem so , that gnump3d can run as its own user
<Jinxed-> nice
<cosmic_> you dont have to , remember ... YOUR FREE
<cosmic_> but it would be the secured version in my oppinion
<cosmic_> ther are cool themes for gnump3d , just google it
<cosmic_> just google them !
<cosmic_> sorry
<Jinxed-> sorry for what... helping me get my program running
<cosmic_> no sorry for writing shit english
<cosmic_> :)
<cosmic_> or american , as u prefer
<Jinxed-> haha
<cosmic_> :)
<Jinxed-> so what are the next steps to be able to access remotly
<cosmic_> now you have to edit ....... nump3d and your filesystem for reading (executing ) the files by its own user (gnump3d .... or what ubuntu creates for this service) , then i tell you a possibility how to make YOUR OWN SERVER ;)     public
<Jinxed-> what is nump3d
<cosmic_> sorry i meant : gnump3d
<cosmic_> did you try streaming music to a client ?
<Jinxed-> ok so what is the nextstep
<cosmic_> so quick ?
<Jinxed-> it says .m3u
<cosmic_> did you realy changed everything ?
<cosmic_> did you tried to open the .m3u file ? , try it out !
<cosmic_> i am on a recycling way :)
<Jinxed-> i tried it said i don't have the codec
<cosmic_> do you have vlc ? or totem ?
<Jinxed-> no
<cosmic_> what do you use as audio player ?
<cosmic_> you need a client that is compatible to m3u playlists
<Jinxed-> amarok
<cosmic_> ? i dont youse amarok , sorry
<cosmic_> install vlc , thats what i know
<cosmic_> you can deinstall it afterwards by typing : sudo apt-get remove --purge vlc
<Jinxed-> open with
<Jinxed-> how do i find other programs
<cosmic_> you have to google the WORLD or THE FORUMS , why amarok doesnt work @ the mom
<Jinxed-> where are they located
<cosmic_> /usr/bin/
<cosmic_> it should be listet without searching when its installed
<cosmic_> cmdln: are you there ?
<cosmic_> whats your status quo ?
<Jinxed-> cosmic it works with amarok
<Jinxed-> i just had to figure out how to open it with it
<cosmic_> cool , and you did it by your own , thats cool
<Jinxed-> yep
<cosmic_> so is gnump3d working ?
<Jinxed-> now to make it so I can acess this from anywhere
<Jinxed-> yeah
<cosmic_> good
<cosmic_> do you like it ?
<Jinxed-> do i just change my local ip to external ip?
<Jinxed-> yeah
<Jinxed-> its nice
<Jinxed-> eventually maybe get something with a few more features
<cosmic_> ok yes , just change , and make clear thet the route is fine
<Jinxed-> how come the music is now m3u instead of mp3
<cmdln> cosmic_: yeh, i got some of them recorded
<cosmic_> m3u is a  "PLAYLIST FORMAT" it sets the path for the mp3 files and as i think about it some other options too
<cmdln> now irw shows keys
<cmdln> still dont register in myth
<cosmic_> cmdln:  you have created a file by using  irrecord ?
<cmdln> yeh
<cosmic_> thats normal
<cmdln> and i started lircd with that config
<cmdln> restarted myth-backed and mythfrontend
<cosmic_> you have to copy this file in the  ~/mythtv/.lircrc
<Jinxed-> hmm
<Jinxed-> it doesn't work when i put external ip in
<cosmic_> moment
<cosmic_> i mean the file with the format i gave you !
<cosmic_> is the external IP VALUE still VALID ???
<Jinxed-> i just went to whatismyip on google
<Jinxed-> and got it
<Jinxed-> and changed the conf file
<Jinxed-> restarted it
<Jinxed-> and then typed it in
<Jinxed-> and it didn't work
<cosmic_> how do you route it ?
<cmdln> cosmic_: copied the file to /home/mythtv/.lircrc restarted mythbackend and frontend
<cmdln> still no go inside mythtv
<cosmic_> paste the file to me @ cmdln
<cmdln> cant paste it ... no networking to that box atm
<cosmic_> ?????
<cosmic_>  scp ????
<cmdln> no networking at all
<Jinxed-> all i did wa change the binding_host to my external ip
<Jinxed-> what else do i need to do
<Jinxed-> and restarted gnump3d
<cosmic_> does it look like : http://paste.ubuntu.com/11471/
<cosmic_>  how do you route it ? @ Jinxed-
<Jinxed-> route it?
<cmdln> cosmic_: yeah looks similar
<Jinxed-> well i do use a router
<cosmic_> Jinxed-:  look , There is a LAN - LOCAL AREA NETWORK , in witch you clients @ hosts exist and live ... to exist they need a switch ... this is an komponent to connect cleints and hosts ... ...to connect all these clients you need a router .... which routes your LAN ADRESSES to Another IP-Segment .....
<Jinxed-> if that is what you mean
<Jinxed-> alright
<cosmic_>  ...to connect all these clients to the internet you need a router .... which routes your LAN ADRESSES to Another IP-Segment .....
<Jinxed-> yeah
<Jinxed-> i am connected through a router
<cosmic_> ok
<cosmic_> so tell the router to route everything on PORT = YOUREGNUMP3DPORT       TO THE HOST WHERE GNUMP§D IS RUNNING ON ...
<cosmic_> cmdln:  This file is the /etc/lirc/lircd.conf
<cmdln> ok brb
<Jinxed-> how would i do that
<cmdln> going to try to fix the bridge first
<Jinxed-> I don't have acess to the router
<cosmic_> the lircrc file schould look like  this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/11457/
<Jinxed-> cosmic_, do you use any im clients?
<cosmic_> brb ???
<cosmic_> whats that ?
<Jinxed-> =mom
<Jinxed-> i think
<cosmic_> löl
<Jinxed-> be right back
<cosmic_> you think = brb = mom
<cosmic_> oh i see
<cosmic_> :)
<Jinxed-> i don't know what mom means
<Jinxed-> mom= mother for short
<cosmic_> mom = just a moment
<Jinxed-> =brb
<cosmic_> he he
<cosmic_> what is im clients ?
<Jinxed-> msn, aim, yahoo,
<Jinxed-> etcx
<cosmic_> i think i youse yahoo
<cosmic_> i hope so ;)
<Jinxed-> hmm
<Jinxed-> alright
<Jinxed-> well ihave to go right now
<Jinxed-> I have to buy clothes for a meeting tonight
<Jinxed-> Thank you for everything
<cosmic_> tonight ?
<Jinxed-> I am in the US
<cosmic_> are you american ?
<Jinxed-> it is only 2:30 pm here
<cosmic_> oh i see
<Jinxed-> yeah
<cosmic_> löl
<cosmic_> its 8:36 PM over here
<Jinxed-> Anyway thanks again
<cosmic_> ;)
<Jinxed-> adios
<cosmic_> nothing too thanks , good luck
<cosmic_> cu
<cosmic_> hey cmdln how is it ?
<cosmic_> i have to leave soon
<cosmic_> ok i managed it with my girlfriend , i will wait for you ... but i go to toillete a first ;)
<cosmic_> so whats up ? @ cmdln
<cosmic_> there is a half a hour where i can wait ..
<cosmic_> In witch Menu can i setup my recordings Folder ????
<ille_> mythtv-setup 6. storage groups
<cosmic_> ille thx
<Metox> I get the following out put when listing the pci bus. I am not sur if the drivers are instlled ok. How can I check?
<Metox> 02:0b.0 Multimedia video controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture (rev 11)
<Metox> 02:0b.1 Multimedia controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Audio Capture (rev 11)
<Metox> 02:0b.0 0400: 109e:036e (rev 11)
<Metox>         Subsystem: 107d:6609
<Metox>         Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 19
<Metox>         Memory at e0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=4K]
<Metox>         Capabilities: <access denied>
<Metox> 02:0b.1 0480: 109e:0878 (rev 11)
<Metox>         Subsystem: 107d:6609
<Metox>         Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 19
<Metox>         Memory at e0001000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=4K]
<Metox>         Capabilities: <access denied>
<Metox> MythTV does not detect the card, but the OS sees it. What is the easiest way to install the drivers?
<reclusivemonkey> hello everyone
<Corvix> hi everyone, I've been using mythtv for quite a while now, and I still wonder if theres a more convenient way to manage channels in mythtv than the setup channel editor or the mythweb?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-05-04
<ubuntu> guys im running mythbuntu live cd and during database config. it says it cant connect what should i do?
<map7`away> are you trying to connect to a remote mythtv backend?
<ubuntu> no, i never used mythbuntu before
<ubuntu> so i dont know what im supposed to do
<ubuntu> so what do i do when i get to the database config section/
<ubuntu> ?
<map7`away> The live cd is used as a frontend only, to connect to the database you must install it onto a hard drive.
<ubuntu> so how do i run mythtv?
<ubuntu> i want to test it out
<map7> you can either install mythbuntu onto a spare hard drive, or install the mythtv packages for ubuntu
<map7> it's much easier if you have a spare hard drive to just load it up on that
<ubuntu> i tried it on ubuntu and i couldnt get past the config section
<ubuntu> also this is a live usb, it can save data on it
<map7> one tutorial which I've used in the past helped me set it up under ubuntu http://parker1.co.uk/mythtv_ubuntu.php
<ubuntu> can u repaste that link in 1 min im going to boot into ubuntu
<map7> ok
<Brando753> can you repaste thlink
<map7> http://parker1.co.uk/mythtv_ubuntu.php
<Brando753> thanks
<Brando753> where can i get diffrent themes for mythbuntu
<Shadow__X> Brando753, by mythbuntu you mean the os or mythtv
<Brando753> myth tv
<Brando753> but themes for the frontend
<Shadow__X> ok well the correct thing to ask for is mythtv themes
<Shadow__X> go into synaptic and search for mythtv themes
<Shadow__X> there are a bunch in there
<Brando753> also what do you do if you have more then one optic drive,and what do you do if you have virtual drives
<Shadow__X> Brando753,  within configuration on the frontend you handle the optic drives
<Shadow__X> and what do you mean by virtual drives
<Brando753> a mounted iso image
<Shadow__X> that would be handled via mythvideo it should handle it fine
<Brando753> a mounted iso image or just the image
<Shadow__X> certain images work
<Shadow__X> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/User_Manual:Detailed_configuration_Frontend
<neoneddy_> Anyone know where the playback profiles went?   it's now only 1 page.
<neoneddy_> after this recent update all my MKV files playback jumpy
<Shadow__X> neoneddy_, are all your other files jumpy
<neoneddy_> no
<Shadow__X> only hd files?
<neoneddy_> looks like it's just my MKV files, but not even all of them
<Shadow__X> well bitrate changes
<Shadow__X> you can change the playback profile
<neoneddy_> I feel like the system got more unstable with the upgrade
<Shadow__X> have you installed the latest video drivers
<neoneddy_> I think so
<Shadow__X> well unless there is really a reason you shouldnt upgrade
<neoneddy_> now you tell me :-)
<neoneddy_> is there a way to get on the weekly builds?
<Shadow__X> its not like mythtv .22 was there well you didnt ask before
<Shadow__X> you should only upgrade if theres a reason
<neoneddy_> well I was hoping for better HD support and overall tweaks and improvements..
<Shadow__X> like you can upgrade to mythtv .21 fixes because thats good
<neoneddy_> how do  I do that.. I have been digging though the forums and google
<Shadow__X> well then google hasnt beein your friend
<Shadow__X> !fies
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about fies
<Shadow__X> !fixes
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about fixes
<Shadow__X> !build
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about build
<Shadow__X> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<Shadow__X> !hammertime
<Zinn> ━━▊ ━━▊ ━━▊
<neoneddy_> http://mythbuntu.com/auto-builds  I found this
<neoneddy_> but this leads no where
<Shadow__X> yes it does
<Shadow__X> download the repos package
<Shadow__X> hmm
<Shadow__X> unavailable
<neoneddy_> like I said, leads no where :-)
<Shadow__X> !notbroke
<Zinn> If it ain't broke, don't fix it.
<Shadow__X> !playback
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about playback
<neoneddy_> !yourmom
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about yourmom
<Shadow__X> !playback profiles
<Zinn> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Playback_profiles
<neoneddy_> I Played with those a bit.. and it didn;t change much ... the playback is  blocking.. like it's a mpeg decoder issue (internal player)
<Shadow__X> http://xkcd.com/293/
<neoneddy_> yes yes ... I know.. I've tried to do my due diligence and research it first
<neoneddy_> everyone was saying great things about it
<Shadow__X> yeah  i like mythtv
<Shadow__X> i use it what makes it better are the thing syou use with it
<Shadow__X> http://xkcd.com/
<Technophil> Hi There, anyone interested in helping with an install problem to do with a PCI 9400 video card?
<Technophil> Error is "Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!"
<Technophil> This is in a system with 4G RAM.  Problem occurs in both 8.10 and 9.04
<Technophil> Actually it was 3G, now 2G
<KNIGHT3000> Hi, does anyone have a solution for very slow Program Guide navigation? Seems to be fine when viewing a recorded program, but extremely slow (like minutes) when viewing LiveTV
<yunosh> hi, what's up with the gpg keys for the weekly builds?
<KNIGHT3000> is anyone have time to help at this moment?
<KNIGHT3000> I have playback profile as SLIM
<KNIGHT3000> with QT as renderer
<KNIGHT3000> doing some reading, I see this is a known and existing issue
<KNIGHT3000> anything to make it bareable in 9.04?
<jamesd2> am i the only getting this Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-backports/universe/source/Sources.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.45 80] when i do  apt-get update it worked fine for months now i am getting this
<neoneddy_> wierd things are a foot
<MythbuntuGuest02> heya all
<MythbuntuGuest02> i'm thinking this is a linux program right??? nothing in the requirements said that
<neoneddy_> I suppose it was assumed
<MythbuntuGuest02> :) just wanted to be sure :)
<neoneddy_> there are a few good windows options
<neoneddy_> mythfront end will work on OS X as well
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest02: mythbuntu is best described as mythtv + ubuntu
<yunosh> what's up with the gpg keys for the weekly builds?
<rhpot1991> google each one if you aren't familiar with them
<yunosh> jamesd2: gutsy is probably not supported anymore, ie. archived now
<MythbuntuGuest02> k thanx
<jamesd2> yunosh, what does mythbuntu use now, that can replace this?
<jamesd2> preferably something tested.
<yunosh> jamesd2: mythbuntu always uses ubuntu under the hood. thus the name ;)
<jamesd2> do you have a source.list file or a change to make my system up to date
<yunosh> read the mythbuntu/ubuntu docs about how to upgrade to newer versions
<jamesd2> yunosh, thanks upgrading now :-)
<jamesd2> wow.. i was a bit behind the times... 1.3GB of packages downloading ]
<yunosh> yes, you missed three updates i.e. one and half a yer
<yunosh> year
<jamesd2> is the mythtv changed much in that time?
<Shadow__X> jamesd2 there aree mythtv fixes build but .22 isnt done yet
<Shadow__X> h
<balachmar> Hi, my mythbox lost all planned re4cordings. Although there are rules active and there is program info in the database. The EPG even lists some of the programs that need to be recorded. And still they don't show up in the planned recordings
<oobe> do you use a grabber
<oobe> run  mythfilldatabase the should fix it
<gregL_> balachmar: My first guess would be a crashed table in your database..If you have mythweb installed,bring it up,goto setting and then database and then run repair tables...
<larstr> trying to install mythbuntu 9.04, but the menus in mythtv-setup are blank....
<superm1> larstr, AMD graphics?
<superm1> please see release notes if so
<larstr> superm1: ATI
<superm1> larstr, yeah known issue
<larstr> ah.. thx
<superm1> there is a workaround in the bug linked in the release notes
<larstr> I'll check..
<larstr> hmm.. "This is fixed in web updates actually its noted in the beta release notes."
<larstr> I've ran all updates.
<balachmar> oobe gregL_ running the fix database perl script did it, or maybe the grabber finished earlier... don't know but it is fine again. Machine missed a program because of it....
<larstr> ah.. that bug was fixed in th ebeta, but reintrodused sometime along the line in ~march...
<cosmic_> Hi team. May I ask to get help concerning the DVB-S/TV function in mythbuntu 9.04?
<cosmic_> I have made channel scan and successfully found some channels
<cosmic_> When I try to use the TV function I get a black screen for some secs, than I am thrown back in the main menu
<cosmic_> I have an Intel onboard 945 graphic chip - is this an issue?
<larstr> cosmic_: sounds more like a tuner issue
<cosmic_> i can provide logs ;)
<cosmic_> thanks for assist, at first
<larstr> <- no expert on this topic, but got things working (on 8.10) after some trying and failing
<cosmic_> Maybe I really have a tuner issue - but my TT s-1500 is being detected
<cosmic_> EPG via EIT is also working - I can use the channel guide GUI
<larstr> cosmic_: your logs should tell you what's going on though..
<cosmic_> unfortunately not really
<cosmic_> May I post my log's?
<larstr> cosmic_: feel free tp post them to some pastebin
<cosmic_> pastebin?
<larstr> cosmic_: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/
<cosmic_> cool, thanks
<cosmic_> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/f5b0845af
<cosmic_> ok, it's working now - I had a rights permission issue
<cosmic_> ...the logs showed this
<cosmic_> thanks anyhow for assist
<cosmic_> one last quest.
<cosmic_> where can I get ready serviced channels.conf?
<cosmic_> okay, I will create them with scan + inport function
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-05-05
<Guest22641> Hi guys.  just installed mythbuntu but am having some trouble pointing it to my media directory
<Guest22641> anyone here?
<jamesd2> oh no its m1dn1ght2 .. its past by bedtime ;-)
<m1dn1ght2> Am I keeping you up? :P
<m1dn1ght2> I don't suppose you could help me?
<jamesd2> never really had any issues.. but i just use the default.. just run the config program and it allows youi to set them up
<jamesd2> what is your error
<m1dn1ght2> well I ran through the config but it never really offered me the chance to point it in the direction of my movie directory.  Maybe I just clicked passed it.  At any rate I can't figure out how to add it
<jz7> Anyone have any luck with the snapstream rf remote?
<jz7> I was using mythdora and monkeyed around with some setting just to get a few keys working...But figured the fixed were baked in to mythbunta
<jz7> any ideas on how to get it to work?
<jz7> I'm using mythbunta 9.04
<jz7> :)
<jz7> Should this be a myth tv question?
<lavermil> anyone awake?
<lavermil> I have an issue
<lavermil> I can only get video by doing a cd v4l-dvb-<some numbers>s; sudo make unload; sudo modprobe cx18;
<lavermil> as soon as I do a sudo make install it breaks
<lavermil> during the make install there are no errors
<lavermil> cancel the last line.
<lavermil> but still no workie in watch tv
<oobe> its most likley a dkms issue
<oobe> i dont know how to help that just my 2 cents
<chris_> I had 2 instances of mythfront end; dont know how this happenning
<chris_> after start up
<chris_> -
<MythbuntuGuest71> Hello all... just a quick question about a cover flow type interface in .22
<MythbuntuGuest03> mythbuntu forums down :(
<MythbuntuGuest71> yeah, all of Ubuntu forum is down :(
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-05-06
<Pontiac> How do I change my Mythbuntu box to *NOT* prompt for a login and password each time it boots?
<Pontiac> I installed KDE because I had a brain dead moment, now I can't flip'n figure out how to NOT get it to ask me who I am. :/
<hads> Make sure you're using GDM (rather than KDM) and then you should be able to setup automatic login in mythbuntu-contrl-centre
<Pontiac> I'll try that.  Thanks.
<Pontiac> Almost.  Now GDM doesn't want to launch on a reboot.
<Pontiac> If I log in manually at the text prompt, then launch gdm, it works.  But doesn't auto-start.  I can't remember the program to configure what the startup display manager is.
<Pontiac> dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<Pontiac> ... wrong butotn.
<Pontiac> Perfect.  Thanks hads.
<hads> Pontiac: Cool np
<Pontiac> ... now to figure out why VNC is all-of-a-sudden asking for a password.  Sheesh.
<Pontiac> I've just noticed that for the updates I can go to distribution release 9.04.  I had bad luck with another Ubuntu upgrade.  Anyone ever pushed that UPGRADE button and had success bringing everything back up?
<darthanubis> Pontiac, lol you are serious aren't you?
<Pontiac> Yeah, I am serious.  Last time I did a distro-upgrade I pretty much fubarred the entire OS.
<Pontiac> It wasn't with Mythbuntu, but a LAMP install.
<Pontiac> Fortunately it was a relatively new install so I didn't lose anything.  I'm really untrusting of stuff I can't revert. ;)
 * rhpot1991 has had success
<rhpot1991> with mythtv you should always backup your db first before doing any major changes
<Shadow__X> i have had dist upgrades fail numerous times
<darthanubis> never had an upgrade issue
<hads> I've had niggles but nothing a couple of tweaks didn't fix.
<hads> You should do-release-upgrade rather than dist-upgrade too to be clear.
<Pontiac> For me, I don't have much of a database.  I don't have a tuner hooked up to the unit, so its all videos.
<Pontiac> Saves me DVDs from my 2 and 3 year olds. {smirk}
<lavermil> hehe
<Pontiac> I think I'm just not gonna bother upgrading it.  Since its just a machine I have hooked up to the LAN in order to get my movies and TV shows on to it, no one externally can get to it...
<lavermil> why upgrade then
<Pontiac> {smirk} Entertainment value, and just to see if it'll break.
<Pontiac> I kinda like seeing smoke billowing outta my computers.
<lavermil> ugh
<lavermil> I would just like to see mine work
<lavermil> getting my tuner card working via mplayer is easy
<lavermil> now I just need to get mythtv to load right
<lavermil> I told it during install to use the amd prop drivers and it jacked up the display so bad it wouldn't load
<Pontiac> Is it possible to get Myth to stream the video feed to another computer on the LAN?
<lavermil> so I had to go into recovery and remove the drivers
<lavermil> sure
<lavermil> wait
<lavermil> stream...a live bcast?
<Pontiac> Yeah.
<Pontiac> Cable from the TV company to the tuner, the tuner to the PC, the PC to the LAN, the lan to my main machine.
<lavermil> I would think so. that is one of hte purposes of front/backend...I thought...then again I could have mixed that with the concept the scheduled recordings/etc.
<Pontiac> Ahh... Yer a newb just like me. {smirk}
<Pontiac> I've yet to dig in.  I'm decent with 'Nix and specifically Ubuntu, but all the toys these boys wrote into it still has me scratching my head sometimes,
<lavermil> one would think you could stream the cache that it creates after you pause it.
<Pontiac> Well, I know VLC is capable of being setup to do specifically that.  I just don't know if Myth is capable of convincing VLC to set itself up to do so.
<Pontiac> A BIT of SSH work to get it to go I guess wouldn't be all that bad.
<lavermil> *nix I am alrite with regarding server stuff, this desktop sounds/video/tuner/epg/ir/is all new to me.
<lavermil> you can select vlc as one of your players...in fact with mythbuntu it is selected already....along with mplayer and one other.
<Pontiac> I'm too broke to get an IR remote for this thing.  So I've installed VNC, although I would love to get my old 800mhz notebook setup to control the TV.
<hads> Pontiac: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/115971/
<Pontiac> .. frog and hotpants?
<hads> That will send keypresses on a remote console direct to myth to control it.
<hads> heh, Smokey and the Bandit characters
<lavermil> damn ati's new drivers seem broken. everyone is having issues with them. grr
<Zinn> lavermil: Please watch your language.
<lavermil> damn 9.4 was suppose to be good.
<Zinn> lavermil: Please watch your language.
<lavermil> hehe
<Pontiac> hads> This a server side or client side script?
<hads> It sends keypresses to a remote mythfrontend.
<hads> So, either.
<Pontiac> hmmmm...  Very interesting.
<Pontiac> Very nice.....
<Pontiac> *starts trying to figure out how to get this to work*
<Pontiac> Physically I mean.
<Pontiac> Does anyone else have any problems with MythMovies?
<Pontiac> If I run the command at the command line (/usr/bin/ignyte --zip 90210 --radius 1) I get tonnes of text in XML, but it doesn't seem to work in Myth?
<lavermil> I gotta get my audio to work before I go forward
<lavermil> hehe
<Pontiac> I ran into that problem.  The machine I was using had been a work machine, and I was getting annoyed with Winblows asking me for drivers each time I started the machine...
<Pontiac> So about 4 years ago, I popped a jumper off, and forgot about it... that is until I decided to USE the machine again for this.
<Pontiac> Lost a lotta hair until I remembered that.
<chris__> hi Zinn
<chris__> I am attempting to get mythtv front and back working on the same machine
<chris__> with suspend and resume
<chris__> I was wondering if I need to complete the setting F11 when attempting to use the same machine where wake/resume settings are already entered for backup
<chris__> this to me seems like to attempting to shut down a machine that has already shutdown
<chris__> solved:Why does mythwelcome need its own settings....
<chris__> THe backend already knows how to turn of the machine, why do we have to specify it again in mythwelcome setup?
<chris__> When using the described settings, the back-end no longer actually performs the shutdown anymore - instead it calls "mythshutdown --shutdown" and lets that program figure out what needs to be done in order to turn off. The "Command to shutdown" setting in Mythwelcome setup configures how mythshutdown turns off the machine once it has ensured that turning off now is permitted. Mythshutdown actually perform some extra checks to ensure it's a good ide
<chris__> a to shutdown before turning off the computer (e.g. checks not within 15 minutes of a recording - that kind of thing).
<Metoer> I have a PCTV - DVB-T nanoStick Ultimate 73eM, does anyone know if I can get that working with mythbuntu. I'd googled around, but can't find anything that helps me
<oobe> Metoer, checkout #linuxtv since *buntu only uses the drivers they make
<Metoer> Thanks oobe
<mheld> hey y'all
<mheld> anybody have any luck with the pinnacle PCTV hd pro usb tuner?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-05-07
<com_h> Hi everyone, a questions from a myth newbe, Just installed mythbuntu 9.04 (front / back) on a desktop with a usb dvico tuner, after booting I just get a black screen with a large white outlined rectangle in the middle of the screen? The first boot it did a synaptic update to a pile of stuff. What next? doesn't seem to respond to much apart from CTRL-ALT-DEL, ESC.
<darthanubis> com_h, next is to read some documentation and search google for know bugs related to your experience. Then try to be more specific with your issue, and then ...the waiting game ...soemone will try to answer your specific query
<foxbuntu> ...here too
<darthanubis> lol
<foxbuntu> tgm4883, ping
<foxbuntu> tgm4883, kick darthanubis out of here, just because he is in -server too
<foxbuntu> :P
<darthanubis> :-D
 * foxbuntu needs to get like 300 things done
<foxbuntu> the first of which on the night...to eat some dinner
<foxbuntu> bbl
<squidly>  is anyone here knowledgable about the Antec Fusion Black case with the Soundgraph IR/LCD system? I can get the LCD working, but when I try to start the IR system I dont get any controls working, when I do a sudo mode2 /dev/lirc0 I see codes
<foxbuntu> !antec% | squidly
<Zinn> squidly: If you are having trouble setting up the LCD on the Antec Fusion v2 Black or its other integrated devices, check out this Wiki Article: http://wiki.foxmediasystems.com/index.php/Antec_Fusion_v2_Black_LCD
<dannz> dose anyone know what  MythSocket(98d26e0:12): writeStringList: Error, invalid string list. means?
<OpenMedia> Anyone here played with a DVB HDHomeRum?
<OpenMedia> Whoops HDHomeRun ;)
<Technophil> Yes S, I am sorry I can't give you the answers you seek
<Technophil> There is a #hdhomerun room, might be worth your visit there?
<OpenMedia> Thanks Technophil
<Technophil> jafa and jlukda are strongly associated with Silicon Image, they just left, running on US time....
<Technophil> Well...one timed out that is
<dunc> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<OpenMedia> Are their current 0.22 trunk builds for Jaunty?
<dunc> hi folks, I'm just trying out mythbuntu for the first time, I've got version 9.04
<dunc> If I try to use the proprietary video drivers, X doesn't even start properly, I just get a mess on the screen
<dunc> with the open source ones, I do get into X and myth fires up ok, but then I just get the outline of a window in the centre of the screen, and everything is dark, i can't see any text
<dunc> I managed to bail out to a terminal and kill it, and have been reading the website and it says there that this might help...
<dunc> mythfrontend -O ThemePainter=OpenGL
<dunc> but it doesn't make any difference, and I'm not sure that will work anyway with the open source drivers
<dunc> anyone got any tips on where to go from here?
<dunc> I'm getting a lot of X errors in the mythfrontend log file. RenderBadPicture and BadMatch for example
<dunc> I'm guessing getting the proprietary drivers working might be the best plan
<dunc> https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/346789  # it's this :-)
<XiXaQ> www.Mythbuntu.org tells me that the live-cd can be used as a live frontend. Can I make a USB from it and use it as a live backend as well?
<XiXaQ> just to test, that is.
<XiXaQ> where are frontend and backend configurations stored?
<XiXaQ> I've installed frontend and backend on the same machine, but the frontend insists on connecting on the external ip instead of loopback, which I don't want.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-05-08
<map7> will installing DHCP through mythbuntu's control center automatically start the DHCP server straight away?
<Coder53> Greetings can someone help me with an install issue please?
<foxbuntu> map7, it *should*, but if it doesnt, sudo /etc/init.d/dhcpd start (iirc)
<nemiroal> Anyone know if mythtv now works with pulseaudio in mythbuntu 9.04 release? both analog and spdif pass-thru?
<map7> I'm trying to setup the dhcp server and keep getting a 'No subnet declaration for eth0' error can anyone help?
<foxbuntu> nemiroal, its a mixed bag...try it out and see what happens
<map7> here is my dhcpd.conf file http://pastie.org/471882
<map7> and here is the exact error I get http://pastie.org/471881
<nemiroal> foxbuntu: ok... cross my fingers.   but it sounds like you are saying some people are successful.
<foxbuntu> map7, try this out: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/dhcp3-server
<foxbuntu> nemiroal, yes. I have heard good and bad...so just give it a shot and see if it works for you.
<nemiroal> foxbuntu: thx.. cheers.
<Shadow__X> where can i get the autobuild package
<psi> hi all little help i have just brought 2 compro s350's linux seems to have got the installed and myth backend has picked them up as analouge cards (even though there dvb-s's) and it will scan for channels but finds nothing any one able to help
<oobe> psi you need to set them up using mythtv-setup in section 2
<psi> i have added them but there listed as VL$
<psi> sorry V$L
<psi> V4L
<psi> any one else?
<oobe> psi, i dont know for sure but v4l is analogue
<oobe> so you need to change it till you see it selecting your /dev/dvb device or what ever
<psi> yeah it is
<psi> it's dev/videoo but it still doesn twork
<psi> i think there installed correctly
<oobe> you will have to look in google
<CarlFK> upes with pycon too
<oobe> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
<rhpot1991> ?
<Coder53> Greetings, can someone please direct me to a good Mythbuntu 8.04 for idiots firewire to STB setup tutorial?
<rhpot1991> !firewire
<Zinn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_Firewire
<rhpot1991> is about as good as you are gonna get
<Coder53> Thanks
<oobe> rhpot1991, but is that for idiots
<rhpot1991> oobe: not really, firewire is tricky
<rhpot1991> but you wont find much better docs
<afief> I want to have a box sit beside my TV and play videos which I select(from my ultra portable or using a wireless mouse) is mythbuntu what I'm looking for? most of the documentation I found talks about recording
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-05-09
<com_h1> Hi everyone, a question from a newbie, getting my USB DVB tuner working in mythbuntu, In setup myth can see me tuner but it says can't workout my tuner frontend, so it fails to tune. I can scan at termial with the scan function, but I'm not to sure where I should store the channels.conf file that it generates.
<MythbuntuGuest15> hello all...I was wondering if I should just disable pulseadio, and if anyone had a reletivley easy link to do so
<MythbuntuGuest15> ok
<MythbuntuGuest15> so been reading for days and stuff...found that pulseaudio is not on mythbuntu
<MythbuntuGuest15> hmmm
<MythbuntuGuest15> back to read more...just hoping to not have to figure out what kind of elephant im groping around with in the dark
<MythbuntuGuest15> ; )
<MythbuntuGuest15> guess it was foolish to think that someone would be here at this hour
<MythbuntuGuest15> wonder where most of the guys are at timezone anyway
<MythbuntuGuest15> rhetorical question
<aliby> hi
<MythbuntuGuest15> hello
<MythbuntuGuest15> had much experience configuring mythbuntu?
<MythbuntuGuest15> oh dont mind me...just talking with my six
<MythbuntuGuest15> she is telling me that we are all doomed unless I do exactly as she says
<MythbuntuGuest15> something about ssh into some .mil domain and let her examine all the systems there
<MythbuntuGuest15> I just love that little silver case she has...wonder whats in it!
<mythman> Frsh install of ubuntu 9.04 and mythbuntu when I open myweb i get a database error
<foxbuntu> WOAH!
<foxbuntu> this thing forced my lappy down to 640x480
<mythman> Fresh install of ubuntu 9.04 and mythbuntu get the folling when trying to access mythweb .   Database Setup Error  The database environment variables are not correctly set in the webserver conf or .htaccess file. Please read through the comments included in the file and set up the db_* environment variables correctly.  Some possible solutions are to make sure that mod_env is enabled in httpd.conf, as well as having fo
<mythman> llowed the instructions in the README and INSTALL files.
<mythman> fresh install Database Error  The database environment variables are not correctly set in the
<mythman> webserver conf or .htaccess file. Please read through the comments
<mythman> included in the file and set up the db_* environment variables correctly.
<mythman> Some possible solutions are to make sure that mod_env is enabled in httpd.conf, as well as having followed the instructions in the README and INSTALL files.
<superm1> foxbuntu, what did?
<zylche> if I were to hold all of my movies on a sshfs, and not use the pvr would I need a primary backend w/ frontend or just a frontend?
<zylche> also, the frontend crashes when trying to start on my laptop. Odd.
<zylche> (livecd)
<RealNitro> I have a fresh install of mythbuntu jaunty, but audio does not work (in anything)
<RealNitro> seems like a pulse audio problem
<RealNitro> is this a known issue or can somebody suggest some fixes and/or where to look for logging?
<tgm4883> RealNitro, IIRC, it is a pulse audio problem
<tgm4883> !%pulse%
<Zinn> Pulse Audio, aka kitten killer.  See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PulseAudio for more information.  Pulse Audio seems to cause problems with MythTV, so if you don't have any dependencies on it, it's recommended that you remove it.
<RealNitro> k
<RealNitro> away with pulse then :)
<RealNitro> ok, no more pulse errors
<RealNitro> but no sound also :p
<tgm4883> RealNitro, check nothing his muted in alsamixer
<tgm4883> and see if you have sound outside of myth (play a mp3 or something
<RealNitro> tgm4883: there was this little "Audigy A" flag that was muted
<RealNitro> I nearly had a heart attack when I unmuted it :D
<tgm4883> heh, loud?
<RealNitro> idd :D
<mib_6b2l92> hey all, i have a problem. perhaps my graphic card. its a radeon x800se pciE - i installed mythbuntu and the xfce is loading and then the mythtv whatever. i can't see it, its a black / grey screen without fonts. mouse is moveable
<mib_6b2l92> http://img15.imageshack.us/my.php?image=unbenannt12345t.jpg < a screenshot of my problem, i made the scrrenshot via vnc
<BassKozz> When adding the weekly builds to my software sources do I need to add both the deb and the deb-src? (deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/mythbuntu-testing/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main & deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/mythbuntu-testing/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main) ?
<BassKozz> or just the first one (deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/mythbuntu-testing/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main)?
<tgm4883> !weekly
<Zinn> Weekly builds are available for MythTV 0.21 (Stable) and MythTV Trunk 0.22 (Unstable, use at your own RISK) for Hardy and Intrepid.  See http://www.mythbuntu.org/auto-builds for more info.
<tgm4883> !testing
<Zinn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Cases/MythbuntuDesktop
<tgm4883> !testing-ppa
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about testing-ppa
<tgm4883> !mythbuntu-testing
<Zinn> to enable the mythbuntu-testing PPA, please download the .deb from http://tinyurl.com/mythbuntu-testing and install it.
<tgm4883> !testing
<Zinn> to enable the mythbuntu-testing PPA, please download the Mythbuntu repos package from http://www.mythbuntu.org/testingandreporting and install it.
<tgm4883> !weekly
<Zinn> Weekly builds are available for MythTV 0.21 (Stable) and MythTV Trunk 0.22 (Unstable, use at your own RISK) for Hardy and Intrepid.  See http://www.mythbuntu.org/auto-builds for more info.
<tgm4883> ***** The Mythbuntu weekly builds and testing packages work again.  It's a single package that will prompt you for which repos you want to activate.  Sorry for the inconvenience of it being broke *****
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-05-10
<MythbuntuGuest13> what is the name of the movie database site that is open source?
<wombo> tmdb
<wombo> themoviedb
<MythbuntuGuest13> thanks
<wombo> something like that
<MythbuntuGuest13> got it
<ludmilmm> hi. mythbuntu 9.04. all works ok, except the right and left key on my remote. the remote is ati usb, recognized ok. i run irw in a separate window, and i see the keys pressed. but mythtv does not process them. if i go to edit keys, and try to edit the right key, nothing happens when I press teh right key. but if i try to change it with something else, it shows the new button ok. any idea...
<ludmilmm> ...what to check next?
<ludmilmm> ok, i have found the problem. looks like the lirc-generator script does not produce the correct files. all files does not have a section for these kesy for ati_wonder_rf, only for _II
<Xel-> Hi all
<Xel-> I'm having a hell of a time getting my audio working properly.  Analog TV tuner card.  I am hearing the audio stream twice - the delayed one (from capture) and the real-time one.  I have the line-in set to mute but I'm still hearing it real-time.  SBLive card.
<Zinn> Xel-: Please watch your language.
<Xel-> Any ideas?
<tgm4883> !%software%
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about %software%
<XiXaQ> I've installed mythtv using gnome appinstall in 9.04. It's running, I can connect to the backend, but I can't watch tv. TV works with tvtime without any problems. I don't get any error messages when I enter "Watch TV". Just nothing happens.
<XiXaQ> any help around?
<XiXaQ> oh, I forgot to mention that this is a normal desktop, and I'd like it to act as a backend and frontend.
<XiXaQ> and possibly worth mentioning, I'm using the 64bit version of ubuntu.
<wombo> Have you setup storage groups?
<XiXaQ> wombo, not that I know of. I tried to follow the onscreen instructions.
<XiXaQ> and I explored the myth backend setup.
<wombo> Sorry just got back
<wombo> XiXaq, it should be in Mythsetup
<wombo> Im off back to the TV now
<id1402> hello.
<id1402> i've a simple question.
<id1402> can i use all the functions of mythbuntu with live cd?
<id1402> or have i to install it on hd?
<id1402> i only want to to test picture quality of my pvr-150 using mplayer /dev/video0.
<id1402> there are some strange picture interference on the pc where i installed mythbuntu on hd.
<id1402> so i want to install the pvr-150 in an other machine and test it using live cd.
<wombo> you can use all client functions
<wombo> but non of the server functions
<id1402> ok.
<id1402> so i'm able to test "mplayer /dev/video0" with live cd.
<wombo> IE no TV
<wombo> yeah you might be able to test the Tuner with mplayer
<id1402> what is "ie"? i know all the commands v4l2ctl and ivtvctl in the console. so i don't need to start mythtv.
<wombo> yeah I think they should be ok
<wombo> IE is similar to 'For example'
<id1402> yes.
<id1402> but why do you say "no tv"?
<id1402> i can switch channels with ivtvctl -c.
<wombo> for example with the client but no Mythbackend you cannot run TV
<id1402> ok. thank you. i will try it.
<id1402> the fact is that there is no picture interference disturbance with tv, but only playing vhs recordings.
<id1402> but there is no picture interference disturbance playing the same vhs with the same vcr on a normal tv-set.
<id1402> so i want to test picture quality of vhs recordings using an other machine with live cd.
<id1402> very strange problem.
<id1402> i already tested other cable (cinch) between vcr and pvr-150.
<id1402> always same problem.
<id1402> and i tested another pvr-150, since i have 2 pieces of pvr-150 here.
<id1402> same problem with both hardware.
<wombo> I dont know then sorry
<id1402> is it right that the signal structure of vhs recording is a little bit different from the signal structure of normal analog tv-antenna.
<id1402> otherwise i cannot explain the difference in picture between vhs and tv-antenna using pvr-150.
<id1402> i've made a small sample of video with annoying picture interference.
<id1402> http://id1402.de/sample.avi
<id1402> 3,2 MB.
<id1402> it's something like Hanover bars or Dot crawl.
<id1402> i don't know.
<id1402> of course this interference already occurs in mpeg2-stream of /dev/video0.
<id1402> i uploaded xvid coded avi because it's a little bit smaller than mpeg2.
<id1402> great picture quality for my purpose, but this interference is really annoying.
<id1402> perhaps someone knows this kind of video disturbance.
<id1402> http://id1402.de/sample.avi (recorded from vhs recording using pvr-150 and "cat /dev/video0")
<id1402> mark the disturbance on the head/face of the man.
<|chiz|> When is the listing information supposed to update itself? Or should I set a cron job to do it.
<tgm4883> |chiz|, it should do it daily, you have to set it up in the frontend though
<Mainstream> Hallo could anyone point me in the right directon or know i their head the performance diffrence needed for frontend VS backend  if HD material is a key feature
<Mainstream> Or just maybe tell me wich one does en decoding and does the hard work of them
<sigma_za> does anyone know if the compiz k200 remote works with mythtv / lirc?
<sigma_za> sorry that should say - does anyone know if the compro k200 remote works with mythtv / lirc?
<|chiz|> does anyone know why I would get alot of multiple entries in video manager
<darthanubis> yeah it's setup wrong
<|chiz|> is there a way to fix that?
<tgm4883> Mainstream, i'm not sure I understand your question
<chaorain> In my new 9.04 install I still get the taskbars over myth tv
<chaorain> also I don't get Next, previous, cancel in set up
 * r3z is finally about to load up 9.04
<r3z> Is there a decent way to watch hulu and youtube content?
<r3z> besides a plain old web browser?
<tgm4883> r3z, you can take a look at mythfeed
<tgm4883> I don't know much about it though
<petriborg> using hardy mythbuntu anyone see upnp shared files show up under music on an xbox 360? I found a post from old .20 mythtv guy having that same problem but I figure that patch is probably included in the .21 release in 8.04...
<petriborg> perhaps i should ask a more general question - anyone here use upnp w/ mythbuntu?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-05-10
<jolaren> I'm havin problems with MythWeb.. It "dissapears" from the web once and a while
<Chaorain> Hey there.
<jolaren> Wasn't like this before
<jolaren> I don't know what happend but it's after the 10.04 update
<Chaorain> I can't seem to get my MythTv setup to detect 50-1. It reads all the other channels just fine, at least the ones I care about.
<jolaren> Chaorain: Guess It's my English but I can't understand your problem
<Pwen> hi all, does anyone have any experience with the tv grabber scripts? I understand yaml is a type of wrapper? it keeps exiting with an error, and I am wanting to use the individual scripts by themselves.
<qwebirc99388> Hi. I just upgraded to 10.04 from 9.04.  The backend appears to be functioning fine, (I can connect with frontends on other machines), but not the frontend on the box.
<qwebirc99388> It segfaults.
<mrand> qwebirc99388: the first thing to do is enable auto-builds and then check for updates... a number of bug fixes have occurred since the 10.04 release.
<qwebirc99388> thank you mrand.  How do I enable auto-builds?
<mrand> !auto-builds | qwebirc99388
<Zinn> qwebirc99388: Auto builds contain more recent bug fixes than the normal Ubuntu repository contains.  See http://www.mythbuntu.org/auto-builds for more info.
<qwebirc99388> You guys rock!
<mrand> well, let's get it working first before going too far ;-)
<qwebirc99388> It's not clear where one navigates to that auto-builds link from the front page.  But now I know.
<qwebirc99388> Yes, auto-builds did it for me.  Thanks!
<mcl0vin_mc> howdy folks
<mcl0vin_mc> dewman: are you available
<mcl0vin_mc> anyone using Hauppauge Win TV HVR 1600
<qwebirc70280> hi - I'm a huge user and fan, and was wondering if someone could point me in the right direction.... I use mythtv in Japan (in Japanese) and within Myth itself the double-byte characters are readable in most places, but the RSS feed from mythexport  does not seem to have the Japanese recognized correctly - it comes up as a bunch of "?????" marks. I've tried adjusting the codeset my browser expects, but no luck (I'm an 
<qwebirc70280> incidentally, this worked with my system based on mythbunto 8.04 and the old/original myth2ipod setup.  not complaining at all; I'll go in and fix this if I could get sent in the right direction (although I'll admit I don't have much of a clue right now).  maybe this is a sign for me to learn how to code some of this stuff ;-)
<qwebirc70280> oh - I'm using mythexport and myth* from the 10.04 ubuntu release
<hot_wheelz> hi can someone please confirm that the imon-pad works OTB with mythbuntu 10.04 i am think I saw that it does I would just like it confirmed if somone is able...Thx
<hot_wheelz> That is the remote that comes with http://www.silverstonetek.com/products/p_contents.php?pno=lc14&area=
<Zinn> [www.silverstonetek.com] SilverStone Technology Co., Ltd - Designing Inspiration
<hot_wheelz> hi Zinh u can confirm?
<hot_wheelz> also wondering about the lcd on the front is requied to get that working with 10.04 anything?
<hot_wheelz> sorry what is required
<hot_wheelz> hello
<jolaren> Maybe It's time to try and get the remotes for my hauppage nova-t 500 pci cards to work
<jolaren> perhaps it's better after 10.04
<Haffe> jol-a-ren: I have one of those.
<Haffe> Worked as a charm out of the box.
<qwebirc44319> Ah, hi. Total mythbuntu noob here. Trying it out from windows.
<qwebirc44319> How do i view live in front end?
<qwebirc44319> I have vlcplayer working on tuner, but front end cannot open db!
<qwebirc44319> Another question, what makes a bad BER in femon?
<qwebirc44319> Just exploring here, interesting stuff
<qwebirc44319> Have to restart ffox for chatzilla...
<sjorsvdp> hi all. I'm having some trouble to let mythbuntu auto-shutdown when idle. It all worked great until the upgrade to 10.04
<sjorsvdp> I find this in my backend-log: "2010-05-10 15:55:02.192 Running the command to shutdown this computer"
<sjorsvdp> followed by "Cannot login to database?"
<sjorsvdp> a manual shutdown with mythwelcome does work
<sjorsvdp> Any ideas?
<DarthFrog> Hi folks.  I just upgraded (via do-release-upgrade) Mythbuntu from Karmic to Lucid.  Now thing aren't working so well anymore.
<DarthFrog> Mythweb is unavailable:
<DarthFrog> Warning: require(modules/_shared/tmpl/tmpl/header.php) [function.require]: failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /usr/share/mythtv/mythweb/modules/_shared/tmpl/_errors/fatal.php on line 23
<DarthFrog> Fatal error: require() [function.require]: Failed opening required 'modules/_shared/tmpl/tmpl/header.php' (include_path='.:/usr/share/php:/usr/share/pear') in /usr/share/mythtv/mythweb/modules/_shared/tmpl/_errors/fatal.php on line 23
<DarthFrog> there's a double "/tmpl/tmpl/" in that path.
<DarthFrog> And, not being a programmer, I'm not sure how to remove it.
<DarthFrog> So I made the path.  :-)  Now I get: Fatal error: Call to a member function query_col() on a non-object in /usr/share/mythtv/mythweb/modules/backend_log/init.php  on line 19
<mrand> DarthFrog: see Bug #459893 We submitted a fix upstream that you might be able to  apply manually http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/ticket/7948
<Zinn> Bug 459893 in mythbuntu "mythweb error "Failed opening required 'modules/_shared/tmpl/tmpl/header.php'"" [Undecided, Confirmed] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/459893
<Zinn> [svn.mythtv.org] #7948 (MythWeb Recorded Programs RSS Link Broken) – MythTV
<DarthFrog> Thanks, Zinn, I'll check it out.
<Zinn> Hi DarthFrog, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<mrand> The patch upstream appears to be for rss, which I'm guessing isn't your problem unless you've got a bookmark or something.  Hopefully the reconfig idea in the Ubuntu bug helps
<DarthFrog> You're a bot?  Well, you passed my Turing test. :-)
<DarthFrog> mrand: Well, the new installation wants to connect to a remote backend, rather than to localhost (I have 2 master backends).  So something is getting confused.
<DarthFrog> Hmm, "service mysql stop"  "service mysql start"  both are taking a very long time.
<DarthFrog> Still hasn't started.
<DarthFrog> Methinks that might be a (the?) problem.
<DarthFrog> OK, mysql is hung on starting. :-(
<DarthFrog> Mysql is definitely a problem child.  It refuses to start, even after being re-installed.
<mrand> DarthFrog: see if you can find something in logs.
<DarthFrog> Nothing in logs, they're empty.
<DarthFrog> However, I just ran "mysqld"  and it's come up.  I have a Mythweb page.  But the upstart job doesn't work.
<mrand> strange
<DarthFrog> And now my remote mythfrontend connects to the proper backend.  So it's a mysql problem, not a Mythweb problem.
<rhpot1991> repair your tables
<rhpot1991> then restart mysql
<rhpot1991> sudo restart mysqld I think
<mrand> DarthFrog: problem might or might not be related to Bug 573206
<Zinn> Bug 573206 in mysql-dfsg-5.1 (Ubuntu) "[SRU] upstart script does not load AppArmor profile" [High, Confirmed] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/573206
<DarthFrog> This work-around works for me: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-dfsg-5.1/+bug/566736
<Zinn> [bugs.launchpad.net] Bug #566736 in mysql-dfsg-5.1 (Ubuntu): “mysqld does not start reliably...”
<DarthFrog> rhpot1991: I don't think that my tables need repair if things work after that manual tinkering?
<rhpot1991> DarthFrog: prob not, just the first thing I recommend whenever anyone has mysql issues
<DarthFrog> rhpot1991: :-)  "Is it plugged in?"  Yeah, I'm familiar with that.
<DarthFrog> thank you gentlemen (I'm sure you're both scholars and judges of fine whiskey) for your help.  given that I now have a manual work around, I think I'll just wait till a fix comes out in updates as the bug has been reported.
<DarthFrog> Aha, doing the edit in the upstart script, i.e. IFACE="eth2", and now things are working ferpectly. :-)
<chiluk> anyone know what might be causing my tuners to become "asleep
<chiluk> my internal ntsc tuners every so often will become unavailable and will be marked asleep in the system status information.
<rojo> I just upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04 a few days ago.  I also decided it'd be fun to go into Settings --> Appearance in the frontend and try out some new themes.  Not sure whether it was the upgrade or the theme changes, but about 90% of the artwork in MythVideo doesn't appear now
<lapion> does anyone here know how to set up mythtv dvb card to scan dutch dvbt ?
<rojo> there is a video here and there for which there is still artwork.  And all of it still has metadata -- user rating, synopsis, etc.  Is this a symptom of any known issues, and is there any workaround quicker than redownloading all the artwork?
<rojo> lapion: look in /usr/share/dvb/dvb-t/
<rojo> lapion: once you find a file there that looks appropriate, use the instructions at http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/DVB_search to scan for new channels and create a .mplayer/channels.conf
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] DVB search - MythTV
<rojo> also on that page are instructions for using mplayer to record videos for the found streams
<rojo> finally, after you have been able to weed out frequencies broadcasting garbage, and are able to recognize a channel based on the video, using the frequency in channels.conf as a key, you can then manually name channels using MythTV's channel scan.  It's a pain in the ass process that was easier with myth 0.21, but with a little patience you can get your channel list built.
<Zinn> rojo: Please watch your language.
<HeMan> did just mythtv 0.23 got tagged in the svn?
<mrand> HeMan: yes, but that doesn't directly or immediately impact us.
<rhpot1991> if you want the actual release enable auto-builds
<rhpot1991> we recommend you enable them anyways
<mrand> Indeed.
<HeMan> when using mythbuntu diskless clients, can I stop it from using cow overlays in any easy way?
<lapion> thanks rojo will do that another time..
<lapion> does anyone know how I can permantly set things such the video-scan ?
<lapion> allmost no settings I set with the menu during live-tv watching is kept
<lapion> I also have a problem that sometimes the menu freezes during tv watching..
<jol-a-ren> Im not getting mythweb to run
<jolaren> Anyoen of you managed to view flash recording from a mobile phone?
<jolaren> Anyone used Miro for somethin good? For me It only adds all my mythvideos to the frontend/viewer .. problem is it does this everyday with all the videos .. like 100 videos commin infront of my new recordings, how do I manage this?
<tgm4883> jolaren, I use mirobridge
<puff> Hi, anyone home?
<tgm4883> but it doesn't sound like that is what you are asking
<tgm4883> !hi | puff
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about hi
<mrand> !ask | puff
<Zinn> puff: Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-05-11
<puff> I have a mythbuntu box built on an asus e1870 p4p 800 sx motherboard.  Sadly, a) I need to upgrade to an HDMI video card to work with my new TV, and b) the onboard networking appears broken.
<puff> I'm not terribly interested in recording shows off cable, mainly I'm going to scan in a couple hundred DVDs I have.  However, I would like a remote control and I would also like to be able to use another DVR on the same machine.
<puff> Suggestions?
<jolaren> a remote control? I'd say your local dealer or chinese sites such as dealextreme.com
<Zinn> [dealextreme.com] DealExtreme: Cool Gadgets at the Right Price - Site-Wide Free Shipping (Page 1)
<jolaren> or buy a dvb-? card whom includes a remote
<tgm4883> puff, another DVR?
<tgm4883> mceusb remotes are pretty well supported
<jolaren> I've stopped usin a acctual remote tho
<jolaren> I use my android phone
<jolaren> Works like a charm
<puff> jolaren: Hm, good point.
<puff> tgm4883: Any brand you recommend?
 * tgm4883 shrugs
<tgm4883> !mceusb
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about mceusb
<tgm4883> !mceusb2
<Zinn> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/MCE_Remote
<tgm4883> Any of those should work
<tgm4883> I have the one 3rd from the left
<tgm4883> actually, I have four of them
<puff> tgm4883: Re: another DVR, yeah, the comcast DVR has certs to decrypt thef "premium" content... I don't watch much non-premium content
<tgm4883> you need an hddvr then
<tgm4883> or possibly mythnetvision
<puff> Whuzzat?
<tgm4883> google
 * tgm4883 is working :(
<puff> Ah, okay...
<jolaren> puff: I can try to find my remote that I've bought of dx
<puff> Well, anything that doesn't have the comcast certs to decrypt isn't going to do me much good.
<tgm4883> puff, does your comcast box have component out?
<puff> tgm4883:  Good question, dunno.  I can' get a straight answer out of comcast.
<tgm4883> do you have the box?
<puff> tgm4883: Oh wait, you mean does it have red/yellow/white?
<tgm4883> no
<tgm4883> red green blue
<tgm4883> component, not composite
<puff> tgm4883: Are you talking the HD set-top or the comcast DVR?  Haven't ordered the DVR yet.
<tgm4883> hd set-top box I guess
<puff> Yeah, I have the HD set-top...
<tgm4883> puff, does it have red/green/blue out?
<tgm4883> (component)
<tgm4883> the HD-PVR records component
<tgm4883> AFAIK, it is the only device that does
<puff> I have a scientific atlantic HD set top, so according to what my notes say comcast said, they would be giving me a sceintific atlantic DVR or a Cisco DVR
<tgm4883> what about your current box?
<tgm4883> you might not need the DVR
<puff> Ah... hang on a few minutes, I'll go down to the TV room.
<tgm4883> if you do go with the DVR route, you won't be getting that into the mythbox
<puff> I wouldn'tmind doing that, but I wasn't expecting to.
<tgm4883> I think foxbuntu has one
<puff> I just figured I should make sure I wouldn't have a problem where I have two devices and only one HDMI port.
<puff> What I'd *really* like would be for comcast to stop encrypting the signal I pay for, but I don't expect them to.
<tgm4883> yea that would be nice
<tgm4883> pipe dreams :(
<puff> Gonnaidle for a bit to move down to the TV room, back in 5 or 10.
<puff> Okay, so looking at the back, yeh, it has both compoent out and video out.
<bergqvistjl> hi guys, i'm using 10.04, and i have a problem, the apache server doesnt seem to start automatically like it should, so i cant access mythweb and the like
<bergqvistjl> is there a script or program i could add to the session settings so it starts up automatically?
<bergqvistjl> the command im currently using to start it manually uses sudo thoug
<bergqvistjl> *though
<edomeda> does anyone else have constant problems with the autobuild repos giving 404 (not found) errors for packages?
<edomeda> Failed to fetch http://us.autobuilds.mythbuntu.org/mythbuntu/0.23/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mythtv/mythtv-backend-master_0.23.0+fixes24509-0ubuntu0+mythbuntu1_all.deb  404  Not Found (yet I've done apt-get update several times)
<edomeda> the mirror appears to have 24542 though
<squish102> i am still running 9.04 but would anyone know why i have a 'events/1' taking 11-25% of my cpu?
<squish102> how do i track down what that is?
<puff> tgm4883: http://darksleep.com/puff/dvr/
<Zinn> [darksleep.com]
<RobertLaptop> I upgraded from 8.10 to 10.10 and my PVR150 ir reciever is no longer working any one have any info on getting that to work.  I am not looking for blaster support I am looking for receiver support.
<RobertLaptop> Anyone able to get lirc_i2c to work?
<lapion> does anyone know how I can permantly set things such the video-scan method? and the audio delay ?
<hot_wheelz> any ideas on how to fix this failed to reinitialize video output i'm running 10.04 btw
<hot_wheelz> Thanks
<munson> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<munson> anyone got the ´hophog´ wintv-hvr-1600 to work with mythbuntu straight out of the box? ive tried setting up the backend and scanning channels with cable selected and no channels found.  Is there updates to the mythbuntu new release or anything that this card can work?
<munson> also is Scheduling Direct necessary ¨hence 20$/yr¨ ;( or is there some way to get free listings per area?
<mrand> munson: SD is, by FAR, the easiest way to get listings in the USA.  The amount of trouble for scraping is generally viewed as worth much more than the $20/yr
<munson> oh
<munson> still no go on the channel scanning tho
<mrand> I think non-US use xml sources.
<munson> im not sittin next to my tv at the moment but worked on it for hours this morning and nada, wondering if i need to update or d/l somethin to make it work or some dvb-v4l i read about or somethin
<munson> so i closed the backend and updated the machine and rebooted and still not revieving any channels when i know cable works
<mrand> You know it works because it works because you either can see some channels without the cable box, or you can get it to work with other programs besides myth?
<munson> i plug coax cable straight to tv i meant the cable works fine but plugging into the cable into the card the analog side or the qam clear side neither pick up any channels or nada...maybe due to video sources settings i not sure
<mrand> munson: first step is to get *something* working outside of myth.  This lets you know that the drivers are working
<munson> such as what program outside of myth
<mrand> munson: I believe there are a number of other programs (vlc, maybe me-tv, and many others).  Or even just cat /dev/video_device_name > videofile.mpg and then play the mpg file
<dewman> tvtime
<munson> tvtime
<munson> kk iĺl check into that
<dewman> munson, http://tvtime.sourceforge.net/
<Zinn> [tvtime.sourceforge.net] tvtime: High quality video for Linux
<munson> been readin up on sites and looks like i may have to compile somethin into the kernel for this hvr-1600
<mrand> no clue.  There has been a lot of churn on devices and firmware and stuff.  We should really have a chart/table on the mythbuntu wiki which shows which cards have been used successfully with each version.
<munson> ya which version lol thatd be nice cuz i noticed on the hardware wiki that this card is supported
<dewman> munson, I wouldnt bother tryign to use it on .21 .22 stick with .23 since there is "tons" of fixes in .23 and some nice new features.
<munson> well i d/l the latest from website so i imagine that uses the .23
<dewman> 10.04?
<munson> ya i think it was 10.0?
<munson> .0 somethin
<mrand> munson: there are a bunch of bug fixes beyond that, available in auto-builds, which we encourage everyone to enable.  Just type !auto-builds
<munson> !auto-builds
<Zinn> Auto builds contain more recent bug fixes than the normal Ubuntu repository contains.  See http://www.mythbuntu.org/auto-builds for more info.
<mrand> Not tuner fixes per se, but other mythtv related fixes that you'll want.
<mrand> crash fixes.
<munson> iĺl check into that
<dewman> its very easy to enable. =)
<munson> ya noticed crashed once while in backend
<munson> ya just enable that in the repos list right
<mrand> Yeah, super easy in MCC
<dewman> or run the .deb from the webpage.
<dewman> pick your poison. ;)
<munson> ya goin thru the mcc i was in remote section and damn didnt see my hoppog 1600 in there ;(
<Zinn> munson: Please watch your language.
<munson> oops
<mrand> heh
<munson> which remote is not my worry right now lol, i have to get the channels in there first
<munson> im takin half day off from school to work on it, just another project im workin on for class project
<dewman> munson, my remote isnt listed either....I by-passed the remote setup in the mcc. I am using a modified xbox dvd remote kit.
<munson> oh i never purchased an xbox remote lol
<munson> im reading now that the remote will work with new patch someone has
<Mcl0vin> howdy folks
<chiluk> hey.
<Mcl0vin> hey, i need someone to help me check if my card is working
<Mcl0vin> i don;t know if i set it up correct
<Mcl0vin> it gets auto detected
<mrand> Have you made sure the card works outside of myth?
<Mcl0vin> mrand: this is my 2nd out of the box card
<Mcl0vin> mrand: but to answer your question, no i have not testing in windows
<mrand> I mean testing it in Linux, actually.  There are a number of other programs (vlc, tvtime, maybe me-tv, and many others).  Or even just cat /dev/video_device_name > videofile.mpg and then play the mpg file
<Mcl0vin> mrand: i have video0   video24  video32 in my /dev/
<Mcl0vin> so which one or just try them all
<Mcl0vin> mrand: how do i stop 'cat /dev/video_device_name > videofile.mpg' from capturing
<Mcl0vin> just ^c
<mrand> yep ^c
<Mcl0vin> cool
<mrand> As for the device name, I have no clue.  But that is yet another good reason to do this outside of myth.  Much easier and faster to figure it out.  Depending on your setup, you may need to manually change the channel.  Not sure how, but a bit of googling should turn something up (maybe "command line channel change linux"?)
<Mcl0vin> mrand: just a  sec , am remote 'ing to my mythbuntu from work
<mrand> I don't have any experience with it,  but you may also need to eventually set up udev rules (I think that's what is called) to nail down tuner names.  In some situations, tuners can change names on each bootup.
<Mcl0vin> mrand: udev?! where can i read about it
<mrand> I'd personally start just by searching the mythtv-users mailing list and/or mythbuntu forums for udev+tuner , or something like that.
<Mcl0vin> mrand: it is working
<Mcl0vin> using to 'cat /dev/video0 i was able to capture life from my card :)
<Mcl0vin> no voice yet , i wonder why
<chiluk> that's probably because you have a v4l card and you need to capture the sound separately.
<Mcl0vin> chiluk: thats probably why, now my issue is why when i hit "watch TV" my front end display "Please wait..." then goes right back at the menu...
<Mcl0vin> i also can't watch what i recorded!
<chiluk> check /var/log/mythtvbackend.log
<chiluk> or whatever the backend log is.
<chiluk> that might give you some more info as to what's exactly going on.
<Mcl0vin> check for what
<chiluk> an error.
<chiluk> search "error"
<chiluk> or ERROR
<chiluk> if there isn't an error in the backend log look at the frontend lgo.
<Mcl0vin> all errors
<tgm4883> !pastebin | Mcl0vin
<Zinn> Mcl0vin: when pasting more than 5 lines of data please use http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com so you don't flood the channel.  Then please post the link in the channel.
<tgm4883> post your log
<Mcl0vin> tgm4883: am trying to pastebinit but its not working for me
<tgm4883> Mcl0vin, what command are you using?
<Mcl0vin> 'pastebinit -b http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/ < /var/log/mythtv/mythfrontend.log | grep Error
<Mcl0vin> or should it be 'cat /var/log/mythtv/mythfrontend.log | grep Error | pastebinit -b http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com
<tgm4883> cat /var/log/mythtv/mythfrontend.log | pastebinit -b http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com
<tgm4883> probably that
<tgm4883> don't grep error
<Mcl0vin> well it's not showing my nick in that site
<tgm4883> sec
<tgm4883> Mcl0vin, did it give you a link?
<Mcl0vin> tgm4883: 'http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com
<tgm4883> Mcl0vin, no, it should have returned a link to you
<Mcl0vin> tgm4883: nope
<Mcl0vin> that is the link that it returns
<tgm4883> thomas@earth:~$ cat test.log | pastebinit
<tgm4883> http://pastebin.com/Fh0fHT6K
<tgm4883> remove the -b part
<tgm4883> just do it straight pastebin
<tgm4883> Mcl0vin, which release are you on?
<adent> does any one on the channel have any experience comcast and mythtv?
<adent> working together
<Mcl0vin> tgm4883: 9.10
<tgm4883> Mcl0vin, try using the built in utility
<tgm4883> !mlogg
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about mlogg
<tgm4883> !logs
<Zinn> MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/   You can use mythbuntu-log-grabber from the Applications menu to automatically post the most relevant logs to our pastebin.
<Mcl0vin> tgm4883: i am ssh to my box from work :)
<tgm4883> Mcl0vin, ah
<tgm4883> cat test.log | pastebinit
<Mcl0vin> tgm4883: instead of me troubleshooting OC48 am troubleshooting my mythbox
<tgm4883> that works for me
<Mcl0vin> let me try it
<Mcl0vin> tgm4883: something wrong here at me end , it does return the main url
<Mcl0vin> even with pastebinit
<tgm4883> then pastebinit is possibly broke
<tgm4883> copy the file to somewhere you can paste it
<mrand> adent: I have Time Warner cable, which was formerly Comcast.  I may be able to answer questions, depending on your setup.
<mrand> Mcl0vin: cool.  I used to design OC-192 and Ethernet over SONET transport gear.  Now more focused on IP products.
<adent> mrand: I am in the planing stages, I am trying to figure out the best card to get . one that will work with the new digital format
<mrand> adent:  Currently there is almost no way around getting a cable box unless you only want local stations.   A few areas have a few channels left unencrypted, but for the most part, everything is encrypted (hence the need for a cable box).  You can capture the output of the cable box and feed it into Myth (HD-PVR if you're doing HD, or any number of analog capture devices if you're not running HD).
<mrand> BTW, local stations are available in better quality over the air - so if that is all you care about, drop comcast.  tons of people do just that ;-)
<Mcl0vin> mrand: now we are in the route to LTE/SAE
<adent> mrand: thanks for the feedback, I would love to drop comcast ..but it is so dam convenient
<mrand> adent: I'm in the same boat.
<Mcl0vin> mrand: yeah i worked on those OC192 as well ....lucent by any chance
<mrand> Mcl0vin: nope.  Small company making full-featured *tiny* OC-192 ADM's.  Base box was 2-RU, complete with 2 OC-192's and 16 OC-48's.
<Mcl0vin> mrand: nice nice, yeah i work on 5ESS DCS
<mrand> Most of our stuff was SONET level cross-connect.  We rarely bothered with lower than DS1, although we made one 60G VT1.5 cross connect.
<Mcl0vin> mrand: you use Tellabs
<mrand> use Tellabs?  No, we designed equipment, one piece of which Tellabs turned around and OEM'ed.
<Mcl0vin> for your cross-connect ...
<Mcl0vin> aha ...i work on Tellabs 532L "old" and the new one 5500
<mrand> We had built in STS and VT level cross connects
<Mcl0vin> tgm4883: i didn't forget that log, i am fix the paste bin it script
<Mcl0vin> mrand: i do this on a daily bases
<mrand> Yeah, 5500 was decent competition for some of our boxes.
<Mcl0vin> it is so easy thu once you get the hang of it
<mrand> You haven't seen easy until you've seen the GUI we developed.  It sadly got discontinued when another (larger) company bought us.
<Mcl0vin> mrand: metrowatch :)
<Mcl0vin> here is my log http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/bBnVFDFf
<Mcl0vin> tgm4883: ^^
<Mcl0vin> look link 550
<Mcl0vin> *line
 * Mcl0vin I have to see a man about a horse
<recsa> Hi, i want to build my first MythTV media center and would like to ask a few questions before buying hardware, could any1 help me?
<recsa> my main worry is i have cable TV, so i have a decoder connected to TV using SCART, how can i view the cable TV on the MythTV platform?
<rhpot1991> recsa: http://www.baablogic.net/drupal/node/13
<Zinn> [www.baablogic.net] My MythTV Setup | www.baablogic.net
<rhpot1991> thats my setup, if you want to look at the hardware I'm using and ask any questions
<recsa> rhpot1991: im checking it thx
<recsa> Im reading your page, but still cant figure how to connect the cable TV deco to the capture card
<recsa> i plan on buying HAUPPAUGE 4000HDTV
<recsa> and my cable tv deco only has SCART output
<rhpot1991> recsa: link to that product?
<rhpot1991> I can't seem to find it
<recsa> http://www.hauppauge.es/site/products/data_hvr4000.html
<Zinn> [www.hauppauge.es] Hauppauge Digital : WinTV-HVR-4000
<rhpot1991> ah thats why, non US stuffs
<rhpot1991> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Hauppauge_HVR-4000
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Hauppauge HVR-4000 - MythTV
<rhpot1991> claims it should work
<tgm4883> Mcl0vin, this is your frontend log, we need your backend log
<recsa> guess im a total noob, but should i connect the decoder to the capture card or directly the cable to the capture card?
<Mcl0vin> tgm4883: 1 sec
<rhpot1991> recsa: not sure about your neck of the woods, but over here most of the time you have to run through the cable providers STB to get things, and record after that
<rhpot1991> antennas, etc are the exception
<rhpot1991> recsa: where are you located at?
<Mcl0vin> tgm4883: http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/21yZd9L9
<recsa> <rhpot1991> Spain
<recsa> Its the usual cable tv provider
<recsa> so i have a coax cable connected to decoder and decoder connected to tv VIA scart
 * Mcl0vin went to lunch , will be back in 1hr
<rhpot1991> recsa: your best bet is to find someone from spain to ask these questions to :)
<rhpot1991> you could try the mailing list if no one shows up in here or the forums
<recsa> yep i will try that, thx
<recsa> one general question
<rhpot1991> go on
<recsa> that capture card i show you says has quad capture capabilities, do that means i can view one channel while saving on disk another?
<recsa> dam rust english skills .... saving on disk = recording :P
<recsa> i mean, will i be able to live view and record different channels at same time?
<rhpot1991> recsa: the general rule is you can record once per tuner
<rhpot1991> and think of live view as recording and watching immediately
<recsa> and that Hauppauge_HVR-4000 has more than one tunner?
<rhpot1991> I can't seem to figure it out
<rhpot1991> I don't see it saying that, but it has multiple inputs
<rhpot1991> seems to imply its just a single tuner that can handle those 4 modes
<recsa> it says Quad HD TV Tunner
<recsa> i guess it can
<recsa> if so, do i need 2 sound cards (1 assuming main board has 1)
<rhpot1991> "Quad-mode"
<rhpot1991> and you should only need one sound card, sound capture should be handled by the tuner and you should only need a sound card for output
<recsa> great
<recsa> thx a lot for your time
<rhpot1991> recsa: sure no problem, good luck
<chiluk> recsa... make sure the hvr-4000 is supported by the kernel before buying.
<chiluk> my hvr-2250 is only now getting mainline Ubuntu kernel support... and I've had it for almost 1.5 years.
<recsa> chiluk: mmm i havent found it on LinuxTV compatible cards but i had assume that all Hauppage cards were supported :(
<chiluk> that is a bad assumption.
<chiluk> it's likely that they all will be supported.
<chiluk> but that's the nature of open source.
<chiluk> initially they may not be.
<recsa> yep at some point in the future
<recsa> in case that card is not fully supported by latest kernel ... what will hapen?
<chiluk> it won't work.
<chiluk> I don't even see the hvr-4000 on hauppauge's site.
<dewman> recsa, cats and dogs living together...Mass hysteria....
<dewman> =)
<recsa> xdddd
<chiluk> is that a eurpoean card?
<recsa> you dont see it because its only europe product
<chiluk> hah...
<recsa> yep
<chiluk> yeah well if i were you I'd definitely check on the support before purchasing.
<chiluk> I've been burned too many times by cool hardware that didn't yet have drivers.
<chiluk> also it looks like it's a quad-mode tuner.
<chiluk> typically that means that it will do only one of DVB-S2, DVB-S, ATSC, PAL *?  at any one point in time.
<chiluk> well it looks like an old enough card.. it's likely to have drivers.
<chiluk> I thought it was a follow-on to the american hvr-2250.
<chiluk> I was mistaken.
<tgm4883> Mcl0vin, couple things
<tgm4883> Channel(/dev/video0) Warning: You have not set an external channel changing
<tgm4883>                         script for a composite or s-video input. Channel changing will do nothing.
<tgm4883> you had some other errors earlier, but they seem to have cleared up
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: what tuner?
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, IDK
<tgm4883> Mcl0vin, ^
<recsa> <chiluk> the prob is my delaer doesnt have old hardware, i will check on local forums for tested hardware available to buy here
<recsa> thx a lot for the advice i will definitively not buy that card is not listed anywhere as tested
<rhpot1991> recsa: that card may be supported, you should search around and see
<rhpot1991> check the mailing list and forums, all you really need to find is one person who is using it to get a good idea
<recsa> google has no clue about that card comatibility
<rhpot1991> wiki indicates it should work but support may not be built into the kernel by default
<recsa> by default ...
<recsa> if that means i should compile kernel or something like that ... im a low level linux user
<recsa> http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/mythtvnz/293961
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Update on HVR 4000 and Linux (and Mythtv) | MythTV | Mythtvnz
<recsa> mmm some light on the dark
<recsa> yayyyyy It is supported under Linux since kernel 2.6.28.
<Mcl0vin> tgm4883: sorry i was out, my tunes is WinTV-HVR-1600
<Mcl0vin> tgm4883: and what is the external channel
<tgm4883> Mcl0vin, what do you have feeding your HVR-1600?
<tgm4883> coax? composite? svideo?
<Mcl0vin> tgm4883: ok my setup is like this: [wall -> "coax"] to [cable receiver]...from [cable recevier->s-vide] to my mythbuntu
<tgm4883> Mcl0vin, and you didn't set up an external channel changer?
<tgm4883> That is probably the issue
<Mcl0vin> tgm4883: what is a channel changer? are you taking about the hvr-1600 remote? because i still couldn't figure out how to set it up
<tgm4883> Mcl0vin, no, it's what changes the channels on the cable box
<tgm4883> how else do you expect mythbuntu to be able to change the channel
<Mcl0vin> tgm4883: i thought it will change when i setup the tuner remote :(
<tgm4883> Mcl0vin, http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Ivtv_Channel_changer
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Ivtv Channel changer - MythTV
 * Mcl0vin reading the above link
<rhpot1991> he is gonna need to blast for that I think
<rhpot1991> Mcl0vin: ^
<rhpot1991> Mcl0vin: unless your STB has firewire, you can use that for tuning
<Mcl0vin> STB?
<rhpot1991> set top box, or receiver as you put it
<Mcl0vin> rhpot1991: recevier...do you mean my OEM cable receiver
<rhpot1991> yes
<tgm4883> AKA, STB
<Mcl0vin> rhpot1991: so i will use the ir-receiver and blaster that came with my wintv-hvr-1600 tuner card!   do you have a link on how i can set this up please
<rhpot1991> Mcl0vin: no idea, I've never blasted
<Mcl0vin> so how are you controling your box "mythbuntu"
<Mcl0vin> i thought you need the tuner remote to control everything
<mrand> My cable box has a serial port, so I use serial.  It stopped working for a little while, so I tried out blasting and got it working easily... as I recall, I simply used MCC to enable it.
<rhpot1991> my remote controls my mythbuntu box
<rhpot1991> and that controls the STBs via firewire
<mcl0vin> am back
<sabhain> rhpot1991: what cable company are you on?
<rhpot1991> comcast
<recsa> rhpot1991: you see, reading solves most problems XD, the answers you and tgm gave to Mclovin solves my first question, what i was calling "decoder" is what you call STB, so answering myself, yes i have to connect my STB to the card, guess i will have to use an SCART to s-video cable
<recsa> and since my STB has no firewire or seril port i will have to blast it ... what ever it means XDDD
<mrand> What's XDDD/
<rhpot1991> mrand: I think its some sort of smiley face
<rhpot1991> recsa: blasting is IR blasting, you have a device which emulates a remote control
<mrand> You place the IR (infra-red) transmitter right in front of the receiver on the STB.
<mrand> Most people tape it to the front of the STB, actually.
<mrand> Many tuners come with it.
<recsa> tuners comes with IR transmiters?
<recsa> guess it will be not too hard to find
<recsa> the hard part will be to find my STB IR commands
<mrand> Maybe, maybe not.  As long as it is not a new one, it's likely been solved by someone else on the Internet.
<recsa> my STB is anything but new
<recsa> i will check it
<recsa> i still think the neat solution would be to trash the STB and plug the coaxial directly to the Mythbuntu
<mrand> recsa: forgot the coax... over the air (OTA) has better quality if you are within range.
<rhpot1991> recsa: you can do that with an antenna
<mrand> jinks
<rhpot1991> might be able to do it with freesat or something over there, dunno about your technologies
<mrand> cable companies recompress
<recsa> i will for DVB, but i have paid TV by cable
<rhpot1991> recsa: we also have some unencrytped channels on our cable over here, but only the locals
<recsa> many channels that cant be seen by air
<mrand> gotcha
<rhpot1991> mrand: tell me about it, I have terrible ghosting on my nbc
<rhpot1991> and comcast claims its coming right from nbc
<mrand> right
<mrand> (that was sarcastic)
<rhpot1991> heh
<rhpot1991> I made a stink about it during my internet connection days
<rhpot1991> issues that is
<rhpot1991> documented every internet connection and made them still images of the ghosting
<rhpot1991> to which I was told "that computer monitor can't display HD TV thats why it looks like that"
<rhpot1991> the tech didn't like my response of "do you even know what a LCD TV is then?"
<mrand> heh.  Next time, just say that it looks like crap when fed directly into  your LCD TV.  Course, then they'll just blame the TV.
<sabhain> rhpot1991: any trouble getting a firewire enabled STB?  TWC isn't very helpful with that end of things.
<recsa> <rhpot1991> that SiliconDust HDHomeRun Dual Tuner from your setup (BTW amazing one) ... what the hell is? looks like it has 2 tunner inputs and just an ethernet output ... do that means Myth can connect to ethernet stremas as if they were regular video inputs?
<Zinn> recsa: Please watch your language.
<recsa> sorry Zinn XDDD didnt want to be mean
<Zinn> Hi recsa, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<rhpot1991> mrand: yep they blamed the TV, then I said look its on everything, burned a DVD and shipped it to them, they finally admited it was a mpeg compression issue then
<rhpot1991> sabhain: nope I just got them, had a heck of a time getting the model I wanted though, they treat you like a terrorist when you ask for a specific model
<rhpot1991> recsa: its a dual tuner that sits on your network, not sure if there is a european one available
<rhpot1991> myth treats it as 2 tuners
<recsa> awesome
<rhpot1991> I believe they have an Australian model, dunno that would help you very much
<mrand> Yeah, the have DVB-T, but I guess europe is changing to -T2 and -S, which are currently unsupported.
<mrand> the have=silicon dust has
<mrand> And that is already stretching my knowledge of DVB.
<recsa> here in Spain we just closed all analog air transmissions, we can only get OTA DVB now, but no idea if it is -T, -T2 or -XYZ
<recsa> yep theres an european version ... i should consider this, so i dont need to look for a main board with many PCI slots
 * sabhain loves his HDHR and hopes they find a way to make the CableCard version myth friendly.
<recsa> <rhpot1991> do that networked tunner works fine for you? do you like it? does it streams good quality?
<mrand> recsa: be careful.  I'm reading the silicon dust forums exactly what I read above... I'd hate for you to buy it, only to have it not work immedately, or next week, or next month due to transition to -T2 or -S.
<recsa> i will check whats standard in Spain, they just fully deployed, dont think they will change it any soon
<recsa> looks like we have DVB-S here
<st8ofmi9d> I have a fresh MythTV frontend install connecting to my Mythbuntu 9.10 backend. I can't get sound from MythTV using the HDMI output. I get sound over HDMI using pandora.com but nothing when I try to play a recording in Myth. I went to the general setting on the frontend and set the output device from ALSA:default to HDMI (I also tried multiple other options) but still nothing. Also, when I choose sound preferences on
<Zinn> [pandora.com] Pandora Radio - Listen to Free Internet Radio, Find New Music
<st8ofmi9d>  ubuntu, I don't see MythTV coming up as an application when trying any of the settings. Any thoughts?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-05-12
<lapion> does anyone know how I can permantly set things such the video-scan method? and the audio delay ?
<mcl0vin_> mrand: are you still arround
<mcl0vin_> !info channel changer
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about info channel changer
<mcl0vin_> anyone here
<OpenMedia> Any ETA on 0.23 GM builds showing up in Mythbuntu?
<mcl0vin> howdy folks
<tgm4883> OpenMedia, GM?
<OpenMedia> tgm4883: Golden Master - They have now released 0.23
<tgm4883> OpenMedia, there won't be one unless someone gets an SRU for it.
<mcl0vin> !seen tgm4883
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about seen tgm4883
<tgm4883> we recommend running auto-builds, which has more current versions than 0.23 release
<mcl0vin> tgm4883: you back :)
<tgm4883> mcl0vin, yep
<mcl0vin> am gonna need your help sir , if possible
<tgm4883> not at work now either
<tgm4883> well, not at my paid job
<mcl0vin> ??
<tgm4883> mcl0vin, i'm coding now
<tgm4883> at home
<tgm4883> rather than helping customers at work
<tgm4883> so I might actually respond quicker now
<mcl0vin> tgm4883: aha
 * mcl0vin confused...are you able to help me now or you are busy coding :)
<mcl0vin> aha
<mcl0vin> tgm4883: so i tested my card, and i record video and audio fine , but still when i try to whatch live tv , i get black screen
<mcl0vin> someone mention that i should set up channel changer earlier , but i am stuck
<tgm4883> ok, lets see the backend logs from right after you tried watching TV
<mcl0vin> !paste
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about paste
<mcl0vin> what is the myth paste url again please
<tgm4883> !pastebin
<Zinn> when pasting more than 5 lines of data please use http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com so you don't flood the channel.  Then please post the link in the channel.
<mcl0vin> tgm4883: http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/yNRZMAqR
<tgm4883> mcl0vin, this is a recent one?
<mcl0vin> yes
<tgm4883> odd, cause the last timestamp is
<tgm4883> 2010-05-11 19:52:13.658
<mcl0vin> tgm4883: the time is not set correctly i think
<tgm4883> well the last error before that is
<tgm4883> 2010-05-10 21:05:58.157
<tgm4883> 23 hours earlier
<tgm4883> you just tried watching TV on it?
<mcl0vin> yes
<mcl0vin> not right now rightr
<mcl0vin> maybe 4 hrs
<mcl0vin> tgm4883: any luck yet you think
<tgm4883> mcl0vin, sorry jumping back and forth
<tgm4883> delete that log, then reproduce the issue and upload a fresh log
<tgm4883> then we can rule out any of the really old errors
<mcl0vin> tgm4883: dude you are helping me so no worries
<mcl0vin> ok will do
<mcl0vin> front and back
<mcl0vin> ?
<mcl0vin> delete both of them
<tgm4883> yea
<st8ofmi9d> Is anyone using a Dell Zino as a MythTV frontend? I was for a few months but I must have had a defective unit because it started overheating. Dell sent me a new unit (came with Win 7 even though my original had Vista) and I installed Ubuntu 9.10 on it. I tried 10.04 but the version of MythTV wasn't compatible with my Mythbuntu backend and I'm not willing to mess with the backend at the moment. After installing 9.10 o
<st8ofmi9d> n the new unit, I decided that I would rather use HDMI for video and sound than VGA and the front audio jack (back audiojack didn't work for me before). I needed to use the restricted drivers but I am able to get sound over HDMI except for MythTV. I played around with the MythTV setup/general/audio output device settings but no luck. I have options for ALSA:default, ALSA:spdif, ALSA:surround 5.1, ALSA:analog, ALSA:di
<st8ofmi9d> gital, ALSA:mixed analog, ALSA:mixed digital, ALSA:hdmi, ALSA:plugwi0.3, /dev/dsp, /dev/adsp, Jack:output and NULL. I tried most of those options and I still don't get sound from MythTV. I went to Ubuntu's sound preferences and under hardware I have "RS780 Azalia controller" in addition to "Internal Audio" I have the RS780 checked off for sound output. However, when I play a recording under MythTV, I still see "No ap
<st8ofmi9d> plication is currently playing or recording audio" under the application tab of the sound preferences screen. What am I doing wrong? If I play sound from something like Pandora.com I see it listed int he applications tab. Has anyone else got MythTV to play sound over HDMI?
<Zinn> [pandora.com] Pandora Radio - Listen to Free Internet Radio, Find New Music
<tgm4883> st8ofmi9d, don't put that much text in here at one time
<tgm4883> I doubt anyone will read all of it
<tgm4883> and it just makes people mad
<st8ofmi9d> tgm4883: sorry, I was trying to be descriptive
<tgm4883> with that being said
<tgm4883> superm1 might be running that
<mcl0vin> tgm4883: guess what! ..its working
<mcl0vin> tgm4883: i got few issues...you ready
<mcl0vin> tgm4883: 1) the screen had those two letter box ( two black vertical lines, kinda scqueezing the picture
<mcl0vin> tgm4883: 2) i can't get audio out of the box, to my external Amp/receiver. if i use a headphone i can hear audio on one side
<mcl0vin> tgm4883: 3) i still need to setup my remote
<mcl0vin> tgm4883: 4)How do i setup channel changer
<mcl0vin> anyone got autio sync issue
<tgm4883> mcl0vin, I'm headed to bed, but for 4) you need to copy that script from mythtv wiki to a location on your backend, then configure your backend to point to that script (in mythtv-setup)
<tgm4883> and 3) depending on the remote you have, you might be able to set it up in mythbuntu-control-centre
<tgm4883> 1) Make sure your screen resolution is correct. If it is, then in appearance (under settings in the frontend), you can set up overrides for screen deminisions
<superm1> tgm4883, if st8ofmi9d comes back around it sounds like he was using pulseaudio...
<superm1> so all sorts of problems there if he is trying to enable a specific device
<lapion> does anyone know how I can permantly set things such the video-scan method? and the audio delay ?
<qwebirc97662> hello
<qwebirc97662> I have just downloaded and installed Mythbuntu 10.04 and it is asking for a Login
<qwebirc97662> what username and password should I use/
<qwebirc97662> ?
<rhpot1991> qwebirc97662: at which point?
<rhpot1991> are you still on the livecd or did you reboot?
<qwebirc97662> livecd I think
<qwebirc97662> I put the CD in and restarted the PC
<qwebirc97662> now I have a screen with Login in the middle
<rhpot1991> qwebirc97662: try no password?
<qwebirc97662> what username?
<qwebirc97662> I tried root + no passowrd
<qwebirc97662> and blank + blank
<qwebirc97662> all give auth failure
<rhpot1991> try ubuntu and empty
<st8ofmi9d> Does anyone have a Dell Zino working as a frontend? I'm having troubles getting sound over HDMI working with MythTV but it works with other applications.
<RobertLaptop> Is there anyone around that can help me with an lirc issue?
<rhpot1991> !ask | RobertLaptop
<Zinn> RobertLaptop: Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<tgm4883> st8ofmi9d, it might be a pulse audio issue
<tgm4883> superm1> tgm4883, if st8ofmi9d comes back around it sounds like he was using pulseaudio...
<tgm4883> <superm1> so all sorts of problems there if he is trying to enable a specific device
<st8ofmi9d> tgm4883: I'm using whatever was standard in the 9.10 install. Does that mean pulseaudio? If so, should I be installing something else?
<tgm4883> st8ofmi9d, if you installed mythtv on top of ubuntu, then pulseaudio is installed
<st8ofmi9d> tgm4883: Yes, I installed mythtv frontend using synaptic
<tgm4883> !pulse%
<Zinn> Pulse Audio, aka kitten killer.  See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PulseAudio for more information.  Pulse Audio seems to cause problems with MythTV.  If you are having trouble, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/460579 for potential work arounds
<tgm4883> st8ofmi9d, try that
<st8ofmi9d> tgm4883: thank you! I'll try it out.
<mrand> hmm... that bug may or may not still apply.  Perhaps it applies to 9.10 but not 10.04.  Will have to check that out some year
<st8ofmi9d> mrand: I'm on 9.10 because the mythtv frontend installable from the synaptic package manager is compatible with my backend. My ultimate goal is to PXE boot but I'd have to either run all DHCP on the backend or upgrade to a DD-WRT router...neither of which I'm up to at the moment.
<muns> anyone got a working hvr-1600 working in mythbuntu? i'm still having problems after many reinstalls and still getting snow when i know i have cable...maybe i'm doing somethin wrong here that someone can enlighten me on
<muns> i'll go thru the driver and kernel install again maybe i missed somethin
<tgm4883> I might have a hvr-1600
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> !dev
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about dev
<tgm4883> Tuner 2: Hauppauge HVR-1600
<tgm4883> muns, yes I do
<muns> ok i'm redoing this again http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Hauppauge_HVR-1600
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Hauppauge HVR-1600 - MythTV
<tgm4883> muns, what version of mythbuntu?
<muns> the latest 10.04 updated with auto-build
<tgm4883> are you building the drivers?
<muns> this is fresh install
<tgm4883> or just adding the firmware
<tgm4883> IIRC, I just added the firmware
<muns> hmmm
<muns> got an insite on how to do that or what site to go thru steps
<tgm4883> Oh, I don't use the analog half either
<tgm4883> there is a firmware section on that webpage
<muns> cable is only 2-97 and i know its digital but coming thru the lines its analog i think
<tgm4883> which is probably the same page I followed
<muns> or maybe cable company updated to complete digital
<tgm4883> um
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> does linux detect the card?
<muns> are u connected viat the qam/clear digital coax connector or the tv part
<muns> ya
<tgm4883> the coax connector
<muns> so digital side
<tgm4883> muns, how did you set it up in mythtv
<tgm4883> yea I only do digital
<tgm4883> I do OTA
<muns> aah
<muns> i'll try both after i get this fuzz out lol
<tgm4883> How did you set it up in mythtv-setup?
<muns> a site said to use cardtype ivtv and source is schedulesdirect.com and us-cable and all that
<Zinn> [schedulesdirect.com] Schedules Direct
<muns> so u didn't do the hg clone http://linuxtv.org/hg/v4l-dvb
<Zinn> [linuxtv.org] v4l-dvb: log
<muns> do u think its better to have both connections on card connected via a splitter so can pull both sides of card?
<tgm4883> no
<tgm4883> I used DVB
<tgm4883> since I use digital
<muns> kk just wondering if i should try that since we do have actual digital hd channels in the system
<muns> never watch em cuz its crap few hd chans anyhow like news and such lol nothing real good
<muns> anyhow i'm trying what u did firmware and now gonna reboot...brb
<st8ofmi9d> tgm4883: Thank you for the tip. All I needed to do was add "export EXPERIMENTALLY_ALLOW_PULSE_AUDIO=1" to my .profile file.
<mrand> st8ofmi9d: are you using 0.23, or 0.22?
<st8ofmi9d> mrand: .022 for now.
<st8ofmi9d> mrand: I'm too scared to touch my backend since it took me some time to get running.
<mrand> My 0.22 to 0.23 was pretty painless (I'm still running 9.10)
<mrand> As I recall (might be wrong), that export was depreciated in 0.23.
<st8ofmi9d> mrand: So does that mean that the fix will no longer work after I upgrade?
<muns> tgm4883, still there?
<mrand> st8ofmi9d: I've not heard/seen lots of crys, so my assumption is that the setting isn't required on 0.23 (maybe that setting got flipped and now defaults to 1?  I can't recall right now)
<tgm4883> muns, i'm in and out today. I've got a class today
<muns> aah we are out of school for the day lol
<muns> well no go on that fw update and rebooted still same thing
<muns> do i need to try a downgraded version of mythv instead of 0.23 or compile my own kernel or what
<tgm4883> muns, there is more than just the firmware update. You will need to set it up correctly in mythtv-setup
<tgm4883> if you are using digital, then it needs to be setup as a dvb card
<muns> ya i've done what that site said to do even started fresh from step one but errors out at the command make  lol
<tgm4883> then you need to create a guide data source and connect it to the dvb card (IIRC, steps 3 and 4)
<muns> yup yup
<tgm4883> well why are you doing make?
<tgm4883> Are you using analog?
<muns> since i did the fw update i went into the mythtv-setup and redid my configuration chosen ivtv / tuner 1 / /dev/video0 and detects card then i chosen the guide source
<muns> then tried the chan scan and no lock
<muns> ya
<tgm4883> do you have analog sources?
<tgm4883> who is your cable companY?
<muns> allegiance communications
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> never heard of them
<muns> kansas/missouri
<tgm4883> and they send you a analog source?
<muns> well its digital to the headend and then from there it xfers still analog thru the lines i think...but i can try the dvb digital side of the card
<tgm4883> yea I would try the dvb side
<muns> kk so cardtype is dvb then
<muns> brb
<RobertLaptop> Hopefully someone can help.  I decided to replace one of my backend because the old one is dieing but when I got the new hardware It forced me to upgrade from Mythubutu 8.04 to 9.10/10.4 when I upgraded my front end LIRC stopped working any idea's how to get a Hauppauge Win-to-go the same chip-set as the PVR150 working?
<Jay2k1> so, are there any plans/timings when 0.23 will be available in the packages? mythbuntu 9.10
<rhpot1991> Jay2k1: use the autobuilds
<Jay2k1> i do
<Jay2k1> is it just changing 0.22.to 0.23 in dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-repos?
<Zinn> [0.22.to] International Instant Domain Development
<Jay2k1> whoops-
<Jay2k1> what a stupid domain name
<rhpot1991> indeed
<rhpot1991> Jay2k1: if you sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythbuntu-repos
<rhpot1991> it should ask you what version of myth
<Jay2k1> yeah
<rhpot1991> choose 0.23 and do a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Jay2k1> just wasn't sure if it'd be stable (fixes, that is) or trunk
<Jay2k1> uh, trunk would mean svn or whatever they use i guess
<rhpot1991> well we released .23 in lucid, and its been officially released at this point from mythtv, so I'd say its good to go
<Jay2k1> yes, that's why i ask :)
<Jay2k1> that it's released in lucid doesn't mean anything
<Jay2k1> i made that experience when installing 9.10
<rhpot1991> I'm running it without any issues
<Jay2k1> and not being aware of auto builds at that time
<rhpot1991> what do you mean?
<Jay2k1> well, when i built my htpc, i installed 9.10
<Jay2k1> had quite some bugs
<rhpot1991> ah got the .22 rc?
<Jay2k1> yup
<Jay2k1> :)
<rhpot1991> ya due to the way ubuntu releases we had to ship RCs there, and then recommend people use the autobuilds to get the latest fixes
<rhpot1991> unfortunately thats not something we can have the installer do so our hands are tied there
<Jay2k1> when i complained about some bugs here, they asked me what version i used, and it turns out i wasn't quite up to date, had a bunch of updates when i enabled auto builds
<Jay2k1> yes, i got to know that
<Jay2k1> i suggested making the auto-builds thing more visible on the homepage, because idiots like me don't read release notes if they don't upgrade
<tgm4883> yea we should do that
<Jay2k1> like <h1>please enable auto builds after installing!</h1>
<Jay2k1> auto builds being linked to its page
<Jay2k1> i mean, i really had no idea, also i thought any updates would be fetched by apt-get update/grade automatically
<Jay2k1> since that is not possible, throw it into people's faces :)
<rhpot1991> Jay2k1: well updates are possible there, but generally only updates to major bugs and not just a collection of fixes
<rhpot1991> but ya, we are aware of the issues
<Jay2k1> the ones that make it into the default ubuntu repos huh?
<mrand> Jay2k1: right.  And that takes a fair amount of work and handholding to get pushed out.  Which is less time for the Mythbuntu team doing other stuff.
<Jay2k1> um, what exactly are you talking about?
<mrand> hehe.  It's usually me asking that of other people ;-)
<mrand> I meant to say that Updating the already released official/default ubuntu repos takes some non-trival doing.
<Jay2k1> aaah
<Jay2k1> thats not what i'd ask for anyway :)
<Jay2k1> i didn't even know you'd be able to do it at all
<Jay2k1> regardless of how easy or not it is
<mrand> Jay2k1: sure... you still get 9.10 updates from time to time, right?  This would be the same thing.
<Jay2k1> i thought that's from default ubuntu repos
<tgm4883> Jay2k1, that is. We could do the same, it's just a lot of work
<mrand> yep, that's what I'm talking about.  For the people that either don't want to enable auto-builds, or don't even know it exists.
<Jay2k1> how easy would it be to add a little note to the end of the install process? something like the blue screen that occasionally pops up with debian-based updates, for example when a .conf is being replaced
<tgm4883> where would be a good place to put auto-builds info?
<tgm4883> That would be a debconf note, and wouldnt' be too difficult
<tgm4883> is that the right place for it though?
<Jay2k1> that'd be a good start imo
<tgm4883> superm1, ^
<mrand> I don't think superm1 or others would go for that... didn't we talk about this before and that would be too close to making a PPA "official", which Ubuntu in general frowns on.
<tgm4883> mrand, IIRC, we can't have it auto-added, or have a button that auto-adds it
<Jay2k1> i don't know about these issues, i'm just suggesting what i would do/prefer - if possible.
<mrand> Although it is being used more and more.  mythtv has had a semi-official PPA forever.  There is a semi-official for firefox and a number of other apps as well
<tgm4883> but I think we could do something like (the mythbuntu team recommends...)
<mrand> Jay2k1: no problem.
<mrand> tgm4883: ah, yes.
<tgm4883> I have too many half finished mcc plugins as it is, I don't need to start work on something else
<Jay2k1> also, as already said, i'd probably add a note to the downloads page with a link to the page that describes the auto builds feature
<Jay2k1> perhaps explaining why it's necessary doing it manually with a few words so people wouldn't think "what's this for a nonsense, why is this not done automatically"
<tgm4883> Jay2k1, you mean on this page http://mythbuntu.org/download-type
<Jay2k1> i'm the (imo) typical user. what do i do? i go to http://mythbuntu.org. i see "download" in the navbar and click it. i start reading on the left, the first icon is what i want, so i don't pay attention to the other three, overlooking auto builds
<Jay2k1> i click the first, see a download button and that's what i want, so i click it, done
<Jay2k1> perhaps i look around some more on the page while it downloads, but don't count on it
<Jay2k1> so, I'd say the best place would be at http://mythbuntu.org/downloads
<rhpot1991> we can't mention the PPA in the install process at all, I asked superm1 about it before
<tgm4883> well with what you just said, you make it sound as if I need you to click on the auto-builds link before you even get download iso
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, really?
<tgm4883> I thought it already was
<rhpot1991> actually maybe I wanted it as a question there
 * tgm4883 checks
<rhpot1991> and not just words
<tgm4883> there is the slideshow
<tgm4883> which IMO is the best place for it
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: IMO most people prob don't watch that
<rhpot1991> I start installing and go do something useful
<tgm4883> yep it's in there
<rhpot1991> wonder if we can do a "whats next" popup when you are done installing
<tgm4883> although it needs a slight typo correction
<tgm4883> Also, mrand rhpot1991 I would like to create "stories" on the website for bug fixes and new packages that get pushed to -testing
<tgm4883> you can take a look at the latest news on the site to see what I mean
<Jay2k1> http://pub.jay2k1.com/screenshots/myth-auto-builds-suggestion.png <- quick and dirty
<Zinn> [pub.jay2k1.com]
<Jay2k1> just so you see what i mean roughly
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, perhaps. That is a question for superm1
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: thats a good place on the downloads page
<Jay2k1> perhaps not as invasive, but above the download button
<RobertLaptop> I upgrade from Mythubutu 8.04 to 9.10/10.4 when I upgraded my front end LIRC's stopped working any idea's how to get a Hauppauge Win-to-go the same chip-set as the PVR150 working?
<tgm4883> ok, i'll play with the wording a bit and if superm1 doesn't like it he can pull it out
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: I think we asked about including mythbuntu-repos in MCC by default and thats a no too, correct?
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, yea thats a NO
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: how is that a no, but we include a plugin that enables medibuntu?
<tgm4883> we can't add anything that would automatically add 3rd party repos
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, we don't include a plugin that enables medibuntu anymore
<tgm4883> that got pulled the same time we asked about -repos
<tgm4883> it was an oversight
<rhpot1991> ah
<rhpot1991> I'm out of date
<rhpot1991> so we don't have dvd support or anything like that in MCC anymore?
<tgm4883> why is openid not working on the site?
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, oh we have dvd support
<tgm4883> it's just not activating the medibuntu repo
<tgm4883> we run the install-css.sh script
<rhpot1991> RobertLaptop: set it up again in MCC?
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: ah I thought that came from medibuntu
<tgm4883> which downloads and installs libdvdcss2 from medibuntu
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, it does
<rhpot1991> ah, so we just aren't enabling their PPA then
<tgm4883> right
<rhpot1991> sillyness
<tgm4883> I know
<rhpot1991> why can't we just do that and warn
<tgm4883> basically it just does the same thing that flash installer does
<RobertLaptop> rhpot1991, I tiried MCC several times.  Installed from scratched.  For some reason lirc_i2c just isn't loading/seeing the hardware :(
<tgm4883> Jay2k1, what if I add that disclaimer to this page  http://mythbuntu.org/download-type
<tgm4883> because alot of people add mythtv to existing installs I think
<Jay2k1> hmm, possibly
<tgm4883> I mean, there are 3 times as many people that get the ISO
<Jay2k1> either this or both on the download page for new install and on the page for add to existing
<Jay2k1> i don't really know
<Jay2k1> oh ok :)
<tgm4883> I'll grab a cookie and think about it
<Jay2k1> think about the wording as well ;)
<rhpot1991> "enable autobuilds to fix your broken stuff!"
<kalelme> hello
<kalelme> something is happening to me  and I have not getting how to solve it, I have an encore ENLTV-FM 5.3, I  have set up correctly, and it works, the problem I have is that the  image quality is very bad, if I see the channel with tvtime, is the  right way, at 720x480, but if I see from the mythtv (see tv), but is  very poor quality, I tested the quality up in the configuration but the  same thing. anyone has any suggestions
<Jay2k1> hmm, apt-get upgrade says that 11 packages are being held back, why is that?
<rhpot1991> Jay2k1: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<rhpot1991> and apt should have told you which ones when it said that
<Jay2k1> of course
<Jay2k1> mytharchive mythgallery mythmovies mythmusic mythtv-backend mythtv-common mythtv-frontend mythtv-themes mythtv-transcode-utils mythvideo mythweather
<Jay2k1> i'm a bit afraid of doing a dist-upgrade
<rhpot1991> Jay2k1: do it to see what new packages are added, my guess is libmythtv-perl
<rhpot1991> it holds a package back if they depend on a package that isn't currently installed
<Jay2k1> and the reason they don't get installed as dependencies is that they are dependant on 10.04?
<rhpot1991> is this your 9.10 system right?
<Jay2k1> yup
<rhpot1991> Jay2k1: the package named changed from libmyth-perl to libmythtv-perl, thats the issue
<Jay2k1> oh, lol
<pteague> if i set up a cut list & use mytharchive to create a dvd... is it supposed to automatically use the cut list or do i need to do something special? http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/MythArchive wasn't to specific other than mentioning that it's a main feature of the dvd creation part
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] MythArchive - MythTV
<Jay2k1> and these packages are dependant of the newly named perl package, which i can't install on 9.10 i guess?
<Jay2k1> it would probably even screw things up
<rhpot1991> Jay2k1: yes you can, dist-upgrade
<rhpot1991> and it will install it for you, and the updates
<rhpot1991> its in the autobuilds ppa
<Jay2k1> lets hope it won't break my system then :)
<rhpot1991> no promises, you should be safe
<Jay2k1> hmm, nothing about perl tho
<Jay2k1> but libmyth-0.23-0
<Jay2k1> i guess that's the key
<rhpot1991> that'd do it too
<Jay2k1> thanks for your advice!
<kalelme> any have a encore enltv-FM ?
<superm1> i dont like the idea of recommending so directly auto-builds like that
<superm1> i feel as though it's asking for a recipe for disaster
<superm1> particularly since you can have a stable system without them
<superm1> and it adds another variable to make it more unstable
<Jay2k1> well
<Jay2k1> the main problem was the combination of the too-early release of mb 9.10
<Jay2k1> so myth 0.22 was still rc
<Jay2k1> which i wasn't aware of
<Jay2k1> also, i assumed that when i have a special edition of ubuntu with mythtv, i'd get updates for the whole system, including mythtv when doing apt-get upgrade
<rhpot1991> Jay2k1: which you will, if they are available
<rhpot1991> its just much harder to get updates in post release, which is why we do the PPAs
<mcl0vin> howdy folks
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-05-13
<kalelme> hello
<kalelme> something is happening to me  and I have not getting how to solve it, I have an encore ENLTV-FM 5.3, I  have set up correctly, and it works, the problem I have is that the  image quality is very bad, if I see the channel with tvtime, is the  right way, at 720x480, but if I see from the mythtv (see tv), but is  very poor quality, I tested the quality up in the configuration but the  same thing. anyone has any suggestions
<qwebirc76347> I'm currently running Mythbuntu 9.10 with Autobuilds Repo enabled (0.22 PPA) and Mythbuntu-testing PPA.  Is it safe to switch to the 0.23 PPA (without doing an upgrade, etc)?
<muns> is it wise to do search on every QAM such as 64-256 cuz don't know what this cable company is on
<muns> also i get some of the channels locked but lots of time out, 10 possible channels blahblah but there is no signal strengh or signal/noise meter at all is there supposed to be one?
<mrand> I'm sorry to say that all channel scan problems need to be addressed in #mythtv-users unless you can find someone that has had this problem on the mythbuntu forums or mythtv-users mailing list.
<mrand> qwebirc76347: Yes, it should be safe to do that... I did not have any troubles when I did the same thing.
<qwebirc76347> mrand: Thanks...will try it now (fingers crossed!)
<qwebirc76347> mrand: Just switched to 0.23 PPA and it's asking me to do a partial upgrade (presumably get some packages for 10.04).  Did you get the same thing?
<mrand> qwebirc76347: the partial upgrade has to do with libmyth stuff
<mrand> But in short, yes, I did get that.
<mrand> Or it might have to do with mythflix...  if you have it installed, you may need to remove it.
<mrand> if it doesn't get auto-removed.
<quinten> hi! just upgraded to 10.04, and fancontrol is broken.
<quinten> i can re-run fancontrol, and it will work, but when i reboot it's broken again
<quinten> Configuration appears to be outdated, please run pwmconfig again
<mrand> quinten: that would almost certainly be something with ubuntu generic ... I'd search the ubuntu forums, or maybe ask on #ubuntu
<mrand> Mythbuntu doesn't differ from base ubuntu in that respect (except xcfe rather than gnome)
<quinten> okay, i'll try there
<qwebirc76347> mrand: Upgrade all goodly...thanks again!
<mrand> qwebirc76347: great news!
<nullFX> hey, so I've got a problem of my x sessions randomly crashing
<nullFX> i think it started with the lucid upgrade, but i never used this computer for its desktop environment much before that so i'm not 100% sure
<nullFX> i had mythbuntu installed under karmic, and after upgrading to lucid i've since added the ubuntu role with the mythbuntu control centre
<nullFX> so i've got xfce4 and gnome and the session crashing seems to happen in both
<nullFX> the gdm-binary still runs the whole time, but the sessions crash, and it fails to start a new one
<nullFX> so my screen just goes blank (i don't go back to the greeter or anything)
<nullFX> i can still remote in via ssh and those sessions don't have any problems
<nullFX> and if it manually kill gdm-binary then the blank screen goes away and shows the text underneath from teh bootup
<nullFX> restarting gdm still doesn't boot me back into gnome or the greeter, though
<nullFX> i'm not really sure what process is at fault for this, or what logs to look in or what to look for
<nullFX> so, any ideas anyone?
<JonathanM> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<JonathanM> Evening All!
<JonathanM> I have a HVR-1600 tried to setup the back end and it does not detect any channels, yes it is plugged int ;)
<muns> jonathanm, i'm workin on same issue
<muns> so far i've updated the firmware in the kernel and the digital side i do get some channels locked but when doin that WatchTV in the frontend it says Please Wait... then it just goes back to menu for some reason
<JonathanM> any one around?
<Volodymyr> Hi, guys
<Volodymyr> Can anybody tell me which frontend/backend I should select while installing mythbuntu if I want to use PC as media center for myself?
<Pwen> hi all. Im running Mythbuntu 10.04 and MythTV 0.23, which I recently updated. when I start mythfrontend it prints that mythvideo version is out of sync with the backend. how can I fix iths?
<Pwen> Plugin mythvideo (0.23.20100429-1) binary version does not match libraries (0.23.20100404-1)
<Pwen> :(
<Pwen> good thing I dont clear my apt cache often. if anyone else asks about it, tell them to "sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/mythvideo_2%3a0.24.0~trunk24264-0ubuntu1_i386.deb" to get a working version back.
<lapion> does anyone know how I can permantly set things such the video-scan method? and the audio delay ?
<mcl0vin> anyone awake :)
<mcl0vin> lapion: what card are you using?
<lapion> LifeView/Typhoon/Genius FlyDVB-T Duo Cardbus [card=60
<lapion> Philips saa7133/4with tda829x and tda1004x
<lapion> very annoying that for the sound output of the analog card I have to use /dev/dsp1 and upconvert form 32000 to 44200
<lapion> mcl0vin, any ideas ?
<mcl0vin> hahaah i am using wintv-hvr-1600 and having the same issue
<mcl0vin> well mine is only 1 channel
<lapion> well at least for mythtv I do not have to use : sox -S -t alsa -c2 -r 32000 hw:1.0 -t ao pulse
<lapion> mcl0vin, btw, I have no problems with the dvb video, only the analog part of the card
<mcl0vin> well i think am going to read about audio a little more
<mcl0vin> lapion: can ou share a sample
<lapion> sample of the stream you mean ?
<mcl0vin> no of your urine :) yes dude
<lapion> what myth tool should I use to cap the stream ?
<lapion> mcl0vin, nvm, I'll just pause the video for a bit and then quit.. that should give a sample
<mcl0vin> lapion: well you can do 'cat /dev/video0 > filename'
<lapion> that is 32mb for a few secs
<lapion> any pastebin has your preference ?
<lapion> mcl0vin,  any pastebin has your preference ?
<muns> ok who got their hvr-1600 workin..need some help here
<muns> luv how a fresh install and can't even compile the v4l-dvb from http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Hauppauge_HVR-1600#Startup_Script_for_Analog_Tuner
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Hauppauge HVR-1600 - MythTV
<muns> just errors out and there is no documentation on how to fix
<muns> crud even the hvr-1600-perf-2 just errored out wtf
<muns> any linux gurus here want to help me fix these  make  errors stop
<rhpot1991> muns: I don't have one, but I believe support is already built into the kernel so you shouldn't need to compile anything
<muns> ya tried everything i could
<muns> someone said to just update the fw and did and still nada showing up but fuzz
<muns> i got the channels in there but i've tried creating both sides of the card analog and digital and analog doesn't work scanning channels and digital has lots of issues with timed out but has channel lock and well like i said i'm changing the channels but all of them are nuttin but fuzz
<muns> this is like my 6th time reinstall of mythbuntu 10.04 lol tried lots of stuff...hope someone comes on that got it to work lol
<mrand> muns: not following completely.  Does channel scanning and everything else fail outside of myth?
<mrand> I do'nt have one either.
<muns> how do i channel scan outside of myth
<muns> which program should i apt-get
<rhpot1991> mrand: is analog channel scanning still broke?
<muns> i've put the coax to the analog and did  cat /dev/video0 > /tmp/mplayer.mpg  and then used mplayer to view that file and same kinda black fuzz
<muns> also tried the fetch chans via listing and then started the scan on analog and nada
<mrand> rhpot1991: Should be fixed on 0.23
<muns> also tried the auto-builds before and nada
<muns> i'm wondering if 10.04 is broken or i need to d/l an older version?
<rhpot1991> muns: sounds like your card is working then if you got fuzz
<rhpot1991> just need to tune it
<mrand> that's what I'm thinking.  I believe there is a way to change the channel (tune) it outside of myth... but I'd have to google it.  Same for channel scanning - I know there is at least one, if not two programs that can do it.
<mrand> I just don't know the off the top of my head.
<muns> ya figuring out how is the prob lol, i'm on page 8 of the forums..did search for this card and readin some issues
<muns> tried tvtime, xawtv
<rhpot1991> there is a command you can use, its on one of the wiki pages somewhere
<rhpot1991> you can tune with that then cat the device to test
<muns> hmm lemme try few wiki's see if i can find it
<muns> k its in the utility dvb-utils
<rhpot1991> thats not a dvb card so I dunno about that
<rhpot1991> I thought it was related to ivtv or something
<muns> k i'll try and find somethin
<muns> hmm still no luck finding it
<muns> am i not supposed to do a chan scan if i use the schedulesdirect and fetch channels by listings
<muns> i'm just trying to think of diff possibilities on how to get this wintv-hvr-1600 to work
<rhpot1991> muns: its not required, SD will feed the information so the scan is redundant
<muns> kk
<muns> just finished filling the db and still nuttin but fuzz
<muns> i'm changing all the chans and see the info using the up/down arrow keys but all chans are nuttin but fuzz still
<muns> tryin to find something to "tune" the card online still
<muns> rhpot1991, do u think they are sending encrypted? cuz on previous scans it does show up channel 22lock, program 2, encrypted on the info screen and lots of other timeouts
<muns> i get lots of locks but all show as encrypted
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-05-14
<mrand> muns: many (most, actually) cable channels are encrypted now-a-days, but usually there are a few (mostly local stations) that are not.
<muns> but i still should once get card working see all the chans just as if i plugged the cable into my tv
<mrand> exactly correct.  BTW, #mythtv-users is the correct channel to ask questions in, not #mythtv
<muns> or do i need to get a cable box from cable company and wire that into this card
<muns> oh
<mrand> Whatever you see with your TV, you should be able to get via your card.
<muns> kk ya i'm still working on this problem
<mrand> assuming kernel drivers work, etc.
<muns> i'm just stumped on why nothing is working for me lol when i created all that i needed to in the backend
<muns> did the thought popup about that "tuning" the card or using another program to test it
<muns> its just gettin to me and not sure if i should try older mythbuntu releases or somehow downgrade to 0.21 or try a diff kernel or somethin i'm lost here
<mrand> muns: I'm sorry, there really isn't a bunch of experts here to answer channel scanning questions - there are simply too many variables for those of us that don't even have the equipment to guess at... hence the recommendation to ask on #Mythtv-users
<muns> ya i'll ask there
<rhpot1991> muns: digital cable is encrypted, analog should not be.  Maybe you don't have analog any longer?
<rhpot1991> and normally you will get your locals on digital unencrpyted
<muns> well thing is i plugin this cable to this tv and all my chans show up no prob i plugin to this card and nuttin but fuzz
<muns> ya i think they were updating all to digital
<muns> brb reboot time
<axisys> anyone here able to feed their analog video into wintv pvr usb2 and capture it ?
<axisys> cat /dev/video0 > file.mpg shows no video
<axisys> mplayer file.mpg gives video snow and no audio
<axisys> looking for someone successfully captured video from wintv pvr usb2
<axisys> http://pastebin.com/rMk4AxFy get video snow and no sound
<puff> tgm4883: Hey, so about that hd settop box thing..
<mrand> axisys: I have a PVR-USB2 on 9.10 with MythTV 0.23 and it works fine.  did you try more than whatever channel it defaults to at power up?
<axisys> mrand: i am newbie
<axisys> mrand: i tried mplayer tv:///0 to 4 .. none gave me any output either
<axisys> mrand: i am 100% sure I am doing something stupid
<mrand> if you feed that cable to the TV, does it show/tune?
<axisys> mrand: camcorder -> y/r/w cable -> pvr usb2 -> usb on laptop
<mrand> ah.  not using the coax input.    I don't remember how mine is set up, actually - I appear to have both coax and composite connected.  Let me check.
<mrand> axisys: ok, I looks like I'm using composite for some reason as well.  You on 9.10 or 10.04
<axisys> mrand: 10.04
<mrand> axisys: I'm turning the internet upsidedown trying to figure out how to select the composite input from command line
<axisys> mrand: i am reading the man mplayer.. not sure of anything yet
<mrand> axisys: http://pvrusb2.dax.nu/   I assume these aren't outdated.  changesource.py.   You wan RCA input
<Zinn> [pvrusb2.dax.nu] pvrusb2
<axisys> mrand: reading
<axisys> mrand: http://www.isely.net/pvrusb2/pvrusb2.html this seems what is more updated? i read it earlier.. let me see what I missed..
<Zinn> [www.isely.net] pvrusb2 Linux Driver
<mrand> yeah, isely is the one that does the driver for it.  but I didn't quickly see anything there about input selection.
<tgm4883> puff, yea?
<axisys> tried with xawtv and changing input to television/composite/s-video/radio .. no luck
<axisys> Note that anything before version 4 will definitely not work with this since earlier versions did not support mpeg2 decoding
<axisys> i am running lower than 4 .. doh!
<mrand> axisys: mpeg2 decoding?  Your usb2 box should be doing encoding, not decoding.
<axisys> mrand: oh yeah.. doh!
<axisys> mrand: xawtv let you change inputs with mouse click.. but that did not help
<axisys> success! vlc - < /dev/video0 worked
<axisys> now i need sound
<Nixon> I can't get mytharchive to work it terminates ffmpeg with an interleave error everytime? any ideas?
<lapion> axisys, what video chip does the soundsystem use ?
<lapion> axisys try:  sox -S -t alsa -c2 -r 32000 hw:1.0 -t ao pulse
<axisys> lapion: i will have to try it tomorrow.. getting ready to go to bed.. thanks for the recom
<lapion> axisys,  some analog sound cards user a separate sound device running at 32000Hz for audio, this unloads the cpu from processing input sound
<lapion> ps you need to install pulse and alsa support for sox to use that line, and the syntax for the pulse output device changes for older versions ( pre lucid lynx) of sox
<lapion> axisys, however you will not need to separately run sox for myth, all you need tyo do is set the sound for the card to the correct input device, in my case it was /dev/dsp1
<hot_wheelz> Hi does any one have a fully mapped properly working lirc.conf file for a Logitech Harmony Remote?
<hot_wheelz> when setting up mythbuntu is it recommend to use the proprietary graphics driver or not?...I just been testing at this stage so I am unsure
<hot_wheelz> anyone?
<Shadow__X> hot_wheelz: what video card do you have
<Shadow__X> and as for the remote lirc google is your friend also check the wiki
<hot_wheelz> shadow_X it an ati
<hot_wheelz> i am running 10.04 btw
<Shadow__X> which ati
<Shadow__X> theres more than1
<hot_wheelz> 4550 or 4650
<Shadow__X> use proprietary
<hot_wheelz> ok the one thing i did when try it is it would like duplicate the picture if u know what i mean were as disabling it it would be fine
<Shadow__X> excuse me?
<hot_wheelz> also what is required to stream tv via mythweb
<hot_wheelz> is there a package?
<hot_wheelz> that works with 0.23
<qwebirc1116> i have recently bulit my 10.04 system and got my hvr-2200 working ok, however when I reboot it the front reports an
<qwebirc1116> error that all cards are in use but no recordings
<qwebirc1116> I can fix it by killall the mythbackend and restarting it. Any idea as to what is causing this
<qwebirc1116> bump
<qwebirc1116> i'll try the forums bye!
<st8ofmi9d> superm1: I hear that you have a Dell Zino. Have you have any troubles with it overheating after an hour or so?
<mcl0vin> good morning folks
<rhpot1991> morning
<mcl0vin> i need someone to help me setup my remote
<superm1> st8ofmi9d, I don't have one, sorry
<Shadow__X> hey superm1 hows it going
<Jay2k1> mcl0vin whats wrong
<mcl0vin> Jay2k1: i don't know how to configure it or setit up
<Jay2k1> google for mythtv and lirc, lots of tutorials out there
<mrand> mcl0vin: Mythbuntu Control Centre (MCC) provides an initial working config for many of the more standard remotes
<mcl0vin> mrand: hey there, didn't know you were here
<mcl0vin> mrand: Jay2k1 am using WinTV-HVR-1600
<mcl0vin> on a side note , what are the default ports for mythbox, i am trying to forward traffic to it
<superm1> hi Shadow__X, good.  just wrapping up UDS
<mcl0vin> on a side note , what are the default ports for mythbox, i am trying to forward traffic to it
<mrand> mcl0vin: Pretty much whatever the defaults are for Ubuntu.  Only thing I know for sure is that 22 is open (ssh).  I don't know if port 80 is enabled by default or not, but if you install Mythweb, then  it'll be open for sure.
<fulld2> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<fulld2> Hello room
<fulld2> I would like to send HD video signals over a OC-192 network to test said network
<fulld2> Our line card has a XFP interface that runs at OC192 or 10G ethernet LAN&WAN
<fulld2> is that something any of you might have experience with?
<mrand> fulld2: The easiest thing to do would be to treat the interface as an Ethernet hose.  You can stream video over that, either by browsing the filesystem directly and using your favorite local media player (windows or Linux), or using Myth (certainly Linux, and possibly Windows) .  With that big a pipe, you could have lots of clients doing that simultaneously with different streams.
<mrand> Although I guess multiple clients  would require a 10GE switch on at least one end.   I suppose you could have a single client, maybe with multiple monitors.  VDPAU would probably be your video decoding friend in this case... appear to support multiple streams.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-05-15
<qwebirc4549> Hello!
<hcl2> how do I launch/start mythtv after installing mythbuntu-control-centre?
<squish102> why would i have "events/1" using 15-25% cpu all the time? how do i track down what it is?
<squish102> hcl2 is it not off the menu?
<hcl2> menu?
<hcl2> i can launch the control center
<hcl2> my mythtv user is not allowed to start X :(
<hcl2> so, there's no streaming audio in mythtv?
<mrand> hcl2: mythmusic was originally written before streaming from internet sources was commonly legal.  It is slated to be included in the re-write, however.  Unknown if it'll make the next release, or the one after that.
<hcl2> is it written in perl?
<mrand> mythmusic?  Oh no, it's in C++
<hot_wheelz> using the proprietary ATI graphics driver or not? when installed i the following error failed to reinitialize video output...If I uninstall driver it works fine but tv out put how can I fix this issue please?
<hot_wheelz> sorry I mean to to say I get
<MadMouse> hi Zinn
<Zinn> Hi MadMouse, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<MadMouse> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<MadMouse> you are a friendly bot Zinn
<Zinn> Hi MadMouse, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<MadMouse> !status
<Zinn> I am alive.
<MadMouse> !about
<Zinn> I am an IRC bot written in perl, but my code is not yet released.  I am named after Howard Zinn, you can learn more about him here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Howard_Zinn
<qwebirc38648> I'm trying to get my Hauppauge PVR-500 working with *both* COAX cable in and Composite in from my cable box. Having trouble getting the composite to work. Anybody here familiar with that setup?
<MadMouse> qwebirc38648, not yet but I will be doing it in a few hours as well
<MadMouse> busy downloading mythbuntu 10.04
<qwebirc38648> @MadHouse: Good Luck, I would be interested in finding out if you got it working.
<qwebirc38648> I had it working just fine on my old MythTV backend, but foolishly cleared those settings before trying to set up my new computer.
<qwebirc38648> Unfortunately, it's 3:00am here on the East Coast USA, so I'm headed to bed. I think I'll just post to the forums and see if I get any bites there.
<MadMouse> ouch 9am here
<MadMouse> will post here
<qwebirc38648> I guess I'll leave this open, but if you get it working, check the forums for chiron80, I'll be posting there in a few minutes, then off to bed.
<MadMouse> cool paste the link to your post here
<qwebirc38648> Will do
<qwebirc38648> @MadMouse: The forum post is going to have to wait until the morning, I'm trying to debug a few things first, and at this rate I just need to go to bed.
<qwebirc38648> Good luck.
<fuzthewuz> K, have a Asus U3100 mini trying to get working on mythtv backend ... however, can't find the file: dvb-u3100-dmb-th.working.diff
<fuzthewuz> Anyone?
<gbee> Daviey: just a reminder that you were going to update the 0.22 packages to the latest (and final) 0.22-fixes
<qwebirc49965> Hi, I've got a slight issue with my new MB install. Everything works OK apart from the remote. It's an original Windows MCE remote, it works for 8 -10 button presses and then stops working for a bit. 30-60secs later it works again for some more presses. Myth carries on working fine using the keyboard, but that's not going wash with the rest of the family. Any ideas?
<chrome> hey guys, just installed mythbuntu on a mac mini, I can't find any way to configure the audio device, it looks like it's using the internal speaker
<chrome> I want to make it use the spidf output
<chrome> do I need to hack config files? Or is there an easier way
<chrome> gah, fuck it, will just install vanilla ubuntu
<Zinn> chrome: Please watch your language.
<gbee> chrome: Setup > General > Audio Config
<chrome> where is "Setup"?
<chrome> Is that in the Applications Menu?
<chrome> because I cannot find it.
<gbee> huh? I thought you were talking about MythTV
<chrome> no, I need to configure the audio device in linux first, right?
<chrome> otherwise things like videos will not play through the spidf output
<gbee> configure in mythtv
<gbee> qwebirc49965: which version of MythTV?
<dherde> Hi.. I installed the most recent Mythbuntu (10.4?) and cannot get vdpau working. qvdpautest says there is no vdpau implementation but libvdpau1 is installed per synaptics.  Is there any way to verify the installation? (the Mythtv interface just blanks out.)
<MTughan_web> I just tried to burn a DVD using MythArchive, and dvdauthor failed with code 1. Where are the logs for this to investigate further?
 * Viduka Discounts!! Our Special Limited Time Offers Up To May,22!!!New BranD!! Notebooks,Plasma and LCD TV's.Buy your electronic needs at our unique prices. Laptop Sony VAIO® VGN-FW590FFD-575,57$!!!Apple MacBook® Air MC234LL/A-695,27$!!! http://www.elplace.com/
<aliby> /var/log/mythtv?
<MTughan_web> aliby: Doesn't seem to have it.
<MTughan_web> Logs for jamu, mtd, mythbackend, mythfrontend, and mythwelcome.
<MTughan_web> Already checked the logs for mythfrontend and mythbackend, and I have no idea what the other two.
<MTughan_web> +are
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-05-16
<jolaren> Is there any quick way to remove duplicates fast?
<puff> Hi all.
<puff> tgm4883: So, you were asking me what jacks my set-top has:  http://darksleep.com/puff/dvr
<Zinn> [darksleep.com]
<MisterK85> Hi there everyone. I got the 32-bit version of Mythbuntu downloaded and burned. Running AMD Sempron @ 1.6GHz with 1GB of RAM with the following hardware: 80GB Drive, ATI Radeon 9250 AGP, Modem (for Windows dualboot) and BT848 Video Capture. I get to the boot up and it freezes up with flashing white cursor. Any ideas?
<MisterK85> Anyone able to help?
<qwebirc76327> After upgrading to Lucid, my remote doesn't work.  I type "irw" and I don't see any codes. Can someone offer a suggestion?
<qwebirc76327> I found the solution.  This is a known bug in lirc for PVR250 with a patch available via Ubuntu's "proposed" releases.
<ripperda> how do I know what version of mythbuntu I have installed?
<ripperda> ah dumb question, mythbuntu version is same as ubuntu.
<Nixon> mythfrontend - information center - system status
<Nixon> atleast what version of myth
<ripperda> so I know I have ubuntu 9.10 & mythtv .22. I couldn't recall what mythbuntu I installed and wasn't sure if it was 10.04
<Nixon> no, it will be 9.10 if you installed 9.10
<ripperda> after a little digging, I clearly don't have 10.04, because that's the ubuntu version and it includes mythtv .23 (which is what I'm interested in)
<Nixon> hit the upgrade button and you got 10.04
<ripperda> ah, where will I find that?
<Nixon> update manager in your ubuntu system menu
<ripperda> got it.
<ripperda> so, I have a backend + 2 frontends, all running ubuntu 9.10. is there a recommended order of upgrade? start with the backend?
<Nixon> I have only done it with a single machine, I'd say you need to do all 3 ofcourse.. I don't know if one order is better then the others
<ripperda> ok, I'll start with the backend
<ripperda> and do the others right after that gets upgraded
<ripperda> I'm pretty familiar with debian (main desktop for 10+ years), just looking for ubuntu/mythbuntu specifics
<Nixon> my 9.10-10.04 upgrade went flawlessly, but your mileage may vary
<ripperda> ok, I kicked off the backend in my office, so I'll let that run for a while
<ripperda> thx for the tips
<Scuttle> is anyone using the Terratec H5 or H7 USB here in ubuntu?
<qwebirc64437> hi
<qwebirc64437> anyone here, who knows something about mythbuntu?
<qwebirc64437> i need help, i dont know how to configure my dvb-s card
<qwebirc64437> it is a TechniSat SkyStar 2 pci - version
<qwebirc64437> it should be supported by mythtv
<qwebirc64437> but i have no idea, what settings i have to use
<jolaren> I'm havin loas of troubles with miro.. I get this when trying to run mirobridge with the verbose comman
<jolaren> Importing Miro functions has an issue. Miro must be installed and functional, error(Failed to contact configuration server; some possible causes are that you need to enable TCP/IP networking for ORBit, or you have stale NFS locks due to a system crash. See http://projects.gnome.org/gconf/ for information. (Details -  1: Not running within active session))
<Zinn> [projects.gnome.org] GConf configuration system
<jolaren> and I know its experimental but can only get the flash palyer on mythweb to run for a foew seconds
<marcuy>  any help with setting up a Conexant CX23880/1/2/3 PCI video tuner on Ubuntu??
<MisterK85> Hi everyone, just used Wubi to install Mythbuntu on my system. I have a Radeon 9250 AGP 128MB. It's crashing at "radeon: ib pool ready." Any ideas?
<MisterK85> Anyone? Please?
<MisterK85> ...anyone?
<recsa> Hi all, im just seting up my first Mythbuntu ... not much success so far :( my first problem: during installation i was asked for IR controller and the wizard corrctly detected my Haupauge 1120 as IR controller, but now im on backend setup scrrens and IR remote doesnt work, any hint?
<recsa> BTW i have installed Mythbuntu 10.04
<mcl0vin> !CX23418
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about CX23418
<recsa> Why my mythbuntu is scanning for analog air channels instead of OTA DVB-T?
<mcl0vin> now when i try to watch live tv, i get this error "Error:MythTV is using all inputs, but there are no active recordings?"
<recsa> did you setup card, video source and connections?
<recsa> would be very very very grateful if some1 helps me setup my backend
<recsa> yay one problem solved
<recsa> DVB-T channels scanned and saved
<recsa> now i just need to get this dam Remote control working
<recsa> MCC is correctly showing Hauppauge HVR-1100 IR
<recsa> but the remote just doesnt work
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-05-09
<dewman> ahh...nothing like the smell of burning plastic in the air.....
<dewman> ;)
<mycosys> !repo
<Zinn> The Mythbuntu team provides updates for MythTV and Mythbuntu package using the Mythbuntu Repos http://mythbuntu.org/repos
<tzanger> good evening... I have a 10.04 mytbuntu install that worked great. I added an 11.04 slave backend and it helpfully upgraded the db schema on the master backend without any prompt or warning
<tzanger> so, given that I just discovered that the mythbbuntu automatic backups weren't working, I'd like to try to bring the 10.04 mythbuntu install to 11.04 to try to get some semblance of a working system back. Is this possible?
<tzanger> can I get to the mythtv install for 11.04 without upgrading the entire ubuntu system on the master backend to 11.04?
<tzanger> oh wait, I just found the backups
<tzanger> I can get my db back from a week ago. that'll work
<tzanger> it might be a really, really good idea for a SLAVE backend to throw up a huge freaking warning before just blindly upgrading the db schema
<Owner> hi, i just installed mythbuntu on a laptop with a completely broken display, connected to a TV with VGA input
<Owner> when I ran the install the TV was automatically used as the display
<Owner> now that i completed the install and rebooted it isn't
<Owner> could anyone suggest how i can reconfigure over the network or otherwise?
<Owner> i tried ssh but couldn't find gnome-display-properties and tried vnc but coudlnt find any config dialog for that
<mycosys> so you couldnt get vnc working, or couldnt figure how to configure x?
<Owner> i got vnc working
<Owner> but i just had access to the mythtv menu
<mycosys> also - mythbuntu doesnt use gnome - it uses xfce
<Owner> and none of the config options seemed to lead to that
<Owner> ah ok
<Owner> that makes snese
<mycosys> if you had vnc up it go into the system menu on the xfce panel
<mycosys> i set up TV via xorg.conf - but i have an nvidia card
<Owner> do you mean the system menu from where there is a large menu that fills the screen with tv/weather/etc?
<mycosys> oh
<mycosys> get out of myth
<Owner> it is not a normal desktop but a specia
<Owner> oh ok
<Owner> then i will be in an xfce desktop?
<mycosys> then you will be on the mythbuntu desktop
<mycosys> uhuh
<Owner> ok, awesome
<Owner> i think i should be able to find it from there
<mycosys> btw - winswitch
<mycosys> is awesome
<mycosys> is a very nice cross platform frontend for x forwarding that can be disconnected from and re-attatched to
<mycosys> ie - you can run a remote X as tho it were on your local machine, without worrying what is on the remote machine's screen
<mycosys> you can disconnect, and then when you reconnect the app will be as you left it
<mycosys> you can move it from screen to screen
<mycosys> actually - most of that is xpra, winswitch is a frontend to it
<Owner> that sounds great, not just for this but for other things
<Owner> i assume that you can tell by the nick that i'm a windows user? :)
<mycosys> mainly cos u were using vnc
<Owner> oh ok
<mycosys> x forwarding is more efficient for what ur tryn to do lol
<mycosys> dont worry - i am typing to u form windows myself
<mycosys> winswitch freed me from finding a half decent x server that would run on win7
<Owner> thanks a lot for your help mycosys
<Owner> i got the display working now
<mycosys> glad it was some lol
<Owner> i will try winswitch too i think
<Owner> thanks again
<mycosys> what kind of gpu does it have?
<mycosys> yw
<qwebirc98288> hi there...
<qwebirc98288> Ive been looking under http://mythbuntu.org for the config files to build a live-cd but couldn't find them... are they available anywhere?
<superm1> qwebirc98288, everything is documented at the mythbuntu developer cheat sheet
<superm1> most of the code is either at http://code.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu-dev
<Zinn> [code.launchpad.net] Code : “mythbuntu-dev” team
<superm1> or http://code.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu
<Zinn> [code.launchpad.net] Code : “Mythbuntu Developers” team
<qwebirc98288> ok.. I'll take a look there... thanks for the quick answer
<superm1> http://www.mythbuntu.org/wiki/developer-cheatsheet
<superm1> good luck
<qwebirc98288> thanks again
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-05-10
<mycosys> !repo
<Zinn> The Mythbuntu team provides updates for MythTV and Mythbuntu package using the Mythbuntu Repos http://mythbuntu.org/repos
<rileyp> hi
<mycosys> hi
<mycosys> same dude as on ocau?
<rileyp> yeah
<mycosys> how u doin dude
<mycosys> not as much of an sob as i seem lately btw - quitting smoking makes u hella moody
<rileyp> good thanks and you? Nah thats ok I push hard sometimes too
<mycosys> what brings you to freenode this fine day?
<mycosys> bit sore but pretty good
<rileyp> But I learn from it :D nothing really just looking around
<mycosys> this channel is pretty decent, but i find mythtv-users more informative in about myth
<mycosys> there are some really great people on both
<mycosys> some of em even put up with stupid questions like the ones i tebd to ask rofl
<rileyp> permissions for mythtv rec dir 775 ??? with myth as owner does that look correct?
<mycosys> yeah to me it does
<mycosys> tho, exec is a bit odd
<mycosys> there is stuff all security in myth, in great part by design
<pladijs> is there a way to get back to my original configuration for gdm or X? i messed it up somehow. with original, I mean a configuration that would startup my frontend automatically etc. or is this a question for #ubuntu
<JosX> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<JosX> I have a question, I just installed Mythubuntu 10.10 and upgraded to 11.4. Now It says it cannot connect to backend while this is set up as a backend/frontend machine? the ip is 127.0.0.1 so I am not sure what this problem is
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-05-11
<qwebirc53209> Does anyone know if Mythubuntu supports the USB Hauppauge 950Q?
<MeXiOuS> just wondering if anyone has ever had experience getting the avermedia twinstar A188 PCI-E card working in ubuntu and myth?
<rileyp> the sony playtv is a gret usb tuner
<rileyp> great usb dvbt tuner
<mycosys> wouldnt mind getting one - would mean i would never have a conflict, ever
<mycosys> do you have a u3100mini too rileyp?
<mycosys> know how they compare sensitivity and selectivity wise?
<rileyp> no I use leadtek gold usb  tuners x 3 whixch work fine for me and I bout a play playtv  2 weeks ago to give me more tuners than I will ever need
<mycosys> those leadteks are supposed to be a hassle with multiple tuners arent they?
<rileyp> mycosys  the leadtek golds work for me but you need to ensure the correct firmware loads and need to disable the remote. The earlier model did those after around Nov 2009 have diffrenet internals and use the afatech af9015
<mycosys> ouch - i had an aldi af9015 - was a bitch to setup =- gave it back
<Zinn> mycosys: Please watch your language.
<mycosys> i have 2 bitches and a dog in the back yard
<mycosys> is funny, the mum gets called little bitch
<Zinn> mycosys: Please watch your language.
<mycosys> she isnt the littlest bitch anymore lol
<Zinn> mycosys: Please watch your language.
<mycosys> is funny, the bitch pup belongs to my fiancee, but the lil bitch thinks she is mine, my dog pup thinks he is my fiancee's lol
<Zinn> mycosys: Please watch your language.
<mycosys> do you prefer a bitch or dog?
<Zinn> mycosys: Please watch your language.
<rileyp> My 3 never miss beat and no dissapearing. the tuner isnt  as receptive as teh asus but as half the price and a strong signal like my antenna perched 5 M above my shed roof its all good.
<rileyp> You talking to the bot?
<rileyp> grub
<rileyp> cmon zinn  I am a bot
<Zinn> Hi rileyp, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<mycosys> nah - was talking to you
<mycosys> but trying to annoy the bot by talking about my mamma bitch and baby bitch
<Zinn> mycosys: Please watch your language.
<rileyp> lol
<rileyp> what sort of dog you have?
<mycosys> mama bitch is a purebred amstaff, the pups are amstaff x boxer
<Zinn> mycosys: Please watch your language.
<rileyp> I have 2 doormats err cavvies good with kids and lazy bums like me
<rileyp> Though the bigger pulls like a tractor when going for walks and thinks he is super snooper. Must come from his gun dog heritage
<rileyp> Loves ducks and will swim round in circles chasing them
<mycosys> cavvies????
<mycosys> rileyp
<rileyp> yes
<rileyp> king charles cavaliers
<mycosys> ahhh
<mycosys> swpaniels
<rileyp> yep thats them
<rileyp> you back
<mycosys> me?
<rileyp> nah jollster101
<jollster101> yep rileyp, I am here
<pladijs>  I'm running myth on vt7 and a xfce session on vt8. Sound is not working in vt8. Trying to fix this i tried to remove pulseaudio and use plain alsa.
<pladijs> But when i run "aplay -l" no devices are found. But I can still play music using mythtv. So i'm puzzled: how does myththv set up the audio? also, given this, what would be the best way to set up sound on vt8.
<pladijs> aahhh. sudo aplay -l does show the devices.... so nevermind. That is unless someone here finds it is a really bad idea to go back using alsa without pulsaudio.
<pladijs> if myth is running idle on vt7, would this interfer with configuring sound on vt8?
<mycosys> pulseaudio is a really bad idea for mythtv (and in general) actually
<mycosys> and i have no idea what you have stuffed, but aplay -l works just fine for me at user level
<mycosys> and running 2 x servers on 1 console is a seriously bizarre thing to do
<mycosys> surprised it is even possible, certainly not sane
<pladijs> the idea was that i would easily swith between myth and an x session where i could check my mail, say.
<pladijs> there's a lot of information on running 2 x servers on a single console.
<pladijs> but i'l definitely get rid of pulseaudio then, i found it quite annoying.
<mycosys> didnt consider switching desktop?
<mycosys> or using alt-tab?
<mycosys> the mind boggles at what it would do to vaapi
<pladijs> hmmm... very good point
<mycosys> apparently it is fine
<mycosys> just one using vaapi/vdpau will lock any others out from using it, even if just paused
<mycosys> same goes for passthrough audio
<mycosys> pladijs:
<pladijs> yes? There is the audio problem i am facing; but then i have been messing around a lot. so alsa is the standard approach with myth, right?
<pladijs> seems like a problem with permissions; have to reboot. thanks for your help, mycosys!
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-05-12
<RudeTux> hi all
<RudeTux> ~
<RudeTux> i'm seeking some help for mythbuntu
<RudeTux> i want to install and boot it from an external hd
<RudeTux> but i dont know how to do this
<RudeTux> i would be running mythbuntu in my htpc hd and the frontend on the external hd
<RudeTux> if someone could help me in this i would be very apreciatted
<RudeTux> i forgot to mention that this is my first contact with mythbuntu and that i am using ubuntu not for about 3 years
<mycosys> so what are you trying to do, and what is the problem?
<RudeTux> i tried to install mythbuntu on my ext hd from a win7 laptop (lame) using universal usb installer and the iso, but when all is done i reboot the laptop to try and boot the hd but an error message just keeps appearing
<RudeTux> something like boot whatevr missing, press ctrl del to reboot
<RudeTux> from what i googled there seems to be missing some OS boot files
<RudeTux> but i dont know how to solve this one
<RudeTux> :/
<RudeTux> win 7 sux so bad
<RudeTux> lol
<RudeTux> the question is, am i doing the right thing to install mythubuntu in my external hd or is there any other procedure?
<mycosys> depends on your laptop - but what you definitely ARE doing VERY wrong is :
<mycosys> (10:13:50 AM) RudeTux: something like boot whatevr missing, press ctrl del to reboot
<mycosys> how the heck can we help you with no information?
<RudeTux> heheh you are right but to help more i would need to reset my laptop (wich i am using for mirc right now). i'm positive the info is a very comon one on vista and 7 "boot files missing, please press ctl+alt+del to reboot"
<RudeTux> i seached that this is sometinh related to dual boot
<RudeTux> dont know if i'm right
<RudeTux> but for know i would only be doing the instalation of mythbuntu in my ext hd from this laptop
<RudeTux> the ext hd would be conected to my htpc wich would be also using mythbuntu
<RudeTux> i formated both my ext hd and htpc hd (both fat32) and would be doing the instalation on both from my laptop because i dont have any other pc at home
<RudeTux> both my htpc and laptop dont have any cd or dvd drive, because i curently cant aford one for my htpc and cause my laptop didnt bring one,that's why i'm instaling it this way
<RudeTux> so if someone could explain me how to properly install mythbuntu in a external hd in way it is fully bootable, that would be a start
<RudeTux> (sorry for extending myself)
<tgm4883> does anyone have a new (not upgraded) Mythbuntu 11.04 install and can check something for me?
<tgm4883> I would like to know output of
<tgm4883> ls -l /var/lib/mythtv/
<dmfrey> anyone seeing slow channel lock with hdpvr on 10.10 or 11.04?
<tgm4883> dmfrey, i'm got an hdpvr on 10.04.2, but I don't use livetv
<tgm4883> I don't think it has slow lock
<dmfrey> tgm4883: yeah, in 10.04, it wasn't an issue, upgrade to 10.10 and every channel change you get a popup...failed to lock, then after a few seconds it locks and changes the channel
<tgm4883> dmfrey, what is your timeout set to?
<dmfrey> i updated it to 6 seconds, but it didn't really seem to matter
<dmfrey> the time always seems to be the same whether it was default or 6 seconds
<tgm4883> IIRC, i've heard recommendations of 10 seconds
<dmfrey> ok, i will update it to 10 and try it out
<dmfrey> actually it does something else funny as well
<dmfrey> if I am recording on hdpvr, and happening to be watching part of that recording when another recording starts, it stops the hdpvr and immediately starts a second one
<dmfrey> it may do this a bunch of times over the course of the recording duration, but usually happens when a recording starts on another tuner and only for the hdpvr
<dmfrey> i am not too concerned about it right now, got some new hardware an gonna rebuild it in a few weeks, but thought it was odd and wondered if anyone else was running into it.
<pladijs> I have a script in /etc/pm/sleep.d/ which contains "DISPLAY=:1 /usr/bin/firefox": this starts firefox in case of a resume after pm-suspend. When i invoke "sudo pm-suspend" this works fine. When pm-suspend is called by mythwelcome, however, nothing happens. Any ideas?
<pladijs> when i store the output of "whoami", i get nothing when the script is run from mythwelcome
<pladijs> shouldnt this be "root"?
<JosX> I have a question, I am trying to get my firewire setup, however whenever i type "plugreport" into the terminal nothing happends. Anyone have any idea what the case might be?
<dewman> JosX, Did you check here? http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/FireWire
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] FireWire - MythTV Official Wiki
<JosX> hello I was wondering if anyone here can give me a hand in setting my firewire
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-05-13
<dewman> JosX, did you check out that link?
<dewman> JosX, for the old firewire stack       -----> lsmod | grep 1394
<dewman> JosX, for the new firewire stack       -----> lsmod | grep firewire
<rileyp> Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary how to fix
<patdk-lap> why bother to *fix* it?
<patdk-lap> the cylinders it uses doesn't match the disk anyways
<rileyp> thnask pat I googled and know it not to woory abot
<rileyp> ext4_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode  is naother error I get in dmesg
<rileyp> is 11.04 ok for a mythbuntu back end or is it unstable
<mycosys> should be fine i believe
<mycosys> but i am sticking with 10.04
<mycosys> LTS all the way for me, unless there is some compelling reason otherwise
<mycosys> only went to jaunty cos i wanted vdpau and 8.04 couldnt support 0.22
<rileyp> hmm ok  I must admit I have no issues with lucid
<rileyp> ext4_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode a person over on www.pcmediacenter.com.au is having issues with  is fsck the only thing one can do to hopefully resolve
<rileyp> Hes just done a clean install and he is gettinh that in dmesg
<mycosys> rileyp - was such a hassle updating 9.04 to 10.04, because 9.04 support has ended
<mycosys> if i stay with 10.04 there will be myth released for it until 12.04 comes out, and i will be able to upgrade to 12.04 direct
<mycosys> do go from 11.04 to 12.04 you will need to go thru 11.10
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-05-14
<adubz> dang i did distro upgrade and it fubared my system
<adubz> im at a grub rescue screen
<Phlogis> I'm trying to configure MythTV after an install of MythUbuntu 11.04 are they any good howto's to follow for backend / frontend setup?
<adubz> phlogis its simple really
<adubz> what tv card do you have
<adubz> only catch is if your using hdmi audio good luck i wont be of much help at the moment as im working on getting mine working
<adubz> i was hoping the upgrade would net something good
<tgm4883> Anyone want to test a new feature?
<mycosys> ?
<mycosys> deepends what it is lo, tgm4883
<tgm4883> mycosys, well i'm still working out a few kinks. but it's a python script that monitors for additions to mythvideo storage groups and adds it to the db and gathers metadata
<mycosys> nice
<mycosys> does it have the usual restrictions in that you have to name it tghe way myth devs think you should
<mycosys> ?
<mycosys> or does it have enough intelligence to be able to concatenate a filename, and even look in an nfo for an imdb link?
<tgm4883> both?
<tgm4883> so what it does is
<tgm4883> 1) it will add it to the db no matter the filename
<tgm4883> 2) but for metadata gathering, it will try to search on the filename and will only gather metadata if it finds one result
<mycosys> so how is it different to jamu?
<tgm4883> jamu uses cron
<tgm4883> this runs all the time and uses some kernel magic to know when a file has been added or removed
<mycosys> ahhh
<mycosys> i dont tend to sit in mythvideo - dunno if it would be something i would notice?
<mycosys> if it could do half intelligent recognition of files i would be very very interested
<adubz> anyone figure out how to get hdmi sound working
<qwebirc26607> hello out there, can you hear me?
<qwebirc26607> My mythbuntu used to record tv shows in .mpg, but now its doing in some .nuv format, does anyone know how I can get my mpgs back?
<tgm4883> qwebirc26607, you need to setup your video card properly in mythtv-setup
<tgm4883> you set it up as a V4L card, not a mpeg card
<qwebirc26607> so I set it up as a mpeg card?
<tgm4883> what card do you have?
<qwebirc26607> a hippagagauge something or another...I built it 4 years ago the name escapes me
<tgm4883> yea you need to set that up as an mpeg (pvr) card
<tgm4883> not a v4l card
<qwebirc26607> ok lol its a hauppauge wintv pvr-150
<qwebirc26607> set it up as mjpeg caputre card (matrox g200, dc10)????????
<tgm4883> no
<tgm4883> sec
<tgm4883> one more to the right
<tgm4883> ivtv mpeg-2 encoder card
<qwebirc26607> oh gotcha!
<qwebirc26607> this is what happens when I Go out trying to improve things, I Mess up what was already working :-(
<tgm4883> well the good news is that is an easy fix
<qwebirc26607> thank you for the advice, I think I got her straightened out now
<tgm4883> that is good news, cause I'm going to go make dinner :)
<qwebirc26607> let me ask you one more quick question while I have somebody willing to talk to me
<qwebirc26607> if you have a sec
<tgm4883> shoot
<qwebirc26607> is it possible to remove commercials entirely from a recording, and to automate said process
<tgm4883> Yes, although I'm not sure I'd want to automate it
<tgm4883> the commflagging is good, but it's not perfect
<tgm4883> You will want to research mythexport for that, or bug rhpot1991 when he is around
<qwebirc26607> yea thats what I have been using for years, but I want to save space on my hard drive and make them watchable in windows media player without commercials
<qwebirc26607> can you point me the right direction, how do you remove the commercials altogether, what is that process called?
<qwebirc26607> oh gotcha, missed the message, ty much
<qwebirc26607> enjoy diner
<mycosys> !repo
<Zinn> The Mythbuntu team provides updates for MythTV and Mythbuntu package using the Mythbuntu Repos http://mythbuntu.org/repos
<peteforsyth> howdy..I'm trying to set up a mythtv system with a hauppauge pvr-150, and need help.
<peteforsyth> anybody able to help me figure out what's going on? the immediate issue is, somehow the frontend is not seeing the backend (even though it's the same system).
<tgm4883> peteforsyth, is the backend running?
<tgm4883> BTW, I'll be leaving in a few minutes
<tgm4883> but I can help until my ride gets here
<peteforsyth> thanks tgm4883 -- i'm getting some help in #mythtv-users
<tgm4883> ok
<peteforsyth> and no, it's not -- not sure why, but working on it :)
<peteforsyth> thanks
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-05-15
<peteforsyth> tgm4883: I got it up and running! with much help from people at #mythtv-users. But now the final step I need is getting IR blaster running, and I ran into trouble -- the guy that was helping me said it appeared mythbuntu-specific.
<peteforsyth> are you able to help me get the IR stuff working?
<peteforsyth> or is there anybody here with IR blaster savvy? I feel so close to finally getting my myth box up and running!
<peteforsyth> I have a Hauppauge PVR150, it has a dongle with both an IR transmitter and a receiver for its own remote. Hoping to get both working..but especially the transmitter, so I can change channels from the PC!
<rileyp> mycosys I just removed the avenard repo and installed mythbuntu one and ran update is there any else i need do? with regard to the avenard repo
<mycosys> dunno - dont think so
<mycosys> never used avenard
<mycosys> jus seen people here saying that doing so is unsupported, and him saying not to do so if you want trunk
<mycosys> lol sorry rileyp
<mycosys> didnt see that was 2 hours ago rofl
<Guest43499>      Ive used vaneard in the past because it just works
<mycosys> so do the mythbuntu repos
<Guest43499> mycosys in on other pc now rileyp
<mycosys> Guest43499 = rileyp ?
<Guest43499> yep
<Guest43499> in was supposed to be I'm
<qwebirc85274> hi, Hi have a Asrock 330 ion box, used as a FE only, I use hdmi into a Yamaha receiver (5.1), sound works great, except  for one of the rear channels doesnt work.   Is there a work around for this or not?
<mycosys> one of???
<mycosys> when did you start using avenard rileyp/ Guest43499? what version of myth?
<Guest43499> around .20 or .21
<Guest43499> qwebirc85274,  I have same when I do sound check in myth the speakers dont line up the same as sound check on the yamaha.Never resolved went back to 2.1 and let the yamaha change it to 5.1
<Guest43499> when myth does the sound sound check I get fl + fr and then when I should rr I get centre and then fl again and no rl and no center
<Guest43499> I have a passive sub that my 2 front speakers are wired through (in and out fl and fr
<rileyp> 30 1 * * * root /usr/sbin/xfs_fsr -t 21600 >/dev/null 2>&1
<rileyp>  I have multiple drives with xfs will this work on all of them?
<rileyp> ie sdb1 and sdc6 and sdd3
<mycosys> dunno rileyp i dont use xfs
<mycosys> i thought it would be 0.21 when u used avenard - was the only way afaik to get vdpau on it among other things
<rileyp> >/dev/null 2>&1 Its just this bit here I dont understand
<rileyp> I can run that from a terminal but use /dev/sdb1 on the end normally not >/dev/null 2>&1
<rileyp> or whatever the partition is  I have 3 xfs parttions though so do I need 3 crontab entries?
<rileyp> myscosys yes It prolly was. It just made installing the latest nv drivers easy as well when 195 was out and 185 was only available with the normal repo
<mycosys> that is to make it run silently
<rileyp>  >/dev/null 2>&1 this means run silent?
<mycosys> dev/null is the bit bucket
<rileyp> Oh fuck this is getting trickier by the second
<Zinn> rileyp: Please watch your language.
<mycosys> dunno about the 2>&1, presume that is to background it lol
<rileyp> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Optimizing_Performance#Combat_fragmentation
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Optimizing Performance - MythTV Official Wiki
<mycosys> ahh - logs errors to stdout, hides normal output
<mycosys> 2>&1 redirects stderr to stdout
<rileyp> ok so if I dont point to a particular /dev/parttion it will look all by itself for xfs aparttions?
<mycosys> nfi - never used it - i am on ext
<adubz> ok just updated to the 11.04 and have hdmi audio working "for now"  two issues when i exit there is a buzzing sound that is high pitched and constant it does not stop unless i reboot the other issue is now my remote control is overly sensitive if i hit one button it registers two clicks
<adubz> my remote is mce style remote
<pladijs> is there a masterpackage which when removed will remove all of myth? and when reinstalled will reinstall everything? Or more generally: how do i get a entirely fresh mythtv installation on ubuntu? Thing is i have seen very strange behaviour (segfaults, unresponsive menus, etc) but i think this is due to excessive newbie-style messing around with my configuration.
<adubz> ok just updated to the 11.04 and have hdmi audio working "for now"  two issues when i exit there is a buzzing sound that is high pitched and constant it does not stop unless i reboot the other issue is now my remote control is overly sensitive if i hit one button it registers two clicks my remote is an mce remote
<pladijs> should i remove something from the sql database when attempting a clean installation?
<pladijs> how do i restore the database after deleting the old one
<adubz> ok just updated to the 11.04 and have hdmi audio working "for now"  two issues when i exit there is a buzzing sound that is high pitched and constant it does not stop unless i reboot the other issue is now my remote control is overly sensitive if i hit one button it registers two clicks
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-05-07
<UForgotten> rhpot1991: thats fine I'm not near the box either.
<UForgotten> tgm4883: yes I'm using the HDPVR-specific device in mythtv-setup
<tgm4883> UForgotten, what audio are you using out of it? optical or R/W?
<tgm4883> And how are you changing the channel? Firewire or IR?
<UForgotten> trying R/W RCA first, will do opticl
<UForgotten> IR for channel change
<UForgotten> I took the info on the mythtv wiki and did manage to get a cli bash script that changes channels, and had put tht in the dvr config
<tgm4883> You may need to put a sleep at the end of the channel change script
<UForgotten> but the mythbackend configs that it is inable to get channel from the device, but it shouldn't be trying that.  When I get back in front of it perhaps I'll do the gather logs script
<UForgotten> yes it has the sleep
<UForgotten> I'm literallly using the one from mythtv wiki
<tgm4883> hmm
<UForgotten> I was hoping this was a fairly easy/common setup, otherwise I wouldnt have blown 200 bucks on the pvr :)
<tgm4883> I have no issues with mine
<tgm4883> but I change channel via firewire
<UForgotten> it should just be a simple config issue I'm hoping.  I just need to convince the backend that it doesn't need to query the pvr for what channel it's on, since it can't determine that from the hardware
<UForgotten> ergh
<UForgotten> ok so I'm back on the myth box
<UForgotten> I am able to select watch tv (was failing before) but I don't get video or channel changing.
<UForgotten> does not look like it is properly engaging the pvr, no led besides standard power led
<UForgotten> damn. mythbuntu broke my lirc config
<Zinn> UForgotten: Please watch your language.
<UForgotten> 0.o
<UForgotten> so anyways. lol
<Shadow__X> UForgotten: what are you trying to do
<Shadow__X> first and foremost you should read the manual a bit and you need to make sure you have everything correctly setup in myth backend setup
<Shadow__X> if not things can/will fail
<Shadow__X> also i have found that mythbuntu control center is pretty good with lirc
<UForgotten> Shadow__X: not for the Hauppage PVR.  I have the lirc working using the mythtv wiki instructions
<UForgotten> Shadow__X: /away
<UForgotten> er
<UForgotten> heh
<UForgotten> Shadow__X: I just want the PVR to work, but myth can't seem to control it properly. It is not taking in video.  I have deleted and re-added it, gone through every config option, no dice.
<UForgotten> even downgraded the firmware to 0x15
<UForgotten> anyone else noticed if you switch away from updates manager it stops updating the screen?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-05-08
<Shadow__X> hdpvr?
<Shadow__X> tgm4883: you around?
<Shadow__X> i am currently on .24.2 and want to upgrade to .25 and am wondering what the best way to do that is
<tgm4883> Shadow__X, yes
<tgm4883> !repos
<Zinn> The Mythbuntu team provides updates for MythTV and Mythbuntu package using the Mythbuntu Repos http://mythbuntu.org/repos
<Shadow__X> yeah i am already on those repos
<Shadow__X> is it still recommended to do apt-get dist-upgrade
<tgm4883> yes and no
<tgm4883> it's never recommended to do a dist-upgrade unless you know what you are doing
<tgm4883> but it's required to do it to go from 0.24 to 0.25
<tgm4883> or any new mythtv release
<Shadow__X> it was listed on this page http://www.mythbuntu.org/mythtv/0.25
<Zinn> [www.mythbuntu.org] MythTV 0.25 has been released! | Mythbuntu
<tgm4883> yep
<tgm4883> not recommended, required
<tgm4883> and that is just because of how apt works
<Shadow__X> oh ok i gotcha
<tgm4883> currently making dinner, but i'll explain it later if you want
<Shadow__X> explain how apt works or how to upgrade? and thanks i appreciate the help
<tgm4883> apt
<Shadow__X> oh ok yeah when you have time that would be helpful
<Shadow__X> just changed the repo to use .25 in mythbuntu  control center. apt-get update then apt-get dist-upgrade time
<tgm4883> Shadow__X, ok, done cooking for a few minutes
<tgm4883> so with mythtv, most packages are named the same. There is one package that is always different though for major mythtv versions (libmyth-0.25.0)
<tgm4883> during a regular apt-get upgrade, apt downloads and replaces packages that are already on the system
<Shadow__X> thanks for the help tgm4883. I am not sure why but t seemed like i just wanted  to make sure i was doing things right. Mythtv has become so stabile i dont want to break it when i have eveyrthing working
<tgm4883> a regular 'upgrade' though cannot install new dependencies
<Shadow__X> ah ok gotcha
<Shadow__X> that makes sense
<tgm4883> so it will hold back packages, since it's not allowed to install new packages
<tgm4883> a dist-upgrade is allowed to install new packages (or remove packages if there are new conflicts)
<tgm4883> that is the basic difference between the two, and why it's always required when upgrading to a new major mythtv version
<Shadow__X> ah gotcha that makes sense c ompared to what i have seen when upgrading other packages
<tgm4883> if you ever see held back packages, you can always use the -s switch with dist-upgrade to perform a simulated upgrade
<tgm4883> it will go though the motions and you can see what it is doing
<Shadow__X> ah neat ok then i can sww whats changing
<tgm4883> that way if it's trying to remove 90% of the packages, you know there is an issue and you don't want to do that
<tgm4883> exactly
 * tgm4883 dinnertime
<Shadow__X> thanks again and enjoy
<Shadow__X> and i am upgraded. Now i just need torc to get released
<qwebirc42171> anyone using ltsp with ubuntu 12.04?
<qwebirc42171> #join  ltsp
<qwebirc75179> Could anyone enlighted this Noob as to why Mythbuntu 11.10 keeps saying "Failed to probe" when I try to add a infinitv4 PCIe card as an IVTV MPEG-2 Encoder card?
<UForgotten> why such an old mythbuntu?
<qwebirc75179> I may have the version wrong, how can I check?
<UForgotten> lsb_release -a
<tgm4883> old?
<UForgotten> old = not latest :)
<UForgotten> it could just be missing the kernel modules for that device.
<tgm4883> UForgotten, yes, but "such an old" sounds more like it's 8.04
<UForgotten> tgm4883: fair enough.
<qwebirc75179> I was correct.. 11.10 what is the current version? I thought I had it.
<qwebirc75179> when I do a lsmod ceton and ctn91xx are both there
<UForgotten> and it shows up as using that driver on lspci -vvv?
<UForgotten> it may not be looking in the correct device path
<UForgotten> btw I'm a noob myself so ymmv
<UForgotten> noob to mythtv, that is,  been doing linux for 14+ years.
<qwebirc75179> i told it '/dev/ceton/ctn91xx_mpeg0_0'
<qwebirc75179> I have only been doing linux for a short time... still in college for CS
<UForgotten> did you check dmesg/syslog to see if that's where it attached?
<qwebirc75179> I am not sure what I am looking for in lspci -vvv
<qwebirc75179> command
<UForgotten> this may be easier, do lspci first, and find the device itself since that gives one line per device
<UForgotten> then lspci -vvv > pciout
<UForgotten> then open pciout and search for the line that matches the device from the simple lspci output
<UForgotten> its not as important as just looking in the syslogs to see if it attached a device
<qwebirc75179> Awe... I don't see anything releated to Ceton or ctn91xx.. but I see a 'Multimedia video controller'
<UForgotten> you may have to put it in udev or something.  Sorry but I gotta run, good luck
<qwebirc75179> no prob. Thanks for the help!
<UForgotten> the output from the driver in dmesg and /var/log/syslog may be more informative as to what it did after the module loaded.
<qwebirc75179> let me check there
<qwebirc75179> how do I check dmesg?
<qwebirc75179> Ok.. in the syslog I have this warning "unknown ioctl on ctn91xx mpeg device (-2143521279)"
<qwebirc75179> Does anyone know if this is the kernel headers problem?
<Shadow__X> qwebirc75179: did you install the drivers that were mentioned in the mythtv pages for that card?
<Shadow__X> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Ceton_InfiniTV_4
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Ceton InfiniTV 4 - MythTV Official Wiki
<qwebirc75179> I have read that, however I am confussed at the RTP part
<qwebirc75179> I did install the drivers from the ceton webpage... no errors came up
<qwebirc75179> in the dmesg it says unknown ioctl on ctn91xx mpeg device
<qwebirc75179> Thanks for help guys, unfortunately I need to leave. Thanks!
<yogg> Hi
<yogg> Is it possible to use an usb card reader (with an original card) to decrypt a channel (cccam or so?)?
<tgm4883> yogg, ask in #mythtv-users
<yogg> kk thx
<tgm4883> HDHR3-US on woot for $69.99 today http://www.woot.com/
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-05-09
<CyberKnet> tgm4883: wow man. I seriously did not mean to say anything like how that was taken.
<CyberKnet> I really value and appreciate everyone's work associated with this.
<tgm4883> CyberKnet, it's fine. It's just a lot of people take this to mean we don't care. and it just gets tiring
<CyberKnet> Of course you guys care.
<CyberKnet> If you didn't, we wouldn't have mythbuntu.
<CyberKnet> If there are two people on all of freenode I don't want to annoy, it's tgm4883 and wagnerrp :)
<CyberKnet> you guys are 80% of my mythtv support network :)
<tgm4883> thanks
<tgm4883> unfortunately I'm at work and not UDS right now :(
<UForgotten> heh
<UForgotten> btw I figured out what my problem with hanging was
<UForgotten> the hd pvr lirc_zilog driver is buggy
<UForgotten> there's a parameter tx_only=1 you can pass to the module when loading it, it appears to cut down on it freezing the box
<UForgotten> I managed to watch live tv and switched channels quite a bit, then recorded a show and it was fine.  so the next big thing I gotta do is tune down the bitrates and/or do some transcoding
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-05-10
<UForgotten> The following packages have unmet dependencies: mythweb : Depends: mythtv-common (>= 2:0.25.0+fixes.20120510.f22e556-0ubuntu0mythbuntu4) but 2:0.25.0+fixes.20120509.7fbcfb4-0ubuntu0mythbuntu4 is to be installed
<UForgotten> just an fyi - I can't install mythweb after updating from the mythbuntu repo.
<UForgotten> those are some gnarly package names :(
<tgm4883> mythtv-common is a gnarly package name?
<UForgotten> ok, version string :P
<tgm4883> I'll agree, but it's all important info
<UForgotten> seems like it would be easy to create a dependency hell with the +fixes.yaddayadda if say more than one release per day happened.
<Zinn> UForgotten: Please watch your language.
<patdk-lap> that is what the 7fbcfb4 is for
<UForgotten> what if you hash 7f first then a0 later?
<UForgotten> pwned.
<patdk-lap> is it a hash?
<tgm4883> I'm not entirely sure why you would get into dependency hell
<Zinn> tgm4883: Please watch your language.
<UForgotten> for teh lulz.
<UForgotten> just dont release more than once per day and you're fine :)
<tgm4883> well the 7fbcfb4 is the git revision
<UForgotten> I figured as much
<tgm4883> which should be ever increasing
<UForgotten> no, its a sha hash - the number can be anything.
<tgm4883> ok
<UForgotten> but thats not the point.  the point is, somebody broke dependencies on mythweb, so who can I politely ask to fix it :)
 * tgm4883 doesn't do much with git, more with bzr
<tgm4883> UForgotten, apt-get update?
<UForgotten> tgm4883: that's what I did to get that error...
<tgm4883> apt-get -f install?
 * patdk-lap doubts they are broken
<patdk-lap> I know I have this issue too
<patdk-lap> I think you have to uninstall mythvideo
<patdk-lap> update, then reinstall it
<UForgotten> wierd
<tgm4883> patdk-lap, mythvideo?
<UForgotten> isnt mythvideo part of myth core now?
<tgm4883> mythvideo doesn't exist anymore
<tgm4883> UForgotten, yes
<patdk-lap> yep
<patdk-lap> oh, mythweb I mean
<UForgotten> MYTHWEB is not YET installed
<tgm4883> UForgotten, have you tried the -f install?
<UForgotten> have not tried that, but should not have to force it if dependencies were correct
<tgm4883> that doesn't mean force
<patdk-lap> oh, you got a strange repo sync :)
<patdk-lap> a newer mythweb than mythtv
<patdk-lap> some mirror isn't syncing correctly, it sounds like
<tgm4883> patdk-lap, doubtful
<UForgotten> no, happens all the time
<UForgotten> crappy cdn's
<patdk-lap> heh?
<tgm4883> strange
<tgm4883> I've never had that happen
<patdk-lap> mythweb depends on 20120510? but only 20120509 available
<patdk-lap> sounds like a packaging mirror issue
<UForgotten> someone rolled a mythweb fix and somehow its out of sync with myth-common
<tgm4883> actually no, I don't think that is possible
<UForgotten> anything's possible given chaos theory
<patdk-lap> good movie :)
<tgm4883> I mean the mirror sync issue
<tgm4883> that can't happen
<patdk-lap> ya, the package list would be mirrored
<tgm4883> exactly
<patdk-lap> so it happened where ever the package list came from
<UForgotten> if you only have one server, it can't happen
<UForgotten> the second you introduce a second server, it can happen :)
<tgm4883> UForgotten, no it cannot
<patdk-lap> no, it would give a different error
<patdk-lap> file not found
<patdk-lap> but the dependency would be fine
<tgm4883> you are implying that the list of packages on the 2nd server is generated on the 2nd server
<tgm4883> it's not, the list is transfered as well
<UForgotten> ok, so to recap
<UForgotten> the package itself references a non-existent package
<patdk-lap> no
<tgm4883> but that isn't the error you said
<patdk-lap> you haven't downloaded any packages yet
<patdk-lap> the package list is not right
<UForgotten> where are the dependencies maintained? in the package list itself? not in the package?
<UForgotten> must be a debian thing
<patdk-lap> both
<tgm4883> I see what happened
<tgm4883> Unfortunately I don't have a fix for you right now
<UForgotten> thats ok, as long as someone knows about it.
<UForgotten> oh btw I tuned my file system and mysql settings
<UForgotten> mythfilldb runs in 4 minutes flat
<patdk-lap> 4min?
<tgm4883> UForgotten, what did you change?
<patdk-lap> I can't remember it ever taking >1min
<UForgotten> yep. pretty sick considering it took 30+ mins before
<tgm4883> I'm running some tests right now on some new defaults
<UForgotten> tgm4883: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Optimizing_Performance
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Optimizing Performance - MythTV Official Wiki
<UForgotten> tgm4883: there's a mysql section
<UForgotten> for the fs, added noatime,barrier=0
<patdk-lap> those are really just normal mysql adjustments
<UForgotten> I added more tho
<UForgotten> well
<tgm4883> yea we can't really make that a generic end all be all
<UForgotten> not more items, more memory
<patdk-lap> mysql is unlikely to use more memory
<patdk-lap> and that assumes myisam database
<patdk-lap> if you want it even faster, switch it to innodb
<patdk-lap> and tune for innodb instead of myisam
<UForgotten> sure, there's tons of innodb tunings
<UForgotten> but I didn't want to deal with all the alter tables :)
<UForgotten> erll
<patdk-lap> no, you don't want to altertable all of them
<UForgotten> in this case alter database
<tgm4883> UForgotten, are you using the default innodb engine or myisam?
<patdk-lap> just the tables that change
<tgm4883> in 12.04?
<UForgotten> tgm4883: I'm using whatever mythbuntu ships with, probably myisam
<tgm4883> nope, innodb in 12.04
<tgm4883> it's the default in mysql 5.5
<CyberKnet> hi tgm4883. Do you know if I have to switch to the 0.26 repository to get this patch? https://github.com/MythTV/mythtv/commit/f81f712537b63502814d1f274c7da14196cedd8c
<Zinn> [github.com] Fixes #9830. Refs #10519. Fixes channel change on PVR350. · f81f712 · MythTV/mythtv · GitHub
<UForgotten> tgm4883: I hate to break it to you but its myisam
<tgm4883> CyberKnet, I hate git, so I have no idea :)
<tgm4883> is it in the 0.25 branch?
<CyberKnet> tgm: it's a post 0.25 patch
<tgm4883> UForgotten, I hate to break it to you, but it's innodb
<CyberKnet> but I wasn't sure if you guys were pulling stuff into a 0.25-fixes that I would get with 12.04, or if it requires moving to the 0.26 branch
<CyberKnet> s/branch/repository
<tgm4883> UForgotten, http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.5/en/innodb-storage-engine.html
<Zinn> [dev.mysql.com] MySQL :: MySQL 5.5 Reference Manual :: 14.3 The InnoDB Storage Engine
<patdk-lap> UForgotten, did you upgrade to 12.04 from something else?
<UForgotten> tgm4883: ls /var/lib/mysql/mythconverg
<tgm4883> UForgotten, InnoDB is a high-reliability and high-performance storage engine for MySQL. Starting with MySQL 5.5, it is the default MySQL storage engine. Key advantages of InnoDB include:
<UForgotten> tgm4883: there are .MYD and .MYI files in there
<tgm4883> UForgotten, so?
<UForgotten> tgm4883: clean install of mythbuntu on a brand new hard drive
<UForgotten> tgm4883: so those would not exist if it were innodb.  tell me the mysql root password and I will prove it
<tgm4883> UForgotten, correct, upstream specifically makes some tables myisam (actually most of them)
<UForgotten> well there you go
<UForgotten> so its not innodb :)
<UForgotten> by _default_ sure
<tgm4883> UForgotten, the fact that you have to ask me the mysql root password proves you don't know what your talking about ;)
<UForgotten> tgm4883: I can break into it in 2 seconds
<patdk-lap> heh, just look for frm files, without MYD files
<tgm4883> UForgotten, break what?
<UForgotten> authentication in mysql
<UForgotten> --skip-grant-tables
<tgm4883> UForgotten, god I hope so, it's set to your first users password :)
<tgm4883> and easily resettable via
<tgm4883> !mysql
<Zinn> If you are having problems connecting to your mysql database, perform the following to reconfigure it: [1] sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.1 (pay attention to the root password you set, you will need it later)  [2] sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database [3] sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common
<UForgotten> sql
<UForgotten> nice
<tgm4883> so to reiterate what I was saying, the default storage engine in myql 5.5 is innodb. Upstream makes most tables myisam. mythweather tables are innodb (not sure if upstream specified this) and temp tables are the system default
<UForgotten> ok, I have no argument with that statement.
<UForgotten> what I was arguing was about all tables being myisam.
<tgm4883> so issues with mythfilldatabase taking a really long time are due to the innodb switch with regards to temp tables
<UForgotten> so you're saying innodb is slower on the temp tables?
<patdk-lap> if you didn't give innodb any ram, it will be painful
<tgm4883> UForgotten, only because it isn't tweaked
<patdk-lap> default is 8megs :(
<tgm4883> I'm trying to reproduce, but it seems to take about 12 - 15 minutes on my backend no matter what I throw at it
<patdk-lap> innodb loves ram
<UForgotten> tgm4883: seems like it would be trivial to tweak both innodb and myisam, if you assume all users have 512mb of ram and make that a requirement
<tgm4883> UForgotten, well yes, and that is why we are looking at tweaking it. There are a few issues though
<tgm4883> 1) I cannot reproduce the issue
<patdk-lap> you want to dedicate 512megs of ram to mysql that is normally only 50-200megs?
<UForgotten> I didnt say dedicate 512 megs to mysql
<tgm4883> 2) we didn't know about this issue until after release
<UForgotten> I meant to assume they HAVE 512 and adjust tunings accordingly
<UForgotten> tgm4883: if you're taking 12-15 minutes, you are reproducing the issue
<patdk-lap> 512megs isn't enough ram for a combined frontend/backend
<CyberKnet> tgm4883: given that mine took 2.5h if you have something you want to try, let me know.
<CyberKnet> I have 8gb ram in a dedicated back end, so I can throw as much memory at it as you want.
<tgm4883> That couldn't have happened better if I asked :)
<UForgotten> a full empty run took 7 hours before
<patdk-lap> how large is the temp tables?
<tgm4883> CyberKnet, what options are you running with when testing mythfilldatabase?
<tgm4883> UForgotten, ^
<UForgotten> no options
<UForgotten> just mythfilldatabase
<UForgotten> I dont know how large the temp tables got
<CyberKnet> tgm4883: none. just mythfilldatabase on the command line - although I had just removed and re-added all my channels so I had no channel data.
<CyberKnet> if there's a way to remove all the guide data without necessarily having to rescan my channels I'd love that more than having to rescan channels again :)
<CyberKnet> It took quite a while to rescan the HD channels.
<UForgotten> --dd-grab-all does that I think
<UForgotten> it will still probably update channels
<UForgotten> CyberKnet: what file system are you running?  probably some tweaks there
<CyberKnet> ext4
<UForgotten> ok definitely add noatime,barrier=0 to your options
<UForgotten> that made a huge difference for me
<UForgotten> instead of 2MB/s writes I get 5 MB/s now
<CyberKnet> that's a dangerous change to make though.
<UForgotten> not really
<CyberKnet> if you live in an area with unreliable power.
<UForgotten> its just disabling a feature.
<UForgotten> you should never run a pc without a ups
<UForgotten> ever
<CyberKnet> ext4's failure mode on an irregular unmount is pretty bad.
<CyberKnet> Sure. Or if you get a kernel panic.
<CyberKnet> I'd like to say it never happens, but it wouldn't be true.
<UForgotten> well thats a different story lol
<CyberKnet> ;)
<tgm4883> yea
<tgm4883> --dd-grab-all                   refresh full data using DataDirect
<tgm4883> I wasn't running that before, so I'm running it now
<patdk-lap> UForgotten, try adding this to mysql: innodb_flush_log_at_trx_commit=2
<CyberKnet> and I can never remember the sysreq magic keys
<CyberKnet> there's an acronym for the keys to press and the order to press them, but I never remember.
<CyberKnet> ext4 on root, xfs on video
<patdk-lap> heh, I'm running mysql + video on zfs
<tgm4883> CyberKnet, busier backwards
<tgm4883> or Raising Elephants Is So Utterly Boring
<tgm4883> I always remember busier though
<tgm4883> as in, I'd be busier if I didn't have to reboot this box
<CyberKnet> hahaha
<CyberKnet> yeah
<CyberKnet> I need to write it on paper and then tape it above my sysreq key :)
<CyberKnet> tgm4883: ok, the patch in question for trac 9830 is in the fixes/0.25 branch. Is that building for 12.04 ?
<tgm4883> yes
<tgm4883> are you running amd64 or i386?
<CyberKnet> amd64
<tgm4883> then you will want to wait
<tgm4883> probably 10 hours
<tgm4883> that should be safe :)
<tgm4883> UForgotten is running amd64 as well
<CyberKnet> Linux thunder 3.2.0-24-generic #37-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 25 08:43:22 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<CyberKnet> I will want to wait 10 hours?
<tgm4883> yea
<CyberKnet> and there will be an update via apt-get?
<tgm4883> otherwise you'll be like "why is it telling me it can't install mythtv-common!"
<tgm4883> yea
<UForgotten> heh
<CyberKnet> aaah :)
<CyberKnet> hah
<CyberKnet> sweet, thanks tgm4883 :)
<tgm4883> CyberKnet, in reality, you can watch for the amd64 builds to finish building here https://launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/+archive/0.25/+packages
<Zinn> [launchpad.net] Packages in “0.25” : 0.25 : “Mythbuntu Developers” team
<CyberKnet> I updated last night, so I don't mind waiting 24 hours.
<tgm4883> but they aren't scheduled to start for 9 more hours
<CyberKnet> can I still switch repos via dpkg-reconfigure, or do I have to use mcc?
<tgm4883> you have to use MCC in 12.04
<CyberKnet> does it have a command line counterpart?
<tgm4883> if you really really don't want to use MCC, there is a cmd line way
<CyberKnet> It's not that I mind MCC, it's nice.
<CyberKnet> it's that I'm frequently not at the head of my backend :)
<tgm4883> yea
<CyberKnet> and VNC ... well it's VNC, right? :D
<CyberKnet> over a LAN it's fine. over SSH ... not so much :)
<tgm4883> you can add any PPA via apt-add-repository, such as 'apt-add-repository ppa:mythbuntu/0.25'
<CyberKnet> anyways, I think I have them both on 0.25 right now anyway, so I'll update in a few hours.
<CyberKnet> oh, cool.
<tgm4883> that will probably confuse the MCC plugin though, I haven't tested that
<CyberKnet> If I'm completely honest though, I will promptly forget that though, and bug you about it next time. :D
<CyberKnet> I'll just make a habit of waiting to use MCC
<CyberKnet> that will make us all happy.
<CyberKnet> MCC really is quite a nice utility. And as of yet, I haven't heard myself offering to make it work in text mode :D
<CyberKnet> ncurses.
<CyberKnet> tgm4883: I'm about to be gone for 15 mins or so. Anything you need/want me to try mysql-related before I do?
<tgm4883> CyberKnet, nope, I'm running another test right now that seems to be taking longer, so I'll wait until it finishes
<tgm4883> if it's reproduced the issue, I can actually work on the tweaks
<CyberKnet> nice. thanks for your hard work on this man. :)
<CyberKnet> uh... stupid question ... how do I find out what version of myth packages I have installed from the command line?
<tgm4883> dpkg -l mythtv*
<tgm4883> or you could ask the binaries
<tgm4883> mythfrontend --version
<tgm4883> mythbackend --version
<CyberKnet> hmmmm
<CyberKnet> I think that I should already have that patch then.
<CyberKnet> it was post 0.25 but my packages are 2:0.25.0+fixes.20120423.46062bf-0ubuntu0mythbuntu3
<CyberKnet> which if I am reading that correctly should have an update made on 2012-04-02 15:03:40
<CyberKnet> https://github.com/MythTV/mythtv/blob/fixes/0.25/mythtv/libs/libmythtv/mpegrecorder.cpp
<Zinn> [github.com] mythtv/mythtv/libs/libmythtv/mpegrecorder.cpp at fixes/0.25 · MythTV/mythtv · GitHub
<CyberKnet> Zinn is such a clever cookie.
<Zinn> Hi CyberKnet, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<CyberKnet> anyways. that is not good news for me.
<UForgotten> Zinn, can you calculate the airspeed velocity of a laden swallow?
<Zinn> Hi UForgotten, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<UForgotten> !help
<CyberKnet> I was hoping to fix an issue with the PVR-500 that occurred since I upgraded to 0.25.
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<CyberKnet> back to back recordings on the same tuner seem to keep both tuners on the card until reboot.
<CyberKnet> drat.
<CyberKnet> ok.
<CyberKnet> thanks tgm4883.
<UForgotten> tgm4883: mythfilldatabase --dd-grab-all finished in 15 minutes
<tgm4883> UForgotten, mine is still going on the default settings
<tgm4883> so I'd say it's reproduced
<tgm4883> but I'll wait for it to finish so I can gauge how much better it gets
<UForgotten> ok. have fun. g'night
<tgm4883> night
<a8s0lut0> hey hey, having loads of issues with mythbuntu 12.04 out of the box
<a8s0lut0> anyone available to chat for a minute?  Love the product, was super pumped for mythbuntu 12.04, i figured it'd be nothing but improvements
<a8s0lut0> that and my 11.10 quit tuning channels.. anyway..
<a8s0lut0> 1) HDMI doesn't work after reboot (installed w/ VGA output)           2) HDHomeRun_config can't find my tuners    3) sound doesn't work (when HDMI did for a minute, and i can't find "sound preferences"!!
<a8s0lut0> 4) VNC doesn't connect, but is running.
<a8s0lut0> I had to overcome those in 11.10 but googling forums and things mostly worked
<a8s0lut0> this time, not so much
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-05-11
<UForgotten> w
<Shadow__X> there is no more jamu right? i should just remove it from cron?
<Batshua> Anyone awake?
<babycapsule> except me
<Batshua> … Mythbackend isn't seeing my tuner card.
<Batshua> I'm … concerned, because I'm not sure how to set up the card if'n it can't see it. :/
<Batshua> Uhm, what can I do?
<babycapsule> lspci
<babycapsule> then you know the id, model and chip of your turner card
<babycapsule> then modprobe
<Batshua> Uhm.
<Batshua> I don't think I see it?
<babycapsule> lspci?
<Batshua> If I pastebin the log can you check it for me?
<Batshua> Yeah, I am looking at the output and I don't see anything that looks like my tuner card
<babycapsule> no
<Batshua> maybe I'm reading it wrong.
<Batshua> Oh balls.
<Batshua> I'm thinking maybe the card isn't seated properly.
<Batshua> … which is not cool.
<babycapsule> maybe your pci id database is too old
<Batshua> Hrm?
<babycapsule> you have to update it
<Batshua> How does one fix that?
<babycapsule> a command
<babycapsule> #sudo update-pciids, then reboot, then lspci again
<babycapsule> it may work, or may not
<babycapsule> make sure that you have the lastest pci database on your debian
<Batshua> I have to reboot? Okay. Hrm.
<Batshua> Instead of rebooting, I'm gonna shut down and reseat the card first.
<Batshua> It SHOULD be fine, but it's not seeing it.
<babycapsule> just do it, it's free
<Batshua> And I'm running bleeding edge here.
<Batshua> bbiaf.
<babycapsule> maybe your tuner is new
<Batshua> Oh, it's not.
<babycapsule> ahh?
<Batshua> I mean, it is, but it replaced the same model I had 2 years ago.
<Batshua> Iirc, it's an HVR-1250
<babycapsule> no idea
<Batshua> My old one broke in transit, so I got a new one.
<Batshua> But last time I used one, I was tuning through the cable box
<Batshua> so I've never set up this card as a capture device before.
<Batshua> bbiaf. waiting for the box to shut down so I can reseat the card.
<babycapsule> you should buy a turner that linux can support
<babycapsule> great
 * babycapsule crosses fingers
<Batshua> It was totally supported when I bought it.
<Batshua> That's why I picked it.
<Batshua> I ran lspci again and I think maybe it still can't see it.
<Batshua> It would say something like "tv tuner card" in lspci, yes?
<babycapsule> lspci works only when your bios can see the turner
<babycapsule> you have to make sure this at the beginning - enable your pci bridge chip in the bios
<babycapsule> there is no native pci onboard these days
<Batshua> Okay… hrm.
<babycapsule> did you see and pci bridge chip in lspci?
<babycapsule> if not, this is the problem
<Batshua> Yes, I did.
<babycapsule> hahaha, i see...
<Batshua> there's like 5 of them
<Batshua> I lied. six.
<babycapsule> your truner is designed for working with a ac97 codec
<babycapsule> but your mobo has a intel hda codec
<Batshua> Uhm.
<Batshua> Does that mean I'm screwed?
<babycapsule> i think, you should return it and buy a newer turner
<Batshua> Like, seriously what does that mean?
<babycapsule> seems to be
<Batshua> Cripes.
<Batshua> I totally don't have the box anymore.
<Batshua> That sucks.
<babycapsule> a old turner card have to catch the interrupts of ac97...
<babycapsule> but your mobo is using a intel hda codec (for hd video and audio)
<Batshua> Okay, so any idea what cards out there would work better?
<Batshua> I'd hate to go through this again just to find out the card isn't going to work. :.
<babycapsule> maybe a turner that "designed for windows 7"
<babycapsule> Batshua, you may sell it to next victim on ebay
<Batshua> It wasn't so expensive that I can't hand it off to some random hobbyist.
<babycapsule> Batshua, or install it to your old pc
<Batshua> It worked on my last mobo; it didn't even occur to me that it wouldn't work on this one.
<Batshua> HAHA WHAT OLD PC.
<Batshua> I wish I had a spare box to throw this into.
<babycapsule> your grandma's pc, for example
<Batshua> No seriously I don't know someone with an old computer who could run it.
<babycapsule> she would say you are a good kid
<Batshua> Pfft.
<Batshua> My grandmother doesn't HAVE a computer. Seriously… *searches newegg*
<babycapsule> such as... a amd k7 pc
<Batshua> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815116037
<Batshua> Something liek this?
<Zinn> [www.newegg.com] Newegg.com - Hauppauge WinTV-HVR-2250 Dual TV Tuner w/ MPEG-2 Encoder  PCI-E x1 - Video Devices & TV Tuners
<Batshua> this is a bit more than I'd like to spend
<Batshua> Gee, thanks, Zinn! I didn't realize you were so smart!
<babycapsule> umm
<babycapsule> do you think you are smarter than me?
<babycapsule> now
<Batshua> Not you, ZINN!
<Batshua> I thought the bot was much stupider than that.
<Batshua> Okay, uh, the card I'm using now is ostensibly win7 ready.
<Batshua> So what the hell does that mean?
<Zinn> Batshua: Please watch your language.
<babycapsule> i think, a out-of-box tv turner (linux supported) is a better choice
<Batshua> Are they lying? or is that a bad metric for figuring out if it'll work or not?
<Batshua> It WAS supported.
<Batshua> Now it's not?
 * Batshua is confused again
<babycapsule> that means you have to wait
<babycapsule> a hacker would write the driver for you
<Batshua> Right. Okay. assuming that would NOT happen, what's currently supported?
<babycapsule> there is a site called 'linux hal'
<babycapsule> you may try your luck
<babycapsule> Batshua, kill the salesman? =_=
<Batshua> from freedesktop.org?
<Batshua> they might have support right now, you mean?
<Zinn> [freedesktop.org] freedesktop.org - Home
<babycapsule> check the hardware list that linux supports
<babycapsule> i think, it's unlikely...
<babycapsule> the salesman might say: if you don't like, just write your own driver
<Batshua> are you telling me my motherboard's too new?!
<babycapsule> not sure, you don't say something about it yet
<babycapsule> can this turner work on windows 7?
<babycapsule> (yes?)
<Batshua> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131781
<Batshua> Yes, it's supposed to work on win7.
<Zinn> [www.newegg.com] Newegg.com - ASUS P8Z68-V LX LGA 1155 Intel Z68 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard with UEFI BIOS
<Batshua> Let me triple-check.
<Batshua> "Microsoft Windows 7 (32 and 64-bit), Windows Vista or Windows XP with Service Pack 2"
<babycapsule> lol, uefi?
<Batshua> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815116028
<Batshua> What?
<Zinn> [www.newegg.com] Newegg.com - Hauppauge WinTV HVR-1250 Hybrid TV Tuner w/ Video Recorder  PCI-E x 1
<babycapsule> i am not a brave. i don't want to buy uefi motos
<Batshua> Why not?
<Batshua> I don't know what the deal is.
<babycapsule> don't use anything in version 1.0
<Batshua> Ah.
<babycapsule> hahaha
<Batshua> The BIOS is very …
<babycapsule> buggy?
<Batshua> like, it's pretty.
<Batshua> I don't like it.
<Batshua> It has lots of shiny graphics and eye candy.
<babycapsule> hahaha, at your own risk
 * babycapsule wants a stable pc
<babycapsule> wait.... if it's made at 2008, how can it support win7?
<Batshua> Driver update?
<Batshua> I told you, it's an old card.
<Batshua> It was old the first time I bought it.
<Batshua> It already had linux support back then.
<Batshua> That's why I obught it again when the last one broke.
<babycapsule> i hope somebody a hacker can repeat this magic on linux
<babycapsule> maybe they swap the chips out
<babycapsule> like ocz did in their ssds
<babycapsule> same model, different chips (for costdown?)
<Batshua> God, I hope not.
<Batshua> http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge_WinTV-HVR-1250
<Batshua> See?
<Batshua> Is there any way to tell?
<Zinn> [www.linuxtv.org] Hauppauge WinTV-HVR-1250 - LinuxTVWiki
<babycapsule> i have no idea really
<Batshua> Bleargh.
<babycapsule> i always solved all probems for myself and don't use any chinese buzzed wiki or resource
<babycapsule> and i won't follow a FAKE question to their sites
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-05-12
<Shadow__X> how do i fix my motd?
<Shadow__X> to clarify nothing is showing up
<Patrickdk> fix?
<Shadow__X> nothing is showing up in my motd
<Patrickdk> motd is just a text file
<Patrickdk> edit it
<Shadow__X> yes but there is a package that normally updates it
<Shadow__X> so it will let me know if there are updates for example
<Patrickdk> if it's installed
<Patrickdk> update-motd
<Patrickdk> and if it's configured to do something
<Shadow__X> sorry let me start over
<Shadow__X> update-motd used to work and i am not sure why it stopped working
<Shadow__X> it used to display info such as my ubuntu version package updates and mythtv-status
<Shadow__X> now it no longer displays such information
<tgm4883> Shadow__X, are you talking about mythtv-status?
<Shadow__D> tgm4883: yes
<tgm4883> Shadow__D, it doesn't work with 0.25
<tgm4883> we're waiting on an upstream fix
<Shadow__D> oh
<Shadow__D> my motd is still not updating putting the mythtv status issue aside. I reconfigured update-motd ill reboot and see if that worked
<Shadow__D> or is there a way to test it without updating
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-05-11
<exoon> hi
<exoon> I am looking for a dvb-s2 pcie card that works fine with mythbuntu. Any suggestions?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-05-12
<exoon> hi
<exoon> I am looking for a dvb-s2 pcie card that works fine with mythbuntu.
<exoon> what about this card: http://www.tevii.com/Products_S471_1.asp
<SteveGoodey> exoon: http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/TeVii_S471
<exoon> on http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Digital_Tuner_Cards it is listed, as "works out of the box", can I be sure it still works?
<exoon> the card has no connector for a ci-slot, if need it in the future, i have to buy a new card?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-05-05
<ubuntuaddicted> i don't have a mythbackend script like i did in 12.04, did that go away? i used to stop and start the server with sudo service mythbackend start but now that doesn't work
<ianb65> Hi, Have installed Mythbuntu 14.04 on ION2 hardware as Frontend only. The splash screen is Ubuntu (not Mythbuntu like backend) and the menu buttons are super tiny. I selected the Nvidia driver at install time. Anyone else seeing same ?
<qwebirc36490> No experience. Followed MythTV quick start guide on mythbuntu website. Cannot view tv. Where do I start?
<tgm4883> Anyone using XBMC to view their mythtv recordings?
<KjetilK> tgm4883, I don't but I plan to
<KjetilK> seems to be an interesting solution to run a mythtv frontend inside XBMC
<tgm4883> KjetilK: i'm gauging interest in doing a Mythbuntu theme for xbmc
<KjetilK> sounds nice to me! :-)
<KjetilK> I seriously have no idea when I will find the time to try this out, but some day :-)
<ianb65> Hi, Have installed Mythbuntu 14.04 on ION2 hardware as Frontend only. The splash screen is Ubuntu (not Mythbuntu like backend) and the menu buttons are super tiny. I selected the Nvidia driver at install time. Any ideas ?
<ianb65> The ION2 system (Aton D525 / Nvidia graphics) was previously running Mythbuntu 12.04 which installed fine. Had to put new mainboard in backend so I foolishly upgrade. ;-)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-05-06
<tgm4883> ianb65: which menu buttons?
<tgm4883> ianb65: The ubuntu spash screen is an artifact of the nvidia driver on mythbuntu installs
<ianb65> The top menu bar and drop down menus are all effected.
<ianb65> tgm4883 - with the splash screen - if I installed with oss driver then changed to nvidia after install would it keep the mythbuntu splash then ?
<ianb65> <qwebirc36490> - have you configured the backend and added the tuner cards ? Did you channel scan and get channels ?
<tgm4883> ianb65: no, we need to look into how Kubuntu does it
<ianb65> tgm4883 - is there something you want me to do or to try ? As it is frontend only, I boot off CF card so easy to swap cards and try things. :-)
<tgm4883> ianb65: No, we really need to go ask the kubuntu devs first
<tgm4883> but there are other bugs we need to squash first
<ianb65> <tgm4883> Thanks. understand it is not core functional. It works as a front-end still. :-)
<t0mahawk> With the mythbuntu 14.04, when I turn off my TV (just the TV) and turn it back on, the myth system has completely disabled the display in (nvidia).  The only way to bring it back is to restart lighted....has anyone else experienced this?
<jedix> no.
<sabhain> how does one control the time that the guide starts at when opening the guide from live TV?
<sabhain> Is there a setting to determine this time?  Any way to tweak it?  Earlier versions of myth (0.25) defaulted to the beginning of the current half hour.  Now my system is shifting to the beginning of the show being watched.
<sabhain> It's frustrating the wife and decaying WAF if she's watching a long show, and turns on the guide and it's 2 hours old data
<sabhain> there must be a setting / option somewhere?  Is it in the backend?
<jedix> I think that's in the settings.. but I have not looked at it because I rarly watch live tv
<sabhain> the odd thing for me is that if I go to the settings / guide .. etc, the page shows (Page 1/2) at the top, but there's only one page.
<jedix> that is odd.
<sabhain> I'm wondering if my theme choice might screw with the setup menus.
<jedix> that's something to try
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-05-07
<sabhain> no luck .. the Guide Setup page says (1/2) at the top for all themes, but the only button you can pick is "Finish"
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-05-08
<qwebirc88942> hello
<qwebirc88942> do you know how to setup WIFI ?
<t0mahawk> If anyone here has rights to the Mythbuntu Theme in the repos, I submitted a pull request on github
<tgm4883> t0mahawk: I did see that, but haven't had a chance to look at it yet
<tgm4883> been fixing other bugs in 14.04
<t0mahawk> no worries, basically there is an issue with the EPG not utilizing user format preferences as defined in the Setup menu
<t0mahawk> not sure if it was intentional or not, but changing the name to button_text fixed the issue
<tgm4883> yep. I haven't fully decided if I'm going to "fix" that yet
<tgm4883> currently it's intentional, and I'm glad you found out how to get it to use the user preferences
<t0mahawk> haha no worries, if not I can just patch it in when updates come out
<t0mahawk> I wouldn't mind becoming more active on the 14.04 scene
<t0mahawk> I am trying to decide the best way to do it though, because I think I will need to setup a dedicated standalone network for dev/testing purposes (so I dont have to dev on my home setup)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-05-09
<kichigai> Evening all!
<kichigai> I have a question about upgrading from 12.04 if someone could spare a moment.
<kichigai> Hey, can anyone help me with upgrading from 12.04 to 14.04?
<dj_beirut> Hi. i have a ubuntu server with only terminal access. all i need is to use mythtv as a dvr backend to use with xbmc. is there a guide i can use? i am linux noob too :P
<Kwisher_wrk> dj_beirut: myth backend requires a DE to be installed
<dj_beirut> DE ??
<Kwisher_wrk> desktop environment
<dj_beirut> and there is no workaround for that?
<Kwisher_wrk> i don't believe so
<Dorward> dj_beirut: I would assume that using VNC or tunneling X11 through SSH would do the job.
<dj_beirut> it does not seem that i can start gui for some reason. i can login through vnc but i can't get no gui
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-05-10
<kichigai> Hello. Can someone help me with upgrading from 12.04 to 14.04
<kichigai> I tried using the Ubuntu updater and I ended up in a minor dependency hell.
<kichigai> Luckily I did that with a front-end, so I'm not in trouble yet, but I'd still appreciate a little guidance.
<kichigai> Can anyone help me with upgrading from 12.04 to 14.04?
<kichigai>  /join #mythth-users
<kichigai> Whoops
<qwebirc43961> I don't get it... The os is great but the Mythtv is real crap. I don't use it at all
<qwebirc43961> meteo is not working
<qwebirc43961> radio is not working
<qwebirc43961> web plugin is not playing flash
<qwebirc43961> nothing is really working in that mythty
<qwebirc43961> so I tried to uninstall it to keep the os but I had trouble unsinstall
<qwebirc43961> so I let it there but I don't use it
<qwebirc43961> mabey I should use lubuntu but it take more memory
<qwebirc43961> ok bye
<ubuntuaddicted> for some reason i can't stop my mythbackend server. i try sudo service mythbackend stop but its an invalid command.
<brooss> ubuntuaddicted, try sudo stop mythtv-backend
<ubuntuaddicted> brooss, i get "mythtv-backend: command not found"
<EvilGuru> Is there any backported support in Mythbuntu 14.04 for the PCTV 461e (added in Kernel 3.14)?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-05-11
<xnox> EvilGuru: it will arrive with 14.04.2 point release.
<xnox> will be installable earlier than that for testing
<djbeirut>  hi.. can i run the mythtv-setup from root? or do i have to login with some other user? i am trying to install mythtv backend on  a headless ubuntu server
<EvilGuru> With current versions of myth is it still necessary to do the udev dance and ensure that adapters get the same name?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-05-06
<Bray90820> I am having an error with with mythtv after updating to ubuntu 15.04
<Bray90820> The front end can't connect to the backend
<Bray90820> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/8aadabaecfc45e3009d7
<Bray90820> How would I check to see if I am running a slave backend
<Bray90820> My logs say that I am running a slave backend and the frontend can not connect
<Bray90820> May 6 02:57:13 Server mythbackend: mythbackend[19118]: N CoreContext main_helpers.cpp:586 (run_backend) MythBackend: Running as a slave backend.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-05-07
<esperegu> Anyone knows why 12.04 is dropped from the ppa targets of the mythbuntu ppa's (https://launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/+archive/ubuntu/0.28) and who to ask if they can be added again?
<tgm4883> esperegu: because 0.28 needs qt5 and 12.04 doesn't have it
<esperegu> tgm4883: since when? I have been running it from the ppa all the time but the latest version is: MythTV Version : v0.28-pre-2704-g373e52c
<esperegu> tgm4883: I see that one uses still: QT Version : 4.8.1
<tgm4883> esperegu: since just after the last successful build
<esperegu> tgm4883: :-(
<esperegu> tgm4883: thx for replying though.
<tgm4883> It needs t5.2 now
<esperegu> tgm4883: is there a way to still use the ppa's somehow?
<tgm4883> On 12.04?
<esperegu> tgm4883: yes
<tgm4883> No. You could try finding a qt ppa for it and maybe using the trusty package for MythTV
<tgm4883> But that would be a serious change
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-05-10
<Bray90820> Anyone here use mythtv with kodi?
